# Wii U Thread of being [almost] deader than the Vita!



## Tazmo (May 14, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (May 14, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 14, 2013)

Tazmo can be slow doing anything.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 14, 2013)

Hahaha, that first post.


----------



## Reyes (May 14, 2013)

I can never get 1st post


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 14, 2013)

*Uggh.....apparently this guy also claimed this last year....*



>NSMBU 1080p.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 14, 2013)

Yep glad no saiyans are in smash bros


----------



## Reyes (May 14, 2013)

Saiyans wouldn't fit well in Smash.


----------



## Death-kun (May 14, 2013)

Oh well, it was fun while it lasted. I'm glad I didn't too much effort into researching it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 14, 2013)

Me neither.....

Still though, i'm sure Nintendo's E3 this year should be worth it unlike last year.


----------



## Canute87 (May 14, 2013)

That's what they say every year.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 14, 2013)

E3 2010 along with the content actually coming this year would like a word with you.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 15, 2013)

Super Metroid for 30 cents on the WiiU VC...


----------



## Death-kun (May 15, 2013)

Is it up now?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 15, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Is it up now?



According to web sites, yes..


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 15, 2013)

*Nintendo completely owns Eternal Darkness; SK still working on legal issues*

- when employees were laid off, they had the option of purchasing art
- Denis Dyack did not buy any
- others now at Precursor Games did
- Silicon Knights retained very little of the material from Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem
- that property is owned entirely by Nintendo
- employees could "take computers" 
- Epic Games pursued legal action against the developer to insure that transferred PCs had been wiped clean before deaccessioning occurred
- Silicon Knights is now "mostly working on legal issues"
- "more than one" still working at the company


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 15, 2013)

Well, at least they're trying to pick themselves up. Let's see if they can keep up.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 15, 2013)

> Retro hired several testers in recent weeks, possibly suggesting that their project is slowly nearing completion.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 15, 2013)

Last week, according to Media Create, the Wii U sold a mere 7974 units in Japan.

Posters on 2ch are laughing at this because 7974 can be read as "na ku na yo" (泣くなよ) in Japanese, which translates to "Don't cry."

You can't make this shit up.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 15, 2013)

Wow.

Incoming straight from the rumour mill, commence the Shingeki No Shitstorm


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2013)

Really want to know what Retro has in store.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Canute87 (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 15, 2013)

This one wasn't so bad I guess even though it was 12 minutes of the obvious but I always cringe so fucking much when he goes full GAMER CULTURE with his catch phrase bullshit at the end.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 15, 2013)

Bet you'd love the EA starwars vidoe^ He dun says it fully awesomez thar.

He only makes long videos when he's ranting.Or acting as giddy as a crumbcake Which is all the time.
Because the 7th gen was just that shitty.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2013)

I like that guy. He makes me laugh more than he should. I do prefer MainEvent though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 15, 2013)

Are you an undercover brother Khris?  bet you're missing Shion huh?

Eh look everyone its Good Guy Nintendo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2013)

I kinda do. The hell happened to that fucker?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 15, 2013)

His penis became an alpaca


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2013)

*google search*

Well they look like lamas, and lamas are cool so good for him.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]fpm1Y5LE7eo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## steveht93 (May 16, 2013)

Nintendo is being a scumbag: 



I don't blame them though,I mean they need that money since no one is buying that wii u.  dick move by Nintendo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2013)

Nintendo is not taking the videos down right? just stopping the money stuff?


----------



## steveht93 (May 16, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Nintendo is not taking the videos down right? just stopping the money stuff?



They are forcing ads on "let's play" channels and they are taking profit instead of the video makers. That's fucked up.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Nintendo is being a scumbag:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame them though,I mean they need that money since no one is buying that wii u.  dick move by Nintendo.



they have a right to put nintendo ads on nintendo lets plays.
This was also already shown on the last page.


steveht93 said:


> They are forcing ads on "let's play" channels and they are taking profit instead of the video makers. That's fucked up.



They aren't making profit off of their own ads like youtubers would having ads.
It's a smart move from a marketing standpoint.
Though you should give no fucks if you have adblock like I do.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> They are forcing ads on "let's play" channels and they are taking profit instead of the video makers. That's fucked up.


 Didn't M$ did the same with Halo?



Unlosing Ranger said:


> they have a right to put nintendo ads on nintendo lets plays.
> This was also already shown on the last page.



ohhh


----------



## steveht93 (May 16, 2013)

Just because they have the "right" doesn't mean they are not assholes for doing this. Making good lets play videos require equipment and money. There is no problem if video makers make money off their videos,this actually makes them thrive and improves their quality. 

This is a stupid move by Nintendo,they are getting a bad light from this and many less lets play videos will be posted on YouTube.


----------



## Death-kun (May 16, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> They are forcing ads on "let's play" channels and they are taking profit instead of the video makers. That's fucked up.



Thanks for not knowing what you're talking about.

Instead of merely taking down the videos (since they, you know, have a right to take down their copyrighted material if they don't like the way it's being used), they're instead putting Nintendo ads in the LPs of Nintendo games so they can make a bit of money off of people using NINTENDO'S INTELLECTUAL PROPERTY. 

They're making money off of their ads, it's not stopping the LPers from earning money off of their videos. You and every other "Nintendoooooom" enforcer seem to be missing a critical step between "advertisements" and "LPers going broke".


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Thanks for not knowing what you're talking about.
> 
> Instead of merely taking down the videos (since they, you know, have a right to take down their copyrighted material if they don't like the way it's being used), they're instead putting Nintendo ads in the LPs of Nintendo games so they can make a bit of money off of people using NINTENDO'S INTELLECTUAL PROPERTY.
> 
> They're making money off of their ads, it's not stopping the LPers from earning money off of their videos. You and every other "Nintendoooooom" enforcer seem to be missing a critical step between "advertisements" and "LPers going broke".




Honestly it's just a way for them to show they actually have games to an audience  that has already shown interest or may show interest in a way they are justified while also being cheap. Not a bad idea.
Everything is being run by the journalist media train that's horrible.

All in all this isn't really a bad thing that they did the video's are still there.

Like I've said before in the past steveht is sony biased.


steveht93 said:


> Just because they have the "right" doesn't mean they are not assholes for doing this. Making good lets play videos require equipment and money. There is no problem if video makers make money off their videos,this actually makes them thrive and improves their quality.
> 
> This is a stupid move by Nintendo,they are getting a bad light from this and many less lets play videos will be posted on YouTube.



Good fuck those lets players.
You know how many nintendo videos are on youtube yet everyone is screaming nintendoomed. 
They deserve it if you think it is really that horrible.


----------



## steveht93 (May 16, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Thanks for not knowing what you're talking about.
> 
> Instead of merely taking down the videos (since they, you know, have a right to take down their copyrighted material if they don't like the way it's being used), they're instead putting Nintendo ads in the LPs of Nintendo games so they can make a bit of money off of people using NINTENDO'S INTELLECTUAL PROPERTY.
> 
> They're making money off of their ads, it's not stopping the LPers from earning money off of their videos. You and every other "Nintendoooooom" enforcer seem to be missing a critical step between "advertisements" and "LPers going broke".



The irony is strong in this one:



> but it wants to place ads at the beginning and the end of videos featuring Nintendo games, such as Let's Plays, *with that revenue going to Nintendo as opposed to the creator of the video*.





> Like I've said before in the past steveht is sony biased.



1-First of all this is not about me. 
2-I'm not Sony biased 
3-you are a Nintendo fan yourself,so what makes you better?


----------



## Death-kun (May 16, 2013)

Except that's not the official statement from Nintendo, and it's hard to be "supportive and willing of Youtubers" if you're taking all of their money.

I'll go do some more of my own research and see if any people who make video games vids for a living are actually being effected.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> 1-First of all this is not about me.
> 2-I'm not Sony biased
> 3-you are a Nintendo fan yourself,so what makes you better?



You have admitted to being sony biased in the past.
That is my basis.
I'm a rpg fan first before anything else.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2013)

Update: Nintendo issued Game Front the following statement:

As part of our on-going push to ensure Nintendo content is shared across social media channels in an appropriate and safe way, we became a YouTube partner and as such in February 2013 we registered our copyright content in the YouTube database. For most fan videos this will not result in any changes, however, for those videos featuring Nintendo-owned content, such as images or audio of a certain length, adverts will now appear at the beginning, next to or at the end of the clips. We continually want our fans to enjoy sharing Nintendo content on YouTube, and that is why, unlike other entertainment companies, we have chosen not to block people using our intellectual property.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Update: Nintendo issued Game Front the following statement:
> 
> As part of our on-going push to ensure Nintendo content is shared across social media channels in an appropriate and safe way, we became a YouTube partner and as such in February 2013 we registered our copyright content in the YouTube database.* For most fan videos this will not result in any changes,* however, for those videos featuring Nintendo-owned content, such as images or audio of a certain length, adverts will now appear at the beginning, next to or at the end of the clips. We continually want our fans to enjoy sharing Nintendo content on YouTube, and that is why, unlike other entertainment companies, *we have chosen not to block people using our intellectual property.*


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2013)

To be fair tho, I didn't know that a lot of people make money from those. A lot of people are upset about it...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Update: Nintendo issued Game Front the following statement:
> 
> As part of our on-going push to ensure Nintendo content is shared across social media channels in an appropriate and safe way, we became a YouTube partner and as such in February 2013 we registered our copyright content in the YouTube database. For most fan videos this will not result in any changes, however, for those videos featuring Nintendo-owned content, such as images or audio of a certain length, *adverts will now appear at the beginning, next to or at the end of the clips.* We continually want our fans to enjoy sharing Nintendo content on YouTube, and that is why, unlike other entertainment companies, we have chosen not to block people using our intellectual property.



lol Adblock 


I seriously see no harm in this. But I fear this might give the evil companies some nasty ideas.


----------



## steveht93 (May 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You have admitted to being sony biased in the past.
> That is my basis.
> I'm a rpg fan first before anything else.



I might have admitted to liking Sony approach to gaming more than other companies but I own Nintendo consoles and I game on PC more than both. This is not a good or a nice move by Nintendo and that has nothing to do with my preferences.


----------



## Corruption (May 16, 2013)

I don't really care either way, it just seems like Nintendo is being less of a dick than they could be.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2013)

Khris said:


> lol Adblock
> 
> 
> I seriously see no harm in this. But I fear this might give the evil companies some nasty ideas.



That's the only thing bad about it really.


----------



## Death-kun (May 16, 2013)

Super Mario Bros. 2 is half price if you already own Super Mario World

Virtual Console™ on Wii U™ Sale
Save 50 Percent on Super Mario Bros.™ 2 for Wii U – We're celebrating spring with a sale on classic favorites for Wii U. Starting today, save 50 percent on Super Mario Bros. 2 when you buy the Wii U Virtual Console™ version of Super Mario World™ from the Nintendo eShop. This offer ends at 9 a.m. PT on May 23.

Source: 


Wow, I'm gonna snag this one too. This will be the 4th game I've gotten on the WiiU VC with the $5 I got back from buying MH3U digitally.


----------



## Death-kun (May 16, 2013)

There's a Nintendo Direct tomorrow to discuss upcoming summer games on the WiiU and 3DS.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2013)

Corruption said:


> I don't really care either way, it just seems like Nintendo is being less of a dick than they could be.



IMO I'd rather watch pure fan-made videos instead of payed fans wanking the material.


----------



## steveht93 (May 16, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> There's a Nintendo Direct tomorrow to discuss upcoming summer games on the WiiU and 3DS.



All aboard the hype train? Smash bros? 3D Mario? Retro?

Is it a live stream?

Edite: I just noticed it is about discussing the upcoming summer games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> There's a Nintendo Direct tomorrow to discuss upcoming summer games on the WiiU and 3DS.



Nintendo of Europe @NintendoEurope

*For #WiiU titles coming this autumn and beyond*, there will be a #NintendoDirectEU around E3 time in June 

Here comes the ND's


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Nintendo of Europe @NintendoEurope
> 
> *For #WiiU titles coming this autumn and beyond*, there will be a #NintendoDirectEU around E3 time in June
> 
> Here comes the ND's


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 16, 2013)

If you want to be mad at someone Steven blame Youtube and their pussy behind policies.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2013)

Nintendo of America  @NintendoAmerica

#IwataSays We will discuss future Wii U titles for fall and onward during an additional #NintendoDirectNA before the start of E3 in June.


----------



## Scizor (May 16, 2013)

So is there any chance that Super Smash Bros. 4 gets a mention or something tomorrow?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 16, 2013)

Do you want the poor mans hands broken?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Inuhanyou (May 16, 2013)

hopefully these announcements will have some games worth buying...


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> hopefully these announcements will have some games worth buying...



I have a question, we know that the Retro game is going to be revealed soon, now it is going to be tomorrow ND or the ND before/during E3?

Would not that make sense to do such tomorrow, 3 days before M$ stuff? just to steal a little bit of thunder?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 16, 2013)

i would hazard a guess before e3. keep the biggest cards for later


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 16, 2013)

I wonder what games will be featured.

W101 and Game and Wario are about the only games that could qualify for release in the summer.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2013)

The ND in Japan is WiiU only...


----------



## Scizor (May 16, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Do you want the poor mans hands broken?



Well it seems to be worth it in his opinion


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 16, 2013)

Well I found Reggie's wife on Twitter and she told me Sakurai's body isnt ready for that


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2013)

*EA has no titles in development for Wii U*



> Less than two years after vowing to deliver on an "unprecedented partnership" with Nintendo, gaming giant EA is quiet on the Wii U front.
> 
> *"We have no games in development for the Wii U currently," company spokesperson Jeff Brown told Kotaku yesterday. He did not rule out the chances of EA developing for the Wii U again. EA publishes many of gaming's biggest franchises, including Madden, The Sims, and Battlefield.*
> 
> In June 2011, at the biggest gaming event of the year—E3—Nintendo CEO Satoru Iwata closed his presentation of his company's biggest games and then-forthcoming Wii U console by welcoming then-CEO of EA John Riccitiello to the stage. "What Nintendo's new console delivers speaks directly to the players of EA Sports and EA Games. Nintendo's new console will produce brilliant high-definition graphics and new gameplay opportunities. We look forward to seeing great EA content on this new platform." Riccitiello was also enthused about Nintendo's embrace of online gaming.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 16, 2013)

Who would have _guessed_ EA of all people would state such. 

Anyhow fuck them, ND is tomorrow for Wii U baby!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2013)

unprsidented partnorhipUUUUuuu


----------



## Reyes (May 16, 2013)

Can Retro just show what they are working on already


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 16, 2013)

Wait, since it says ND will be about 1st party focused Wii U titles.....then does that confirm Wonderful 101 = 1st party? 

*Nintendo Wonders What You Want For Wii U Remake Of The Legend Of Zelda: The Wind Waker*



> Nintendo UK has issued a press release that asks fans what they want for the Wii U remake of The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker, which is scheduled to launch later this year. The publisher is apparently taking notes of what fans are requesting for the remake, though it’s unknown whether their requests will be implemented in the final product. Other than the points listed in the press release below, what do you want for the remake? We already know that it will feature off-TV play, but what other Wii U GamePad-specific features are you hoping the game will offer? Let us know in the comments.
> 
> *What’s on your wishlist for the new Wii U Zelda game?
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2013)

What time(GMT) is the Nintendo Direct guys?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2013)

Coming from Nintendo's NPD press release...

*At the upcoming E3 trade show in June in Los Angeles, Nintendo expects to show attendees upcoming Wii U games from the Mario Kart™, Super Mario Bros., The Legend of Zelda and Super Smash Bros.™ franchises. *


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2013)

Khris said:


> What time(GMT) is the Nintendo Direct guys?



7am? I know EST is 10 AM


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 16, 2013)

*A Wii U CPU core not used among several launch titles*



> Time to clear up what i said here, here and in some other messages a few months ago, as i've already revealed it on IRC.
> 
> *One of the Wii U core wasn't used throughout the development of several launch window games. It's an "engine related issue", meaning it's the way the teams behind those titles have programmed their engine for the Wii U CPU. It wasn't widespread, not universally seen on all the games, but witnessed on at least a few of those. The developers found and resolved this problem mere months/weeks prior release, and most of them gained a nice increase in FPS. It's one the origin of the huge boost in framerate i reported a long time ago that some studios managed to get (from 30 fps to 60 fps for some games), along with new dev kits, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2013)

oh shit Ideaman is back


----------



## Death-kun (May 16, 2013)

I really really REALLY hope Nintendo is actually taking into consideration the things we're saying when it comes to what we want in the Windwaker remake. I mean, they asked us the damn question.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 16, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> They are forcing ads on "let's play" channels and they are taking profit instead of the video makers. That's fucked up.



the LP most likely stop making videos from Nintendo games and even remove them.

the LP community of Nintendo is far smaller compared to the other 2 consoles which of course are their competitors.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 16, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> oh shit Ideaman is back



Where has thou been for all my life....


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 16, 2013)

Wii U sold between 30k and 40k this month according to NPD.

Pachter was wrong in the worst way possible, ahahaha.


----------



## Death-kun (May 16, 2013)

*Wii U Virtual Console gets a triple dose of Kirby next week*



> What's that, you say? You want a big helping of Kirby come next week on the Wii U Virtual Console? Nintendo is more than ready to deliver! Slated for release next week are Kirby Super Star, Kirby's Dream Course and Kirby's Dream Land 3. How much Kirby can you stand?! Thanks to Vernon for the heads up.


​


Awwwwwww yeaaaaaaaah.  

Nintendo needs to keep rolling out games on the WiiU VC at this kind of pace, hopefully even faster.

I've never played Dreamland 3, so I'll be sure to buy it. And I'll buy Superstar again just because it's one of the best Kirby games out there.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 16, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Wii U sold between 30k and 40k this month according to NPD.
> 
> Pachter was wrong in the worst way possible, ahahaha.



Pachter has been on a role with getting everything wrong regarding Nintendo though. 

Hell was it last E3 that he said the 3DS wasn't selling only for Geoff to go no it was? That was just funny.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 16, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Pachter has been on a role with getting everything wrong regarding Nintendo though.
> 
> Hell was it last E3 that he said the 3DS wasn't selling only for Geoff to go no it was? That was just funny.



Except this time he actually predicted it would sell more than it actually did.

He predicted it would do something like 55k this month.


----------



## Death-kun (May 16, 2013)

Pachter is always wrong, no matter if he's right or wrong.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 16, 2013)

*OMG THE VITA/WII U NPD numbers!*



Hurry the fuck up with the big games now Sony/Nintendo!


----------



## ShadowReij (May 16, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Except this time he actually predicted it would sell more than it actually did.
> 
> He predicted it would do something like 55k this month.



Either way you look at it he can't seem to peg them.


----------



## Death-kun (May 16, 2013)

Here's hoping Sony has more stuff planned for the Vita. I want to put mine to use.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 17, 2013)

It just dawned on me that Nintendo isnt even making money off this. They're just decreasing the costs of  their advertisements.(And they are at least targeting ads appropriately) Lets Players dont provide any real advertisement as they are liable to be as helpful as they can be hurtful.  They are within the realm of their rights(as everyone was breaking youtube policies), youtube ought to fix their shit.


----------



## Taleran (May 17, 2013)

I am fucking tired of being drip fed Virtual Console games.

There is 0 reason at all that the entire list of games on Wii's VC should have launched dayNdate with the WiiU VC.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 17, 2013)

Arent you getting like 3 games tomorrow and Japan is getting more?


----------



## Gunners (May 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> It just dawned on me that Nintendo isnt even making money off this. They're just decreasing the costs of  their advertisements.(And they are at least targeting ads appropriately) Lets Players dont provide any real advertisement as they are liable to be as helpful as they can be hurtful.  They are within the realm of their rights(as everyone was breaking youtube policies), youtube ought to fix their shit.


----------



## Dokiz1 (May 17, 2013)

posting this even if someone already did 

So when is smash coming out again? I wish to get away from nintendo once and for all ever since wii, but smash will probably make me buy the damn console again...


----------



## Taleran (May 17, 2013)

Nintendo is fully within their rights to do what they have done here. Allowing people to view large sections of things you charge money for in places is a choice that a company makes.

Especially letting people profit off of those things. I actually think it is kinda savvy that they aren't taking them down just taking the funds from them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I really really REALLY hope Nintendo is actually taking into consideration the things we're saying when it comes to what we want in the Windwaker remake. I mean, they asked us the damn question.



Everyone send the messages for a finished game and we might get it.


Linkdarkside said:


> the LP most likely stop making videos from Nintendo games and even remove them.
> 
> the LP community of Nintendo is far smaller compared to the other 2 consoles which of course are their competitors.



Microsoft doesn't own enough to have a larger lets play community 
Nintendo is one of the most popular lets plays.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Here's hoping Sony has more stuff planned for the Vita. I want to put mine to use.



You bought a Vita?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> It just dawned on me that Nintendo isnt even making money off this. They're just decreasing the costs of  their advertisements.(And they are at least targeting ads appropriately) Lets Players dont provide any real advertisement as they are liable to be as helpful as they can be hurtful.  They are within the realm of their rights(as everyone was breaking youtube policies), youtube ought to fix their shit.


----------



## Death-kun (May 17, 2013)

Microsoft was already doing it, but you never heard about that. It's only a problem when Nintendo does it. 

(Not pointing out anyone specific here, more like ridiculous people on GameFAQs and other places.)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Microsoft was already doing it, but you never heard about that. It's only a problem when Nintendo does it.
> 
> (Not pointing out anyone specific here, more like ridiculous people on GameFAQs and other places.)



GameFAQs is full of dumb fucks.


----------



## Death-kun (May 17, 2013)

Well yeah.

I feel like leaving the WiiU board behind, but there's something oddly captivating about watching terrible trolls interact with even more terrible people who continually feed the same terrible trolls day after day.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Well yeah.
> 
> I feel like leaving the WiiU board behind, but there's something oddly captivating about watching terrible trolls interact with even more terrible people who continually feed the same terrible trolls day after day.



 True


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 17, 2013)

Are you guys ready for the ND?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 17, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Are you guys ready for the ND?



Yep.**


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 17, 2013)

Here are the links: 

NA:
JPN:
EUR:


----------



## Death-kun (May 17, 2013)

I might have to leave before the ND starts. 

Hoping I get to watch it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 17, 2013)

The Japanese one is 39 minutes long. USA is 29 Minutes long.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2013)

Nippon loves its filler


----------



## Death-kun (May 17, 2013)

Did Nintendo just buy Sega or something?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> GameFAQs is full of dumb fucks.



So is the Cafe. 


Death-kun said:


> Did Nintendo just buy Sega or something?



Well there are Sega VC games. But no


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2013)

Stream is messing with me hard.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 17, 2013)

wow Sonic exclusive to the WiiU? Yakusa HD? WOW


----------



## Death-kun (May 17, 2013)

Nintendo should just buy Sega at this point.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 17, 2013)

GAF is down.. Lmao..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Nintendo should just buy Sega at this point.



They really should, but it's cheaper not to


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> GAF is down.. Lmao..


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 17, 2013)

Official Nintendo Mg‏@onm_uk
Wonderful 101 arrives in Europe August 23rd. Kamiya was telling the truth for once! #NintendoDirectEU


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2013)

MikuxLuigi OTP

(why?)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 17, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> wow Sonic exclusive to the WiiU? Yakusa HD? WOW


Fuck yeah!



Death-kun said:


> Nintendo should just buy Sega at this point.


Yes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2013)

Was a new Sonic game announced? My stream is skipping like crazy.


----------



## Death-kun (May 17, 2013)

Yes, there was. Sonic: Lost World.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 17, 2013)

Pikmin 3 looks gorgeous... interesting elements too


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2013)

August 4th


----------



## Death-kun (May 17, 2013)

Nintendo has partnered with Best Buy to let us play E3 demos in their stores. No specific games were mentioned, though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Yes, there was. Sonic: Lost World.



Was there a trailer shown or something?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 17, 2013)

' the announcement that Sonic games will be published by Nintendo going ahead, starting with the Wii U and 3DS exclusive Sonic: Lost World.

Oh wow... Sega second party confirmed? lol


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 17, 2013)

Sonic: Lost World

This better have some damn dinos in it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> ' the announcement that Sonic games will be published by Nintendo going ahead, starting with the Wii U and 3DS exclusive Sonic: Lost World.
> 
> Oh wow... Sega second party confirmed? lol



Well... hey there are a ton of sega games that could use life.
Like sonic for instance.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 17, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> ' the announcement that Sonic games will be published by Nintendo going ahead, starting with the Wii U and 3DS exclusive Sonic: Lost World.
> 
> Oh wow... Sega second party confirmed? lol



IRONY EVERYWHERE!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2013)

Aside from this Sonic news this ND has been meh.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 17, 2013)

Khris said:


> Aside from this Sonic news this ND has been meh.



Well they said Spring/Summer games for the WiiU in this ND before hand..

Now the next ND is the one before E3.. That is the one with the games from the Fall and beyond.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Well they said Spring/Summer games for the WiiU in this ND before hand..
> 
> Now the next ND is the one before E3.. That is the one with the games from the Fall and beyond.



Needs some Bayo2 info. 

And yeah I get the SEGA thing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 17, 2013)

GAF still down.. The meltdown for the Sonic game... man lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2013)

Inb4


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 17, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> GAF still down.. The meltdown for the Sonic game... man lol



GAF. Butt hurt over irony.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2013)

Khris said:


> Aside from this Sonic news this ND has been meh.



But but but pikmin 3.
[YOUTUBE]8w8pYTc6QEk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 17, 2013)

*Sega Europe hands Sonic publishing duties to Nintendo*



> New partnership for three exclusive titles as publisher continues transition to PC market
> 
> Nintendo
> nintendo-europe.com
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 17, 2013)

Nintendo of America‏@NintendoAmerica 
*#IwataSays We will discuss new Smash Bros., 3D Mario game, Mario Kart and other Wii U titles in our #NintendoDirectNA before the start of E3*


----------



## Death-kun (May 17, 2013)

I'm surprised anything actually got announced during this ND.  They said it would just be updates about summer games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> But but but pikmin 3.
> [YOUTUBE]8w8pYTc6QEk[/YOUTUBE]



Not for me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 17, 2013)

*Nintendo Wii U: Death By Apathy*



> With no support from Electronic Arts, the Wii U just experienced its Dreamcast moment. Will other publishers now follow suit?
> 
> The Wii U just had its Dreamcast moment. With Electronic Arts confirming it doesn't have any games in development for the machine, one of the console industry's biggest players has walked away from the system counting its losses. So that's none of the market-leading sports games for the Wii U in the near term and none of those tantalising new Star Wars games in the mid-term. We weren't looking at a long term solution for the Wii U, but now it seems it won't even get a semi-decent sales pick up at the end of the year. Christmas is cancelled for Nintendo.
> 
> ...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 17, 2013)

There are some very notable flaws in that argument to go along with a few valid points. Just a rehash of the Nintendoooooooomed arguments that have been going on for months.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 17, 2013)

Dude just quit posting the bullshit and keep that article I gave you close to your heart


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 17, 2013)

or you cloud examine all points and not be a drone that blocks out critique valid or otherwise


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 17, 2013)

*The third Sonic Wii U game might be Sonic vs. Mario Kart*


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 17, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *The third Sonic Wii U game might be Sonic vs. Mario Kart*



Oh boy. Mario X Sonic: Super Smash Kart Bros Brawl


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> or you cloud examine all points and not be a drone that blocks out critique valid or otherwise



Nintendoomed isn't critique it's sensationalism


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 17, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> or you cloud examine all points and not be a drone that blocks out critique valid or otherwise



I dont listen to assumption making. It ruts people in their perspectives. Valid or otherwise. When your argument is full of it, regardless of its validity there's a variety of questions one needs to ask. Mainly what kind of paint they are huffing. 
Constantly talking about it is foolish in my book. I prefer to wait and see and its getting on my nerves that he keeps looking for articles that crush his soul



 I need a WiiU .... release some new bundles Nintendo


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 17, 2013)

Couldn't give less of a flying horse shit about that hyperbolic article. 

Anyhow:

*OMG SONIC LOST WORLD ASDFGDJNUABYVEYVCNHWBYVRBCBVAYKSHBYVCYT!!!!!!!!!*

:WOW:WOW:WOW


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Couldn't give less of a flying horse shit about that hyperbolic article.
> 
> Anyhow:
> 
> ...



Hey the picture looks cool.
It might be good.


----------



## αshɘs (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (May 17, 2013)

αshɘs said:


>



There is an official thread for that feud...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 17, 2013)

αshɘs said:


>



Dat rage.


----------



## αshɘs (May 17, 2013)

oh god the gaf thread is killing me


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 17, 2013)

> Oh and BTW, he's removed his position at EA from his bio on Twitter. Too little too late pal!



:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2013)

NINTENDOOMEDDDDDD
Oh wait nother guy being fired because of twitter.
TWATTERDOOOOOMEEEDDD


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2013)

αshɘs said:


>



Bad break up EA? 

Inb4 EA starts setting WiiU equipment on fire.


----------



## Death-kun (May 17, 2013)

Khris said:


> Bad break up EA?
> 
> Inb4 EA starts setting WiiU equipment on fire.



Hey, look on the bright side. According to him, Nintendo is bad and doesn't make money. And now he won't either.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Hey, look on the bright side. According to him, Nintendo is bad and doesn't make money. And now he won't either.



Doomdedededededed 

Thinking of skipping buying my third PS3 for a WiiU just to stick it to EA. But I want to play GTA V and Dragon's Crown so bad.


----------



## steveht93 (May 17, 2013)

The ps3 was pooped on by gabe Newell. You guys gotta get used to this.

Gabe ate his words and ended up showing on Sony press conference.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 17, 2013)

What did Gabe say about the PS3 by any chance?

And come on Khris, you can still buy another PS3 since it has loads of good games. Just avoid EA's with ease.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> What did Gabe say about the PS3 by any chance?
> 
> And come on Khris, you can still buy another PS3 since it has loads of good games. Just avoid EA's with ease.



I know. My last PS3 even broke before I can fully enjoy Bioshock Infinite. GTA V is too much to pass up on. WiiU will have to wait.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 17, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Sega Europe hands Sonic publishing duties to Nintendo*


Wait? What? Does that mean Sonic is now Nintendo's least for a while anyway?


Malvingt2 said:


> *The third Sonic Wii U game might be Sonic vs. Mario Kart*


No Super Sonic then because we all know how that ends. 


Unlosing Ranger said:


> NINTENDOOMEDDDDDD
> Oh wait nother guy being fired because of twitter.
> TWATTERDOOOOOMEEEDDD


It's quite sad that someone in his field could do something so stupid. 


Khris said:


> Bad break up EA?
> 
> Inb4 EA starts setting WiiU equipment on fire.


I think Nintendo left EA at the alter.


----------



## steveht93 (May 17, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> What did Gabe say about the PS3 by any chance?


----------



## Canute87 (May 17, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> What did Gabe say about the PS3 by any chance?
> 
> And come on Khris, you can still buy another PS3 since it has loads of good games. Just avoid EA's with ease.



He can't, because then he'd be admitting there are games EA has that he would actually buy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> He can't, because then he'd be admitting there are games EA has that he would actually buy.



Last EA game I bought was Dante's Inferno. And the last one before that was a Medal Of Honor game during the early years of the PS2. 


EDIT: Correction. It was BLACK.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2013)

Khris said:


> Last EA game I bought was Dante's Inferno. And the last one before that was a Medal Of Honor game during the early years of the PS2.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Correction. It was BLACK.



Who buys EA games?
Not me, never have never will.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 17, 2013)

WTF when the dude's pants on fire. 

Oh, ouch.....i think i remember someone recently bringing up that Valve hated the PS3 back then. So i guess it isn't surprising.


----------



## Death-kun (May 17, 2013)

I think the last EA game I bought was the videogame version of _Harry Potter and The Chamber of Secrets_ on the PS1.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 17, 2013)

Btw, this may be a bit off topic but........anyone here know if SSX 2012 was any good compared to Tricky and On Tour?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Btw, this may be a bit off topic but........anyone here know if SSX 2012 was any good compared to Tricky and On Tour?



Fuck no, tricky blows it out of the water.


----------



## Palpatine (May 17, 2013)

This ND didn't have much that interested me, at least in the Wii U category. Oracle of Ages and Seasons on the other hand has got me pumped though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Palpatine (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (May 18, 2013)

*Ubisoft reconfirms Wii U support, believes Nintendo will make the platform successful*


Coming from a GamesIndustry interview...



> "As with any new console, it takes some time to grow an established base. Ubisoft has a varied and high-quality line-up for Wii U, with more big titles on the way including Rayman Legends, Watch Dogs, Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag and Splinter Cell Blacklist. We're confident that this will help in continuing to attract gamers to the Wii U system and that Nintendo will take steps to ensure that the Wii U is successful in the market."


----------



## Shirker (May 18, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Btw, this may be a bit off topic but........anyone here know if SSX 2012 was any good compared to Tricky and On Tour?



It's fine gameplay-wise. It lacks the charm Tricky and SSX3 had, though, so give it a pass if that's what drew you in.

And anything's better than On-Tour, you cray?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 18, 2013)

> So I found these figures for Wii U and Vita April NPD.
> 
> I know they are in line with Creamsugar's leaks, but I have no idea if they are actually correct, so take with a massive grain of salt:
> 
> ...





Poor Wii U, ouch......Vita....


----------



## Death-kun (May 18, 2013)

That's just sad.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 18, 2013)

Something from the Bravely Default Folks


----------



## DedValve (May 18, 2013)

Long live neogif.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 19, 2013)

Too bad it isn't gonna happen though.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 19, 2013)

Loool 35k units sold. Maybe it lacked more Mario exclusives?


----------



## steveht93 (May 19, 2013)

Don't know which is more funny,wii u selling 38k units or that gif.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 19, 2013)

Wii U has been selling what is has been selling. 40k
What surprised me was vita.
It went that much lower?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 19, 2013)

*Ubisoft reconfirms Wii U support, believes Nintendo will make the platform successful*


Coming from a GamesIndustry interview...


"As with any new console, it takes some time to grow an established base. Ubisoft has a varied and high-quality line-up for Wii U, with more big titles on the way including Rayman Legends, Watch Dogs, Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag and Splinter Cell Blacklist. We're confident that this will help in continuing to attract gamers to the Wii U system and that Nintendo will take steps to ensure that the Wii U is successful in the market."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 19, 2013)

Welcome to gaming journalism killer of brands


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 19, 2013)

I read it yesterday, great article from her. Wow @ all the negativity


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 19, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I read it yesterday, great article from her. Wow @ all the negativity



The journalists are douche-bags essentially.
Nintendo can't advertise shit with all of this around.
So youtube ads was the effect


----------



## steveht93 (May 19, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Welcome to gaming journalism killer of brands



On the other hand the ps4 is enjoying all the praise. the negativity surrounding the nextbox might turn around as well.


----------



## Death-kun (May 19, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Ubisoft reconfirms Wii U support, believes Nintendo will make the platform successful*
> 
> 
> Coming from a GamesIndustry interview...
> ...



Cool, a developer that actually makes sense.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 19, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Don't know which is more funny,wii u selling 38k units or that gif.



15k is more funnier than both. 

Oh wait, it's not....it hurts more.....


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 19, 2013)

Nah 7974 is funnier


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 19, 2013)

Ohhh......my insides....


----------



## Canute87 (May 19, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Ubisoft reconfirms Wii U support, believes Nintendo will make the platform successful*
> 
> 
> Coming from a GamesIndustry interview...
> ...



I don't like this.  Why did Ubisoft feel the need to come out again and say this?
This quite similar to the Resident Evil thing with the gamecube when the guy came out multiple times and said it wouldn't be on anything but gamecube.

I hope Nintendo understands that they are being put under a subtle pressure by ubisoft because if the console doesn't perform they might just abandon it as well.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 19, 2013)

What does RE4 with the GC have to due with Ubisofts clarification? Their games are ALREADY multiplat, and it isn't as if Capcom gave up support for Nintendo in the long run. I fail to even see how you could dislike what they said, when it should be a GOOD thing.

............This week has bought out the crazies among the internet.


----------



## Canute87 (May 19, 2013)

It's not like i don't like the statement but rather the real meaning behind it is what i don't like.

It's not like there are any rumors flying around about ubisoft pulling support and this statement was meant to address them. 
Ubisoft felt the need to say this for a particular reason.


----------



## steveht93 (May 19, 2013)

Honestly I'd be surprised if ubisoft said otherwise. They have many titles that are coming to the wii u and they don't want to piss off potential buyers. Everything might change after those titles are released if sales don't brake even for the wii u port.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 19, 2013)

Ubisoft must know something we dont


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 19, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> It's not like i don't like the statement but rather the real meaning behind it is what i don't like.
> 
> It's not like there are any rumors flying around about ubisoft pulling support and this statement was meant to address them.
> Ubisoft felt the need to say this for a particular reason.



I am more shocked about who asked the question and how was ask...


----------



## Sinoka (May 19, 2013)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 19, 2013)




----------



## First Tsurugi (May 19, 2013)

It's quite simple really, unlike EA Ubisoft has several games in development for the system that they'd like to see do well/not bomb. So they're taking measures to reinforce consumer confidence as best they can.

However, despite their profession of faith in the Wii U, their handling of Rayman Legends tell a different story, so we'll see how long they continue with this "support".

At the moment, their contributions consist of multiplats, so even if those fail to perform to expectations, they have some insurance from other consoles. But I suspect if their Wii U releases continue to do poorly, they may decide similarly that supporting it isn't worth it. Hopefully it won't come to that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 20, 2013)

I have a question for you guys.

When Do you think Nintendo should do the ND E3 edition? June 7 or June 9? Friday or Sunday. I don't know if June 10 is a good idea..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (May 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ooD7UYGFLk&sns=em[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2013)

Interesting.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 20, 2013)

You never played Sniper Elite?

Get on that shit right now. Best stupid fun game in years.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Wallet empty....also first time I heard of it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

Aeon just linked me to this..



This shit better come here.


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2013)

No fucking way, is that SnK inspired weapons/armor?  

We need that. Now.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 21, 2013)

DLC? Great add another thing to the list of things I need (A Cobalt Blue 3DS, and SMT XL and this)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 21, 2013)

I wish these were real.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 21, 2013)

I'd get that Gamepad^


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 21, 2013)

I really would spend a shit ton of money on the Majora's Mask Wii U.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 21, 2013)

Only on Black Friday you would^


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 21, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Only on Black Friday you would^





And i will kill destroy rip and tear wreck anyone who gets in my way. 

EDIT: Kill is a strong word. how about destroy?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 21, 2013)

Search and Destroy all up in this bitch


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 21, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Search and Destroy all up in this bitch


----------



## Aeon (May 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Aeon just linked me to this..
> 
> 
> 
> This shit better come here.



Posted it before I had a chance to ey? Well, at least you gave me credit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2013)

Shingeki no kyojin collaboration? EXCELLENT 

Is Mikasa going to be present or am i going to have to choke a bitch


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2013)

Looks like the 3DMG blades will be under the Dual Swords weapon category, if anything. 

And the outfit will obviously be Blademaster armor.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2013)

So...its just weapon and costume skins 

;-;


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

Is the armor too


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> So...its just weapon and costume skins
> 
> ;-;



You do know there's a SnK game being developed, right? We could still get some good shit.


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> So...its just weapon and costume skins
> 
> ;-;



What did you expect it to be? Most Monster Hunter DLC consists of special sets of weapons and armors.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2013)

I want some cool SnK shit, ya dig?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)

So guys how was the MS confer--

>Xbox One

 What a shit name for a new console.


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2013)

It was terrible.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)

^Terrible as in Nintendo/Kojima E3 2012???


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2013)

No, more like Nintendo E3 2008.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)

>Barfs

From what i'm reading from this shit conference, it almost feels like as if the Wii U (and partly PS4) will destined to be pure gaming while MS just wants to make an entertainment box....


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 21, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> >Barfs
> 
> From what i'm reading from this shit conference, it almost feels like as if the Wii U (and partly PS4) will destined to be pure gaming while MS just wants to make an entertainment box....



The only people cheering at the conference were Micro$oft employees.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

*EA is developing Wii U games*

Electronic Arts is developing games for the Wii U, but not as many as the company is developing for Sony and Microsoft's consoles, EA's chief financial officer Blake Jorgensen said today during the Stifel Nicolaus 2013 Internet, Media and Communications Conference.



wtf is going on? lol


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> So guys how was the MS confer--
> 
> >Xbox One
> 
> What a shit name for a new console.



Hurray for nonsensical names. I don't even know how the PS4 isn't called Playstation entertainment harbor or some shit.

Fuck, Infinity sounded generic but appealing. This is just ech.



Malvingt2 said:


> *EA is developing Wii U games*
> 
> Electronic Arts is developing games for the Wii U, but not as many as the company is developing for Sony and Microsoft's consoles, EA's chief financial officer Blake Jorgensen said today during the Stifel Nicolaus 2013 Internet, Media and Communications Conference.
> 
> ...



Shit games are being made by EA, that's what's going on. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2013)

This is delicious


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)

God this afternoon makes up for my shitty morning half. EA crawling back like a bitch....

Looks like Death-kun deserves some rep for his prediction.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

All must bow to Reggie, Iwata, and Miyamoto.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> God this afternoon makes up for my shitty morning half. EA crawling back like a bitch....
> 
> Looks like Death-kun deserves some rep for his prediction.



HAHAHHAHAHAHAAA
EA"We have no plans for future wii U titles"
After Xbox one reveal
EA"We... are now making games for wii U!"


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

What's going through nintendo's mind right now.


----------



## Canute87 (May 21, 2013)

"If we followed sony we would have killed Microsoft together"


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

^^^Like this. 
[YOUTUBE]l512QrqpoC8[/YOUTUBE]

Arkham->what microsoft has become
Dante & Virgil->Nintendo & Sony take your pick.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> "If we followed sony we would have killed Microsoft together"



They're saving the deathblow for E3 anyhow. Get hyped.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 21, 2013)

Nintendo Direct/SSB4 reveal = Fatal blow # 1.

Sony E3 = Fatal Blow # 2.

FATALITY


----------



## Spirit King (May 21, 2013)

Nintendo should announce a price cut and go balls out this e3. They literally have nothing to lose, MS just forfeited their market share, a 3DS style comeback is possible.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Nintendo should announce a price cut and go balls out this e3. They literally have nothing to lose, MS just forfeited their market share, a 3DS style comeback is possible.



Where is that ridiculous wishlist that the supposed "insider" had. If it's anything close to that I'd lol. We now know why Nintendo opted out of the conference. MS is going to need alot more time after this.


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2013)

I still won't support EA even if they do make games on WiiU.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)

^Well hey at least you were right on the money on them crawling back.


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2013)

I knew it would happen, but I didn't expect it to happen this quickly.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)

Same here, i'm still in tears all over my face just from the fact that it happened TODAY of all times. rotfl

So Malv, what do you think?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

I was shocked... Didn't believe it at first.. Double read the news..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 21, 2013)

Is this fantasy or  is this REAAALLIITTTTYYYYYY


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 22, 2013)

*Rumor: Sources claim info on the Sega/Nintendo alliance*



> The third exclusive title revealed
> 
> The community has been recently shocked with the news of the Nintendo and Sega partnership revealed at the latest Nintendo Direct, last Friday, along with the reveal of two of the three Sonic games that Nintendo consoles will receive: Mario & Sonic at the Sochi Winter Olympics 2014 and Sonic Lost Worlds. Well, today we have some more info about the third mysterious one.
> 
> ...





*RUMOR: Sources claim on Nintendo?s future lineup*



> Super Smash Bros. newcomers revealed and more
> 
> Yesterday we published  some interesting info about the Sega and Nintendo partnership, coming from a source near Nintendo. But that source did not only reveal us some details about SEGA games ( quite some time before they were officially revealed, so the legitimacy of the source was proven),  but also some info on the upcoming Nintendo lineup.
> 
> ...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 22, 2013)

> There will be a few newcomer characters shown at the teaser: Little Mac, Takamaru, *Tom Nook*, Palutena, *Dark Pit( the source says he is not sure if it’s a transformation for Pit like Zelda/Sheik or a standalone character)*, and *Bayonetta.*



This part is fake.

1. Sonic already secured himself a spot to represent SEGA. We don't need Bayonetta taking someone else's spot unless Snake wont return. And if we want a Platinum rep, get a freaking Wonderful 101 character. Also, this spot should belong to Mega Man.

2. Sakurai is against Animal Crossing having playable characters in Smash Bros.

3. Dark Pit? Seriously? It should be Ridley or King K Rool in this spot.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 22, 2013)

I'm liking this SEGA and Nintendo partnership deal. Just as long as it prompts Sega and Sumo Digital to make more fucking games.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2013)

Super Metroid for $.30 isn't a bad deal, especially since I've never played it. Pretty sad since SNES was one of my favorite home consoles. So far, I have Super Mario World, Kirby and Super Metroid. I have a few other games on the Wii virtual console (i.e. Streets of Rage 1 & 2), but the only VC game I'll ever consider paying the regular price would be if they every brought over TMNT IV turtles in Time.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 22, 2013)

YouTube issues statement to ?Let?s Play? video creators regarding monetization #1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 22, 2013)

Nintendo really went maximum full Jew with that.

YOU WANT YOUTUBE ADSENSE MONEY?

FUCK YOU, OURS NOW.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 22, 2013)

>Tssz

Horseshit, other than the probable Sonic & Mario racing title, most of the info screams "LOL". MK at 2014 and a plan for "Year of Yoshi"? These are the same idiots on the site who made up the Sonic Dimensions BS. 

Better off ignoring it until we get similar info from a different site.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 23, 2013)

Rofl. Which is a shittier console? WiiU or X1?

Imo, its WiiU coz it only has Mario games

Atleast in X1 you get to skype, espn, american idol and red ring of death.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 23, 2013)

Your argument is shit. Just Xbox One.  

Wii U actually has games and exclusives i care about, and the console doesn't plan to fuck me over after not playing it for 24 hours a day as well as being allowed to play used games and BC. 

Xbox One is everything wrong about MS/Windows 8 slapped in one. Aborted console right there.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 23, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Rofl. Which is a shittier console? WiiU or X1?
> 
> Imo, its WiiU coz it only has Mario games
> 
> Atleast in X1 you get to skype, espn, american idol and red ring of death.



Failed joke is failed.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 23, 2013)

Just as planned.


----------



## Death-kun (May 23, 2013)

Come on guys, Thor is obviously trolling, don't fall for it so easily.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 23, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Just as planned.





Death-kun said:


> Come on guys, Thor is obviously trolling, don't fall for it so easily.



Yep i know.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 23, 2013)

@NintendoAmerica 8:00 AM
Hello. We already announced we will have another #NintendoDirectNA at E3, but now we can share the date/time: 6/11 at 7 am PT. #IwataSays

Here we go.. Is going to happen @ E3 wow.. lol

*Nintendo Direct E3 2013.6.11 - 11 pm Japan Time, 3 pm BST, 10 am EDT, 7 am PDT*


----------



## Death-kun (May 23, 2013)

That one is happening during E3. I guess we won't hear about the pre-E3 Nintendo Direct until the day before it happens, like usual.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 23, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> That one is happening during E3. I guess we won't hear about the pre-E3 Nintendo Direct until the day before it happens, like usual.



Rich‏@RichIGN3
Lots of people asking - Nintendo?s new 7am PT 6/11 Direct is technically before E3, which starts the same day at Noon.


----------



## Scizor (May 23, 2013)

So the Nintendo Direct about Smash 4 and the new Mario game might be even sooner than June 11?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 23, 2013)

Scizor said:


> So the Nintendo Direct about Smash 4 and the new Mario game might be even sooner than June 11?



I don't think so.. I think this is the ND with all those games..


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 23, 2013)

*Amazon UK list Earthbound for Wii U.*


----------



## Death-kun (May 23, 2013)

That doesn't make a lot of sense for them to list that.


----------



## Death-kun (May 23, 2013)

Also, I'm hyped about Smash possibly releasing this year. Nintendo said they wanted to focus on WiiU titles coming out in 2013.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 23, 2013)

Jason Schreier
‏@jasonschreier
Looks like Nintendo is doing a lot of different E3 events. Pokemon X/Y presentation/Q&A on June 11 at 6pm PT.

GameXplain
‏@GameXplain
Speaking of Pokemon, it looks like Nintendo's having a 1.5 hour-long presentation for it the first night of E3. Should have a lot of news


----------



## Death-kun (May 23, 2013)

No way.  That's downright awesome. It's probably Nintendo's way of giving us westerners all of the information that will eventually be released in Japanese media like Corocoro magazine and Pokemon Smash.


----------



## Death-kun (May 23, 2013)

Seriously, they're pulling out ALL the stops. Mario, Zelda, Pokemon, Mario Kart, Retro's game, Smash Bros, etc.


----------



## Scizor (May 23, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I don't think so.. I think this is the ND with all those games..



Alright, thanks for the info.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 23, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Seriously, they're pulling out ALL the stops. Mario, Zelda, Pokemon, Mario Kart, Retro's game, Smash Bros, etc.



I am curious, why 90 minutes on Pokemon? a main line Pokemon for the WiiU?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 23, 2013)

GameXplain
‏@GameXplain
The Pokemon panel will include Mr. Tsunekazu Ishihara, President & CEO of The Pok?mon Company and Mr. Junichi Masuda, Director of GAME FREAK



oh shit...


----------



## Death-kun (May 23, 2013)

Personally, I don't think they could possibly talk about Pokemon X&Y by themselves for an hour and a half without spoiling almost the entire game. They have to have something else up their sleeve during this Pokemon announcement.


----------



## Death-kun (May 23, 2013)

Oh shit, there has to be more than X&Y news for those guys to make an appearance... right?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 23, 2013)

Fuck Pokeymans, I'm over 25 years old. What about that Smash Bros, Bayo2, Zelda and shit? Do we know how long they'll talk about it?


----------



## Crimson Cloak (May 23, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fuck Pokeymans, I'm over 25 years old. What about that Smash Bros, Bayo2, Zelda and shit? Do we know how long they'll talk about it?



I'm 24, and I still care about the Pokemans. 

My body is ready Nintendo!


----------



## Scizor (May 23, 2013)

Pok?mon has nothing to do with age


----------



## ShadowReij (May 23, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fuck Pokeymans, I'm over 25 years old. What about that Smash Bros, Bayo2, Zelda and shit? Do we know how long they'll talk about it?



Pokemon is like crack. You can't escape its influence once you've had a dose.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 23, 2013)

> I'll also say one thing, but take this with the biggest pinch of salt you have ever taken in your life:
> 
> According to someone else who has spoken to an Amazon rep, this price was actually given to them by Nintendo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 23, 2013)

> My understanding this particular Direct would be week after next, early that week. That was the plan for this particular direct, so evidently they moved it so it can be during E3 itself...interesting. I'm still thinking there may be a smaller Mini direct week after next though. So as to not spill the beans, ill share what I believe will be the contents of this Dorect along with a few tidbits about each thing. It's going to be a largely Wii U Direct. These aren't in any particular order of actual showing, rather its going by what things people want to hear the most about.
> 
> 1. Retro: Finally after at least a few years development, their game is finally ready to be unveiled. What is it? It's an old Nintendo IP that people have wanted them to do for a while, but no one thought they had the guts to do it-but they did. I'm very happy with the one they chose to do. It'll definitely fall into that "Wooooo helllll yeah!!!" category for a vast majority I think. Trailer set to be shown at the Direct.
> 
> ...







> I know enough to spoil their whole E3 now but I won't. People here could use some good surprises right now and ill not ruin that. I never throw my sources under a bus. Ever. People will be very happy come E3. Really all I can say.




No idea who is this guy.. Maybe trolling?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 23, 2013)

Lol, price cut. It's the 3DS launch all over again.

Retro's working on either Starfox or F-Zero. Calling it.


----------



## Death-kun (May 23, 2013)

I wouldn't mind one bit if it got a price cut if the Ambassador Program 2 games made it worthwhile. I don't regret getting the 3DS at launch because of all the awesome GBA games I got.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 23, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Lol, price cut. It's the 3DS launch all over again.
> 
> Retro's working on either Starfox or F-Zero. Calling it.



I love F-Zero but StarFox seriously needs some love.


----------



## Death-kun (May 23, 2013)

I don't think there's any chance of it being F-Zero. I mean, Miyamoto was recently stating that they're not sure what else they could do with F-Zero. He wouldn't have said that if Retro was currently developing an F-Zero game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 23, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (May 23, 2013)

*Amazon UK: Wii U Sales Rank Jumps 875% Following Microsoft’s Xbox One Reveal*



> The Xbox One’s disappointing reveal has shot up sales of the Wii U on Amazon.com. The system was at #390 before the conference, but now has shot up to #40 due to Microsoft’s glorified TV box.
> 
> This momentum should carry Nintendo right into the summer as they have big plans for the Wii U at E3 and this fall. The console race has just begun but it’s good to see gamers are picking up a system that’s dedicated to gaming first, and multimedia second.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 23, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I don't think there's any chance of it being F-Zero. I mean, Miyamoto was recently stating that they're not sure what else they could do with F-Zero. He wouldn't have said that if Retro was currently developing an F-Zero game.



Miyamoto was speaking out of his ass. Of all of the franchises they consistently milk dry, F-Zero is the only one they can't "think" to do something new?

Fucking pokeyman has been the same fucking copy paste game for fucking years. They've been doing the same with Mario with the "New" series. A Sci-Fi racer like F-Zero could work nowadays only because it's been so long since the last one.


----------



## Death-kun (May 23, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Miyamoto was speaking out of his ass. Of all of the franchises they consistently milk dry, F-Zero is the only one they can't "think" to do something new?
> 
> Fucking pokeyman has been the same fucking copy paste game for fucking years. They've been doing the same with Mario with the "New" series. A Sci-Fi racer like F-Zero could work nowadays only because it's been so long since the last one.



The problem lies more in the fact that he wouldn't have said anything about it if there actually was an F-Zero in development. Whether he was talking out of his ass or not doesn't really matter at this point. Unless he was kept completely in the dark about what Retro was doing (if they even are making an F-Zero), he wouldn't have said "We don't know what to do with F-Zero".


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 23, 2013)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 23, 2013)

Oh god this is too amusing XD. What the hell?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 23, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Amazon UK: Wii U Sales Rank Jumps 875% Following Microsoft?s Xbox One Reveal*



Oh, it's too much...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 23, 2013)

^  Lord the Xbox One post-reveal megatons triumph everything disastrous from the PS3/Wii U's. 

So i'm guessing we could probably expect a price cut announcement soon?


----------



## DedValve (May 23, 2013)

Wow.....must be because of that unprecedented partnership TVbox has with EA.


----------



## Death-kun (May 23, 2013)

I'm hoping for a price cut.

I wanna see what cool Ambassador stuff I'll get.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 23, 2013)

So it basically went up to 160,000+ in one fell swoop from microsoft?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 23, 2013)

MHU went up by 92 percent, ZombieU so a 250% increase and Mario U went up by 110%


----------



## ShadowReij (May 23, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Amazon UK: Wii U Sales Rank Jumps 875% Following Microsoft?s Xbox One Reveal*


On my.....I just can't. 


Asa-Kun said:


> ^  Lord the Xbox One post-reveal megatons triumph everything disastrous from the PS3/Wii U's.
> 
> So i'm guessing we could probably expect a price cut announcement soon?


Good guy Microsoft. 


DedValve said:


> Wow.....must be because of that unprecedented partnership TVbox has with EA.


No no no, it's Nintendo's unprecedented partnership with EA at work.  


Death-kun said:


> I'm hoping for a price cut.
> 
> I wanna see what cool Ambassador stuff I'll get.


Price cut please.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 23, 2013)

Keep going microsoft, Nintendo needs a lot of great PR so their strategy can now work


----------



## ShadowReij (May 23, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> MHU went up by 92 percent, ZombieU so a 250% increase and Mario U went up by 110%





We're going to need new gifs.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 23, 2013)

> Nope. I am still buying an Xbox One, even though I am disappointed in it. Mostly due to specs.
> 
> The WiiU is garbage and is the first Nintendo console (including the virtual boy) that I have not purchased.





It's disgraceful how this sheep is even sporting a Majora's Mask avatar. Of course if he wants to waste his money on an aborted console willing to fuck him over (becuz specs!) then let him give MS unwarranted cash.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 23, 2013)

This random person keeps talking online how the PS4 and Xbox Juan kick the Wii U's but spec wise, but the specs arent being used for gaming whatsoever XD.
Cores and all that shit. 

Tis irrelevant because the Wii U shoots rainbows of efficiency out its 3 cored arse.

I think its amusing that people think the Vita/Smartglass can actually do off tv play without the proper technology in order to do so without any latency whatsoever.
Guess they're gonna leverage the "cloud" for that shit tough :uruhaha

Fuck that shit, I swear to god if I have to explain to someone else why anything "cloud" related is bad Im gonna shoot the efvervescent loving shit outta some bloke.ck


----------



## ShadowReij (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (May 24, 2013)

Get a car charger powerful enough to keep the WiiU powered on and you've got console gaming anywhere.

See, Vita? That's _real_ console gaming on the go.


----------



## Canute87 (May 24, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> The problem lies more in the fact that he wouldn't have said anything about it if there actually was an F-Zero in development. Whether he was talking out of his ass or not doesn't really matter at this point. Unless he was kept completely in the dark about what Retro was doing (if they even are making an F-Zero), he wouldn't have said "We don't know what to do with F-Zero".



 He's not considering an f-zero for that reason alone.  They should just give it to sega like last time but i don't really know what's the hold up.


----------



## steveht93 (May 24, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Amazon UK: Wii U Sales Rank Jumps 875% Following Microsoft?s Xbox One Reveal*



Well I guess Microsoft does what nintendont.....selling wii u's


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Scizor (May 24, 2013)

That sounds great.
I kinda hope it's true.

Could you also post the answers to the questions he promised, if/when they come?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 24, 2013)

Scizor said:


> That sounds great.
> I kinda hope it's true.
> 
> Could you also post the answers to the questions he promised, if/when they come?



I got that from Gonintendo.. I don't know how to search around 4Chan.


----------



## Scizor (May 24, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I got that from Gonintendo.. I don't know how to search around 4Chan.



Ah I see.

Me neither.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 24, 2013)

You don't search on 4chan. It's a time based image board where posts are made for a limited amount of time/posts.

Try 4chan archives.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 24, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Well I guess Microsoft does what nintendont.....selling wii u's



Or people were playing the field. 


Super Smash Bros. Calamity? Like it, sounds boss.


----------



## J. Fooly (May 24, 2013)

I hope this is real.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 24, 2013)

J. Fooly said:


> I hope this is real.



>Shulk
>Pac-Man

Thats all i needed.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 24, 2013)

Where the fuck are Megaman and Zero?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 24, 2013)

Not in the obviously fake pic.


----------



## Shirker (May 24, 2013)

SSB Calamity?



Not a bad name, but something about a 4-syllable word doesn't roll off the tongue very well. It'll take some getting use to were this true.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 24, 2013)

if that True i hope Mewtwo can change his form.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 24, 2013)

Here's my thoughts on this "leak".


----------



## Yagura (May 24, 2013)

I demand an appearance from Lord Ghirahim.  



ShadowReij said:


> Where the fuck are Megaman and *Protoman*?


Fix'd.


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2013)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this but I found a Majora's Mask advertisement from 2000 that I thought was pretty awesome.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 24, 2013)

Yagura said:


> I demand an appearance from Lord Ghirahim.
> 
> 
> Fix'd.



I agree with this too, where is SS favorite troll?


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 25, 2013)

I see that /v/ rumor is making the rounds here.

Have we talked about that Gaf post yet?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 25, 2013)

It's fake.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 25, 2013)

WiiU cant stream ESPN and American Idol???!!? Smh.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 25, 2013)

this is series that a couple of rumors are saying Retro is working on




West focus series too..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 25, 2013)

Everyone wants them to do Startropics?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 25, 2013)

*Best Buy adds listings for Shin Megami Tensei x Fire Emblem, Xenoblade for Wii U*





Plzplzpzlzpzlzlzzlzplpzlpzzplpzlzplzzzzzzzzzz be Xenoblade HD for Wii U!


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 25, 2013)

He is late tho, Xenoblade WiiU has been there a long time..


----------



## Cobalt (May 25, 2013)

Smash U being revealed on June 11th I can't wait


----------



## Canute87 (May 25, 2013)

Well this is interesting.



If Nintendo is giving out free dev kits It's best to give to to those who actually want to work on the console.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 25, 2013)

Looks like another one of the ex-Rare guys from the old days might be building something amazing.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 25, 2013)

where are all the epic jrpg's nintendo ;-;

monolith is the only one confirmed to be working on anything like that..why don't we have anymore devs working on that kind of thing.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 25, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> where are all the epic jrpg's nintendo ;-;
> 
> monolith is the only one confirmed to be working on anything like that..why don't we have anymore devs working on that kind of thing.



Where are the jrpgs anywhere? ;-;


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 25, 2013)

Earthbound is coming to the VC soon.


----------



## Death-kun (May 26, 2013)

The JPRGs will come eventually.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 26, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Where are the jrpgs anywhere? ;-;



well...tales of xilla is coming out in august, so is FFX/X-2 HD....as well as KH 1.5 HD...i still have to get Alteir Ayesha...Dragon's Crown is coming out...Dark Souls 2...Witch and a Hundred Knights...

I have all of those paid off right now, but these are games we've known about for a while..where are the new announcements? E3?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 26, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> well...tales of xilla is coming out in august, so is FFX/X-2 HD....as well as KH 1.5 HD...i still have to get Alteir Ayesha...Dragon's Crown is coming out...Dark Souls 2...Witch and a Hundred Knights...
> 
> I have all of those paid off right now, but these are games we've known about for a while..where are the new announcements? E3?



Here's hoping for some more of them this generation, because it's been like walking through a desert. And I'm looking at you especially nintendo.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]BlRDewyrpFE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (May 26, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> where are all the epic jrpg's nintendo ;-;
> 
> monolith is the only one confirmed to be working on anything like that..why don't we have anymore devs working on that kind of thing.



The Tales of Festival is next week, so who knows


----------



## Canute87 (May 26, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> The JPRGs will come eventually.



You know, there has been a sharp decrease in certain genres these days.

Everybody is just popping out first person shooters. 

Platformers and those things have become so rare.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 26, 2013)

Platformers are a dime a dozen lately, dude. Especially smaller, indie projects.

FPS are decreasing in popularity if anything else, these days. The over the top, wacky ones at least. Which is a fucking shame.

Jrpg's could turn to dust in the wind and I wouldn't give a darn though.


----------



## Canute87 (May 26, 2013)

So what's really left?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 26, 2013)

Well at least there's the DS & now the 3DS for JRPG heaven.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 26, 2013)

Scizor said:


> The Tales of Festival is next week, so who knows


With how often we have to fight for those.... 


Deathbringerpt said:


> Platformers are a dime a dozen lately, dude. Especially smaller, indie projects.
> 
> FPS are decreasing in popularity if anything else, these days. The over the top, wacky ones at least. Which is a fucking shame.
> 
> Jrpg's could turn to dust in the wind and I wouldn't give a darn though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (May 27, 2013)

a couple of Best Buy workers are saying that it is in their system..


----------



## Death-kun (May 27, 2013)

That sounds awesome if it's really true.


----------



## Ultimania (May 27, 2013)

Xenoform Episode I? So this might be like Xenosaga where there was multiple installments? Oh hell yes!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 27, 2013)

Wii U looking better and better after the Xbone reveal....

Nintendo delivering the death blow towards MS should be glorious.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 27, 2013)

*Product "features"*

**You can use menus without pressing start**

FUTURE OF CONSOLE GAMING, TOUCHPADS AND FACEBOOK.


----------



## Yagura (May 27, 2013)

Looks glorious. :amazed I wonder if this means we might see it at the E3 Nintendo Direct?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (May 27, 2013)

YEAH, WHAT'S UP WITH THAT?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 27, 2013)

It's funny 'cause it's true.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2013)

Damn straight. I have my PS3 for my Blu-ray/DVD needs. I don't need two dvd players in my media center


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2013)

DVD's are on their way out soon anyway.


----------



## Crimson Cloak (May 27, 2013)

Combined with my Blu-Ray player, my 360, and my PS3 I've got plenty of DVD players to spare.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2013)

If I count Desktops and Laptops, my household has 7 DVD playing Devices and 3 Blu-Ray playing devices. Whether my Nintendo console has a DVD/Blu-ray player probably isn't that high on my priority list. 

We all know Sony and Microsoft pride themselves as an all in one media center, so you would expect DVD/Blu-ray play back capabilities while Nintendo has always focused on their brand of games. Even now their online community is finally taking shape (as it should and hopefully improve over time) but disc based movie viewing was never something they viewed as a need. 

The only decision I had to make was whether to work with PS4/WiiU or XBoxOne/WiiU and Microsoft did a great job of convincing me which system I should side with


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 27, 2013)

*eBay Germany promotes Wii U with obvious jabs at Xbox One*



> - no used games blocking
> - no mandatory online
> - no fuss


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2013)

Good guy Microsoft. 

Wait. Japan and Germany joining a cause. I think we've seen this before. We're watching you Miyamoto.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 27, 2013)

Oh Im fully supporting them lol^ haha


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 28, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *eBay Germany promotes Wii U with obvious jabs at Xbox One*


yeah, this is funny..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]2G_f8YBy39M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 28, 2013)

Jim sterlings video completely destroys that argument


----------



## Phantom Roxas (May 28, 2013)

I still haven't gotten an actual Wii U game yet. Should I just go and get New Super Mario Bros. U?


----------



## Phantom Roxas (May 28, 2013)

I love platformers, but I wouldn't say I'm much of a fan of Mario, even though I enjoyed Galaxy.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 28, 2013)

I never played galaxy. Infact I havent played mario since 2003 on the GBA. I always bought yoshi instead


----------



## steveht93 (May 28, 2013)

Phantom Roxas said:


> I still haven't gotten an actual Wii U game yet. Should I just go and get New Super Mario Bros. U?



You should wait after e3,they might announce a price cut. That's what I will be doing.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 28, 2013)

^Same.


----------



## Shirker (May 28, 2013)

Same^


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 29, 2013)

me 2

**


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Hopefully the same.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 29, 2013)

In other words none of you are ever buying it?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Oh no I'm buying....once I have the financial means.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 29, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I never played galaxy. Infact I havent played mario since 2003 on the GBA. I always bought yoshi instead



I'd play mario Galaxy 2 then it's a better version of 1 and has yoshi.
Even though I haven't played 2 yet and can tell what it is.
It's pretty fun.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 29, 2013)

Phantom Roxas said:


> I love platformers, but I wouldn't say I'm much of a fan of Mario, even though I enjoyed Galaxy.



Go for Rayman when it's released then. Or wait for the next 3D Mario if you liked Galaxy, considering it's the best Mario game of the series.

Galaxy 1 has more heart put into it (Yoshiaki Koizumi and Takayuki Ikkaku had to write the story behind Miyamoto's back) and 2 is more of a perfectionist take on original level design.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 29, 2013)

Rayman's Kinda slow


----------



## Death-kun (May 29, 2013)

Locations of the Best Buys that will have E3 demos have been revealed.



However, the demos are only available during a specific time during two days during E3 week.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 29, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Rayman's Kinda slow



Slower than 2D Mario?

Pretty much.

Is it a slow platformer?

Not really, no.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Locations of the Best Buys that will have E3 demos have been revealed.
> 
> 
> 
> However, the demos are only available during a specific time during two days during E3 week.



Good to see that there will be one in Miami. I can do some window shopping there while playing the demos.


----------



## Death-kun (May 29, 2013)

I could go to the one in Syracuse if I was still in the USA, but alas I am not.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 29, 2013)

Why the hell do they overload Florida when Im not there :/ gah guess I'll have to go to Knoxville


----------



## Phantom Roxas (May 29, 2013)

I already have a Wii U, I just don't have any Wii U games other than Nintendo Land.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2013)

Phantom Roxas said:


> I already have a Wii U, I just don't have any Wii U games other than Nintendo Land.



I'm guessing that Nintendo Land came with the console? 


If you haven't played NSMB for the Wii, then I would suggest NSMBU.

If you have then I'd probably wait until E3 as many have already suggested for some upcoming games. The only games I have for the WiiU are NSMBU, Nintendo Land, Zombie U, and Sonic All Stars Racing. The only upcoming game (this year) that I'm looking forward to would be Mario Kart U.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 29, 2013)

Oh just give him  the wiki with all thre released game and have him research the tiles that may interest him.

Seriously.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 29, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Oh just give him  the wiki with all thre released game and have him research the tiles that may interest him.
> 
> Seriously.



Everyone is too lazy for that


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 29, 2013)

Ok, um......after looking at Media Create weekly JAP sales for the Wii U today.......is it not out of the possibility for Nintendo to announce a price cut next month???


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 29, 2013)

Who cares Asa? Just gimme a frakkin bundle and put some cash in mah swagger so I can take advantage of black friday and pick up accessories on the cheap.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 29, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Pfffffahahahaha



What in the name of...
I mean it's a shit game either way, but still...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 29, 2013)

I....wha......

And i thought EA's removal of content was abysmal. 

This game is so gonna bomb, probably along with the other versions as well. I mean when was there ever any hype for Sniper Elite V2???


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> What in the name of...
> I mean it's a shit game either way, but still...



**Sniper Elite*

*Shit game**

How's that life with no fun working for you?

I don't know why the WiiU had a shit port but this game knows exactly what it does. And dumb fun is what it does best. Sniper Elite is fucking great and it was never a type of game to attract the "dudebro" gamer. It's the definition of a niche game.

Then again, I'm playing the PC version for a shit load of time now so I have PC mustard race perspective here. Everyone other version is shit.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 29, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> This game is so gonna bomb, probably along with the other versions as well. I mean when was there ever any hype for Sniper Elite V2???



As a $60 retail only game it was always going to bomb hard, but even so, this kind of laziness is unprecedented.


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2013)

Dat laziness.

"Let's make watered down ports for the WiiU and then wonder why they don't sell."


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2013)

Hey guys, some new WiiU stuff incoming. A 32 GB white model, rechargeable battery pack for Wiimotes, a new gamepad with a 1000 mAh increase in the battery, and some other Nintendoland/Wiimote bundles.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 30, 2013)

Isn't that Japan onry though?

Reggie told me white consoles don't sell in Murrica.


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2013)

I don't see why it wouldn't come over here.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 30, 2013)

FINALLY! What I've been waiting for ^_^ I cant wait for a Bayonetta Bundle XD gotta get something soon

The White Wii sold well. Its White DSes that dont sell


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 30, 2013)

Nintendo World Store‏@Nintendo_World
 Starting June 11th, the #E3 experience is coming to #Nintendo World!  For 5 days, fans will have early access to our newly announced games.


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2013)

I knew Nintendo World would do something special lol.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 30, 2013)

Wii U version of Call of Duty: Ghosts listed on E3 site
For whatever reason, Activision has yet to actually confirm it.


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2013)

They probably don't want to take the spotlight away from the One since Microsoft is basically paying Activision to have CoD to be more relevant on their system.


----------



## steveht93 (May 30, 2013)

32gb white wii u is good news for me. Wii u looks better in white IMO.

You guys are gonna drink my tears if they announce a red wii u after I buy a white one though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 30, 2013)

*wants a Wii U in deep blue , not that matte sky color since it goes well with black and white wiimotes* I have a matte sky Wii mote too so yeah.


----------



## Scizor (May 30, 2013)

I'm waiting for a Smash 4 bundle or something like that.

Edit: 
Or a Wind Waker HD bundle.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 1, 2013)

Are the rumors true that there will be an HD version of super mario world 60 in 1 collection from the original SNES?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2013)

> Nintendo has opened its E3 website. The website ?  - displays a countdown timer to Nintendo?s E3 Nintendo Direct presentation, which begins at 7 a.m. PT on June 11th. The website also contains silhouettes of several Nintendo characters ? like the one shown above ? including Toon Link, Pikmin, Mario, Luigi, Yoshi and a hero from The Wonderful 101. Furthermore, the website confirms that players who aren?t attending E3 will be able to experience ?four unreleased Wii U games? at participating Best Buy locations.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 1, 2013)

*E3 Nintendo Direct Will Be An Hour Long*



> Nintendo has announced via the newly opened E3 site that its Nintendo Direct will be one hour-long. The Wii U focussed Nintendo Direct which takes place on June 11th begins at 7am PT and is bound to include a number of highly anticipated games including Mario 3D, Mario Kart U, and Wind Waker HD. As always, we will be covering the Nintendo Direct as it happens.
> 
> Thanks to everyone that sent this in.


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 1, 2013)

*Bayonetta 2 Confirmed for E3 Nintendo Direct Appearance*



> During Nintendo's official Wii U release date reveal last year, one of the most high profile and surprising announcements was that Bayonetta 2, sequel to the popular Xbox 360 and PS3 title from Platinum Games, would be exclusive to Wii U. Nintendo had picked up publishing duties in order to make the project possible, and in that act had secured exclusivity for its console, causing quite a stir in online gaming communities.
> 
> Not much has been seen of it since, beyond a few minutes of behind the scenes footage earlier in the year, but tweet-happy Platinum Games man Hideki Kamiya has taken to the social network to confirm that the title will be shown off during the big N's E3 Nintendo Direct on 11th June.
> 
> That does raise hopes that this game could still feasibly arrive in 2013, as the broadcast is supposed to focus on Fall and Winter releases for Wii U. Nintendo has launched a website and countdown for the broadcast, and we've pinned our hopes on a release for Bayonetta 2 this year by placing it in our latest "biggest Wii U games of 2013" feature.





This just keeps getting better and batter. 

Of course, he could be just trolling us...again.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 1, 2013)

And that's all I need to know. Don't even care about first party games, gimme Bayo2.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 1, 2013)

This E3 is going to be awesome (for once). If Nintendo's big showing of Windwaker HD consists of introducing the cut content we never got to see back into the game, I might shit my pants in excitement.

Funnily enough, I never would've given Bayo a second look if Nintendo hadn't been interested in picking it up. I wanna play the first one now, but I'm holding out for a potential WiiU release of it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 1, 2013)

Bayo is such a great game.. Man I enjoyed it so much in my Xbox..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 1, 2013)

Sucks for PS3 owners.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2013)

I never played Bayo so it's hard to see what's so great about it. I'm not even sure if I would even appreciate the game if I were to purchase Bayo2 for WiiU.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 1, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> I never played Bayo so it's hard to see what's so great about it. I'm not even sure if I would even appreciate the game if I were to purchase Bayo2 for WiiU.



Small wonder why fans of the first game are pissed. The average Nintendo fan doesn't even know what the fuck the game is in the first place and established fans need to fork for a new console in order to play it.

If you're not into fast paced action games, it's not for you.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 1, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> *Bayonetta 2 Confirmed for E3 Nintendo Direct Appearance*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nintendo maybe bringing the rain this time around.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Small wonder why fans of the first game are pissed. The average Nintendo fan doesn't even know what the fuck the game is in the first place and established fans need to fork for a new console in order to play it.
> 
> If you're not into fast paced action games, it's not for you.



That's the thing, I owned *all 3 systems* of this gen but never really saw the appeal in Bayonetta. The same reason also applied to why I could never get into SSBM.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 1, 2013)

If you've liked Devil May Cry then you'll probably like it


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Nintendo of Germany: All three Sonic games are coming this year*



> Today, they (Sega) revealed further details of the second of three titles, which the two companies will release exclusively on Wii U and 3DS. All three games will be released this year."


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 2, 2013)

That has me curious because if the 3rd game (rumored) does turn out to be a crossover kart racing game involving Mario then does that mean we're getting two different racing kart games for the WiiU system this year or one merger of sorts?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 2, 2013)

3 different Sonic games in half a year. Well, at least 1 is probably going to suck balls.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 2, 2013)

Ah so it's back to the bad news for wii u again.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2013)

XBone is giving it a run for it's money.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 2, 2013)

Deathstroke DLC is just likely cut content anyway fuck them


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 2, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> XBone is giving it a run for it's money.



The games for console are pretty much going to be treated as the PS4 in terms of developers actually giving a damn about the console. If the Wii U is an afterthought now chances are it will be the same when the PS4 hits it's stride.


But E3 is just around the corner so I'll just wait and see what's going to happen going forward.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 2, 2013)

Is there any rhyme or reason as to why they're going to leave it out?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> The games for console are pretty much going to be treated as the PS4 in terms of developers actually giving a damn about the console. If the Wii U is an afterthought now chances are it will be the same when the PS4 hits it's stride.
> 
> 
> But E3 is just around the corner so I'll just wait and see what's going to happen going forward.



If we were the exclude the Wii U actually having the time of day to hit it's strides in the future as well, then sure. I'd rather wait ti'll the end of the year is over before we judge the console prematurely. 

Same.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 2, 2013)

Yagura said:


> Is there any rhyme or reason as to why they're going to leave it out?



At this point it's just the principle of it, doesn't the wiiu version have all the currently available DLC? Now to go, nah you'll have everything except that one. Stuff like that just makes me itch.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 2, 2013)

Yagura said:


> Is there any rhyme or reason as to why they're going to leave it out?



There's never any real logical reason (Except for the wii) why developers leave things out.  They simply just don't care.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2013)

Shion, where art thou?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 2, 2013)

He's home.

He cant even rage no more :/


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 3, 2013)

Imagine if WiiU runs on Windows 8. :ho


----------



## Darth (Jun 3, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Ah so it's back to the bad news for wii u again.





Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 3, 2013)

WiiU players will have to buy Deathstroke DLC separately at a later time, because fuck pre-order bonuses for WiiU games.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 3, 2013)

Ok i'm sorry if i asked this question again, but since i forgot, screw it.

Was there ever a report about Nintendo utilizing a new in-house Engine for development of their big Wii U software titles?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 3, 2013)

Just rumors about that being what Retro was doing aside from their new game.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 3, 2013)

oh Kamiya  oh video game journalism


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Imagine if WiiU runs on Windows 8. :ho



I'd have to burn it at the stake.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> WiiU players will have to buy Deathstroke DLC separately at a later time, because fuck pre-order bonuses for WiiU games.



more like fuck pre-order bonuses


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8yqwvYo5PA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Rich ‏@RichIGN 
Been busy but just re-confirmed with SEGA that the 'third' Sonic game in Nintendo's three-game deal will not arrive in 2013.


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 3, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Rich ‏@RichIGN
> Been busy but just re-confirmed with SEGA that the 'third' Sonic game in Nintendo's three-game deal will not arrive in 2013.



Well damn, but I don't mind waiting. It's probably Mario & Sonic All-Stars Racing developed by Sumo Digital, and I don't see them releasing that in 2013 since they just finished developing Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed last year. That, and Mario Kart 8 might be released this year, and Nintendo may not want two racing games with Nintendo characters in them released right next to each other.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Rich ‏@RichIGN
> Been busy but just re-confirmed with SEGA that the 'third' Sonic game in Nintendo's three-game deal will not arrive in 2013.



That probably lends a bit more credence to the rumors about it possibly being a racing game. We'd be saturated with them once Mario Kart U comes out. I guess I can breathe a sigh of relief.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2013)

E3 needs to hurry up.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes, for it is the last redemption for the Wii U that the console desperately needs damnit.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks like Deathstroke DLC is coming after all, according to Amazon.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2013)

^ whats  ridiculous to me is they said there was no Death stroke DLC twice now and Amazon has confirmed it TWICE themselves that is not the case

4 TIMES OF GOING BACK AND FORTH


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2013)

I sure hope the Deathstroke DLC isn't a sticking point for those considering buying it for the WiiU because they're continuously getting their chains yanked with these types of annoucements.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 4, 2013)

@Malving

Beautiful....


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 4, 2013)

It begins.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 4, 2013)

Some of these Reggie shoops feel pretty forced.

This however, is perfect.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 4, 2013)

Would it be wrong to think of the background in the pic (aside from the walls) looking almost like colony 9 post-Mechon invasion? Since it does look rather fitting.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2013)

> Audible Phonetics said:
> 
> 
> > [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GxUMMGyZcM[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Well since no one payed attention to it in the other thread Im putting it here


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 4, 2013)

So is there a source on that interview or is it just more of "Tales From My Ass"?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 4, 2013)

> You're going to love what we've got in store for E3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2013)

^how cryptic


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2013)

Guys



bye bye Basic WiiU.

Probably this is for the new white bundle and price cut


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 4, 2013)

Ah crap.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Ah crap.



this could mean that Nintendo is getting ready to reveal a new bundle at E3.. With the new White WiiU 32GB with a game + price cut.. Panic Nintendo probably is going act and is going to try to turn around the WiiU this holiday like they did with the 3DS.

This also means that Mario Kart U is a sure thing for this Holiday. A bundle with that for sure.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> this could mean that Nintendo is getting ready to reveal a new bundle at E3.. With the new White WiiU 32GB with a game + price cut.. Panic Nintendo probably is going act and is going to try to turn around the WiiU this holiday like they did with the 3DS.
> 
> This also means that Mario Kart U is a sure thing for this Holiday. A bundle with that for sure.



*Looks at wallet. Sees nothing but emptiness.*


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 4, 2013)

Malv, are you 90% certain that we may see a possible price cut at around E3 next week? :amazed


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Malv, are you 90% certain that we may see a possible price cut at around E3 next week? :amazed



I am not 100% sure but this move open the path for it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 4, 2013)

Wouldn't be shocked to see a price cut either.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2013)

Recall for the 32 GB version and potential price cut.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 5, 2013)

WOOMBO COMBO!

Where u At? Where u AT?


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 5, 2013)

I hope we get some Ambassador games if there's a price cut.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2013)

*Amazon Selling Third-Party GameCube Controller Adapter For Wii U*



> When the Wii was launched it came with backwards compatibility for all your GameCube playing needs, but the Wii U unfortunately didn’t have this aspect. However, courtesy of a third-party seller named Total Console and produced by Mayflash, you can now have your GameCube box-shaped cake and eat it with their new GameCube controller adapter.
> 
> Priced at $16.99 on Amazon, this gem is essential if you’d prefer to play with the GameCube pad. Simply plug the adapter directly into your Wii U and hey presto, those classics are just a button push away. Below is a description of exactly what the adapter does – let us know if you’ll be purchasing this in the comments below.
> 
> ...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 5, 2013)

Interesting

How many controllers does this thing support? One per adapter?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Interesting
> 
> How many controllers does this thing support? One per adapter?



Based on the , I'd say 1 per adapter


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 5, 2013)

Hype................hypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehype!!!!!!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 6, 2013)

> Official Japanese site is up.
> 
> "Broadcast begins 11PM on Tuesday, June 11th
> 
> ...





It's happening.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 6, 2013)

*Atlus teasing news for a big title via tonight's GT.TV*



Persona 5??? :amazed


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2013)

I would love it if Persona 5 were announced which means it's probably going to be another game.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2013)

> Platinum Games Hideki Kamiya is apparently sick and tired of Smash Bros fans contacting him via Twitter encouraging him to put Bayonetta, Viewtiful Joe and Okami into the next Smash Bros game. Kamiya vented his frustrations on Twitter and told Smash Bros fans to fuck off. He then linked to the huge amount of requests he has been sent by fans on Twitter. Clearly he has lost all patience, so please don?t bombard him with requests.
> 
> ?Enough of smash idiots. Fuck off?




Everyone has a boiling point


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2013)

I read that news and I either don't get why that guy freaked out or why it's a big deal he freaked out in the first place.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2013)

Video game journalism, everybody. Fucking Tweets.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 6, 2013)

That's what'll get Bayo 2 to sell better than the 1st one.
Telling people to fuck off.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh Kamiya, you so cute.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 7, 2013)

*NBA 2K14 shuns Wii U, opts for next-gen consoles instead*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2013)

Zelda Wii U will feature more unexpected elements - Aonuma



> Expect the unexpected from the new Legend Of Zelda Wii U game. That's the word from Eiji Aonuma who is busy working on the game that will rethink the conventions of Zelda.
> 
> As well as Zelda: A Link To The Past 2, Nintendo is working on an as-yet-untitled Zelda Wii U game. Speaking with Edge magazine, Aonuma said that the new Wii U title, like Link To The Past 2, will offer surprises for gamers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2013)

I bet it will be some sick fucked up shit like COD:zelda warefare


----------



## Yagura (Jun 7, 2013)

Question: Is Nintendo TVii compatible with AT&T U-verse?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Zelda Wii U will feature more unexpected elements - Aonuma



Sounds interesting. Adding new elements is always a gamble of sorts so I'm hoping it pays off here.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 7, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> *NBA 2K14 shuns Wii U, opts for next-gen consoles instead*



"Resources" my ass.

Moving on.



Aww yeah!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2013)

Yagura said:


> Question: Is Nintendo TVii compatible with AT&T U-verse?



*takes snapshot*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2013)

Why buy a One when a U does better?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2013)

> Nintendo of America has sent out a gentle reminder that the E3 focussed Nintendo Direct will be scooting its way over to us at the beginning of next week. But they?ve also detailed that NoA?s president and COO Reggie Fils-Aime will be giving us the low-down on what games to expect at Best Buy stores across North America. You can check out the official press release below:
> 
> Remember to visit  on June 11 at 7 a.m. PT to view Nintendo Direct@E3 2013, which will provide updates about upcoming Wii U games. After the video, Reggie will announce the four Wii U games that will be available during the Nintendo Experience at Best Buy on Nintendo?s social media channels. Fans can play these unreleased games at select locations around the country. For more details, visit .



One of them better be Mario Kart WiiU


----------



## Yagura (Jun 7, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> *takes snapshot*



Aw did you take that pic just for me? Thank you.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Why buy a One when a U does better?



It even has a camera that doesn't spy on you.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2013)

> SEGA has officially announced what games they will be bringing to next week?s E3 event, and of course that means Sonic Lost World will make an appearance. Unfortunately, it is the only exclusive Wii U and 3DS title that will be on show, but hey we love the blue hedgehog and look forward to seeing more action from him. Here?s the games you can expect to see from SEGA:
> 
> 
> Sonic Lost World
> ...




**


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 7, 2013)

The Cave? The game's been out for months, man. Just show us what Sumo has been doing since All Stars, SEGA.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2013)

Looks like Nintendo will be the ones to announce the third exclusive mystery game they have with Sega.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 7, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Looks like Nintendo will be the ones to announce the third exclusive mystery game they have with Sega.



It's a sonic game dude,don't hype yourself for nothing.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2013)

Considering how good Lost World is looking right now, it's safe to assume that this will be another good/great game unless it's pure mini-game garbage or something.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> It's a sonic game dude,don't hype yourself for nothing.



But it's a Nintendo/ other company project.
From the few examples we have it has to be good


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2013)

*EA suddenly thinks Wii U is next gen.*



> Gibeau added that the developer and publisher does consider the Wii U a generation four console, the generation that includes both the Xbox One and the PlayStation 4. But when asked why the publisher doesn't have any titles in development for the system, Gibeau said that there's "no more context for me to add."
> 
> "We're really excited about the Xbox One and the PS4 and that's a pretty big endeavor in and of itself," he said. "We have four titles out on the Wii U that are active right now, so looking at how things unfold, that's where our focus is right now."
> 
> ...


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh EA.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 8, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *EA suddenly thinks Wii U is next gen.*


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 8, 2013)

I hope EA profits plunge into an abyss of no return in the near future. Not buying any of their titles for my Next Gen systems unless Criterion's involved.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Bj_TMREGHSY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> I hope EA profits plunge into an abyss of no return in the near future. Not buying any of their titles for my Next Gen systems unless Criterion's involved.



Haven't touched EA since they killed Franchise mode in Madden. There's not a single game within EA's library that will convince me to do business with them ever again.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 9, 2013)

I can't wait for Pikmin 3. I put money down on it. Last of Us, Pikmin 3, and Castlevania are the only 3 games I'll def be BUYING this year. Heck YES!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 9, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Haven't touched EA since they *killed Franchise mode* in Madden. There's not a single game within EA's library that will convince me to do business with them ever again.




I wasn't even aware of that since I haven't played a Madden since Madden 2010.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 9, 2013)

> Gibeau added that the developer and publisher does consider the Wii U a generation four console



A fourth generation console? Wasn't that the SNES gen?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice thread title


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2013)

Velocity said:


> A fourth generation console? Wasn't that the SNES gen?



The 4TH 3D GENERATION, according to EA. 

In EA's mind currently...

Gen 1: Saturn/PS1/N64
Gen 2: Dreamcast/PS2/GameCube/Xbox
Gen 3: X360/PS3/Wii
Gen 4: WiiU/PS4/XOne


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 9, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> The 4TH 3D GENERATION, according to EA.
> 
> In EA's mind currently...
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]A7TF5evojYA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2013)

I approve of the new thread title 

Hyyyype


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]A7TF5evojYA[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXfmR0Ij8vA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]A7TF5evojYA[/YOUTUBE]



they clearly ignored that game lol


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2013)

**Capcom supposedly working on a Resident Evil remake from their back catalogue.**

ABLABOO.

And the Zelda "rumors" are actually quotes from Aonuma. So is the first Retro rumor which is a quote from Miyamoto or Iwata or whoever the fuck.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 9, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXfmR0Ij8vA[/YOUTUBE]



NOSTALGIA! 

Oh man I loved that gamed. In fact I still have cartridge. 



Get hyped.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 9, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Capcom supposedly working on a Resident Evil remake from their back catalogue.**
> 
> ABLABOO.
> 
> And the Zelda "rumors" are actually quotes from Aonuma. So is the first Retro rumor which is a quote from Miyamoto or Iwata or whoever the fuck.



Well, maybe that joke Kamiya made about REmake 2 is actually true! *dun dun duuuuuuuuuuuun*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2013)

Sonic: Lost Worlds
Bayonetta 2

I just need one more game so I can confidently buy the console this fall.  

Come on Nintendo Direct!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2013)

That's one source to follow the Nintendo direct.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol thread title


*Spoiler*: __ 



GONN4B3SOAWESOMEWATCHINGDISGO ON A DOWNWARD SPIRAL


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

still got a day for nintendo direct?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 10, 2013)

^Every journalist's wet dream. 

The redemption starts tomorrow, get ready everyone, we're going all in.....


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2013)

Everything related to Nintendo is here. 

I will be watching via Spike and this


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 10, 2013)

Apparently Capcom's Next Gen E3 lineup was leaked.....



> <cite>LethalX08 posted...</cite>
> <quote>There was a leak of X1 games & randomly had capcom at the bottom.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 10, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Apparently Capcom's Next Gen E3 lineup was leaked.....



So Nintendo has to fund their exclusive?


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 10, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Apparently Capcom's Next Gen E3 lineup was leaked.....



How many good US developers are there?  There's Rockstar but that's all i know.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Thought it was established that that list is fake


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 10, 2013)

It is???


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah, that list was confirmed fake a while ago. But given how DR3 is accurate....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

MM, MvC4, and Darkstalkers. LEL, I might just die. 

Even though Capcom are chodelickers, I still lover their franchises more than anything.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony and Nintendo better deliver today and tomorrow at E3 because it's been boring as shit  so far, despite some good games shown.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

If this list is true then I'm loving how nintendo is funding their exclusives but then again it's also a way to make sure they go no where.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 11, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> WHOA WHAT


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 11, 2013)

Well...it was a little disappointing but still good I guess.  When I first saw catmario3d/MK8...I was like... are you sure it's for the Wii U or 3ds? Cuz I just don't see the amazingness out of these games..Then there's a new Donkey Kong game  Nothing against it, in fact I liked DKCR and will probably play this one too, but...that's all retro could do in 2-3 years? what the fuck? Who will buy Wii U for that again? We're not in the snes era anymore dude.


Bayonneta 2, X and Smash pretty much saved it hard for me. thank god.


Bayonneta looks amazing, X... well especially this one, and smash still looks the same with just better graphics and new characters, therefore amazing. except for the 3ds part of the trailer


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyVz1uSlFV8[/YOUTUBE]

120 fucking levels, multiplayer and musical levels.

HOW IS THIS NOT DAY 1?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2013)

I wanted my Mario Kart 8 this year. Like many of the other titles, I have to wait until Spring 2014 

I guess Pokemon X and Y as well as the PS4 will have to tide me over in the mean time.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you, Nintendo.  Thank you.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Thank you, Nintendo.  Thank you.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuwBpOLtFps[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

At the end of the day.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

Did they change the price for the Wii-U


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Haven't heard a thing so far on that.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 11, 2013)

They have until the PS4 comes out.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 11, 2013)

Someone change the thread title damnit, just change it...


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 11, 2013)

Dat samus,always looking like a badass


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 11, 2013)

I wonder where'd Death-kun and Inu-San.

Wanted to here their views on the PS4's pricing.

Nintendo is going to need to drop that price by about $100 to try and remain relevant.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 11, 2013)

100$ is a too much. More like 50$.


At least then we'll have 100$ price gaps between all 3 major consoles.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 11, 2013)

Gamecube was a whole $100 cheaper than the PS2 and XBox and they still out performed it.
It's gonna have to be a drastic decrease for them to stand a chance this time around with relative weak console with trickling third party support. 

$400 for what the PS4 offers is considerably reasonable compared to the Wii U and most people are going to be saving that extra $100 for that console because it's more worth the buy.

PS4 blows the WIi U out of the water in terms of specs, HAS a built in 500 GB Hard drive, HAS blue ray player, HAS more nifty little features and has history  shown from PS1 go straight up that they have managed to last more than 5 years without dying down when it comes to relevance in the gaming market.

Nintendo wouldn't have half the featurs sony placed into their machine in the first place so they making a powerful PS4 spec wise and making a profit off it would have been possible but the mindfuck the PS2 gave them was worse than I originally thought.

Nintendo essentially sacrificed PS4 for a stupid controller.  I don't think I'm going to forgive them for this.


----------



## God of Kingz (Jun 11, 2013)

^ I don't think a majority of consumers care about specs.



So anywho was anyone else disappointed that donkey kong was retro's game?


----------



## hcheng02 (Jun 11, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Gamecube was a whole $100 cheaper than the PS2 and XBox and they still out performed it.
> It's gonna have to be a drastic decrease for them to stand a chance this time around with relative weak console with trickling third party support.
> 
> $400 for what the PS4 offers is considerably reasonable compared to the Wii U and most people are going to be saving that extra $100 for that console because it's more worth the buy.
> ...



What's this mindfuck you are talking about?


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 11, 2013)

hcheng02 said:


> What's this mindfuck you are talking about?



The success of the PS2 fucked Nintendo over so hard they stopped directly competing with Sony.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

hcheng02 said:


> What's this mindfuck you are talking about?


^


Yagura said:


> 100$ is a too much. More like 50$.
> 
> 
> At least then we'll have 100$ price gaps between all 3 major consoles.



It think so as well.
official 50$ drop for both models.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 11, 2013)

God of Kingz said:


> ^ I don't think a majority of consumers care about specs.


Indeed they care about content. And with a console that is so inferior to the PS4 and ONE most developers aren't going to be wasting resources downporting to something that they won't see a return on as a result there's less support which the gaming community should understand by now.

Nintendo has always deliberately done things that alienate themselves from third party support.  This is general knowledge for any gamer who still cares about Nintendo. They have put themselves in their own their own little world and not really looking at the reality around them.





> So anywho was anyone else disappointed that donkey kong was retro's game?



Not really.  Though it's really too late for them to try and bring up donkey kong as a system seller.  But another good game can never hurt.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Nintendo has always deliberately done things that alienate themselves from third party support.  This is general knowledge for any gamer who still cares about Nintendo.


What do you mean by deliberately?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Indeed they care about content. And with a console that is so inferior to the PS4 and ONE most developers aren't going to be wasting resources downporting to something that they won't see a return on as a result there's less support which the gaming community should understand by now.
> 
> Nintendo has always deliberately done things that alienate themselves from third party support.  This is general knowledge for any gamer who still cares about Nintendo. They have put themselves in their own their own little world and not really looking at the reality around them.
> 
> ...



DKC sold over 5 Millions on the Wii and did boost Wii sells..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> DKC sold over 5 Millions on the Wii and did boost Wii sells..



Jesus, that's a lot.

Still, after all the insurmountable amount of hype and mystery and scifi this and scifi that. It is plenty disappointing. Much like alot of stuff in the ND, they decided to play it safe with Retro.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Nintendo has always deliberately done things that alienate themselves from third party support.  This is general knowledge for any gamer who still cares about Nintendo.





> What do you mean by deliberately?


No really, there is no reason to say that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

I have no choice but to support WiiU. SEGA is basically a 2nd party developer now. 

Sonic: Lost World and Bayonetta 2  

Not to mention X and SSB


----------



## Yagura (Jun 11, 2013)

^ Why doesn't Nintendo just suck it up buy Sega already.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

God of Kingz said:


> ^ I don't think a majority of consumers care about specs.
> 
> 
> 
> So anywho was anyone else disappointed that donkey kong was retro's game?



No they really don't.

Eh, it falls in line with what I've been thinking of retro lately, they're the new Rare for Nintendo.

Though I understand the disappointment.



Yagura said:


> ^ Why doesn't Nintendo just suck it up buy Sega already.



What's in Sega's library that Nintendo could benefit from? They for most part have Sonic and Bayo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Call of Duty: Ghosts confirmed for Wii U*

Finally, now we can stop this nonsense. This info comes from a GameSpot stage demo with Mark Rubin.

- don’t want to talk about it yet because they “want to be mysterious” 
- PR won’t let him talk
- probably not launching November 5th
- will launch when next-gen versions launch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Mario World doesn't look half-bad honestly


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

That should be changed to four player trolling. Unless Miyamoto switches it up.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 11, 2013)

Ok.....i think i'm calm now.....*breaths* 

So yeah. Dat X, Bayo2, Sonic Lost Worlds, and MK8.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 11, 2013)

over all happy with what i saw, deciding weather to go into wiiu or ps4 first is my only problem, ill get both because i love both companies. guess it will depend on if ff 14 will launch on ps4.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Grab fellow players you say? Oh friendships will be broken as they're tossed down holes.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 12, 2013)

So...were any of the major third party games announced at E3 confirmed for Wii U?

Cause I don't remember there being any, and that would not be good. :/


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2013)

Watch Dogs, Splinter Cell, COD. Come to mind. I'm just happy I get to still have Watch Dogs.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 12, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Watch Dogs, Splinter Cell, COD. Come to mind. I'm just happy I get to still have Watch Dogs.



I think we knew about all of those before hand though.

I hope Watch Dogs at least manages to do something cool with the tablet functionality.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2013)

Considering how during their demo I saw a tablet, I'm pretty sure they have ideas.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 12, 2013)

A lot of the games that were demo'd had people playing the game on actual tablets, which just makes the lack of Wii U support all the more perplexing.

It can't possibly be that they don't know how to make good use of the feature.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 12, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> No they really don't.
> 
> Eh, it falls in line with what I've been thinking of retro lately, they're the new Rare for Nintendo.
> 
> ...



Developers always get better when they join Nintendo.  Same thing would happen with Sega.  All the talent there would converse with the talent at Nintento and make some extraordinary titles. Like F-Zero for instance.

Then there's also monolith soft and retro studios.  Nintendo has some real talent underneath their wings and Sega is no different.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't know which of Sega's devs made Sonic All-Stars Racing Transformed, but if Nintendo ever bought Sega that studio should be allowed a shot at an F-Zero game. I never played SASRT, but I've heard many people praising it. 

Also, I can't wait for this holiday season. Goddamn, there's so many good games coming out.

Also, if you guys are worried about DKC: TF being Retro's only game, don't be. It's probably not their only game. It doesn't take 3 years to make a DK game, nor would Retro have taken people from Crytek, Naughty Dog and Activision (?) for a DK game. One of the Naughty Dog people Retro got also tweeted a while ago that Retro's game was "the most ambitious project he's ever seen". I doubt he was talking about a DK game.

So sit tight, because Retro's got more stuff up their sleeve.


----------



## Bowser (Jun 12, 2013)

This sum this Nintendo Direct E3 perfectly

Ps: Nintendo is really begging for more Rule 34 Peach with this cat suit


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 12, 2013)

Sonics cars are heavy, Have Shin'en do F zero not Sumo Digital


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 12, 2013)

Bowser said:


> This sum this Nintendo Direct E3 perfectly
> 
> Ps: Nintendo is really begging for more Rule 34 Peach with this cat suit


The furry fandom was part of the Sonic franchises downfall, only fitting it be part of Mario's


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Developers always get better when they join Nintendo.  Same thing would happen with Sega.  All the talent there would converse with the talent at Nintento and make some extraordinary titles. Like F-Zero for instance.



Team Ninja says hi.

And I wouldn't want Sega to be bought by Sega and cancel the chances of them doing games for anything that's not a Nintendo console. There's some Sega franchises that people expect PS4/Xbone graphical power visuals like Yakuza.

Amusement Vision was probably one of the best team in Japan in terms of Arcade Game development. That's why F-Zero GX is by far the best F-Zero game in the series, so much that Miyamoto thought they couldn't do anything else with it.



Death-kun said:


> I don't know which of Sega's devs made Sonic All-Stars Racing Transformed, but if Nintendo ever bought Sega that studio should be allowed a shot at an F-Zero game. I never played SASRT, but I've heard many people praising it.



One of the best Kart games of this generation, focuses much more on skill based gameplay and less on Blue Shell style items. And the AI will kick your ass, you need to be really fucking good at it. Plus the brand fanservice manages to rivals Smash Bros. Sumo Digital might be one of Sega's best assets right now. 

Plus they said they wanted to make their own Smash Bros style Sega game, that shit would be very interesting.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 12, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Team Ninja says hi.
> 
> And I wouldn't want Sega to be bought by Sega and cancel the chances of them doing games for anything that's not a Nintendo console.



When I said "Gets Better"  I meant progressively. 

As for Sega, Well they are dying either way trying to support the big consoles but funny enough the developers under nintendo aren't exactly suffering.  So Nintendo is obviously doing something right why their developers can work easy. 

Notice that most people that left Nintendo have suffered? 

Adding Sega to the mix would theoretically pack the console with more exclusives that's worth a decent purchase.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Jun 12, 2013)

> *Ubisoft has confirmed during its recent investor meeting that it will be scaling back support for Nintendo's Wii U console.
> *
> The French publisher ? which has Assassin's Creed IV, Watch_Dogs and Rayman Legends all scheduled to hit the system before the end of 2013 ? also stated that it expects a price reduction on the console in order to boost sales.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 12, 2013)

I have a question: The Wii U can't play normal Wii games, right?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2013)

meaning, support Ubisoft Ports or else.. WiiU Owners should do such.. I am doing my part. I am getting Watch Dogs and Splinter Cell Blacklist..

No Rayman Legend or AC[yet to play this series so]


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Jun 12, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I have a question: The Wii U can't play normal Wii games, right?



The Wii U can play all Wii games.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 12, 2013)

Crimson Cloak said:


> The Wii U can play all Wii games.


 Ohh, I didn't know that! Thank you~


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2013)

Unfortunate, but expected. I'm sure the support will come back once Nintendo hits its stride. None of the consoles seem to be having a particularly good launch, and many of the "heavy hitters" seem to be at least a year away, if not more. I hope devs don't get too upset over the next-gen consoles overall.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIzrdxAlVSQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvqwMnyhhn4[/YOUTUBE]

I did like how Reggie mentioned EA and Activision... He semi confirmed CoD Ghost before it was confirmed :ho


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 12, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Unfortunate, but expected. I'm sure the support will come back once Nintendo hits its stride. None of the consoles seem to be having a particularly good launch, and many of the "heavy hitters" seem to be at least a year away, if not more. I hope devs don't get too upset over the next-gen consoles overall.



This. I'm guessing the Ubisoft P.R. who still has hopes for Wii U had no say with the publisher since it must have been a seriously, yet understandable, business decision. Nintendo really has no choice but to significantly cut the price drop if they really want to own the holidays.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2013)

Good thing Nintendo can do a Nintendo Direct whenever the fuck they want. They don't have to wait around for game conferences to announce changes or new things.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 12, 2013)

ND >>>>>> E3 shit any day. 

*Miyamoto - Direct of Zelda Wii U decided, may be shown off this year*



ZOMG ZELDA DIRECT!?!?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 12, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Good thing Nintendo can do a Nintendo Direct whenever the fuck they want. They don't have to wait around for game conferences to announce changes or new things.


This is the main reason I'm not as disappointed as I normally would be the the E3 ND.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 12, 2013)

Ah the final nail is on the horizon. 

If the last true third party developer left on the console is cutting back on support this Wii U console won't last too long as i thought before.

I hope they have their next console planned out soon. But i don't understand why they announced the cut back before actually seeing how their games will perform.  Maybe there truly is a lack on interest in the console on their part.

So all that's really left now is to confirm that GTA 5 will not be on the console.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2013)

If they just did majora's mask HD instead they would have been fine
people hate windwaker


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2013)

lol, Canute still thinks the console will die. 



Asa-Kun said:


> ND >>>>>> E3 shit any day.
> 
> *Miyamoto - Direct of Zelda Wii U decided, may be shown off this year*
> 
> ...



That would certainly be awesome.  I bet it'll be shown before the holidays, to get people more hyped about the WiiU. 



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> This is the main reason I'm not as disappointed as I normally would be the the E3 ND.



Same here. I treated it as a regular Direct, and I was not disappointed.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> *Ah the final nail is on the horizon. *
> 
> If the last true third party developer left on the console is cutting back on support this Wii U console won't last too long as i thought before.
> 
> ...



I will not go that far... It is hard to get Nintendo right now. I don't have any idea why MK8 is not for this holiday but if you see the 2014 schedule.. It is actually really good for them..

Watch Reggie interview... they know, they have a problem...


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 12, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> lol, Canute still thinks the console will die.


Yeah that's what's gonna happen.



> That would certainly be awesome.  I bet it'll be shown before the holidays, to get people more hyped about the WiiU.



And wait an extended amount of time before the game is finally released?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Yeah that's what's gonna happen.



I'm certainly glad an industry analyst such as yourself was able to enlighten my feeble mind about Nintendo's future. Not like you're a jaded ex-Nintendo fan or anything, or have some sort of bias in any way that could cloud your judgment when making a "THIS IS THE FINAL NAIL IN NINTENDO'S COFFIN" comment. In that case, I have an even deeper respect for Ubisoft now. I didn't know they were single-handedly keeping the WiiU alive. Kudos to them.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 12, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I will not go that far... It is hard to get Nintendo right. I don't have any idea why MK8 is not for this holiday but if you see the 2014 schedule.. It is actually really good for them..
> 
> Watch Reggie interview... they know, they have a problem...



They know they have a problem?  Well that's reassuring.

Didn't Iwata also said shit that they learned from their mistakes with the Wii and  3DS?  I really don't understand what is it they think would have happen they should know they are not strong in the console market and the foolish decisions they made with the console would have had a backlash.  Is it that they just wanted to ignore the various technologies out there that many game designers would eventually gravitate to technologies that the Wii U would not be able to manage without significantly scaling back?

I'm still shocked that Sony was the one who made that approach with the developers and in the long run it's going to pay off for them tremendously.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2013)

I think, Nintendo is going to push DK brand this holiday season. Do not be shocked if you see a bundle with the new DKC.. WiiU+DCK... They have 5 Millions reason to do such...


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm actually really excited for DK. I'm gonna get DKCR on 3DS when I'm back home (I want a physical copy, not a digital copy), and then on WiiU alone this year I'll be getting Pikmin 3, Super Mario 3D World, Windwaker HD and DKC: Tropical Freeze. 

And that's just the WiiU. Then there's the plethora of 3DS games and games on other consoles.

This holiday is gonna be a killer.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 12, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm certainly glad an industry analyst such as yourself was able to enlighten my feeble mind about Nintendo's future. Not like you're a jaded ex-Nintendo fan or anything, or have some sort of bias in any way that could cloud your judgment when making a "THIS IS THE FINAL NAIL IN NINTENDO'S COFFIN" comment. In that case, I have an even deeper respect for Ubisoft now. I didn't know they were single-handedly keeping the WiiU alive. Kudos to them.



But what is not something i understand is that you think that Nintendo can do fine on exclusives alone this has not been the case for decades. The third party support for the console has indeed dropped since the gamecube days and the major guys left are scaling back, Nintendo themselves also have problems with their own in-house games because it's like they decided to only just recently take up HD development even though it's been around for the better half of a decade  This means that there is going to be less games on the console and more significant droughts things, that generally won't make a console worth a purchase. 
How you think this console is going to surpass game cube sales is beyond my understanding.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 12, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I think, Nintendo is going to push DK brand this holiday season. Do not be shocked if you see a bundle with the new DKC.. WiiU+DCK... They have 5 Millions reason to do such...



I wish them all the best. I hope they pull out the other games they have buried in their money. The plumber can't do it alone again.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 12, 2013)

how much is the wii-u expected to cost around the holidays?


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 12, 2013)

People say $50 Less. Nintendo would fucking insane not to drop the price yet even if it's a 100 less than the PS4 it still wouldn't matter. 

The PS4 has good value for it's price given what the wii U originally launched with. Xboxone is going to get shitted on either way though.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 12, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Generally won't make a console worth a purchase.
> How you think this console is going to surpass game cube sales is beyond my understanding.



Probably because of Nintendo's brands being more popular after the Wii era, and with the fact that it took the Wii U only three months with NSMBU's high attach rate to sell 3 million in three months compared to the GC taking longer to reach that back then?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 12, 2013)

The Gamecube didn't sell a whole lot, and you're comparing apples and oranges. When the Gamecube was released gaming wasn't really mainstream. It's really post GTA 3 when gaming started to pick up, and sales started to skyrocket. Totally different market now.

The PS4 only being 50 dollars more expensive despite the massive difference in specs def did not do  Nintendo any favors. Nintendo caught a break because Microsoft could have said screw Kinect and done the same thing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm certainly glad an industry analyst such as yourself was able to enlighten my feeble mind about Nintendo's future. Not like you're a jaded ex-Nintendo fan or anything, or have some sort of bias in any way that could cloud your judgment when making a "THIS IS THE FINAL NAIL IN NINTENDO'S COFFIN" comment. In that case, I have an even deeper respect for Ubisoft now. I didn't know they were single-handedly keeping the WiiU alive. Kudos to them.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 12, 2013)

Which is why i expect a possible price drop Next month, since they the same thing with the 3DS after the Vita pooped on it's specs massively. Especially with the price tag the same as  a launch 3DS unit. 

Btw does anyone know how Nintendo' E3 2011 conference with the 3DS was like, in terms of reactions and announcements?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> The Gamecube didn't sell a whole lot, and you're comparing apples and oranges. When the Gamecube was released gaming wasn't really mainstream. It's really post GTA 3 when gaming started to pick up, and sales started to skyrocket. Totally different market now.
> 
> The PS4 only being 50 dollars more expensive despite the massive difference in specs def did not do  Nintendo any favors. Nintendo caught a break because Microsoft could have said screw Kinect and done the same thing.



Even then the only reason to get xbox is halo.
I imagine a few million idiots will get it for minecraft instead of building their own cheaper pc getting a better minecraft though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 12, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Even then the only reason to get xbox is halo.
> I imagine a few million idiots will get it for minecraft instead of building their own cheaper pc getting a better minecraft though.




The XboxOne has a bunch of games announced for it. Don't really get the Halo thing. It's about as ignorant as saying the only reason to get nintendo is for Mario.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 12, 2013)

And even though there is obvious approach with Microsoft and the considerably  amount of fuck-ups they are still getting more support than the Wii U.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2013)

By the way guys, which of Nintendo's WiiU games are you looking most forward to playing this year? 

I can't decide, they all look so good.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 12, 2013)

^Even S.E. despite the console not being Japanese friendly. 

*Ubisoft - Wii U will find its audience, will continue to support it*



> “We did not take a big risk with all those launch titles on Wii U. [Wii U game] development isn’t expensive -- some Wii U games are versions of games for other platforms, like Assassin’s Creed. And we continue to invest in that system. We have just as many titles coming on Wii U this year as we did after launch, because the system isn’t as resource-intensive to make games for it. We continue to believe that the Wii U will find its audience. We saw some good games [during Nintendo Direct this week]. We’re confident that the Wii U is a good place for us to do business, and we can make money there.” - Tony Key, senior VP of sales and marketing at Ubisoft





Cool. 



> By the way guys, which of Nintendo's WiiU games are you looking most forward to playing this year?



Sonic, Wonderful 101, WWHD, etc.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> By the way guys, which of Nintendo's WiiU games are you looking most forward to playing this year?
> 
> I can't decide, they all look so good.



Sonic Lost World is my WiiU must-have this year.

It would be Pikmin 3, but you guys know how much of an irreparable Sonic fanboy I am. 

Getting both, though, definitely.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 12, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> By the way guys, which of Nintendo's WiiU games are you looking most forward to playing this year?
> 
> I can't decide, they all look so good.



Really? I actually thought this would be the most weakest year in the Wii-U's calender. At the start of the year the only games I looked forward too was Monster Hunter for the most part. (I know Pikmin is prob the 'big' game that people had been waiting for, but I can't say its ever caught my eye).

Due to the latest reveal, I think the new 3D Mario will be the most fun, if it does end up coming out in 2013 I think it'll be the best one. Donkey Kong is good too, but it's hard to be excited for it since it looks really similar to the last one.

The Luigi DLC for Wii-U has my eye as well.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 12, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Sonic Lost World is my WiiU must-have this year.



Didn't know Sonic was coming out this year, it looks good.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> The XboxOne has a bunch of games announced for it. Don't really get the Halo thing. It's about as ignorant as saying the only reason to get nintendo is for Mario.



The xboxone has a bunch of multiplat games announced for it, why buy it when they will be on ps4 and run better on it with better service at a cheaper price?
Barely had any exclusives on it at all.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Didn't know Sonic was coming out this year, it looks good.



Yep. To the surprise of just about everyone, they announced that it was gonna drop in the fall.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 12, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The xboxone has a bunch of multiplat games announced for it, why buy it when they will be on ps4 and run better on it with better service at a cheaper price?
> Barely had any exclusives on it at all.


Erm...no it didn't. It kind of seems like you're just stereotyping.

Xbox One had more exclusives announced for it than PS4, at least notable ones. Don't get how it's even an argument in terms of software.



Death-kun said:


> Hm, what do you mean? That this is the year that the amount of WiiU software coming out will be the lowest?


As in I thought Wii-U's sophomore year (though I guess it hasn't really been a true two years) would be its biggest slump. It's kind of in that flunk where it "has no games" as gamers like to exaggerate. 



> The big four I'm looking at are 3D World, DK, Pikmin and Windwaker. Right now I want to play them all equally as much, but I'm going to be getting all 4. Day one buys for all of them.


 All good games, but I don't think I'm really pumped for any of them. 3D World looks the most interesting.

DK...not sure how to feel. I thought DKC Returns was awesome, maybe even the best Wii game. But this one looks alot like it, not sure how I feel about that.

Pikmin...never got into the series.

Windwaker..meh. The original Windwaker still looks great. Majoras Mask would have been a much better choice. Maybe even a 2D remake like the HD Street fighter 2 would have been cool for Zelda.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 12, 2013)

> *Xbox One had more exclusives announced for it than PS4*, at least notable ones. Don't get how it's even an argument in terms of software.



How many were 1st party?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Erm...no it didn't. It kind of seems like you're just stereotyping.
> 
> Xbox One had more exclusives announced for it than PS4, at least notable ones. Don't get how it's even an argument in terms of software.


Okay you got me, *Timed-exclusives*.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 12, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The xboxone has a bunch of multiplat games announced for it, why buy it when they will be on ps4 and run better on it with better service at a cheaper price?
> Barely had any exclusives on it at all.




Btw, I don't like to game list, but just in case you really are just uninformed.

Notable exclusives (if it has a *, it means it is a console exclusive so you can find it on PC but not PS4/WiiU).

*Below *(indie 2D rogue game)
*Crimson Dragon* (Rail shooter, spiritual successor to Panzer Dragoon)
*Dead Rising 3 *(the original was a 360 exclusive as well)
*D4* (Don't think we know much about this one, just a trailer but it is published by Microsoft)
*Forza 5* (a staple in the Xbox series)
*Halo* (a staple in the Xbox series, though we only saw a trailer with no gameplay)
*Killer Instinct 3* (a fighting game series that was on hiatus from the 90s)
*Minecraft ** (Obviously a PC game, but I think it cannot be played on PS4, and def not on Wii-U)
*Quantum Break *(an actionadventure/third person shooter type of game, mainly just saw a trailer of it)
*Project Spark** (create your own world, dungeon defense type of game)
*Ryse: Son of Rome* (action-adventure with hack and slash in it, it's a launch title)
*Sunset Overdrive* (auto running game ala Mirrors Edge)
*TitanFall** (Triple A production FPS with Mech thrown in)


Seems like a solid line up to me. Old franchises, spiritual successors and a lot of new ips (which I thought looked like decent quality games, at least the ones where we saw gameplay). I don't see how Sony's line up is any better really. 

The multiplat form thing is really silly in comparisons with XboxOne vs Wii-U, just like it was with 360 vs Wii. The multiplat argument doesn't work if Nintendo's consoles can't actually run the games that are multiplatform. If someone only owns a Wii-U, then FF15 and MGS5 might as well be exclusives.


Most of these are published by Microsoft, so no they are not "timed exclusives". At the very least, you won't see most of them on PS4, and basically none of them have a chance at going to the Wii-U except Minecraft (which isn't published by Microsoft anyway).


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 12, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> How many were 1st party?



16 of them. Microsoft has bought out a lot of indie companies recently.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 12, 2013)

Does anyone know how many 1st party Wii U titles are confirmed 1080p/60FPS?

The fact that Nintendo finally got the resolution down is a clear improvement compared to last year!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Btw, I don't like to game list, but just in case you really are just uninformed.
> 
> Notable exclusives (if it has a *, it means it is a console exclusive so you can find it on PC but not PS4/WiiU).
> 
> ...


Forza 5 (it's not like everyone has a driving game now)
Killer instinct 3 (the dlc game that doesn't play like killer instinct yay)
Minecraft ( HAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAhoooooheheHAHHAHA, better on Pc in every way possible when you can build a 599 pc idiots buy xbox for it)
Dead rising 3 (isn't fun anymore and the original made it way to ps3 and wii
Really artillery strikes?)
Crimson Dragon(I'm sorry, but what makes you think I'm buying a 599 spybox for that when it isn't an actual successor?)
Below(dime a dozen)
D4(Deadly Premonition director full of kinect qte crap that's episodic oh yea that's a real seller.)
Sunset Overdrive(no gameplay and we already are getting mirrors edge 2)
Titanfall (On pc, all that needs to be said)

Hey don't forget kinect on that now shorter list of anything of worth it sure would help(it get taken off the list)
If it's on pc it isn't a true exclusive.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 12, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Forza 5 (it's not like everyone has a driving game now)


I don't even get what this means. Are you saying that racing games are not real games? I'm sorry, could you remind me what is the Wii-U equivalent of Forza if "everyone has driving games now". Everyone also has platforming games and action adventures, well there goes the Wii-U's library.



> Killer instinct 3 (the dlc game that doesn't play like killer instinct yay)


 People have been waiting for the game to come out for along time, so I don't see why this is a problem. I don't like KI personally, but I have no problem acknowledging that people have wanted to see it for a long time. I don't even get the "it doesn't play like KI" thing at all. What does it being DLC have to do with anything either? (also, where is your proof that KI will not receive a physical copy?)



> Minecraft ( HAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAhoooooheheHAHHAHA, better on Pc in every way possible when you can build a 599 pc idiots buy xbox for it)


The grammar for this is confusing. And no, PC version for Minecraft will only be marginally better. Minecraft isn't a hard game to port, especially to a console that will constantly get updates.



> Dead rising 3 (isn't fun anymore and the original made it way to ps3 and wii
> Really artillery strikes?)


Wow, the original made its way to PS3 a few years after. That is totally relevant to Dead Rising 3. Because we all know there have never been Sony exclusives that have went over to Microsoft before.


> Crimson Dragon(I'm sorry, but what makes you think I'm buying a 599 spybox for that when it isn't an actual successor?)


For one, the Xbox One isn't 599 so stop being ignorant. I don't even get the actual successor thing. Are you implying that because it is not called Panza Dragoon 5, that that some how belittles it? It is a new ip (you know, something that you don't see too often) that is made by some of the guys who made Panzer Dragoon.  A rail shooter where you fight Dragons. If you're a fan of Panzer Dragoon, there is no reason not to be interested by the game. 


> Below(dime a dozen)


 What games aren't? 


> D4(Deadly Premonition director full of kinect qte crap that's episodic oh yea that's a real seller.)


Considering little's been said about the game, I don't see where your pessimistic is coming from. It's very clear that you have an agenda because you're not even the slightest bit objective.



> Sunset Overdrive(no gameplay and we already are getting mirrors edge 2)


Who's "we", not the Wii-U. I don't get why there can't be more than one game from each genre. I guess Donkey Kong isn't a notable exclusive because we're getting a new Mario. Hohoho.



> Titanfall (On pc, all that needs to be said)


 Halo was also on PC, what does that even mean?

So because I proved that you were not only wrong, but totally ignorant, you have went on a raid in order to belittle the titles that were mentioned. So let me guess, your new argument is no longer "the Xbox has no exclusives", it is "the Xbox has bad exclusives".

I could just as easily flip this on you. What system seller is on the Wii-U? I could easily crap on any Wii-U game. Could do the same for PS4. It isn't hard to be negative when it comes to video games, just about everyone has a huge flaw.






> If it's on pc it isn't a true exclusive.



That's fair, but exclusivity in the grand scheme of things is of little importance, and is largely and outdated concept mystified by the gaming audience. On the grand scheme of things, a good game is a good game. Xbox One has a more impressive library than Wii-U at the very least equivalent, comparing it to PC (where you can realistically play anything including Nintendo games) is silly. There's no Wii game I can't play on my PC, but it doesn't belittle the Wii's library.

The PC thing doesn't even make sense. Xbox's entire gimmick is that it delivers PC type of games/experience, which the other consoles were neglecting for decades. It's about as arbitrary as complaining that there is no point in buying the NES when you could have went to the arcades instead.

"Console Wars" should have died in the 90s, no reason to be so negative about a certain brand to the point where you're blatantly lying about some of the things you're saying. I know Microsoft is seen as the "bad guy" because they're new and a giant corporation that doesn't ponder to typical console gamer needs, but give credit where credit is due. I could just as easily shit on any game you can bring up (and I'd actually bring up points that touch on the quality of the game other than random slander).


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 12, 2013)

Next Gen gaming is looking like a complete joke. Monolith Soft and the rest of Nintendo were having problems with HD dev on their NEW CONSOLE and that game seems to shit all over FF15 and everything else on Ps4. Even The Last of US.

The tech disparity is smaller than I expected physics/engine wise
Cloud computing isnt doing jackshit and developers arent at the point to ever use the PS4 too make things impossible. They're also very... lazy.

Im really excited for the Wii U, Nintendo has a big title every month. They got 21 games coming out between now and December (I have a list of 30ish games I gotta get)
TI have to say Pikmin 3  really surprised me. That game has the potential to be even bigger than we could have conceived. I hope Nintendo capitalizes on that. The game is really polished too.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2013)

*Iwata talks Wii u slow momentum, plans to rebuild like they did with 3DS, unannounced 3rd party titles coming*

Coming from Mr. Iwata...



> Turning to our home console, Wii U has lost momentum due to the release pace of software titles after the launch period. However, just as Nintendo 3DS has been revitalized by consecutive software releases, we believe the basic principle of the video game business is that software sells hardware.
> 
> Starting with ?Pikmin 3,? we will intensively release our key titles to give sales momentum to the platform beginning in the latter half of this calendar year and into next year.
> 
> ...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 12, 2013)

Crimson Dragon is a Kinect game,  Half of the games were crap. ESPECIALLY killer instinct,( not by Rare who is still doing bullshit. Titanfall is on the PC, along with anything Microsoft had interest( Like the Witcher)
EA had a better conference

Oh and are you high? The WiiU's been out 7 months. It came  out on November 18th last year


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 12, 2013)

Crimson Dragon is a Kinect game,  Half of the games were crap. ESPECIALLY killer instinct,( not by Rare who is still doing bullshit. Titanfall is on the PC, along with anything Microsoft had interest( Like the Witcher)
EA had a better conference

Oh and are you high? The WiiU's been out 7 months. It came  out on November 18th last year


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 12, 2013)

>Unannounced third party titles

Well why the fuck didn't you announce them yesyerday Satoru!?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I don't even get what this means. Are you saying that racing games are not real games? I'm sorry, could you remind me what is the Wii-U equivalent of Forza if "everyone has driving games now". Everyone also has platforming games and action adventures, well there goes the Wii-U's library.


You know perfectly well what I mean games where the only objective is to drive with no real additions besides cars being pretty, they are so simple that the comparison to platforming and action adventures is pathetic.
"need for speed" everyone has a driving game.



> People have been waiting for the game to come out for along time, so I don't see why this is a problem. I don't like KI personally, but I have no problem acknowledging that people have wanted to see it for a long time. I don't even get the "it doesn't play like KI" thing at all. What does it being DLC have to do with anything either? (also, where is your proof that KI will not receive a physical copy?)


You have to BUY the characters you only get a single one.
In other words you don't know what you are talking about.
You don't even know what KI is.



> And no, PC version for Minecraft will only be marginally better.


Is what a total idiot would say.
PC Mods.



> That's fair, but exclusivity in the grand scheme of things is of little importance, and is largely and outdated concept mystified by the gaming audience. On the grand scheme of things, a good game is a good game. Xbox One has a more impressive library than Wii-U at the very least equivalent, *comparing it to PC (where you can realistically play anything including Nintendo games) is silly. There's no Wii game I can't play on my PC, but it doesn't belittle the Wii's library.*


If your argument includes somethign resembling piracy I can ask you to get out right?
Go to the xbox thread and talk about One, I'm sure you would be accepted.


> On the grand scheme of things, a good game is a good game.


A good game can't be a good game if what it plays on is evil.
It's hindered by the xbox.


Violent By Design said:


> The PC thing doesn't even make sense. Xbox's entire gimmick is that it delivers PC type of games/experience,



Please, tell me more jokes.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 12, 2013)

What relevance does Crimson Dragon being a kinect game have? It's the first Kinect game that looks any good, and it is actually done by a good developing team.

Skyward Sword was a Wii motion plus game, and it ended up just fine. Talk about giving a game a chance.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> >Unannounced third party titles
> 
> *Well why the fuck didn't you announce them yesyerday Satoru!? *



Did you watch the Reggie interview? the same reason why Reggie didn't confirmed CoD: Ghost...


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2013)

lol Nintendo is still pulling punches.

Just announce your shit already, Iwata.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> What relevance does Crimson Dragon being a kinect game have? It's the first Kinect game that looks any good, and it is actually done by a good developing team.
> 
> Skyward Sword was a Wii motion plus game, and it ended up just fine. Talk about giving a game a chance.



A game that would be just as possible with a controller if not better.
Clearly better with kinect.
Kinect has never been good
vs
a game who has you precisely move a sword with an actual controller which kinect can't do and wasn't that well received anyway
wii could do fast precise things before motion plus

There is no comparison you can make when two games aren't similar in this dimension in anyway


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 12, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> What relevance does Crimson Dragon being a kinect game have? It's the first Kinect game that looks any good, and it is actually done by a good developing team.
> 
> Skyward Sword was a Wii motion plus game, and it ended up just fine. Talk about giving a game a chance.



 Because its an arcade shooter that's been through development hell. Only game of the whole conference that interested me , but thats been diminished completely. The One is living on hollow faith. We know its going to screw alot of people. I think its going to flop.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 12, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You know perfectly well what I mean games where the only objective is to drive with no real additions besides cars being pretty,


I know perfectly what you mean, that is why I called you ignorant. What you're saying about racing simulators can be said about every genre ever.

You do realize that any game that relies on twitch reflexes is going to be radically different just based on physics changes right? Racing simulator (or hybrids like Forza) games are a genre that is actually defined heavily by its mechanics and not gimmicks or aesthetics like other genres.  



> they are so simple that the comparison to platforming and action adventures is pathetic.


Hahaha, you think designing a simulating racing game is easier  than designing a platforming game? Or even crazier, do you think being good at a racing game is easier than a platforming game? I don't think you've actually played a racing game for any decent amount of time. I've seen plenty of gamers like you, you give them a controller to play something like Gran Turismo (which isn't even a hard driver to get into) when they've played casual games like Mario Kart and they drive straight into the grass and say the game is bad.



> "need for speed" everyone has a driving game.


Need for Speed (which isn't a Wii-U exclusive, how do you like it when I use that against you?) isn't the equivalent to Forza . They're not even the same genre, you might as well have responded with Mario Kart.

It's very obvious you're showing your bias simply because you do not like racing games (more importantly, ones that likely require skill or appreciation of cars). So you're trying to flip it into "racing games do not matter". There are way more platformers being flooded out now then driving simulators, I promise you that. If anything, platformers are a dime a dozen because they are cheap and cost efficient, people can make a platform game by themselves with no support from a studio. So you're being hypocritical.

So you claim that Forza is a dime a dozen, yet ironically an entire console in the Wii-U does not actually have a game that is like Forza on it. 



> You have to BUY the characters you only get a single one.
> In other words you don't know what you are talking about.
> You don't even know what KI is.


Your grammar is so off that it is hard to keep up with you, I'm assuming English isn't your first language. I'm well aware that you only get Jago, however the game in itself is believed to be free. So no one actually knows how much money it will cost to play KI, in the end it could be less than a normal game would cost. Regardless, it is still a notable exclusive, in which at this point you're just detracting from your original statement of Xbox not having any software. 

There are also rumors of them going a League of Legend route, in which you have to unlock characters with points earned. Regardless, I do not even like any of the KI games, yet I am objective enough to at least point it out as notable software. I could careless if Rare was programming KI, KI is a simple game that is for people who are not really into fighting games, it is not hard to make. It's the Kirby's Dreamworld of its genre.




> Is what a total idiot would say.
> PC Mods.


 I actually play Minecraft (I also have the ios version), and the mods do not radically make Minecraft much better. Minecraft even in its vanilla form is a great game. So really silly argument here. 




> If your argument includes somethign resembling piracy I can ask you to get out right?


I don't understand what this means.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2013)

*Ubisoft will continue to invest in Wii U, believes they can thrive*



> ?We did not take a big risk with all those launch titles on Wii U. [Wii U game] development isn?t expensive ? some Wii U games are versions of games for other platforms, like Assassin?s Creed. And we continue to invest in that system. We have just as many titles coming on Wii U this year as we did after launch, because the system isn?t as resource-intensive to make games for it. We continue to believe that the Wii U will find its audience. We saw some good games [during Nintendo Direct this week]. We?re confident that the Wii U is a good place for us to do business, and we can make money there.?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 12, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> A game that would be just as possible with a controller if not better.


Just like Zelda and nearly every Wii game was.

There's no reason why a railshooter cannot be done on the Kinect. If anything, it is something they should have tried to do much earlier. They also have a very good developing team (they basically make the best railshooters ever) on it.



> Kinect has never been good


Other than Skyward Sword, what Wii Motion Plus games are good? Things can change.


> vs
> a game who has you precisely move a sword with an actual controller which kinect can't do and wasn't that well received anyway
> wii could do fast precise things before motion plus


No one knew how precised Zelda would be until they actually played it, so this is baseless. No one has said that Crimson Dragon doesn't play well yet to my knowledge.





St NightRazr said:


> Because its an arcade shooter that's been through development hell. Only game of the whole conference that interested me , but thats been diminished completely. The One is living on hollow faith. We know its going to screw alot of people. I think its going to flop.



It could, but it looked good in its trailer. I think a rail shooter is very do-able for Kinect. Railshooters have made comebacks on the Wii motion control, I could def see them working on the Kinect. 



Anyway, I've made my point, I am going to stray away from this subject unless something interesting catches my eye. No reason to flood the thread about Xbox One.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 12, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Did you watch the Reggie interview? the same reason why Reggie didn't confirmed CoD: Ghost...



Doy!

Well, at least it helps cheer me up after Tuesday's blow up.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2013)

*Reggie: ?I gave up? on understanding why the media reports ?what they do?*



> I was emailing back and forth with Mr. Iwata a couple of weeks ago and he asked me why one reporter in the U.S. was saying that Nintendo ?wouldn?t even be at E3? this year.
> 
> I told him I gave up a long time ago trying to figure out why people report what they do.


----------



## Bowser (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 12, 2013)

Red Steel 2  Violent. Rail shooters work on the Wii because precision. Shhoting is even better on the Wii U because of the gamepad/Wii mote combo


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> It could, but it looked good in its trailer. I think a rail shooter is very do-able for Kinect. Railshooters have made comebacks on the Wii motion control, I could def see them working on the Kinect.


Yes, because the kinect is a device that you can hold firmly knowing exactly what you are doing
Greatest comparison ever.



Violent By Design said:


> Other than Skyward Sword, what Wii Motion Plus games are good? Things can change.
> No one knew how precised Zelda would be until they actually played it, so this is baseless. No one has said that Crimson Dragon doesn't play well yet to my knowledge.



There were precise wii games before motion plus that worked, not baseless.
A kinect game doesn't work that well even with a ton of work on it by a good development team, not baseless.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 12, 2013)

This guy makes good points when it comes to fingers getting pointed at Iwata for stating such about "unannounced third party titles.



> > Please understand.
> 
> 
> *Shit is played out.*
> ...



@Malv. It's funny cause it's true.  First time i agree with Reggie.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> @Malv. It's funny cause it's true.  First time i agree with Reggie.



that is my thread too


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 12, 2013)

Your Xenobalde avy (love it btw) gave that away much. 

Also from the same thread:



> I am shocked by some of the reactions. How many times on gaf are journalists lambasted for either presenting a false story or something else shady, yet when reggie says it clearly its bad?





> > You know, I'm not happy with Nintendo right now either, but the attempt by some of you to change this quote (which is completely accurate) into a completely different issue is pretty telling. Nothing wrong with what he said here.
> 
> 
> It's beautiful, people are doing the exact same thing Reggie's complaining about without even realising it.



Couldn't agree more, the amount of force-fed BS going on with idiots (the same one's who jerk off to shitting on Nintendo) in that thread is ""-worthy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2013)

Did you guys read between the lines with the Ubisoft news? 

"Developping on wii U is cheap"


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 12, 2013)

^They actually said that?  Well compared to the PS4/XBone.....


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Did you guys read between the lines with the Ubisoft news?
> 
> "Developping on wii U is cheap"



Developers love the word "cheap".


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 12, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Did you guys read between the lines with the Ubisoft news?
> 
> "Developping on wii U is cheap"



Well that's nice but if they are cutting back support then it's a little bit more complicated.
As a stand alone machine it's probably cheap yes but just like with the gamecube to Xbox and PS2 most developers might see more returns directly  porting between the ONE and FOUR. 
And they simply just don't have enough resources to always be able to focus on a Wii U version.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 12, 2013)

Nintendo has a pretty good track record when it comes to doing what they say they are. People like knocking down Iwata as a bad CEO because he's more interested in investing in Nintendo for the long haul/term instead of short term appease the share holders. They feel good for a reason


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2013)

Pretty much.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 12, 2013)

I see you guys just glazed over my next gen post. Come on lets talk about THE GAMES


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]InQ68YqU6oc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 12, 2013)

Surprise guys, WWE2K14 confirmed for Wii U.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Surprise guys, WWE2K14 confirmed for Wii U.



no damn brainer... sells well on Nintendo console


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2013)

Did you do that to trick me? it is a April fool joke. lol


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 13, 2013)

What, wut? where?? 

EDIT: Nevermind, gotcha. 

What a shit joke.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2013)

Was anybody here able to get to a designated Best Buy yesterday? If so, what were your impressions about the games they had demos for?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 13, 2013)

Nah, designated setups were nowhere near Chi-town. Had to miss out.

I'm curious as well, though. How'd MK8 and Mario 3D World play?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Was anybody here able to get to a designated Best Buy yesterday? If so, what were your impressions about the games they had demos for?



Not me. 

There's a ton of Best Buys near me, but the closest one with the WiiU E3 demos was a 20+min drive. Pity, because it's right next to my old workplace (If I was still working over there, I could have just swung by on my lunch break) but I don't have that kind free time to trek down there just for a demo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]7Xssa0Q24-E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2013)

It says "coming soon" in the empty spaces near the other videos, with "dead" links that have no videos attached to them yet. Implying Nintendo might have more stuff to show us today. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 13, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> It says "coming soon" in the empty spaces near the other videos, with "dead" links that have no videos attached to them yet. Implying Nintendo might have more stuff to show us today.
> 
> Thoughts?



Realistic Scenario: More gameplay elements on the games they have already shown.

Optimistic Scenario : New Metroid and Starfox

Unlikely Scenario: New Console


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> It says "coming soon" in the empty spaces near the other videos, with "dead" links that have no videos attached to them yet. Implying Nintendo might have more stuff to show us today.
> 
> Thoughts?



They have to talk about X and show gameplay... maybe is that? Monolith Soft didn't have a direct for X neither. So weird..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2013)

I wonder when we'll be getting a Nintendo Direct to talk about the WiiU summer update, as well as GBA games on the VC and other stuff too.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2013)

*Nintendo says why Yarn Yoshi isn't at E3, why Good Feel is developing, plus difficulty*

The following info comes from an IGN interview with Takashi Tezuka.



> - title wasn't at E3 because more wasn't ready to be shown yet
> - The reason Good Feel was chosen as the dev
> 
> "I looked at [Epic Yarn] and thought it was really beautiful. It seemed like it would be a good fit for Yoshi as well. We found that the Wii U would be able to make it a much more expressive game. It looked like it would be a lot of fun."
> ...



For Death Kun


----------



## Yagura (Jun 13, 2013)

Holding out for that Zelda U direct. 


> - Tezuka wants to add in more challenge than what was found in Kirby's Epic Yarn


Oh so much yes. I really hope they incorporate some elements from Yoshi's Island into the game as well.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 13, 2013)

*Wii U Has The Most Exclusives At E3*



> A chart posted by Reddit user Whitexar shows that it is Nintendo with the most exclusives at this year’s E3 event on their latest home console, Wii U. The console has a total of thirteen exclusive titles that won’t be seen on any other platform. Interestingly, it’s the PlayStation Vita and the PC with the least exclusive content. You can see the full chart here.
> 
> Bayonetta 2
> Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze
> ...





Makes sense given how nearly everything on other consoles have gone multiplat up the wazzo these days.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2013)

Of course Nintendo had the most exclusives lol. 



Malvingt2 said:


> *Nintendo says why Yarn Yoshi isn't at E3, why Good Feel is developing, plus difficulty*
> 
> The following info comes from an IGN interview with Takashi Tezuka.
> 
> ...



I saw this article earlier, but thanks for posting it.  Kirby's Epic Yarn was an amazing game, I don't care what anyone says. Yarn Yoshi will be a day one buy. 

I've been trying to think of potential names for the game.  Kirby had the advantage of being able to use "yarn", which is another way to say "story", and it also relates directly into the art style and gameplay of the game. I'm wondering how they might be able to fit in a clever pun like that into the Yoshi game's title.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 13, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Wii U Has The Most Exclusives At E3*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought the fact that they were nintendo, made this apparent already.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 13, 2013)

Counting WW HD though is a bit cheap.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 13, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Wii U Has The Most Exclusives At E3*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which would have been worth something if they also had the "multiplat" Games.  Which is clearly not the case.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Wii U Has The Most Exclusives At E3*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



**Nintendo had the most Nintendo games this E3**

Wow, what a shocker.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 13, 2013)

Did S.E. comment if there were any plans to have KH3 on Wii U as well yet?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2013)

Nope, not yet. Nomura just made some obscure references about how hardware with DX11 capabilities wouldn't be out of the question for ports, which implied that there could possibly be PC ports of FFXV and KH3.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Wii U Has The Most Exclusives At E3*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm pretty sure Nintendo had little choice in the matter given the current state of their relationships with quite a few third party developers.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 13, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Nope, not yet. Nomura just made some obscure references about how hardware with DX11 capabilities wouldn't be out of the question for ports, which implied that there could possibly be PC ports of FFXV and KH3.



Odd, considering PS4 doesn't even support DirectX11....


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Odd, considering PS4 doesn't even support DirectX11....



They're tweaking it just for the PS4.

It's that special. 

Considering many people bought a PS3 in the hopes that Versus and KH3 would eventually show up, it would have caused the shitstorm of the century if either of them ended up being X1 exclusive. That, and no one gives a shit about the X1 in Asia. Japan specifically would be, like, half the sales of FFXV and KH3.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 13, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Wii U Has The Most Exclusives At E3*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It'd be very impressive if Nintendo had more multiplat form games


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]APWTJMyM4qg[/YOUTUBE]

this trailer man and the music....


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Jun 13, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]APWTJMyM4qg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> this trailer man and the music....



I can't stop watching!  It's so beautiful!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2013)

*Microsoft Advertising at Wii U Best Buy Events*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Microsoft Advertising at Wii U Best Buy Events*



The level of desperation by Microsoft grows each day. 



> At my best buy, the rep told us they only got one Station to set up. They expect low numbers that turned out to be completely wrong. There was up around 200 people in line at any time before 40 minutes till 8pm.
> 
> Rep told me they were completely unprepared for the event turnout numbers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2013)

I know, it is too much


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 13, 2013)

*No Tripping in Super Smash Bros 4!!!*



> In an interview with me this morning, Smash designer Masahiro Sakurai confirmed that it's not. *"To answer quite frankly, it will not return,"* he said through a translator.





#GameChanger


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 13, 2013)

Not sure what they were thinking adding tripping in the first place.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 13, 2013)

They were obviously tripping.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2013)

No tripping = best fighting game of the 8th gen. 

The way Sakurai said it, it almost sounded like he was annoyed with it too.  I bet he regrets having made the decision to put tripping in Brawl.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 13, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> They were obviously tripping.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 13, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> No tripping = best fighting game of the 8th gen.
> 
> The way Sakurai said it, it almost sounded like he was annoyed with it too.  I bet he regrets having made the decision to put tripping in Brawl.




Now we have to wait to see if you can actually combo again ~.~


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 13, 2013)

Nintendo does have quite a few multiplatform games besides whats coming out from Ubi, Warner Bros ect. I cant talk about them. The Crimson Dragon dev is releasing something on the Wii U. EA is really silly releasing FIFA 14 on everything but the Wii U ( Wii/3DS/PSP)


Did y'all read the Shigeru Miyamoto Q&A interview at Game Industry? Mad Respect.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 13, 2013)

^ Post it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Nintendo does have quite a few multiplatform games besides whats coming out from Ubi, Warner Bros ect. I cant talk about them. *The Crimson Dragon dev is releasing something on the Wii U.* EA is really silly releasing FIFA 14 on everything but the Wii U ( Wii/3DS/PSP)
> 
> 
> Did y'all read the Shigeru Miyamoto Q&A interview at Game Industry? Mad Respect.



I hope it's something with Dragons. Crimson Dragon looks fucking sick.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2013)

Why is NightRazr acting like he has some kind of inside source?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 13, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Nintendo does have quite a few multiplatform games besides whats coming out from Ubi, Warner Bros ect. I cant talk about them. The Crimson Dragon dev is releasing something on the Wii U. EA is really silly releasing FIFA 14 on everything but the Wii U ( Wii/3DS/PSP)



Source?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2013)

*RUMOR - X being localized alongside development*

We know for sure that X is going to release in Japan, but will it hit in the states and Europe? We all know how the 'Monado' situation went, which only ended the way it did after a year of struggles. Rumor has it that X might be different, with a NoE employee supposedly confirming that localization is being handled right alongside development. This would make a worldwide simultaneous release quite possible.



> I don't know that it's going to be released simultaneously, but I can say that an NOE employee slipped to me that localization is occurring alongside development.
> 
> This is not a guarantee of anything (it could be halted or pulled or sat on for literally any reason), but there you go.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2013)

Sounds good to me. The sooner the game is out, the better.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 13, 2013)

I've been gone for a reason you know. I got invited to playtest for a focus group recently.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2013)

So you can't tell us anything? Not even which devs the multiplatform games are coming from?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> So you can't tell us anything? Not even which devs the multiplatform games are coming from?



Death kun... Nintendo Ninjas.. you can't escape from them


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2013)

I will beat the Nintendo Ninjas...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 13, 2013)

Nintendo Ninja's even hawk Swapnotes.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I will beat the Nintendo Ninjas...


 even Kayima is afraid of them



St NightRazr said:


> Nintendo Ninja's even hawk Swapnotes.


 wut?  really?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 13, 2013)

Mostly becaus they're on my friend list


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 13, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Mostly becaus they're on my friend list


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 13, 2013)

I hear the lovely lass they have modelling Bayo at E3 is one of them :> . Nintendo's Ninja's are all kunoichi. Thats where many of the females are.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 13, 2013)

> Zelda: Wind Waker HD can’t use any dungeons that were missing in the original version. That’s because they were used in future Zeldas – likely Twilight Princess and/or Skyward Sword.
> 
> Aonuma talked about Wind Waker’s cut dungeons and the decision to avoid adding new ones in the HD re-release in an interview with Eurogamer:
> 
> ...



Well there goes my interest in picking up the HD remake.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 13, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *RUMOR - X being localized alongside development*



Makes sense after the good reception Xenoblade received.



Taleran said:


> Well there goes my interest in picking up the HD remake.



It's as I expected.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 13, 2013)

Well if he makes it flow really well then that's good.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2013)

*Hideki Kamiya Interested in Star Fox, Murasame Jō Franchises*

The Wonderful 101 director would like to develop for two dormant Nintendo franchises.



> During E3, NWR spoke with Platinum Games' Hideki Kamiya, who is currently directing The Wonderful 101 and supervising development on Bayonetta 2.
> 
> However, although he is concentrating on these two upcoming Wii U games, he said that he would love to work on the Star Fox series or revive the Japan-only NES adventure title Nazo no Murasame Jō, if the opportunity ever arose.
> 
> ...





神谷英樹 Hideki Kamiya ‏@PG_kamiya 
 RT @Nintendo_NWR kamiya is interested in doing Star Fox & Murasame Jō, but Nintendo will have to make the 1st move


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 13, 2013)

I don't know about you but platinum games could do a starfox game.(space harrier and all that and good ground combat)
They would just need some direction from Nintendo


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 13, 2013)

Of course they could^


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 13, 2013)

People want to do shit? Fucking let them I say.  I've realized that this is one of nintendo's strength's.  They have so many bloody franchises(not games) that many developers can play around with. Not only does this strengthen their relationship with Nintendo it also makes them better designers for it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 13, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Hideki Kamiya Interested in Star Fox, Murasame Jō Franchises*
> 
> The Wonderful 101 director would like to develop for two dormant Nintendo franchises.
> 
> ...



Star Fox by Kamiya.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 14, 2013)

*Nintendo annual General Shareholders Meeting - dated/time*





I predict a price drop incoming, provided when the shareholders try and chew off Iwata and such.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 14, 2013)

I expect them to shove more in bundles


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 14, 2013)

Has it been reported from Monolith Soft if X is more focused on multiplayer, or will still have another huge single player RPG storyline like Xenoblade?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2013)

Too bad about Windwaker HD. I'm still getting it day one, though. The changes they've made warrant it, and it's also my favorite Zelda game.

They've revamped the Triforce Hunt, made sailing faster, added more Pictograph slots, etc. Good enough for me.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 14, 2013)

X is single player with drop in/out team functions. Im speculating that its multiplayers is quite similar to whats in Tales so their is local and Wifi. So its a fusion of Tales with Monster Hunter. It also doesnt seem to have loading screens


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Too bad about Windwaker HD. I'm still getting it day one, though. The changes they've made warrant it, and it's also my favorite Zelda game.
> 
> They've revamped the Triforce Hunt, made sailing faster, *added more Pictograph slots*, etc. Good enough for me.



*WIND WAKER IS FINALLY FIXED. WHOOHOO.*

Okay, I kid. The faster sailing is cool and the Triforce Hunt was probably the most boring section of any 3D Zelda so it's cool they addressed that. I told you you were setting for disappointment when you asked for shitload of new content for this remaster, dude.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *WIND WAKER IS FINALLY FIXED. WHOOHOO.*
> 
> Okay, I kid. The faster sailing is cool and the Triforce Hunt was probably the most boring section of any 3D Zelda so it's cool they addressed that. I told you you were setting for disappointment when you asked for shitload of new content for this remaster, dude.



I hoped for the best but expected the worst, so the news didn't really effect my decision to buy the game all that much.  I'm just happy they actually addressed some of the more irksome things about the game. They've basically fixed the game's two biggest flaws, so I'm ready to dive back into Windwaker.

Also, more Pictograph slots is important, it was annoying only being able to take a few pictures and then having to go back to get the figurines of them.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 14, 2013)

Too bad you couldn't control the cyclone power to drop you exactly where you wanted to go. That would be a nice convenience too.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh, those adorable japs.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 14, 2013)

*Nintendo: PS4/Xbox One prices make Wii U a great value; no price drop*



> *GamesBeat: Have you thought about changing the price?*
> 
> Moffit: No. We have no plans to change the price of Wii U. The Wii U is a great value. With great content coming, that will drive the hardware installed base. We?ve gone from being the highest-priced console on the market to now being a great value with the announcements from our competitors. The perception of our price has changed, but what?s also changed is that people now see what great content is coming. They?ll see the value in those games. They?ll be able to enjoy a Wii U in their household for a lot less than a competing console.
> 
> ...


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 14, 2013)

Reality might speak differently.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 14, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Reality might speak differently.



It is PR bullshit, they said the same thing before the 3DS cut...


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2013)

All of the consoles are $100 apart. I don't see why the WiiU should get a price drop. It's a $300 console. The only reason people keep citing the $350 model is because it's obviously the better deal, because it comes with a game, a bunch of accessories and a little more memory (even though you're going to need to buy some extra memory regardless of which model you get).

A 32 GB white model is also supposed to be on the horizon, which will most likely replace the 8 GB white model. That makes it on par with the deluxe model except for the different color and a bunch of extra stuff.

Then again, I'm not against a price drop. A price drop would most likely convince more people to buy it. But all of these people claiming that the WiiU is overpriced are full of it.

It's just a matter of consumers being cheap and always wanting things to be cheaper than they already are. Most people are happy with the PS4 only being $400, but you'll still find people whining that it isn't $300.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2013)

So I started scouting for WiiUs to buy next year and I just realized that the basic console has 8 gigs of memory space.

Wow.

That's fucking nothing. Even less than the first generation 360.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 14, 2013)

Deathbringerpt Basic is going to be out of the market soon.. I got that one because I have a 500gb HDD.. So I didn't mind getting such..

Nintendo probably is going to replace Basic with White Deluxe..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So I started scouting for WiiUs to buy next year and I just realized that the basic console has 8 gigs of memory space.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> That's fucking nothing. Even less than the first generation 360.



It's part of Nintendo's whole "You can buy as much or as little memory as you want" thing they have going on. Their whole schtick is that you can use any hard drive or flash drive, unlike the PS3 and 360 which could only use hard drives made by Sony and Microsoft, respectively. 

The 8 GB is basically enough for the OS, with around 3 GB left over.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 14, 2013)

I want to get another WiiU for my sisters.. They watched E3 "gamers because of me" and they are bother me, they want one.. They are huge fan of MK series and They are playing Xenoblade right now.. "they took my copy"


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 14, 2013)

Meh, still expecting a price cut soon. 

So we have the consoles going for $300, $400, $500 respectively.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2013)

Give them a 32 GB white one when it comes out.  The 32 GB white ones will also have the digital deluxe promotion like the $350 32 GB black one does.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 14, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I want to get another WiiU for my sisters.. They watched E3 "gamers because of me" and they are bother me, they want one.. They are huge fan of MK series and They are playing Xenoblade right now.. "they took my copy"



You'll live.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Give them a 32 GB white one when it comes out.  The 32 GB white ones will also have the digital deluxe promotion like the $350 32 GB black one does.


 Yeah I am thinking about the same thing... I wonder what game tho.. Maybe the new Mario when it comes out? They already said, ZombiU... another game from me. lol



ShadowReij said:


> You'll live.



yeah....lol


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> It's part of Nintendo's whole "You can buy as much or as little memory as you want" thing they have going on. Their whole schtick is that you can use any hard drive or flash drive, unlike the PS3 and 360 which could only use hard drives made by Sony and Microsoft, respectively.
> 
> The 8 GB is basically enough for the OS, with around 3 GB left over.



Heh, I always used other hard drives for my 360 but the problem is that they effectively became "Xbox only" hard drives.

What's this "White Deluxe" shit? How's the pricing and the specs? I'm going to buy online from the UK, meaning I'm gonna pay less but still, I don't want to surpass the 300 euro mark. I can do that with a basic WiiU but fuck me, 8 gigs.

Gonna have to use my terabyte external drive, I guess.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2013)

Super Mario 3D World would be a good game to play with them, since it has 4 player multiplayer.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 14, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Heh, I always used other hard drives for my 360 but the problem is that they effectively became "Xbox only" hard drives.
> 
> What's this "White Deluxe" shit? How's the pricing and the specs? I'm going to buy online from the UK, meaning I'm gonna pay less but still, I don't want to surpass the 300 euro mark. I can do that with a basic WiiU but fuck me, 8 gigs.
> 
> G*onna have to use my terabyte external drive, I guess*.



Do you use it for something else or that is an extra one?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Heh, I always used other hard drives for my 360 but the problem is that they effectively became "Xbox only" hard drives.
> 
> What's this "White Deluxe" shit? How's the pricing and the specs? I'm going to buy online from the UK, meaning I'm gonna pay less but still, I don't want to surpass the 300 euro mark. I can do that with a basic WiiU but fuck me, 8 gigs.
> 
> Gonna have to use my terabyte external drive, I guess.



The white deluxe... well, basically, the 8 GB white WiiU is in the process of getting recalled. A few weeks ago, Japan released some ads for a 32 GB white WiiU, among ads for a bunch of other accessories. The 32 GB white WiiU is basically the same as the 32 GB black one, including the deluxe digital promotion which gives you 10% back on all digital purchases. The difference is that the white one is still $300 (unlike the black one at $350), and it doesn't come with Nintendo Land or all of the (mostly useless) accessories that the black one does. So if you don't give a shit about Nintendo Land or the color, the white one will be the infinitely better choice. 

I would expect to see it in stores by the holidays.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2013)

I use it to store all my shit, basically.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2013)

The problem with that is that you have to format a hard drive to use it with the WiiU, and you can't use it on anything else but the WiiU unless you format it again... and in the process lose everything from the WiiU that was stored on it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 14, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I use it to store all my shit, basically.



You should get one, just for the WiiU imo.. they are cheap ones around the internet.. and before you buy one , check Nintendo.com for the full list of HDD which work with the WiiU... I got mine for $39.99 in a rush sell..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> The problem with that is that you have to format a hard drive to use it with the WiiU, and you can't use it on anything else but the WiiU unless you format it again... and in the process lose everything from the WiiU that was stored on it.





Malvingt2 said:


> You should get one, just for the WiiU imo.. they are cheap ones around the internet.. and before you buy one , check Nintendo.com for the full list of HDD which work with the WiiU... I got mine for $39.99 in a rush sell..



So it's basically like when I used my flash drive for my 360. Lovely. 

Whatever, I'm buying this in 2014 when Bayo2 and Smash are available so I'll just check my options then.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 14, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So it's basically like when I used my flash drive for my 360. Lovely.
> 
> Whatever, I'm buying this in 2014 when Bayo2 and Smash are available so I'll just check my options then.



Smart move too..


Right now MH3U is taking my time gaming wise. Over 330 hours... I have yet to get bored.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 14, 2013)

You guys have an opinion about this?


----------



## Bowser (Jun 14, 2013)

Iwata's bananas returns?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> You guys have an opinion about this?



A lot of people seem to be wanting sports games, so Nintendo should revitalize their own sports franchises as well as make some new ones.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2013)

Nintendo sport games are the fews sport games I have fun with.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 14, 2013)

Just a thought. What are the possibilities of 3D World becoming going through the route of WW acceptance? I.E. becoming fondly remembered years later after initially getting hit with backlash upon it's first ever reveal.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> It's part of Nintendo's whole "You can buy as much or as little memory as you want" thing they have going on. Their whole schtick is that you can use any hard drive or flash drive, unlike the PS3 and 360 which could only use hard drives made by Sony and Microsoft, respectively.
> 
> The 8 GB is basically enough for the OS, with around 3 GB left over.



um, you can use any companies hard drive for ps3....


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh yeah, i finally got a chance to play both NSMBU and SASRT on a Wii U demo station in Gamestop.

It was very fun! I really enjoyed playing both of them on the Gamepad, despite the resolution difference. I can't wait to sport Sonic Lost World with it once i (hopefully) get the console a the end of the year.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2013)

Need another trauma center game
[YOUTUBE]TNiVda4RUTg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Oh yeah, i finally got a chance to play both NSMBU and SASRT on a Wii U demo station in Gamestop.
> 
> It was very fun! I really enjoyed playing both of them on the Gamepad, despite the resolution difference. I can't wait to sport Sonic Lost World with it once i (hopefully) get the console a the end of the year.



Wow, I always assumed you had a WiiU console. 

That reminds me I need to finish World Tour mode in SASRT. Only managed 92 stars so far. I hate the ring races 

I do love the 2-5 player modes. 4 player split screen and 1 player on the wiiu game pad makes this game worth getting for the wiiu over my ps3 

I do find myself playing Super Mario World on the VC more than NSMBU these days xD


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 14, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Wow, I always assumed you had a WiiU console.



Oh, pardon me for the confusion then.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 14, 2013)

I just don't get it. What's the business decision to support current gen, Next consoles that don't even come out yet and yet skipping the Wii U.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 14, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> I just don't get it. What's the business decision to support current gen, Next consoles that don't even come out yet and yet skipping the Wii U.



Most devs/pubs seem to have decided that the audience for their games simply isn't there on the console, and so there's no reason to waste funds and resources on porting the software.

What's even more unfortunate is that the notion could very well be true.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Most devs/pubs seem to have decided that the audience for their games simply isn't there on the console, and so there's no reason to waste funds and resources on porting the software.
> 
> What's even more unfortunate is that the notion could very well be true.



It's a self fulfilling  slippery slope prophecy.
You can't have an audience for a console if you aren't on it.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Jun 14, 2013)

*Electronic Arts will resume full support for Wii U when it "becomes a viable platform" on which to sell games, says EA Labels president Frank Gibeau.*



> In a rare and shocking move, EA confirmed last month that there will be no FIFA 14 on Wii U following "disappointing" sales of FIFA 13 on the console. Likewise, other EA sports titles, including Madden NFL 25 will also skip the Nintendo machine.
> 
> And while the firm's CFO Blake Jorgensen pledged that the firm does have games in development for Wii U -despite prior reports - he admitted that it's "not anywhere near as many as we are for PS or Xbox".
> 
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2013)

Orochimaru800 said:


> *Electronic Arts will resume full support for Wii U when it "becomes a viable platform" on which to sell games, says EA Labels president Frank Gibeau.*



I love this bullshit double talk.
It won't become viable until you invest.
That is how it has always worked and that is why it is always risky.
Someone will have to take a major step in supporting it to open the way apparently.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 14, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Most devs/pubs seem to have decided that the audience for their games simply isn't there on the console, and so there's no reason to waste funds and resources on porting the software.
> 
> What's even more unfortunate is that the notion could very well be true.



Reminds of this argument with our game developers group. 

Woman: Do you have girls in your group? 
Us: We don't at the moment? 
Woman: Oh....well tell me when you do. 
Us thinking: *_But aren't you a girl? How do you think it starts? _*

Basically a self-fulfilling prophecy until somebody takes the first step. 


Orochimaru800 said:


> *Electronic Arts will resume full support for Wii U when it "becomes a viable platform" on which to sell games, says EA Labels president Frank Gibeau.*



Keep burning those bridges EA.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 14, 2013)

Would be great if it was Namco Bandai. Ubisoft already said Wii U wasnt very resource intensive to port to


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 14, 2013)

They owe us a Tales game goddamn it. Releasing ToG on the Wii and refusing to bring it over.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey shadow Reij do me a favor, go make a petition at change.org for ToSHD and bring it to Nintendo Enthusiast


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 14, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Hey shadow Reij do me a favor, go make a petition at change.org for ToSHD and bring it to Nintendo Enthusiast



Kind of busy.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 14, 2013)

Do it now or you're gonna get xboned


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 15, 2013)

You can try.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh?Looking for some phucking?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Oh?Looking for some phucking?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 15, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Oh?Looking for some phucking?



Psh, Shion wanna be.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 15, 2013)

Shion says hi, he wants the scrub.  
Now


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 15, 2013)

He can try getting it himself. 

We need a villager smily.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 15, 2013)

That one looks close enough. Go ask Naruto about it


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 15, 2013)

Can anyone here list advantages of Wii U over Xbone?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Can anyone here list advantages of Wii U over Xbone?



We can list the advantages that a wii U has over a brick would that be good enough?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 15, 2013)

Can multitask without Kinect,no subscription service required,Free rewards service, no cloud try to get in your pants,no DRM,no abrasive advances on you in the heat of the night,doesnt spy on you,gamepad,Kamiya,Nintendo Power.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 15, 2013)

Damn it, I had a feeling the E3 event would be close by and it was sonuva bitch. 

Here's your list.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2013)

^

*Still no third party support* would be more accurate.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 15, 2013)

Sometimes I wonder exactly what people think the Wii U's 3rd party support is like. Did the Gamecube its not N64 levels but it isnt as high on the Gamecube (it sold well in its first year)
Sure we dont always get big multiplatform titles but it the weirdness started with the Wii. How much that carries over remains to be seen.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 15, 2013)

Anyway I'll be going to Best Buy soon starts at 1pm guys


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Damn it, I had a feeling the E3 event would be close by and it was sonuva bitch.
> 
> Here's your list.



Wii U is only $50 less than the PS4. So it isn't cheap.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 15, 2013)

Uh... Its 100$ cheaper


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 15, 2013)

$200 cheaper than Xbone, techically. 

Also:



Holy s***. One of the most retarded dipshits i had to argue with on this topic before closing it. Fucking idiots these days who can't get over the Sega partnership with Nintendo.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 15, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Wii U is only $50 less than the PS4. So it isn't cheap.



Whu-- Bu--- It--- you can't jus--

By that token, the PS4 is outrageously priced!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 15, 2013)

Does anyone here know if games might cost $70 on PS4?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 15, 2013)

I think it was confirmed by a rep a little while back that the price would remain at $60.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Does anyone here know if games might cost $70 on PS4?



I'm pretty sure the next gen games are going to stay around the same price as today's games $60.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 15, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Wii U is only $50 less than the PS4. So it isn't cheap.



Depends on the model, then it's $100 less.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 15, 2013)

The Wii U is in need of a price drop but Nintendo likely won't go for it until Christmas. People will be more inclined to buy a Wii U with Watch Dogs, Assassin's Creed IV, Skylanders Swap Force, Just Dance 2014, Rayman Legends, Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze, Wind Waker HD and The Wonderful 101 (all of which come out between late August and late November) if the console gets at least a $50 drop in price around that time.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2013)

Velocity said:


> The Wii U is in need of a price drop but Nintendo likely won't go for it until Christmas. People will be more inclined to buy a Wii U with Watch Dogs, Assassin's Creed IV, Skylanders Swap Force, Just Dance 2014, Rayman Legends, Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze, Wind Waker HD and The Wonderful 101 (all of which come out between late August and late November) if the console gets at least a $50 drop in price around that time.



Add Mario Kart 8 to that list. It should bring in some reluctant console buyers especially since the console should have well received a price discount by the time that game is released.


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 15, 2013)

What I'm trying to figure out is why the Xbox One seems to be getting more third party support than the Wii U (minus the indie developers of course). I guess to big third party developers, this is like an orgasm for them.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 15, 2013)

Velocity said:


> The Wii U is in need of a price drop but Nintendo likely won't go for it until Christmas. People will be more inclined to buy a Wii U with Watch Dogs, Assassin's Creed IV, Skylanders Swap Force, Just Dance 2014, Rayman Legends, Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze, Wind Waker HD and The Wonderful 101 (all of which come out between late August and late November) if the console gets at least a $50 drop in price around that time.


Seems likely, with a price drop and a bundle. Either it's not going to stay $350/$300 by the end of this year we know that.


Ultimania said:


> What I'm trying to figure out is why the Xbox One seems to be getting more third party support than the Wii U (minus the indie developers of course). I guess to big third party developers, this is like an orgasm for them.



I'm curious as to that reason as well. Part of me believes it's because of the used game policy Microsoft has in comparison with Nintendo that has been in opposition to such things as online pass and the like.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 15, 2013)

It's just confusing considering the console isn't even coming out in Japan until the next year or two, and their big eastern third party titles would flop in the same area since the Xbox brand was never popular in Japan. 

Also i noticed in my nearest local best buy that there were zero basic Wii U packs  around most selections. Only the deluxe, i just can't see how the decision to take them out would not result in an immediate price cut lol....


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 15, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> What I'm trying to figure out is why the Xbox One seems to be getting more third party support than the Wii U (minus the indie developers of course). I guess to big third party developers, this is like an orgasm for them.



Two big reasons

1) XboxOne has superior hardware to the Wii-U. Can expect a similar repeat of what happened with the Wii in that a lot of developers don't necessarily vision their games running properly on the Wii-U. It isn't that bad now (but very noticeable) because it is technically the only next gen console out, but the Wii-U will likely fall off in terms of the "multiplat" games.

2) The used game thing is something that third parties complain about. If anything the whole DRM nonsense is probably a PR move for Microsoft to snag the major third party developers.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 15, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> 1) XboxOne has superior hardware to the Wii-U.* Can expect a similar repeat of what happened with the Wii in that a lot of developers don't necessarily vision their games running properly on the Wii-U.* It isn't that bad now (but very noticeable) because it is technically the only next gen console out, but the Wii-U will likely fall off in terms of the "multiplat" games.



You forgot the fact that it's architecture was outdated and how the Wii lacked programmable shaders that became a standard for HD development. There's also a matter of fact that Next Gen Engines like UE4 & Luminous have become so scalable that they can work from phones to Next Gen hardware, the Wii U is an HD console that can at least handle scaled Next Gen Engines that can work on current gen tech despite it's limitations in which it can obviously not handle the full versions. That question is wether a third party publisher will bother.



> 2) *The used game thing is something that third parties complain about.* If anything the whole DRM nonsense is probably a PR move for Microsoft to snag the major third party developers.



Complaints? There was leaked info from in insider about MS being the only one imposing it, with big third parties (beside probably EA) who weren't even involved with planning it. There's a reason why Sony could get away with pulling a middle finger on MS's shitty DRM strategy while getting the superior versions of multiplatform third party support.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 15, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> You forgot the fact that it's architecture was outdated and how the Wii lacked programmable shaders that became a standard for HD development.


I didn't "forget" any of that. It isn't a contest between which Nintendo console can be most behind.  



> That question is wether a third party publisher will bother.


And they most likely wont. Of course if they wanted too they could port any of their games to the Wii-U ":|.





> Complaints? There was leaked info from in insider about MS being the only one imposing it, with big third parties (beside probably EA) who weren't even involved with planning it.


 Oh, a leaked insider, it must be true.  

It's fairly obvious that third parties would not mind the used sale thing if the system were to actually sell. It's not like third party developers benefit from market price.



> There's a reason why Sony could get away with pulling a middle finger on MS's shitty DRM strategy while getting the superior versions of multiplatform third party support.



I don't see what Sony has to do with this at all, and people were unsure that the DRM thing wasn't even going to come to Playstation despite Sony never saying it would until E3. Obviously a third party is not going to alienate itself from both Sony and Nintendo either. Sony has other things going for it regardless.

As for superior versions of multiplatform games, doesn't that remain to be seen?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2013)

Get your shit together, American Nintendo fans. You look like total shit.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> You forgot the fact that it's architecture was outdated and how the Wii lacked programmable shaders that became a standard for HD development. There's also a matter of fact that Next Gen Engines like UE4 & Luminous have become so scalable that they can work from phones to Next Gen hardware, the Wii U is an HD console that can at least handle scaled Next Gen Engines that can work on current gen tech despite it's limitations in which it can obviously not handle the full versions. That question is wether a third party publisher will bother.
> .



Even if it's scable there's a still a cost to develop on it.  Because you can't just directly port to it time and resources are gonna have to be spent to do that and the fact is MANY third party publishers don't think that it's worth it. 

But it really has MOST to do with that the console is significantly under-powered because there's no fucking way in hell Square Enix can think that their games perform better on Microsoft consoles than Nintendo ones.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Even if it's scable there's a still a cost to develop on it.  Because you can't just directly port to it time and resources are gonna have to be spent to do that and the fact is MANY third party publishers don't think that it's worth it.
> 
> But it really has MOST to do with that the console is significantly underpowered because *there's no fucking way in hell Square Enix can think that their games perform better on Microsoft consoles than Nintendo ones.*



That's right Nintendo> Microsoft


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That's right Nintendo> Microsoft



That's right.  Nintendo has clearly taken for granted how important power and specs are that even Xbox one with all the shit can still see support from the console.

This is what's gonna have to happen. the Wii U is going to have a sell a decent amount for developers to believe that the time and resources spent to develop the game will yield some significant returns.

Nobody is going to support a console that nobody buys and nobody will buy a console and no one supports (LOL)  This is the reputation Nintendo had cemented themselves with after the N64 so now they are going to have to come back strong so far I'm linking it people might be mad that there's no metroid but metroid already got it's standing among the crowd and it's time for their other series to see some light.  Nintendo has to bring out all their games because the few they depended on has started to lose significance.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2013)

It's people taking for granted how unimportant specs are.


----------



## Doom85 (Jun 15, 2013)

Just got back from Best Buy, Mario World and Kart for Wii U were pretty solid.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's people taking for granted how unimportant specs are.



You can't deny that specs don't  play an important part in game design.  The power of the PS4 is not something that can only show shiny faces or the amount of powers on your ass but it has the power to create a very immerse gaming experience.

What the Wii U is trying to do is sell that concept from a controller which is truly not making a good case for itself from games  pikmin and the like.

Using the U Tablet does not stand out from any other scheme in their games it's just something "nice" but it's not a :"WOW" nothing on the level of games like The world ends with you. Using the Wiimote or Pro controller does not take away from the experience because that was always where Nintendo placed their innovations in the games themselves. But they sacrificed the power of the PS4 to try and sell a concept that barely does anything for the experiences they create and when people see this they won't be sold.


Don't believe me?  The motion controls in Skyward sword for example did not help make up for what the game lacked in the eyes of many.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> You can't deny that specs don't  play an important part in game design.  The power of the PS4 is not something that can only show shiny faces or the amount of powers on your ass but it has the power to create a very immerse gaming experience.


Most games don't need it unless you are trying to do something like FF 15 and even 13 looked good enough albeit horrible in design (see you CAN have bad design with a game that looks good).
Most games won't even use the power for anything besides shinier faces.
The difference in brawl and wii U smash for example are minimal.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2013)

Nothing to say on my other points? I spent time writing that your know


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Nothing to say on my other points? I spent time writing that your know



Took me about a minute and a half


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 15, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I didn't "forget" any of that. It isn't a contest between which Nintendo console can be most behind.



You never mentioned that fact since you compared the situation with porting Next Gen multiplats < Wii U to what it was like for the Wii. When i simply reminded you of how it isn't completely 100% similar. Engines, unlike the beginning of the 6th gen, have become more scalable from Next Gen, to Current gen hardware, and to phones. Luminous for example is S.E.'s Next Gen Engine that is built to be highly scaled to work from a PS4 to a Wii/phone, if S.E. wants to port their big Next Gen title to lesser hardware then they CAN if they see the benefit (and no, i'm not going to claim that it is 100% possible for Wii U to get S.E.'s titles just because i mentioned the possibility). 



> And they most likely wont. Of course if they wanted too they could port any of their games to the Wii-U ":|.



Did i ever mentioned they would? It's up to themselves unless they really want to take advantage of the PS4/Xbone alone which would single out Wii U.




> *Oh, a leaked insider, it must be true.*
> 
> It's fairly obvious that third parties would not mind the used sale thing if the system were to actually sell. It's not like third party developers benefit from market price.



CBOAT would like to have a word with you on that.





> *I don't see what Sony has to do with this at all*, and people were unsure that the DRM thing wasn't even going to come to Playstation despite Sony never saying it would until E3. Obviously a third party is not going to alienate itself from both Sony and Nintendo either. Sony has other things going for it regardless.



.........

You said that third parties were complaining about Used Games, as if that's some indicator of why Nintendo isn't getting third party support. If Sony could get away with not forcing restrictions upon used games for the PS4 while getting major third party support unlike Xb1 (despite getting multiplats as well), then why shouldn't Nintendo for Wii U?



> As for superior versions of multiplatform games, doesn't that remain to be seen?



>The GPU (PS4) that is 33% more powerful than the Xb1's GPU
>GDDR5 with fast RAM vs slower DDR3 that needs to really on EDRAM to compensate for slow Ram

You tell me.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 15, 2013)

> Even if it's scable there's a still a cost to develop on it. Because you can't just directly port to it time and resources are gonna have to be spent to do that and the fact is MANY third party publishers don't think that it's worth it.
> 
> But it really has MOST to do with that the console is significantly under-powered because there's no fucking way in hell Square Enix can think that their games perform better on Microsoft consoles than Nintendo ones.



At the moment, correct.

Unless S.E. wants to utilize a full version of their Engine sure. Where did that come from? Is there's no way they think that then why are FFXV & KH3 getting ported to XB1 besides sporting DX11 equivalent sets?


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> At the moment, correct.
> 
> Unless S.E. wants to utilize a full version of their Engine sure. Where did that come from? Is there's no way they think that then why are FFXV & KH3 getting ported to XB1 besides sporting DX11 equivalent sets?



Because as bad as the sales are it's still cheaper to port between the two consoles than to support one.  This isn't the PS2 and costs have gone up too much.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 15, 2013)

LOL its funny how all of you are so wrong when it comes to the specs power discussion here. We've been over this.the Wii U is the PS2 of this gen in terms of power ( hell its not even as underpowered as the PS2 in comparison. Especially when they are all using AMD processors

Stop reading  Time, oh by the way I have a WiiU now. U jelly Asa? 

You guys are polluting any common sense you have with plain ignorance. Im not having any of it. 

Now hush so I can go back to coding


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 16, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Stop reading  Time, oh by the way I have a WiiU now. U jelly Asa?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 16, 2013)

Good guy Nintendo ;D Asa


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Can anyone here list advantages of Wii U over Xbone?



None besides what any reasonable person expects out of a console. Some degree of ownership.

And really, Nintendo sells consoles because people want to play their games.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 16, 2013)

Naruto said:


> *None*



Not a validated answer. *Nope, nuh-uh.*


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2013)

So, I'm gonna need to plan my buying schedule. 

Just from Nintendo, there's... Pikmin 3 and Mario & Luigi: Dream Team in August, not sure about September, Windwaker HD and Pokemon X&Y in October, Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze in November, and Super Mario 3D World in December.

My memory is hazy at the moment, anyone know what other Nintendo-made WiiU and 3DS games are coming out between July and December?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 16, 2013)

FOOL! GET PROJECT X ZONE


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2013)

It's not high on my priority list.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 16, 2013)

What the fuck is wrong with you?!Monolith Soft demands you get it! Bloody glorious. ( I've played it quite a bit, very good at it now.)

We also have Etrian Odyssesy on the way.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2013)

I know Etrian Odyssey is on the way.  I'm trying to think of Nintendo-made games right now lol. I'll think about third parties later.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2013)

A non-shitty Metroid Hunters on the WiiU would definitely be interesting.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 16, 2013)

The funniest part of this if Nintendo made a metroid you'd hear people bitching about why couldn't they make something else other than metriod.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2013)

Well, Retro COULD be reviving other Nintendo franchises instead of sequelizing the successful ones. But I'd rather have a Metroid sequel over more Donkey Kong.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 16, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, Retro COULD be reviving other Nintendo franchises instead of sequelizing the successful ones. But I'd rather have a Metroid sequel over more Donkey Kong.



Except that this is not a case where it's either one or the other but simply them choosing to do this one first. Metroid will come but it's a strong franchise at this point.  But as a consumer  I definitely can understand you just want what you want to play.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2013)

Naruto said:


> None besides what any reasonable person expects out of a console. Some degree of ownership.
> 
> And really, Nintendo sells consoles because people want to play their games.



It's sad day when what used to be expected all of a sudden become features.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 16, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, Retro COULD be reviving other Nintendo franchises instead of sequelizing the successful ones. But I'd rather have a Metroid sequel over more Donkey Kong.



Sure that's what you'd want, but Nintendo wants money. Fact of the matter is that Metroid series really does poorly in sale, why should they keep making a game that wont make them money? DKCR alone sold more than the 3 Metroid Prime games combined.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2013)

Looks like the only reason why Nintendo didn't show Zelda U is because it would suck most of the Nintendo hype, especially Wind Waker HD.

They may show it this year, sweet.



Dokiz1 said:


> Sure that's what you'd want, but Nintendo wants money. Fact of the matter is that Metroid series really does poorly in sale, why should they keep making a game that wont make them money? DKCR alone sold more than the 3 Metroid Prime games combined.



Funny how when any other company in the Video game industry thinks with money at the forefront, they're greedy suits who don't care about anything else but when Nintendo does it, it's a-okay!

This is why Mario is stuck in a bland production line of copy paste games that pander to nostalgia, reaching even console 3D Mario. The one game that people expect will push the console's capabilities. Instead we get a sequel to a handheld game because it sold more than Galaxy.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2013)

Dokiz1 said:


> Sure that's what you'd want, but Nintendo wants money. Fact of the matter is that Metroid series really does poorly in sale, why should they keep making a game that wont make them money? DKCR alone sold more than the 3 Metroid Prime games combined.



Really? I just know DKR sold well and moved units.

Either way the system sellers need to be mobilized. Which is what they're doing now. And we know metroid will be returning. The franchises that are seemingly benched right now are Star Fox and F-Zero.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 16, 2013)

Nintendo could have won E3 if they had at least showed Zelda Wii U as a teaser of sort.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 16, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This is why Mario is stuck in a bland production line of copy paste games that pander to nostalgia which even reached console 3D Mario. The one game that people expect will push the console's capabilities. Instead we get a sequel to a handheld game because it sold more than Galaxy.



Super Mario Galaxy 2 sold about 7 million copies.  Galaxy was very successful so that can't be the logic behind it.  

I'd say that this new Mario is taking a similar approach to the Windwaker HD.  

Because this new Mario has a similar style to the 3DS one,  i would assume it was much faster re-invent the world and make a decent game to tide people over until the real version to push Wii U capabilities came out.

I guess Miyamoto wanted to finish Pikmin before doing that though. this HD development is really a problem they have mentioned this multiple times.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 16, 2013)

They would have won E3 if the X trailer wasnt a teaser and we got a teaser for SMTxFE


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Super Mario Galaxy 2 sold about 7 million copies.  Galaxy was very successful so that can't be the logic behind it.



And New Super Mario Brothers & New Super Mario Brothers Wii sold more than 20 million each. And Super Mario 3D Land sold more than 8 million. After Galaxy 2 sold around 6 and a half million, almost 4 million less than the original, which one is the fastest, easiest way of making money off of Mario?

Copy paste level design in much more simplistic, less ambitious projects or trying to go full out with creativity and scope without reassurance that it won't shit avalanches of money?

This is purely money driven, make sure of that. After not 1, not 2 but 3 Mario games on the WiiU that only spew shit that we've seen and played before, (Because that's exactly what New Super Luigi is, the same fucking shit on a different color), Mario is truly creatively dead for the time being.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Nintendo could have won E3 if they had at least showed Zelda Wii U as a teaser of sort.





St NightRazr said:


> They would have won E3 if the X trailer wasnt a teaser and we got a teaser for SMTxFE


You mean playable demos. 


Canute87 said:


> Super Mario Galaxy 2 sold about 7 million copies.  Galaxy was very successful so that can't be the logic behind it.
> 
> I'd say that this new Mario is taking a similar approach to the Windwaker HD.
> 
> ...



My thoughts exactly. 3D World is for people to get their Mario fix until Galaxy's successor takes the stage.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 16, 2013)

Well, i think its really just the fact that their are cases like what happened with my sister. She saw Super Mario World and now she wants to play it.  ( She hasnt touched video games since the SNES) 
All the analog inputs were getting too confuddling for her


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 16, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> My thoughts exactly. 3D World is for people to get their Mario fix until Galaxy's successor takes the stage.



3D World IS supposed to be the Galaxy successor though.



St NightRazr said:


> Well, i think its really just the fact that their are cases like what happened with my sister. She saw Super Mario World and now she wants to play it.  ( She hasnt touched video games since the SNES)
> All the analog inputs were getting too confuddling for her



Chasing this crowd is why Nintendo are in the shitty situation they are in now. They're never going to get back the crowd they had in the NES/SNES days, it's a pipe dream. They thought they could get those people back with the Wii, but it didn't work.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> 3D World IS supposed to be the Galaxy successor though.



Didn't get that feeling. All I got was this. "People kept asking where is Mario on the WiiU here is something with him that'll keep you occupied for now."



> Chasing this crowd is why Nintendo are in the shitty situation they are in now. They're never going to get back the crowd they had in the NES/SNES days, it's a pipe dream. They thought they could get those people back with the Wii, but it didn't work.



They got something different with the Wii, and that in itself was a gamble.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 16, 2013)

I just want Nintendo to make new games for there characters, and stop making remakes. 

When is the last we had a new Star Fox game?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm excited as hell for 3D World. I know Deathbringer and I will never see eye-to-eye about the "3D ____" series, but to me it looks to be a lot more than just "copypaste nonsense" like he's making it out to to be. If there's one thing you shouldn't be worried about, it's level design. No matter how "rehashed" (god, I hate that word) a Mario game is, the level design is always top notch. In my opinion, at least. Never have I gone through a Mario level and thought it was boring.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 16, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> 3D World IS supposed to be the Galaxy successor though.
> 
> 
> 
> Chasing this crowd is why Nintendo are in the shitty situation they are in now. They're never going to get back the crowd they had in the NES/SNES days, it's a pipe dream. *They thought they could get those people back with the Wii, but it didn't work*.



Which people? Nintendo would have to be deluding themselves if they thought the  people who loved Nintendo in the SNES days would have jumped on the Wii.

Wii couldn't have been any farther from what Nintendo represented back in the old school days.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 16, 2013)

You'd think that but their primary return with motion controls was simplicity. Problem with that is too many people dont play Skyward Sword.
And true motion control games (Like Red Steel 2) doesnt involve waggling


Now they have phone games to amuse themselves


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 16, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> You'd think that but their primary return with motion controls was simplicity. Problem with that is too many people dont play Skyward Sword.
> 
> Now they have phone games to amuse themaelves



Did you find smash brothers on gamecube particularly complicated?

Besides motion controls isn't something very applicable to some of the more fast moving games so it was just something "interesting" to have. It wasn't a great replacement and it only really served to satisfy few games.  But it could have still worked in Nintendo treated it more seriously by putting motion controls in with some serious technology.  But they decided to use that oversize controller. 

I personally believed that they should have made a decent "regular" controller and a motion plus embedded wii mote with a system that could easily manage the current gaming technologies out there and they would have been fine.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> You'd think that but their primary return with motion controls was simplicity. Problem with that is too many people dont play Skyward Sword.
> And true motion control games (Like Red Steel 2) doesnt involve waggling
> 
> 
> Now they have phone games to amuse themselves



Pretty much. The crowd the wii gathered were similar to those that just play the games on the phones, people that like really simple games. To them button input is too complicated. Just a simple flick of the wrist or finger is what they'd prefer as their control scheme.



Canute87 said:


> Which people? Nintendo would have to be deluding themselves if they thought the  people who loved Nintendo in the SNES days would have jumped on the Wii.
> 
> Wii couldn't have been any farther from what Nintendo represented back in the old school days.



From Virtual  Boy to 3DS
From Power Glove to Wii

I do believe Cliff B. was very accurate with these correlations. Nintendo hasn't changed as much as people would like to believe. Just seems more like there are some that want it to change when it really is better off not to in their case due to their competitors' differing approaches.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 16, 2013)

The gamepad isnt over sized.Nor is it heavy, quite ergonomic. Besides after having used a PC and a Wii Mote+Nunchuck I like having more range of motion. (unless Im using the gamecube controller, thats the most comfortable controller to me(muscle memory BITCHES!)

If you want a "decent regula controlla" go get a Dualshock 4/WiiU Pro Controller and crack your systems so its compatible with everathang .

BTW that fusion thing is so much better than the DualShocks its ridiculous. (better button placement, yay)

Death there may be a slight problem with Super Mario 3D World

One they made Mario slower because the level design seems to be somewhat.. smaller? Its kinda weird, in the demo at least. that could pose some problems.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2013)

They probably made Mario a little slower to balance out all of the playable characters.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 16, 2013)

Im saying levels feel smaller


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 16, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Didn't get that feeling. All I got was this. "People kept asking where is Mario on the WiiU here is something with him that'll keep you occupied for now."



Isn't it rather worrying with some people not seeing 3D World as the next big 3D Mario? As if it could affect it's sales potential and whatnot?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 16, 2013)

Lol the Dark Souls II petition is at 16k now



This is for you Asa


Now excuse me while I go ask Nintendo to save based Atlus(take on dev teams,let them finish their PS3 projects ect)  and for Camelot to make me a Tales of Golden Sun and a Golden Sun x Shining Force game instead of making junk on XBLA


----------



## Yagura (Jun 16, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Isn't it rather worrying with some people not seeing 3D World as the next big 3D Mario? As if it could affect it's sales potential and whatnot?


I don't think the average consumer will care as long as Mario is in the title.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Isn't it rather worrying with some people not seeing 3D World as the next big 3D Mario? As if it could affect it's sales potential and whatnot?


Oh it'll sell. I have no doubt it'll sell and move units that isn't my concern. People kept asking where were Mario, Zelda, Donkey Kong, Metroid, etc etc on the WiiU because that is the reason you buy their console, to play their games primarily, And Nintendo is answering that call. 


Yagura said:


> I don't think the average consumer will care as long as Mario is in the title.



Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2013)

Huh.

Didn't someone said something like this last week?



Death-kun said:


> I'm excited as hell for 3D World. I know Deathbringer and I will never see eye-to-eye about the "3D ____" series, but to me it looks to be a lot more than just "copypaste nonsense" like he's making it out to to be. If there's one thing you shouldn't be worried about, it's level design. No matter how "rehashed" (god, I hate that word) a Mario game is, the level design is always top notch. In my opinion, at least. Never have I gone through a Mario level and thought it was boring.



Ok, not level design. Just game design overall. New Super Mario might have had a somewhat sense of novelty on that department (Harder than the average Mario, that's it) but 3D Land was simplistic as shit, maybe due to the claustrophobic camera that was almost stuck to Mario's ass.

I just couldn't care less about Mario at this point. I'll just check how Peach looks like the power ups and that's it. I'd take Super Princess Peach 2 over this crap.

And the weird thing is that they're trying to change Zelda as much as possible now. How about that.

Also, look at Mario Kart 8 graphics and effects, just the idea of a F-Zero with that hardware power is fucking phenomenal. I think it's more of a lack of a proper team to work on it rather than not knowing what to do with it considering the countless Mario Kart sequels.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]wHdfjTTBGOg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah that'd be me


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]wHdfjTTBGOg[/YOUTUBE]



Close enough to my sentiments minus the Retro disappointment. Fuck at least they were more real about things than gametrailers holy shit. 

Edit: And the WW sentiment, I'm sorry but it does look better.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 16, 2013)

Hot damn is this machine useful. Im so glad I have one.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 16, 2013)

> I just couldn't care less about Mario at this point. I'll just check how Peach looks like the power ups and that's it. I'd take Super Princess Peach 2 over this crap.



Would you also rather take a remake of Sunshine in HD as well?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 16, 2013)

Fludds in brawl

SM3DWorld Confurmuzzled for SunshinexMario64 with 3DSMB2 Powar!

Oh cool I got a free month of netflix.

Was a good time to buy, Trine 2 is on sale


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 16, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Would you also rather take a remake of Sunshine in HD as well?



_I_ would.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2013)

I really ought to give Sunshine another shot I kind of went in there with preconcieved notion already and ran with it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 17, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> _I_ would.



*Slap*

Shame on you, Galaxy in HD wiuld have pwnd the shit out of Sunshine HD from hell and back.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2013)

No more HD remakes give me my Galaxy successor nintendo. 



Dat Miyamoto. 

Well that's always how I've viewed gaming anyway. Don't know where this, "it has to be mature" bit came from.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Im saying levels feel smaller



Hm, it's hard to say since we haven't seen all the levels.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Ok, not level design. Just game design overall. New Super Mario might have had a somewhat sense of novelty on that department (Harder than the average Mario, that's it) but 3D Land was simplistic as shit, maybe due to the claustrophobic camera that was almost stuck to Mario's ass.
> 
> I just couldn't care less about Mario at this point. I'll just check how Peach looks like the power ups and that's it. I'd take Super Princess Peach 2 over this crap.
> 
> ...



The camera angle seems to be better in 3D World thanks to the bigger screen and more characters, so hopefully that makes things feel less claustrophobic. I guess in Mario's defense, he's never been... overly complicated? I mean, calling Mario "simplistic as shit" now just seems weird, since Mario has always been simplistic as shit. Run, jump, power-up, spin, wall-jump, ground pound. 

I would agree there. I've never been a fan of F-Zero (I'm just not a big fan of racing games in general), but even I would like to see how an F-Zero game could look on the WiiU.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2013)

*Footage Of Microsoft Employee Trying To Sway People At Wii U Best Buy Event*



> We heard rumors earlier this week that suggested that Microsoft had begun sending representatives to the Wii U Best Buy events in an effort to sway gamers to get an Xbox One. Now footage has surfaced of the company doing this exact thing at an undisclosed Best Buy store in North America. Seems as though he wasn’t expecting the response he got.



[YOUTUBE]nKI5QzPYP9k[/YOUTUBE]


Saw photographic evidence before but someone actually has video footage


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 17, 2013)

Holy fuck thats desperate


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2013)

lol What are you afraid of microsoft?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 17, 2013)

I actually feel sorry about the Employee being tasked to do this, i bet even he wouldn't want to touch the Spybox either.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> I actually feel sorry about the Employee being tasked to do this, i bet even he wouldn't want to touch the Spybox either.



Guy's trying to earn himself some cash to buy himself a PS4


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 17, 2013)

I finally got around to watching the Developer Direct's. They're really interesting and have made me want all those games many times more. Sakurai especially seems like a really awesome guy while Miyamoto is someone I can't imagine anyone hating, hes just so passionate and nice.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Guy's trying to earn himself some cash to buy himself a PS4


Look at him, even he's like yeah I know it's bs, just let me pretend I'm doing my job. 


WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I finally got around to watching the Developer Direct's. They're really interesting and have made me want all those games many times more. Sakurai especially seems like a really awesome guy while Miyamoto is someone I can't imagine anyone hating, hes just so passionate and nice.


Sakurai is a boss. 

Miyamoto is nothing but a big kid who loves his games. 



Asa-Kun said:


> *Reggie: Nintendo considering IP revivals, looking at Tomodatchi Collection for NA*


Tomodatchi?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Reggie: Nintendo considering IP revivals, looking at Tomodatchi Collection for NA*



I want Samus you chode lickers


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 17, 2013)

I want a glorious side-scrolling Metroid game on something that isn't handheld. 

Make it happen Nintendo.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2013)

Askin for a metroid version of 3D land?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 17, 2013)

Yes. Not another Prime game, I can't aim.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Askin for a metroid version of 3D land?



Other M proved the concept could be done. *feels glares*

Oh quiet I didn't say anything about the story. 



Patchouli said:


> Yes. Not another Prime game, I can't aim.



How coould you miss aiming with the Wiimote?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 17, 2013)

First-person mode is scary. It's hard to aim when I'm flailing my arms.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2013)

It ain't scary in the least. 

*remembers when the metroid broke out of the casing in prime 1*


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2013)

Shit I cant even aim right In takamaru's castle I feel you patch


----------



## Aeon (Jun 17, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> *Footage Of Microsoft Employee Trying To Sway People At Wii U Best Buy Event*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. 

Good thing I didn't see any M$ reps at the Best Buy I went to.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 17, 2013)

With any luck, I'll swallow my words and we'll get an interesting Mario again.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2013)

We arent^

All I want is for a good team to do a Free Roaming 3D rendition of Kirby thats more focused on story


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 17, 2013)

Now that you mention it kirby only has been in 3d aside from that racing one


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2013)

You mean 2D


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> You mean 2D



Bad day for me.
Think its from a bug bite, I've been light headed all day.
But yea 2d


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2013)

We wouldnt have a problem with that if all the Kirbys werent so damn easy or gimmicky/light on replay value besides the levels


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 17, 2013)

Mario x Kirby x DK tag team platformer.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> We wouldnt have a problem with that if all the Kirbys werent so damn easy or gimmicky/light on replay value besides the levels



How do you make a game like Kirby harder?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 17, 2013)

Make Kirby an asthmatic. Only 3 air hops for him.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 17, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Make Kirby an asthmatic. Only 3 air hops for him.



But kirby has no lungs


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 17, 2013)

.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2013)

So back to square one.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2013)

Kirby isn't supposed to be hard. You want challenging? Go play Donkey Kong. Kirby is about a pink puffball that eats enemies and then wrecks them with their own powers.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 18, 2013)

Kirby should at least be Canvas curse hard. learn a few things from Megaman


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2013)

Canvas Curse was hard? I don't remember it being hard.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 18, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> .



Exactly why kirby is scary


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Canvas Curse was hard? I don't remember it being hard.



Well... It had the most interesting bosses?


----------



## Yagura (Jun 18, 2013)

*Nintendo's Free-to-Play Game is Steel Diver*


> Last week, during an investor and analyst presentation, Nintendo revealed it had a free-to-play game in the works, due to debut before the end of the year. The publisher also indicated it wouldn't use franchises like Mario or Pokemon for its new pricing experiment, due to the "degree of trust" that had already been built with consumers with regards to pricing. But at E3 2013, Nintendo executive Shigeru Miyamoto revealed to IGN that the franchise his company has targeted is none other than Steel Diver.
> 
> Though many would be quick to assume Nintendo might just port the same Steel Diver that served as a Nintendo 3DS launch title, Miyamoto was clear that looking at the series through the free-to-play model would change the game's design - and he did not specify the intended platforms for this new product.
> 
> ...


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 18, 2013)

One of the 3DS launch titles. The submarine game.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 19, 2013)

Man petitions everywhere. That KH one got some steam


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 19, 2013)

Does those petitions ever work? 

Also:

*#EndRegionLocking - Let's convince Nintendo to go region-free!*



Join the campaign guys, maybe they might mention this in the next shareholders meeting  next week. After all if MS could bounce back......


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 19, 2013)

They do work surprisingly. Its how we got Namco to bring Project X Zone


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 19, 2013)

Really? Did Namco or Capcom quote anything in regards to petitions being one of the bigger reasons for PxZ's localization process?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 19, 2013)

Yep. 10char


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2013)

So just out of curiosity; how many WiiU games run on 60fps? 

I know MarioKart, Sonic and Bayo2 will but I just want to know exactly.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 19, 2013)

All of them


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 20, 2013)

What night said. So far all the games that are coming out are running at 60 fps.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 20, 2013)

X is so colorful. My twitter feed is bursting with it


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 20, 2013)

Is Pikmin 3 confirmed 60 fps? I thought it wasn't going to be, though I could be confusing that with it being 720p instead of 1080p.

I just remember being disappointed by some kind of announcement regarding it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 20, 2013)

Pikmin  3  is 60fps, cant not be, screen chaos


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> All of them





ShadowReij said:


> What night said. So far all the games that are coming out are running at 60 fps.




Really? Oh shit. pek


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Miyamoto struggles to find a new, good idea to apply to F-Zero, wants to keep F-Zero/StarFox developed internally*


Coming from an IGN interview with Shigeru Miyamoto.



> "I certainly understand that people want a new F-Zero game. I think where I struggle is that I don?t really have a good idea for what?s new that we could bring to F-Zero that would really turn it into a great game again. Certainly I can see how people looking at Mario Kart 8 could see, through the anti-gravity, a connection to F-Zero. But I don?t know, at this point, what direction we could go in with a new F-Zero."



Miyamoto was asked if he felt some franchises (like F-Zero or Wave Race) were better suited to older generations of Nintendo hardware.



> "It?s tough. We come to the show and we bring a lot of great franchises and everyone says, 'Oh, well, where?s this game that I want to play? Where?s something new?' I only have so much capacity. [laughs] Obviously in the past we?ve tried to work with other companies, where we?ve let them develop games for us in franchises like Star Fox and F-Zero, but the more we think about it, the more we prefer to be able to create those games internally, on our own. We?ve obviously, as I mentioned, been working on what we can do to increase our internal staff in a way that will allow us to have more projects going at the same time, so we can create new games and work on additional old IP and still maintain the other primary franchises that people want to see."


----------



## Yagura (Jun 20, 2013)

Damnit Miyamoto let Kamiya do Starfox!


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 20, 2013)

Atleast he's trying to bring original ideas


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 20, 2013)

I understand why Miyamoto wants to keep the development internal. 

If Nintendo depends on two many outward sources to develop their games it might have a negative impact on their reputation as well as have others question their capacity to make that many franchises.  I guess you'd call it developers pride also given the fact that starfox hasn't gotten a true boost compared to it's N64 counterpart.

But at the same time you have people who are so willing to work on the franchises you have to give those people a chance. This is all apart of building relationships with other companies. If you can't get the third party support at the very best get those few developers even worth a damn in the first place to help you out offer up new ideas from their standpoint to keep it fresh as what Miyamoto is trying to push.

As for F-Zero miyamoto is trying to think too damn hard.  All F-Zero needs is better graphics newly designed cars and tracks and that's all there is.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 20, 2013)

Kinda ironic since Sega made the best F-zero game in the series. Miyamoto should just make a new fucking Starfox and make F-Zero GX: WiiU graphics edition.

And at least he recognizes the fan demand for those games.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 20, 2013)

So, gonna let platinum work on Murasame no Jin?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 20, 2013)

I get where he's coming from, developers pride at all, plus there's the possibility it could end the way other m did. even though I liked the combat

Though I do think he should give Kamiya a shot with Starfox. 

Edit:



Lucky bastards. Hey nintendo, those prices, I want them here.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 20, 2013)

ArcSystemWorks
‏@ArcSystemWorksU
Some of our fans started a petition to get Xrd on WiiU. What say you? …


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 20, 2013)

Why havent you added me yet Malv?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 20, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Why havent you added me yet Malv?



I forgot.. I will now..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 21, 2013)

This thread (the users, not the OP) has moderately damaged my optimistic mood with Nintendo/Wii U thus far.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 21, 2013)

Well reality has hit them a long time ago, it's about time Nintendo gets a dose of it as well.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 21, 2013)

Lol, and what reality is that?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 21, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Well reality has hit them a long time ago, it's about time Nintendo gets a dose of it as well.



I think January did the trick, if that ND back then was anything to go by.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 21, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Lol, and what reality is that?


Third Party support and why it doesn't happen on their consoles.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 21, 2013)

They released an old system, what else did they expect?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 21, 2013)

Lol, dude they've known that for a while. They only have so much they can do. Hit me back around December 29th and Ill have a treat for ya.

Gnome, what exactly is old tech? Lost legends from Lemuria? Or tidings from the Occocos?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 21, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Gnome, what exactly is old tech? Lost legends from Lemuria? Or tidings from the Occocos?



Gonna be honest. I've no idea what you're saying.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 21, 2013)

Gnome said:


> They released an old system, what else did they expect?



People to jump on because the controller was oh so innovative.

I do find it weird in a sense. When i asked Death-Kun about the 3DS in comparison to the PSP you know what his response was?  3DS blows the PSP out of the water.  And that's cool.

I don't think anybody would  really care if  the WII U had to be a direct match to the PS4 specwise but when there is not much of a difference against consoles that existed eight years ago and you expect people to pay within the same price range as next gen consoles that blew their old ones out of the water then you are asking for disappointment.

Can the console even properly support two gamepads yet?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 21, 2013)

You're a shitty excuse for a gamer if you dont understand the holy reference


----------



## Gnome (Jun 21, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> You're a shitty excuse for a gamer if you dont understand the holy reference



I'm a videogamesman.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 21, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Can the console even properly support two gamepads yet?



Nintendo are still working on that one, so probably yes.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 21, 2013)

It's amazing how one game pad is fucking them up.  It still boggles my mind.  The cost of the gamepad  shot the price up of the console to something in the price range of the PS4.

Who came up with the gamepad idea?  This can't be Miyamoto's idea.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 21, 2013)

Firmware is their but a second gamepad disconnects it. Need software for it

A stronger console wouldnt have solved all their problems. At all.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 21, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Nintendo are still working on that one, so probably yes.



You mean No?

"Properly" would imply it works good enough to sell to the general public. Unless I'm missing something and you can buy them now.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 21, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Firmware is their but a second gamepad disconnects it. Need software for it
> 
> *A stronger console wouldnt have solved all their problems. At al*l.


Not really speaking about the gamepad support in particular when it comes to the stronger console issue. Just the problems they have been facing ever since with n64 by cutting themselves off from everybody wanting to be different.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 21, 2013)

Gnome said:


> You mean No?
> 
> "Properly" would imply it works good enough to sell to the general public. Unless I'm missing something and you can buy them now.



Err, not really? 

I _never said_ properly though.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 21, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Err, not really?
> 
> I _never said_ properly though.



Aye. But the post you quoted asked as much.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 21, 2013)

You cant even diagnose the freakin issue, like every other modern day doctor.

You clearly dont know what the underlying prevalent issue is nor are you aware of what is being done to address these incumbent issues...

Now this is just someone being a drag but still read it


2014 is going to define the first year of the WiiU's life cycle. Thats when the most important things will occur, how Nintendo moves forward with that momentum will decide the rest of its life.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 21, 2013)

I'll buy the WiiU when I get my next proper Zelda game; just like 80% of the people who haven't bought one yet but normally would.

Or Metroid Prime. But that doesn't seem so fucking likely anymore.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 21, 2013)

Gnome you better buy it for Bayonetta2


----------



## Gnome (Jun 21, 2013)

I like Bayonetta, but not quite that much.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 21, 2013)

I am going to buy a Wii U knowing full well that I'm only going to buy and play about 8 games (tops) in the console's entire life cycle. 

I don't know who comes out looking worse for that fact: me or Nintendo.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 21, 2013)

You are going to fucking love this game, YoU WiiL!


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 21, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> You cant even diagnose the freakin issue, like every other modern day doctor.
> 
> You clearly dont know what the underlying prevalent issue is nor are you aware of what is being done to address these incumbent issues...
> 
> ...



If Square can think that the fucking Xbox one is more worth their games than Nintendo consoles then there is definitely the underlying issue being highlighted.  The only reason why the ONE is seeing square is because it can be easily ported between the two consoles (PS4 and ONE) .EA and Ubisoft are cutting back support because it isn't worth split up their resources to support one console. Power related issue again.  
I can't speak for the developers who haven't supported the console all together, you just have some that genuinely don't care about the console but they aren't really among the elite AAA so who really gives a fuck about them..


----------



## Gnome (Jun 21, 2013)

Furious George said:


> I am going to buy a Wii U knowing full well that I'm only going to buy and play about 8 games (tops) in the console's entire life cycle.
> 
> I don't know who comes out looking worse for that fact: me or Nintendo.


I'll do the same. 

And you look worse for it. You're not a multibillion dollar company. (if you are we need to talk)


St NightRazr said:


> You are going to fucking love this game, YoU *Wii*L!



I've known men who were shot for worse puns.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 21, 2013)

Furious George said:


> I am going to buy a Wii U knowing full well that I'm only going to buy and play about 8 games (tops) in the console's entire life cycle.
> 
> I don't know who comes out looking worse for that fact: me or Nintendo.



Actually you do.  Because if a company can get you to buy their console with that amount of games bought then my friend they are doing something very right from a business standpoint.

You know I'd probably almost be in the same boat as you.  If EA, Ubisoft, Capcom, Square and Rockstar gave Nintendo full support I wouldn't really care about much things. Those guys have the games i want to play.

GTA and Hitman are my favorite games besides the Nintendo ones.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 21, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> If Square can think that the fucking Xbox one is more worth their games than Nintendo consoles then there is definitely the underlying issue being highlighted.  The only reason why the ONE is seeing square is because it can be easily ported between the two consoles (PS4 and ONE) .



S.E. are going to be _so_ disappointed with the XB1 version of KH3's sales that it's not even funny.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Slice (Jun 21, 2013)

Furious George said:


> I am going to buy a Wii U knowing full well that I'm only going to buy and play about 8 games (tops) in the console's entire life cycle.
> 
> I don't know who comes out looking worse for that fact: me or Nintendo.



A friend of mine bought his PS3 at release day. 
He owns 6 games (God of War3, God of War: Ascension, GTA 4, Mortal Combat 8(or 9? The most recent one) as well as Bomberman and Worms from the PSstore.

And if nobody of my friends will buy a WiiU before the next Zelda releases i might get (a used) one just for _one_ game.

See, there is always somebody worse.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 21, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Gnome you better buy it for Bayonetta2



Why do people overrate this game? The original Bayonetta was mediocre at best. Is it hyped now because it's a Nintendo exclusive? SMH


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 21, 2013)

Isn't the average amount of games a gamer has for any one console around 10 or so? Unless that average was just for the Wii. Either way, if the average is 10, George shouldn't feel so bad about buying the system for 8 or so games. Especially when those are already announced titles, which means that Nintendo could announce and release many more games in the future that also interest him.

If you had fun, it was worth it. It's that simple. The WiiU is already worth it to me just for Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate and Pikmin 3. The rest is just icing on the delicious cake. I bought my WiiU expecting to play Nintendo games and other games you can't find on any other console. And that's what will happen, and the WiiU will leave me extremely satisfied.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2013)

If you're getting a WiiU it better not be for any third party titles. That's what the _other_ consoles are for (per-ordered a PS4). It's a shame they're not getting much support in that aspect but if I think back, I haven't purchase a third party game for a Nintendo console since the N64 days and even that was a very rare occurrence (only Madden 2000). It's probably because I've had a Xbox, XBox360, PS1, PS2, PS3 and never considered getting anything but Nintendo games for Nintendo consoles.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 21, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Why do people overrate this game? *The original Bayonetta was mediocre at best.* Is it hyped now because it's a Nintendo exclusive? SMH



One of the best game I had ever play... I loved it.. Damn what a damn sweet ride in my 360 that was


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 21, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Why do people overrate this game? The original Bayonetta was mediocre at best. Is it hyped now because it's a Nintendo exclusive? SMH



Opinions, many people thought it was great. That's why people were so pissed when it became a Nintendo exclusive.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 21, 2013)

*Fils-Aime - With the Upcoming Wii U Lineup Third-Party "Development Dollars are Starting to Shift"*

Satoru Iwata recognises the importance of third-party content
One thing was painfully evident during E3 — third-party developers, even those that have previously been full-on with support, are backing off from the Wii U until its fortunes improve. Ubisoft, which has been keen to bring multi-platform blockbusters to the system, tellingly left Wii U out of its newly announced titles. Whether down to technical limitations or concerns about making money on the system — a mixture of both depending on the game — a number of developers and publishers were silent on titles for Nintendo's console.

Speaking to IGN, Satoru Iwata and Reggie Fils-Aime were clear that they value and recognize the importance of third-parties, but know that Nintendo has to step up to boost the userbase of the Wii U to make it a viable financial option for other companies. Fils-Aime stated that the position of various publishers was understandable, but that discussions about what's coming to Wii U — in terms of system-selling games — was encouraging a potential increase in support with future projects.



> I’ve had conversations with a number of the publishers. As they see what we’re doing and the commitment we have with Mario, Donkey Kong, Zelda… As we have behind-the-scenes conversations about what’s further in development and what’s coming down, the decisions around the next lineup of development and where they’re going to put their development dollars are starting to shift.
> ...Looking at this through the prism of a business decision, if I’m a third-party publisher, what I want is that I want a large, diverse installed base to invest in my development and be able to monetize against that large installed base. That’s why, from a Nintendo first-party perspective, we have to drive the installed base. We need a diverse group of consumers. Not just core, not just casual, but a broad, diverse group of consumers within that installed base, so that whether you’re Ubi with Assassin’s Creed or with Just Dance, you’re feeling confident that your game is going to find a home. You’ll be able to monetize your development.



Satoru Iwata also pitched in to explain the importance of third-party content in terms of delivering diverse software, admitting that Nintendo doesn't have the resources or skill-set to deliver on all of the projects and experiences that consumers demand.



> If we had an infinite amount of resources, development resources, we might be able to satisfy any and all needs of game players and non-game players all over the world. But our resources are always limited. The fact of the matter is that there are some areas of game creation that Nintendo is very good at, but there are other things that Nintendo is not very good at. There are huge numbers of fans of Nintendo software, but at the same time, those types of players still sometimes want to play something else on our platform. Because of that, we always need third parties to support us, in order to make our platform complete.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 21, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Opinions, many people thought it was great. That's why people were so pissed when it became a Nintendo exclusive.



He probably played it on the PS3


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 21, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> He probably played it on the PS3



That could explain it.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 21, 2013)

Furious George said:


> I am going to buy a Wii U knowing full well that I'm only going to buy and play about 8 games (tops) in the console's entire life cycle.
> 
> I don't know who comes out looking worse for that fact: me or Nintendo.


I would say that you do as Nintendo profits from another system sold based off of its exclusive content which is the main reason to choose any console over another.

I am probably going to eventually get 8 titles just from the ones that come out in the first year or so of the consoles release:

ZombiU(already bought)
Pikmin 3
Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate
Rayman Legends
Watch Dogs
Wonderful 101
Sonic Lost World
Donkey Kong Tropical Freeze

I could get Rayman and Watch Dogs on PS3 or 360 but I do think that the Wii U versions have a high chance to be the definitive versions plus I wish to support Ubisoft on the console. 

Then for future titles that we know about that I'd be buying:

Zelda Wii U
X
Bayonetta 2
Super Smash Bros. U


Possible buys are:

New 3D Mario


Franchises that if they have a new game on the Wii U I'm quite likely to buy:

Metroid
Star Fox


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 21, 2013)

Considering there are numerous amounts of people that claim they would buy a system for one game (like how people supposedly bought a PS3 for Versus/KH3), 5 games you're interested in right now for the WiiU isn't a bad number. The number can only go up.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 21, 2013)

Furious George said:


> I am going to buy a Wii U knowing full well that I'm only going to buy and play about 8 games (tops) in the console's entire life cycle.
> 
> I don't know who comes out looking worse for that fact: me or Nintendo.



Considering I'm always hearing how people have bought consoles for just one game, neither.


Kira Yamato said:


> If you're getting a WiiU it better not be for any third party titles. That's what the _other_ consoles are for (per-ordered a PS4). It's a shame they're not getting much support in that aspect but if I think back, I haven't purchase a third party game for a Nintendo console since the N64 days and even that was a very rare occurrence (only Madden 2000). It's probably because I've had a Xbox, XBox360, PS1, PS2, PS3 and never considered getting anything but Nintendo games for Nintendo consoles.


That's pretty much it in a nutshell.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 21, 2013)

Thinking of picking up a Wii U later this year. Obviously 3D World and Wind Waker are a given for me, but I'm not sure of what else? Pikmin 3 maybe? Watch Dogs?

Any recommendations?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 21, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Definitive versions?
> 
> You do know that Watch Dogs is being released on PS4/XB1, right?
> 
> Or are you just really hyped to see what the game does with the Wii U gamepad?


What the gamepad might add>better graphics from the PS4/XB1(since its a multiplatform release I highly doubt that their versions will incorporate better AI or gameplay mechanics not able to be handled by the lesser systems). I don't expect it to make the game significantly better but its inclusion will put it over the other versions unless it has problems with glitches and the like that the others do not.


I think I may get WW HD only because my WW for the Gamecube is lost, never to be found. With the new additions, it may just pass OoT on my favorites list

**


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2013)

Never thought about the games I will buy when I finally buy the system.

Guess later this year it will be Rayman and Sonic Lost Worlds. 

As for the future releases; it's going to be X, Bayo2, Mario Kart, SSB, and Mario 3D land.

I need watch_dogs for my PS4 launch title.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh, yeah. Forgot about Sonic. I might get that as well if turns out to not be shitty.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 21, 2013)

I forgot about Mario Kart when making my list. I haven't played one in quite a long time but they're always great fun and I will probably buy MK8 to play with my friends. There is a serious lack of local multiplayer games nowadays that makes any great new one that much more precious.

I've barely ever played Sonic, I only think I've played most of Sonic 2 whenever my family would go up to a cabin in the north for a few weeks every couple years. I enjoyed what I played and Lost World has caught my interest.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 21, 2013)

On the WiiU this year I'm getting Super Mario 3D World, Windwaker HD, Pikmin 3 and Donkey Kong.  I'm even interested in getting W101 because Kamiya recently said a "normal playthrough" would take about 20 hours to beat, dispelling the rumor that the game would only be a measly 5 hours long. And that 20 hours probably isn't including all the different combos and abilities you can unlock. However, I probably won't buy it day one, I'll try and snag a copy on Black Friday if it's on sale.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 21, 2013)

Yagura said:


> Thinking of picking up a Wii U later this year. Obviously 3D World and Wind Waker are a given for me, but I'm not sure of what else? Pikmin 3 maybe? Watch Dogs?
> 
> Any recommendations?



Monster Hunter
You already said Sonic.
Mario Kart
Donkey Kong
Bayonetta
Wonderful 101

Then have X and SSB that come out in spring.

I hear ZombieU was good as well.

So you have a nice start right there.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 21, 2013)

As for the whole buying a console simply for a few exclusive titles, I for one refused to buy a PS3 unless they released The Last Guardian. My best friend and roommate bought one anyway because hes a big GoW fan


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 21, 2013)

*Miyamoto Says Pikmin 3 Is One Of His Best Games*



> Legendary video game designer Shigeru Miyamoto believes that Pikmin 3 is his next great game, as far as he is concerned. Miyamoto was asked why he believes this and he replied that after he made it, he played through it, and found that it was fun. Speaking about Pikmin 3, Miyamoto also said that he has designed the game in a way so that, as you play it, you get better and better at it and start to understand the depth of the strategy and the best ways to use the Pikmin in it. Miyamoto concluded by saying that in time, you’ll be playing quite well.
> 
> “And this stands out to you as, you think, is one of the best?” I asked.
> 
> ...


​


GotY contender confirmed.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 21, 2013)

Even if it should be a GotY contender it won't be because of the type of game it is and not being a hugely popular series. The original Pikmin probably didn't get serious consideration despite being a fantastic and unique game.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 21, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> As for the whole buying a console simply for a few exclusive titles, I for one refused to buy a PS3 unless they released The Last Guardian. My best friend and roommate bought one anyway because hes a big GoW fan


Well if Versus that lives as 15 still exists maybe The Last Guardian does as well. 


Death-kun said:


> *Miyamoto Says Pikmin 3 Is One Of His Best Games*
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


Oh, I guess I'll really have to buy it then considering I've never played Pikmin.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 21, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Even if it should be a GotY contender it won't be because of the type of game it is and not being a hugely popular series. The original Pikmin probably didn't get serious consideration despite being a fantastic and unique game.



I know you're right, I just want Pikmin to get more recognition. People beg for Nintendo to come up with "new and fresh" ideas. Then we get a series like Pikmin, with so much originality, charm and depth, and it gets largely ignored because it wasn't the "new and fresh" ideas people wanted... which completely boggles my fucking mind.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 21, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Even if it should be a GotY contender it won't be because of the type of game it is and not being a hugely popular series. The original Pikmin probably didn't get serious consideration despite being a fantastic and unique game.



The only game that really stands out as a GotY contender for me is Bioshock Infinite, last year, after the previous had Skyrim and Skyward Sword, nothing.

So I look forward to what Miyamoto considers his best work so far.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 21, 2013)

Play the original Pikmin first. Even if from a technical standpoint Pikmin 3 is a superior game like Pikmin 2 was, like Pikmin 2 I don't think Pikmin 3 can match the tone of the original. In the first game, you are crash landed on this planet and discover the Pikmin. You use them for your own means to get the parts to rebuild your ship but you are also helping the Pikmin out as without you they can't get out of the ground and you help them overcome their predators. Its an equal partnership with good intent all around, Olimar's reason for using them is because otherwise he'd die and he grows to love the Pikmin throughout the game, as shown in his journal entries. The reason you have to use the Pikmin in 2 kind of corrupts that bond between Olimar and the Pikmin, you don't get that same sense of growing to love the creatures. It is no fault of the later games, its just how it is, for me at least.

I want to replay Pikmin now but I don't own a copy currently

Majora's Mask and Pikmin are rather proof that Nintendo can do depth and do it extremely well, even if they don't do it like other companies do. I prefer Nintendo's way and I wish we would see it much more.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2013)

Am I missing something with Pikmin and Wonderful 101? Neither have intrigued me before.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 21, 2013)

"I played it, and it's fun."


Really?  I would hope that he would think all of his games were fun.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 21, 2013)

Yagura said:


> "I played it, and it's fun."
> 
> 
> Really?  I would hope that he would think all of his games were fun.


I don't doubt that he does. To him though, for a game to be great all it needs to do is be fun. Its a simplistic answer but one that makes total sense.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 21, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I know you're right, I just want Pikmin to get more recognition. People beg for Nintendo to come up with "new and fresh" ideas. Then we get a series like Pikmin, with so much originality, charm and depth, and it gets largely ignored because it wasn't the "new and fresh" ideas people wanted... which completely boggles my fucking mind.



Which is why I'm always happy nintendo does what it does. As their critcs don't even know what they want from them.



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Play the original Pikmin first. Even if from a technical standpoint Pikmin 3 is a superior game like Pikmin 2 was, like Pikmin 2 I don't think Pikmin 3 can match the tone of the original. In the first game, you are crash landed on this planet and discover the Pikmin. You use them for your own means to get the parts to rebuild your ship but you are also helping the Pikmin out as without you they can't get out of the ground and you help them overcome their predators. Its an equal partnership with good intent all around, Olimar's reason for using them is because otherwise he'd die and he grows to love the Pikmin throughout the game, as shown in his journal entries. The reason you have to use the Pikmin in 2 kind of corrupts that bond between Olimar and the Pikmin, you don't get that same sense of growing to love the creatures. It is no fault of the later games, its just how it is, for me at least.
> 
> I want to replay Pikmin now but I don't own a copy currently
> 
> Majora's Mask and Pikmin are rather proof that Nintendo can do depth and do it extremely well, even if they don't do it like other companies do. I prefer Nintendo's way and I wish we would see it much more.



I guess my backlog for the Wii got two games on top of the other 6.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 21, 2013)

Furious George said:


> I am going to buy a Wii U knowing full well that I'm only going to buy and play about 8 games (tops) in the console's entire life cycle.
> 
> I don't know who comes out looking worse for that fact: me or Nintendo.



As sad it this sounds, I'm pretty aware that it's going to be the same for me. Not 8 games, that's few even for me but I have like 15 for the Wii.

I'm actually buying the WiiU pretty much for Bayonetta 2 only so far, Mario is bland as fucking nowadays, I was never much of a Donkey Kong guy nor do I give a darn about JRPGs like X and whatever. I'm waiting for the eventual Metroid and especially Zelda but I don't think there's gonna be a great lineup of games waiting for me. I know Suda51 wants to make the third NMH game on the WiiU but who knows when that's gonna happen. There's always the Sonic games though, which are looking great so far.

If it wasn't for Bayo2, I would only buy the console when Zelda U came out and just if, I could just borrow fro ma friend or some shit. Bayonetta is one of those games that I'm going to play easily over a 100 hours.

That's why it was easy to buy other consoles in the previous generations, I picked the 360 because of certain exclusives like Alan Wake and pretty much everything else that I wanted was multiplatform. I eventually bought a PS3 when I found a ridiculous deal to play other exclusives that I liked. This time there's Quantum Break for me in the Xbone but the console's shit. Less shitty now but with a ridiculous price tag. Final Fantasy 15 looks good but it's still not a game that I'm creaming my pants over. Just something that I want to try. All the big name exclusives of the past are all mutiplatform anyway, remember this?



Considering I still have a huge fucking backlog for the current generation to go through, I'm going to wait it out and see how the price range fares, how the exclusive go while playing older games. I don't have money to buy these consoles now anyway.



steveht93 said:


> Why do people overrate this game? The original Bayonetta was mediocre at best. Is it hyped now because it's a Nintendo exclusive? SMH



I think DMC 3 and 4 are better than it but I can safely say that Bayonetta is one of the best games of this generation.

Except the PS3 version which is a pile of shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 21, 2013)

Did you guys sign this?

ArcSystemWorks‏@ArcSystemWorksU
 Some of our fans started a petition to get Xrd on WiiU. What say you? …


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 21, 2013)

Khris said:


> Am I missing something with Pikmin and Wonderful 101? Neither have intrigued me before.


The W101 looks like a unique kind of puzzle/action game that is a breath of fresh air reminiscent of Pikmin. Pikmin is one of the most unique, charming and surprisingly deep games ever created and along with Majora's Mask is why I'm a diehard Nintendo fan.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2013)

Guess I'll check out some reviews when they become available.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 21, 2013)

Khris said:


> Am I missing something with Pikmin and Wonderful 101? Neither have intrigued me before.



Pikmin is an RTS game so full of charm that the game is bursting at the seams with it. You control different colors of Pikmin which have various abilities that are useful depending on the situation at hand. There are dozens upon dozens of unique enemies that all have different abilities, patterns and behaviors, even if they're part of the same family, such as the differences between Red Bulborbs and Spotty Bulbears. The Red Bulborb is generally asleep until you start attacking it, while the Spotty Bulbear is always awake and will mercilessly hunt you down until you kill it or it kills you. There are also a wide variety of environments to go through, and many of the items that you collect are "relics" of modern society. Keep in mind that you're small while everything else is big, so a AA battery is about 3 times as tall as you are. 

In Pikmin 1 you had 30 days to recover all your crashed ship's parts to escape the planet, because after 30 days your life support would fail. However, in Pikmin 2, you return to the planet in order to pay off the debt of the company you work for by collecting a staggering amount of items that look useless but are actually worth quite a lot to them. Naturally, the time limit is also gone, which means you can explore to your heart's content. 

However, you don't need to play the first two games to understand Pikmin 3. You don't even need to play Pikmin 1 to understand Pikmin 2. But I would recommend playing the first two at some point, try to find the Wii ports of them that are upgraded with motion controls.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Pikmin is an RTS game so full of charm that the game is bursting at the seams with it. You control different colors of Pikmin which have various abilities that are useful depending on the situation at hand. There are dozens upon dozens of unique enemies that all have different abilities, patterns and behaviors, even if they're part of the same family, such as the differences between Red Bulborbs and Spotty Bulbears. The Red Bulborb is generally asleep until you start attacking it, while the Spotty Bulbear is always awake and will mercilessly hunt you down until you kill it or it kills you. There are also a wide variety of environments to go through, and many of the items that you collect are "relics" of modern society. Keep in mind that you're small while everything else is big, so a AA battery is about 3 times as tall as you are.
> 
> In Pikmin 1 you had 30 days to recover all your crashed ship's parts to escape the planet, because after 30 days your life support would fail. However, in Pikmin 2, you return to the planet in order to pay off the debt of the company you work for by collecting a staggering amount of items that look useless but are actually worth quite a lot to them. Naturally, the time limit is also gone, which means you can explore to your heart's content.
> 
> However, you don't need to play the first two games to understand Pikmin 3. You don't even need to play Pikmin 1 to understand Pikmin 2. But I would recommend playing the first two at some point, try to find the Wii ports of them that are upgraded with motion controls.




Wow. Thanx for the description. I'll be doing some massive research tonight.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 21, 2013)

Get on it, mate.  It's probably one of Nintendo's best recently made IPs. If you can consider the Gamecube-era recent.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 21, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Why do people overrate this game? The original Bayonetta was mediocre at best. Is it hyped now because it's a Nintendo exclusive? SMH



The first one wasnt mediocre, that game single handedly can validate buying an Xbox360. you doing damage control? This one seems to be even better


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 21, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> The W101 looks like a unique kind of puzzle/action game that is a breath of fresh air reminiscent of Pikmin. Pikmin is one of the most unique, charming and surprisingly deep games ever created and along with Majora's Mask is why I'm a diehard Nintendo fan.



I wouldn't play pikmin but i'd definitely plan the wonderful 101.  These are the things i generally like seeing people build upon stuff.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 21, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I don't doubt that he does. To him though, for a game to be great all it needs to do is be fun. Its a simplistic answer but one that makes total sense.



The actual interview has so much more depth than that, they just pulled the first part quote, read it through


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 21, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> The actual interview has so much more depth than that, they just pulled the first part quote, read it through


I've already watched the Pikmin 3 Developers Direct.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 21, 2013)

*Dorkly - Be Careful What You Wish For*


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 21, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I've already watched the Pikmin 3 Developers Direct.



No the written interview where he elaborates why Pikmin3 is his best game, the one they pulled that quote from


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2013)

The guys at dorkly are legends


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 21, 2013)

Gaben saving gaming as usual.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 21, 2013)

Khris said:


> The guys at dorkly are legends



They're prophets more like it. There is a reason Nintendo will never release a Pokemon MMO for their console.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jun 21, 2013)

Do you guys think the wii u will get a price cut during the holiday season? I think it will


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jun 21, 2013)

The Wii, ds and even 3ds have a lot of great underrated not well known games, i hate how people act like the only good games on nintendo systems are mario and zelda, when i play those and love them but i play them the least.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 21, 2013)

If Im being honest I really dont see a price cut happening till next year at holiday, they'll be alot of bundle reshuffling this year however


----------



## Furious George (Jun 22, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Pikmin is one of the most unique, charming and surprisingly deep games ever created and along with Majora's Mask is why I'm a diehard Nintendo fan.



You don't say....  

WPK, I kind of respect your opinion since you think like me. 

I've never been interested in Pikmin before, but on your word, I will put the original on my backlog now.

Pray that I don't end up disappointed. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Considering I still have a huge fucking backlog for the current generation to go through, I'm going to wait it out and see how the price range fares, how the exclusive go while playing older games. *I don't have money to buy these consoles now anyway.*



I'm in an opposite situation. I've been blessed with a new job and a huge increase in duckets. . I can comfortably afford to buy a console or two now.

Still, I'm going to wait a bit before I get a PS4. Wii U I should get by next month.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 22, 2013)

Screw Majora's Mask.

And Pikmin should be cool. I liked Overlord, which is just Pikmin with: evil, big breasted women, and hippies.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2013)

An awful lot of burns going on here


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 22, 2013)

Couldn't help myself. :ho


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 22, 2013)

Furious George said:


> You don't say....
> 
> WPK, I kind of respect your opinion since you think like me.
> 
> ...



And yet I make a long, detailed post about what Pikmin is about, and you don't give a damn. 

I see how it is.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jun 22, 2013)

I wish I could play pikmin 1 but its so expensive online and 2 is cheap because tehy have it on nintendo selects.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah, the Nintendo Selects made the difference. I remember about 2 years ago, I was feverishly looking for a copy of Pikmin 2 and could never find anything lower than 70 bucks. Meanwhile, used copies of Pikmin 1 sold for, like, $20 on Amazon.

Now it's apparently the other way around


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 22, 2013)

They still have pikmin at my library XD


----------



## Gnome (Jun 22, 2013)

I still have Pikmin 1, it's the only gamecube game I have.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 22, 2013)

I never got around to playing Pikmin 1.

I put over 200 hours into Pikmin 2, though.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 22, 2013)

I never got around to playing it either, It just sits on my shelf in between Worms Armageddon and Fire Emblem Shadow Dragon, unlikely to ever move.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 22, 2013)

Furious George said:


> You don't say....
> 
> WPK, I kind of respect your opinion since you think like me.
> 
> ...


Did I let you down with MM? Anyways, Pikmin is a much different kind of game in the gameplay area. I'm not sure if you like real-time strategy games but even someone who doesn't normally like it may still like Pikmin due to other factors or just the way the gameplay differs from traditional RTS's

Read Death-kun's post on Pikmin's gameplay.



Death-kun said:


> And yet I make a long, detailed post about what Pikmin is about, and you don't give a damn.
> 
> I see how it is.





Death-kun said:


> I never got around to playing Pikmin 1.
> 
> I put over 200 hours into Pikmin 2, though.


You haven't even played Pikmin 1 yet you think you have an opinion he should listen to before mine?

Though in all seriousness you did a great job describing the gameplay.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 22, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> You haven't even played Pikmin 1 yet you think you have an opinion he should listen to before mine?
> 
> Though in all seriousness you did a great job describing the gameplay.



It's one of those games that I never got around to playing and it's now so expensive that I can't justify purchasing it. 

I made up for it by playing the crap out of Pikmin 2.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 22, 2013)

Pikmin 2 is a soulless game of corporate greed

You've missed out on ever truly loving Pikmin as much as you could have had you played Pikmin 1 first


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 22, 2013)

Hocotate Freight has hit hard times, man. They need all the oversized items they can get.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 22, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> And yet I make a long, detailed post about what Pikmin is about, and you don't give a damn.
> 
> I see how it is.



Seriously, its nothing personal. 

You're alrite buy me and everything but I don't have any particular reason to think we have the same taste. 

Me and WPK practically share a brain when it comes to VG preferences so I've come to trust him when he strongly recommends crap... even though his usernamie is, in fact, WolfPrinceKiba. 

Besides, I skipped a lot of the posts about Pikmin in this thread because the game never interested me. I only just barely noticed WPK's.



thinkingaboutlife said:


> I wish I could play pikmin 1 but its so expensive online and 2 is cheap because tehy have it on nintendo selects.



Its reasonably priced on Amazon if you don't mind buying Used...



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Did I let you down with MM? Anyways, Pikmin is a much different kind of game in the gameplay area. I'm not sure if you like real-time strategy games but even someone who doesn't normally like it may still like Pikmin due to other factors or just the way the gameplay differs from traditional RTS's



I usually don't go for RTS games... but it we're talking "one of the deepest and most creative" ANYTHINGS I'm willing to give it a shot.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 22, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Seriously, its nothing personal.
> 
> You're alrite buy me and everything but I don't have any particular reason to think we have the same taste.



Don't worry, I'm screwing around.  

But yeah, listen to WPK and try Pikmin.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 22, 2013)

Furious George said:


> I usually don't go for RTS games... but it we're talking "one of the deepest and most creative" ANYTHINGS I'm willing to give it a shot.


I didn't say it was one of the deepest, just that it is surprisingly deep(as in, you don't expect it). The actual story is extremely simple, the surprisingly deep parts are Olimar's journal entries. Not deep in the standard way though. It is highly creative though with a massive amount of charm(I'd say maybe even higher than Okami). Maybe deep isn't exactly the right word, more like touching yet thought provoking in a somewhat depressing way. You'd have to play it to understand it, in the same way I can't properly explain the feeling Majora's Mask gives you in words.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 22, 2013)

Ai No Uta perfectly matches the feeling the original game gives you if you read the lyrics(they make me tear up even) and is the greatest promotional song for a game I've ever encountered:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N52Gg0hy96s[/YOUTUBE]

The song actually is more popular than the game in Japan despite being made to promote it

I can't say it doesn't deserve a lot of recognition though.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jun 22, 2013)

I have a question, which twilight princess is better. The wii version or gamecube verison


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 22, 2013)

Gamecube, but you can play the Wii version on a WiiU

All Im gonna say is I have a lot of Indie games to buy in the next two years ._.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 23, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> I have a question, which twilight princess is better. The wii version or gamecube verison



Anything that doesn't use motion controls is better.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 23, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> I have a question, which twilight princess is better. The wii version or gamecube verison


 a lot of people said GC version..



Gnome said:


> Anything that doesn't use motion controls is better.


 liar....


----------



## Furious George (Jun 23, 2013)

Gnome said:


> Anything that doesn't use motion controls is better.





Malvingt2 said:


> liar....



No... no, he's pretty much right.

I'm trying to get into Metroid Prime Corruption right now but the controls are making that really difficult.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 23, 2013)

Pssh.  Corruption's controls were amazing for a console. Much better than your typical dual-analog setup, IMO.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 23, 2013)

Maybe it just takes getting used to after stepping away from the Wii for some time, or the room I'm playing in is too small for Wii motion controls... I don't know. 

All I know is playing Corruption is making me frown.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 23, 2013)

How close do you sit to the TV?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 23, 2013)

The Metroid Prime Trilogy on the Wii has some of the best implementation of motion controls on the system. 

A traditional controller is the worst choice for FPS games imo. The best being keyboard + mouse, and second best being (imo) motion controls like the Wiimote + Nunchuk.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 23, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> The Metroid Prime Trilogy on the Wii has some of the best implementation of motion controls on the system.
> 
> A traditional controller is the worst choice for FPS games imo. The best being keyboard + mouse, and second best being (imo) motion controls like the Wiimote + Nunchuk.



It has better precision sure. But it's not better for long periods of play.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 23, 2013)

How long are we talking? My arms never got tired while playing Metroid Prime 3 on Wii.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 23, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> How long are we talking? My arms never got tired while playing Metroid Prime Trilogy on Wii.



I go weeks in between playing games a lot. So when I have the time I play in 5 hour play sessions or longer.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 23, 2013)

Hmm, well I can't comment there, I don't think I played MP3 or any other Wii game that used motion controls for more than 5 hours at a time.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 23, 2013)

RE4 was better on the Wii than on PS2 and GC. It's not like it takes much effort to aim with a wii mote, just tweak your wrist a bit.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 23, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Hmm, well I can't comment there, I don't think I played MP3 or any other Wii game that used motion controls for more than 5 hours at a time.



You don't notice much when playing. But the day after doesn't feel so good.

Also, while I enjoyed Skyward Sword, motion controls included. I would have liked the option for standard controller for comparison reasons. Everyone said it's the game that plays best with motion controls, but how do we know if we can't compare?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 23, 2013)

Gnome said:


> You don't notice much when playing. But the day after doesn't feel so good.
> 
> Also, while I enjoyed Skyward Sword, motion controls included. I would have liked the option for standard controller for comparison reasons. Everyone said it's the game that plays best with motion controls, but how do we know if we can't compare?



Well, the comparison comes from Skyward Sword vs other games with motion controls.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 23, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Well, the comparison comes from Skyward Sword vs other games with motion controls.



True. I would just like to compare the game vs itself. Motion vs No-Motion.

Seeing as the sword play and menu's were supposedly motion controlled reliant. It may have convinced me of Motion controls usefulness.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 23, 2013)

Gnome said:


> True. I would just like to compare the game vs itself. Motion vs No-Motion.
> 
> Seeing as the sword play and menu's were supposedly motion controlled reliant. It may have convinced me of Motion controls usefulness.



Giving the Nun-Chucks stiff analog stick, there is probably truth that Skyward Sword had to be a motion control game.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 23, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Giving the Nun-Chucks stiff analog stick, there is probably truth that Skyward Sword had to be a motion control game.



Probably. 

I've heard that people like to play it on an emulator. I can't really imagine how that works.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 23, 2013)

Gnome said:


> Probably.
> 
> I've heard that people like to play it on an emulator. I can't really imagine how that works.



Everyone that I've talked to who has played it on emulator still uses the motion controls.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 23, 2013)

Motion controls are required to do skyward sword in the way it was done.
Like how touch controls or precise controls like the wii are required to do trauma center.
You couldn't do it any other way.

Not like the kinect bullshit that doesn't work at all except in the simplest of tasks mainly because while the wii does use motion it still uses buttons at the same time balancing the two making it where it isn't a damn clusterfuck or when it uses it for rail like shooters something that requires precise aiming. Hell it even worked for RE4 on the wii it's the best version.

Though some people still messed this up, like for okami. Okami on wii had you do waggle attacks and it just didn't work.
The drawing worked pretty well (wii and all) but the combat ended up being imprecise since they didn't use all of the buttons


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 23, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Motion controls are required to do skyward sword in the way it was done.



And then Revengeance comes and shows how you complement a conventional combat system with an secondary mode featuring directional attacks.

Skyward Sword was functional but eventually the "Simon Says" got pretty stale, it only shines when you're fighting bosses or mini-bosses.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 23, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And then Revengeance comes and shows how you complement a conventional combat system with an secondary mode featuring directional attacks.


That's comparing an apple to a tomato


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 23, 2013)

What are the seeds? And whats the arsenic in the apple seeds?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 23, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> What are the seeds? And whats the arsenic in the apple seeds?



The arsenic is kinect


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]gT4I4K3_DE8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 24, 2013)

Curious to ask, but what was the reception like for 3D Land when it was reveled. Obviously not as down as "OMG3DWORLDIZJUSTANHDPORTOFA3DSGAME" two weeks ago, but i wonder....


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 24, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And then Revengeance comes and shows how you complement a conventional combat system with an secondary mode featuring directional attacks.
> 
> Skyward Sword was functional but eventually the "Simon Says" got pretty stale, it only shines when you're fighting bosses or mini-bosses.



Didn't revengence have to slow down time to do that effectively first?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 24, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Curious to ask, but what was the reception like for 3D Land when it was reveled. Obviously not as down as "OMG3DWORLDIZJUSTANHDPORTOFA3DSGAME" two weeks ago, but i wonder....



I remeber it being pretty well received... since it was impressive... for a 3DS game.  

Sorry, I'm one of those people who are not altogether pleased with 3D World. Nintendo set a standard with 64/Sunhine/Galaxy of expanding deeply on the franchise and (at times) the entire platforming genre. Cat Mario and co-op doesn't fit the bill.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2013)

And then Super Mario 3D World will be a major hit and will be nominated for a GotY award.

You all know it'll happen.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 24, 2013)

Furious George said:


> I remeber it being pretty well received... since it was impressive... for a 3DS game.
> 
> Sorry, I'm one of those people who are not altogether pleased with 3D World. Nintendo set a standard with 64/Sunhine/Galaxy of expanding deeply on the franchise and (at times) the entire platforming genre. Cat Mario and co-op doesn't fit the bill.



Funny you should mention sunshine when people weren't too happy with it not because it wasn't a good game but it wasn't as revolutionary as 64.  Nintendo fanboys can have some really crazy expectations.  

But 3d land for the wii U i have to admit looks underwhelming. But that was just something to tide people over like Windwaker HD.  When the true mario game comes i can only imagine the vast increases in pregnancy that will occur.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2013)

3D World is the true Mario game.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 24, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Funny you should mention sunshine when people weren't too happy with it not because it wasn't a good game but it wasn't as revolutionary as 64.  Nintendo fanboys can have some really crazy expectations.



Yeah, Sunshine definitely wasn't as revolutionary as 64/Galaxy in the grand scheme of things, but at least that was taking the Mario formula and doing something drastically new with it. I at least expect every major console Mario release to have something new. Otherwise, all of the haters claims that "its the same game every year" is sort of justified.



Death-kun said:


> 3D World is the true Mario game.



Shut up!


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 24, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Yeah, Sunshine definitely wasn't as revolutionary as 64/Galaxy in the grand scheme of things, but at least that was taking the Mario formula and doing something drastically new with it. I at least expect every major console Mario release to have something new. Otherwise, all of the haters claims that "its the same game every year" is sort of justified.



 Mario Galaxy isn't revolutionary in the slightest, it's a good game (more so Galaxy 2 than 1), but shouldn't be mentioned in the same line as Mario 64 in terms of innovation or even scope (in which Galaxy is actually a very small and limited game, but its artistic design gives the impression of something other wise). Getting 10/10 scores on IGN doesn't make a game revolutionary. 

I know you're going to say you're not talking about reception...but you really are if you think Galaxy is more "revolutionary" than Sunshine. Sunshine is a far more daring and ambitious game, which is why people did not like it - because it is different from 64. People liked Galaxy because it went back to more familiar territory. If anything, Sunshine has become a gem, if more people were to go back and play it they would see that it's a good game.







Furious George said:


> I remeber it being pretty well received... since it was impressive... for a 3DS game.
> 
> Sorry, I'm one of those people who are not altogether pleased with 3D World. Nintendo set a standard with 64/Sunhine/Galaxy of expanding deeply on the franchise and (at times) the entire platforming genre. Cat Mario and co-op doesn't fit the bill.



3DS World will probably be the best 3D Mario because it actually plays like a Super Mario Bros game (where 64 and its sequels are their own Ip which are branded). 3DS Land was awesome, but it was short and a little uneventful because it was the first game of its series. All 3DS Land needed was to be a bit more expansive, which will probably happen in its Wii-U sequel.

64/Sunshine/Galaxy are just romanticized, and none of them except 64 "expanded" the platforming genre. Those games are really more famous for being Nintendos triple A titles, so I guess that is why people look at a game as 3DS World as skippable.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 24, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Mario Galaxy isn't revolutionary in the slightest, it's a good game (more so Galaxy 2 than 1), but shouldn't be mentioned in the same line as Mario 64 in terms of innovation or even scope (in which Galaxy is actually a very small and limited game, but its artistic design gives the impression of something other wise). Getting 10/10 scores on IGN doesn't make a game revolutionary.
> 
> I know you're going to say you're not talking about reception...but you really are if you think Galaxy is more "revolutionary" than Sunshine. Sunshine is a far more daring and ambitious game, which is why people did not like it - because it is different from 64. People liked Galaxy because it went back to more familiar territory. If anything, Sunshine has become a gem, if more people were to go back and play it they would see that it's a good game.



Moving around back and forth from planet-to-planet, each planet having its own gravity field and full 3D-exploration all in one game stage... what platformer before Galaxy has done that?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Gamers campaign to end Wii U region locking*





> With Microsoft reversing all its content control policies on Xbox One, and Sony already planning a region-free PlayStation 4, Nintendo is insisting on keeping all the territories separated on Wii U. Fans are now taking the platform holder to task.
> 
> Cheered by recent efforts to appeal to Microsoft and Sony, gamers around the Web hope to convince Nintendo to abandon the outdated notion that we're no longer a global market, and get it to stop region-locking its sytems. In a post on NeoGAF, a massive list of Miiverse posts have been cataloged, as users take the pleas direct to Nintendo's proprietary social network.
> 
> ...


----------



## Enclave (Jun 24, 2013)

I put this in the PS4 thread but Death-kun has made me think it would probably belong in here as well.



If this gets made?  That'd be awesome, it's totally my kind of jRPG.  Not one of those crap ass parody ones that are so common today.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2013)

Support it, guys.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 24, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Moving around back and forth from planet-to-planet,


That's an aesthetic, not a game mechanic. Jumping from "planet to planet" is what you do in every platformer. 



> each planet having its own gravity field


Erm..you mean the physics change depending on what area you're in? Not to mention the gravity changing aspect of the game is severely over blown. There were like 3 different gravity fields (really only two, unless you're counting things like reverse controls as gravity fields, in which case tons of games have done that), most of the planets had the same physics which was the default physics. 



> full 3D-exploration all in one game stage...


What exactly do you call 3D Exploration? Galaxy levels are very straight forward, not much for exploration. You're making the game seem a lot larger than it actually is. 





> what platformer before Galaxy has done that?


 If it is so revolutionary, what games have done what it has after? The Sonic ripoff is the only one that is anything like Galaxy, so it's hardly revolutionary even if we were to agree it is innovative.

There is nothing special about tweaking the gravity depending on what stage you're in. That is exactly what a water or space stage is in most games. They just used that premise for the gimmick of the game. As for your question, Rayman and LittleBigPlanet have done similar things, just not revolved an entire game around it. The latter  were in development the same time as Galaxy. The handling in itself for the Galaxy games was almost exactly like the older Mario games.

Not to mention the idea had already been fleshed out in other genres, more so the FPS, so it's not like the idea was not there. Really, Half Life 1 basically has this mechanic (it was made in the 90s with plenty of other games copying it), and while it is an FPS it is heavily platforming oriented.  I am sure there are a bunch of more obscure games that have had at least one stage display different physics than prior stages in the 40 years that gaming has existed.

It is a 3D Mario game with a theme and a twist, it didn't try to reinvent the wheel at all. It wasn't a rehash (though Galaxy 2 was), but I don't get how that makes it revolutionary, unless your standard for what is revolutionary is relatively low. 


How is the game more unique than Sunshine?



EDIT: On second thought, I see what you mean to an extent. But I find it strange to be labeled in the same vain as Mario 64 in terms of innovation.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 24, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> 3D World is the true Mario game.



Nope. 

Hey nintendo, bring Battalion Wars and Fire Emblem next.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Nope.
> 
> Hey nintendo, bring Battalion Wars and Fire Emblem next.



Leave Intelligent Systems alone, hopefully they're working on Advance Wars for the 3DS right now since they've finishing Fire Emblem: Awakening and Paper Mario: Sticker Star.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 24, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Leave Intelligent Systems alone, hopefully they're working on Advance Wars for the 3DS right now since they've finishing Fire Emblem: Awakening and Paper Mario: Sticker Star.



They got some work to do. Advanced Wars, Battalion wars, and another Fire Emblem for WiiU. Without any throwaway characters please, looks at Fiona from Radiant Dawn.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> They got some work to do. Advanceed Wars, Battalion wars, and another Fire Emblem for WiiU. Without any throwaway characters please, looks at Fiona from Radiant Dawn.



I'm pretty sure they and Atlus are developing SMT x FE together.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 24, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm pretty sure they and Atlus are developing SMT x FE together.



Better hurry up then.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 24, 2013)

*Ubisoft ‘Big Supporters’ of Wii U, Mobile Companion Apps
*


> It hasn’t been an easy run for Wii U. With hesitation from EA, no support for next-gen engines and a simple “maybe” from some third-party publishers, the system hasn’t found much of a footing in the crowded console market.
> 
> Despite that, one continued source of support for Nintendo’s console has been Ubisoft, who, even after taking a former exclusive multiplatform, has still been announcing games for Wii U and plans to continue doing so moving forward. Speaking to IGN at E3, Ubisoft senior vice president of sales and marketing Tony Key explained why the publisher still believes in Wii U, plus its focus on additional second screen experiences like mobile companion apps.
> 
> ...


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 24, 2013)

You know I've been thinking about something.


Just how much are these publishers hoping the Wii U will sell before they start supporting it properly again?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2013)

CAWL AWF DOOTY sales


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 24, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Nope.



Facts are facts, bra.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 24, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> You know I've been thinking about something.
> 
> 
> Just how much are these publishers hoping the Wii U will sell before they start supporting it properly again?



When you hear 3 mil in a month (if I recall for tomb raider) is not enough of a profit. My question is the same as yours, what's their magic number? Considering developing for the platform itself is cheap. 


Asa-Kun said:


> Facts are facts, bra.



I call Nintendo's bluff and raise them a Super Mario Universe.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 24, 2013)

Apparently 3D world was in development before 3D land


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 24, 2013)

Ah, so it was in development before 3D land, that explains alot. So wait, would 3D land be called a very long demo then? 

I won't deny, the longer I look at the gameplay the more 3D world is warming up to me. It does seem like a sleeper. It's not galaxy but it gives me this 64 feeling, I personally find that a good thing but I guess you may call it.....backtracking?

I do agree that they shouldn't center an entire game around one powerup though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 24, 2013)

They havent^

Considering how 3D Land gets acussed of being light I'd say yes a very long demo. centered the game around that power up

I'd suggest watching the developer direct as well


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 24, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> They havent^



They outright said in interviews that the center "novel" idea about World is the fucking cat suit.

It's exactly like Land and the Tanuki suit.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 24, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> They havent^
> 
> Considering how 3D Land gets acussed of being light I'd say yes a very long demo. centered the game around that power up
> 
> I'd suggest watching the developer direct as well



We'd have to play the game to find out.

Sneaky nintendo is sneaky. 

Yeah I've seen it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 24, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They outright said in interviews that the center "novel" idea about World is the fucking cat suit.
> 
> It's exactly like Land and the Tanuki suit.



They also said not every level uses the suit

Im just going to say the game has a very nostalgic feel to it. The casuals will buy this up like its 2D non confusing mario


Thats still incomplete


----------



## Furious George (Jun 25, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> EDIT: On second thought, I see what you mean to an extent. But I find it strange to be labeled in the same vain as Mario 64 in terms of innovation.



I really don't. 

And I'm glad that you see what I mean because it would have been hell answering every single point you bring up in your massive post... but to address the key things: 

*If its so revolutionary why didn't other games copy off of it like they did 64?*

I think this has a lot to do with the difference in time and thus a difference in platformer relevance.

Super Mario 64 came out in 1996: a time where the platformer (both 2d side-scrolling and polygonal critter-mascot) still flourished.

Super Mario Galaxy came out in 2007: a time where (and sort of still now) platformers lost all of the limelight and appear largely as indie throwbacks and b-list franchises like Ratchet and Clank. 

Super Mario 64's innovations meant a lot more because of the time period and the copycats were far more numerous. 

Without question, no platformer did what Galaxy did before Galaxy... but the waves this causes in the industry obviously won't be as big because straight platformers themselves are sort of antiquated now. Ratchet & Clank sort of stole the idea in Tools of Destruction and A Crack in Time, Sonic obviously did with Lost Worlds.... that's... about it though (its worth noting that both things I mentioned represent a huge portion of straight mascot platformers that still make good money.).

Its sort of like some guy finding a way to completely change the picture quality of VHS tapes so they almost look like 1080p. Its incredibly awesome and revolutionary now that we've got HD video tapes, but no one has a VCR anymore anyway.... it doesn't diminish the genius of it at all. Its just that no one but VCR weirdos cares.

*What makes Super Mario Galaxy so much more unique than Super Mario Sunshine?*

I'll be honest here and say that I haven't played Super Mario Sunshine... THAT BEING SAID I have read about it and seen gameplay footage... its pretty much Mario spraying water at dirty things, right? I'm not trying to be cynical here nor am I trying to discredit the game, but that is pretty much what I get from it. And if it really is what it seems like in gameplay vids... I'm not seeing how you can seriously ask this question.

But I do believe we may get caught up in wordplay here. I said Super Mario Sunshine was not the revolutionary step that 64/Galaxy was... and it wasn't. I never said it wasn't as unique as the other two, albeit in its own gimmicky way. In fact, my point was that Sunshine was at least a completely fresh step for the series, wheareas Super Mario 3D World is not at all.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 25, 2013)

Super Mario 3D World isn't even out dawg.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 25, 2013)

Doesn't matter.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 25, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Doesn't matter.



The fuck if it doesn't. When I saw Metroid Prime for the first time it looked fun, but when I played it? Nah man, not fun.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 25, 2013)

Speaking of which, Metroid Prime Corruption is the tits. I take back my earlier complaints.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 25, 2013)

The only good Metroid is Other M.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I stop trolling now
*Spoiler*: __ 



Who wants pancakes?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 25, 2013)

Pancakes?  You've narrowly avoided a neg THIS time...

/eats pancakes


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2013)

Gnome said:


> The only good Metroid is Other M.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



What no whip cream? *negs*


----------



## Gnome (Jun 25, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> What no whip cream? *negs*



Do I look like a fucking communist?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2013)

Gnome said:


> Do I look like a fucking communist?



No, but I would hope you would have some taste.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 25, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They outright said in interviews that the center "novel" idea about World is the fucking cat suit.
> 
> It's exactly like Land and the Tanuki suit.



At least they're not hyping it up to the levels they did for the "coins, coins everywhere!" thing they had going for NSMB2. And then people realized the coins did nothing besides give you infinite lives. At least the Cat Suit looks mildly interesting.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 25, 2013)

I maintain that should have been a Wario game^


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 25, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I maintain that should have been a Wario game^



Well, that's what I said but Wario doesn't sell.

I'm still waiting for my Wario and Waluigi: Partners in Crime platformer.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 26, 2013)

This is a Japan only Pikmin 3 focused Nintendo Direct which aired early this morning starring Miyamoto. It's basically a Let's Play. 

Oh yeah and obviously its all in Japanese.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey, isn't he THAT Matsumato guy off Gaki No Tsukai programme?

Damn, the age starting to catch up on him.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 26, 2013)

*Activision Wants Nintendo To Be Successful With Wii U*


----------



## Yagura (Jun 26, 2013)

I think we all do.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 26, 2013)

Tell that to the console war fanboys.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the news... I made thread on GAF


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 26, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Activision Wants Nintendo To Be Successful With Wii U*



And I want a million dollars!!!!

......Nope still haven't gotten it.

What steps have activision taken to try and ensure that?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2013)

Call of Duty: Ghosts will be coming later this year on the WiiU as well. Reggie basically confirmed it. Microsoft (more than likely) paid Activision to make the game seem more relevant on the Xbox One. Like how they paid other developers to not show their games during Sony's E3 conference.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 26, 2013)

How many games "weren't" shown in Sony's E3 conference though?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2013)

Basically, it was any game shown at Microsoft's conference that didn't end with an "XBOX ONE EXCLUSIVE" screen. I don't really remember how many, though.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 26, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Basically, it was any game shown at Microsoft's conference that didn't end with an "XBOX ONE EXCLUSIVE" screen. I don't really remember how many, though.



Even some games that did say that are only timed exclusives *cough*Titanfall*cough*


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 26, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Activision Wants Nintendo To Be Successful With Wii U*



Great now publish more than CoD on it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]sYGWbG-nidQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Basically, it was any game shown at Microsoft's conference that didn't end with an "XBOX ONE EXCLUSIVE" screen. I don't really remember how many, though.



You have Crimson Dragon and Quantum Break of which both look awesome respectively. Then you have D4, Dead Rising 3, Forza Motorsport 5, Halo 5, 	Killer Instinct, Project Spark, Rabbids Invasion, Ryse: Son of Rome, Sunset Overdrive and an Untitled Black Tusk game. You probably have some kinect and fitness bullshit somewhere but I don't care.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


>



wait what? what is going to happen with the Nintendo game? O_o


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> wait what? what is going to happen with the Nintendo game? O_o



Go to the "Uncertain Future For Atlus" thread to discuss.


----------



## Bowser (Jun 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


>


Hmm, given that most of games that Atlus will release this year will be on Nintendo+the fact their developping FExSMT game, i'd say there is a good chance that the big N buy them


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

Bowser said:


> Hmm, given that most of games that Atlus will release this year will be on Nintendo+the fact their developping FExSMT game, i'd say there is a good chance that the big N buy them



Go to the other thread to discuss this stuff.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 27, 2013)

Nintendo. Please buy Atlus for the love of god. Persona 5 on Wii U or 3DS would be delicious....


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 27, 2013)

Persona 5 can be on the Wii U as well as the PS4.  Everybody's happy.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Persona 5 can be on the Wii U as well as the PS4.  Everybody's happy.



Except for the Persona fanboys who foam at the mouth at the thought of Persona being on anything other than a Sony system. 

Just like the Sony fanboys who were mad that the Xbox 360 also got Final Fantasy XIII.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 27, 2013)

Or the Sony fanboys who raged quit over Wii U getting exclusivity with Bayonetta 2. 

This isn't the fucking PS2 generation anymore, Jesus.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Except for the Persona fanboys who foam at the mouth at the thought of Persona being on anything other than a Sony system.
> 
> Just like the Sony fanboys who were mad that the Xbox 360 also got Final Fantasy XIII.



Those aren't persona fanboys but rather Sony fanboys.

I guess they thought it being on the 360 would affect the visuals of the game or some shit like that.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 27, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Or the Sony fanboys who raged quit over Wii U getting exclusivity with Bayonetta 2.
> 
> This isn't the fucking PS2 generation anymore, Jesus.



Somebody in the Persona 4 the Golden thread reminded me that Nintendo still does region locking BS.  Yeah, that alone is reason enough for me to want Sony to grab them, screw Nintendo.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Nintendo. Please buy Atlus for the love of god. Persona 5 on Wii U or 3DS would be delicious....



Well, I'm used to playing Persona 3/4 on my PS3 but I wouldn't mind seeing the next one on a Nintendo system


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 27, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Somebody in the Persona 4 the Golden thread reminded me that Nintendo still does region locking BS.  Yeah, that alone is reason enough for me to want Sony to grab them, screw Nintendo.



But Death-Kun mentioned that their localization of their games are quite consistent. 

So what's the problem?  Do you speak japanese or something?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 27, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Or the Sony fanboys who raged quit over Wii U getting exclusivity with Bayonetta 2.
> 
> This isn't the fucking PS2 generation anymore, Jesus.



I'm fairly sure I'm not a Sony fanboy yet I still vehemently believe that Bayonetta 2's exclusivity is pretty shit. Hell, the franchise started multiplatform, why would only Sony fanboys be mad at that deal?

If anything the Sony fanboys should be pissed at their version of Bayonetta being a botched piece of shit. At the end of the day, Platinum Game is console agnostic but any deals they have with Nintendo, that goes out of the water, and when that happened with a multiplatform game, that's when people got sandy vaginas, me included.

Oh, console wars. You rascal, you.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 27, 2013)

Well you know why that happened Deathbringerpt.  Everybody else turned them away.

And LOL at PS3 port


----------



## Enclave (Jun 27, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> But Death-Kun mentioned that their localization of their games are quite consistent.
> 
> So what's the problem?  Do you speak japanese or something?



I've been known to play japanese jRPGs on occasion, have since my highschool days.  My ability to read is spotty at best but I can generally get through a game with effort and a translation guide for additional help.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 27, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm fairly sure I'm not a Sony fanboy yet I still vehemently believe that Bayonetta 2's exclusivity is pretty shit. Hell, the franchise started multiplatform, why would only Sony fanboys be mad at that deal?
> 
> If anything the Sony fanboys should be pissed at their version of Bayonetta being a botched piece of shit. At the end of the day, Platinum Game is console agnostic but any deals they have with Nintendo, that goes out of the water, and when that happened with a multiplatform game, that's when people got sandy vaginas, me included.
> 
> Oh, console wars. You rascal, you.



Ok maybe i should have added console war fanboys in general. Sorry...

Oh i sure as hell am mad. Since i have no interest in the 460 combined with the Bayo1 PS3 port, i practically have no other method into fully purchasing the 1st game. 



> Somebody in the Persona 4 the Golden thread reminded me that Nintendo still does region locking BS. Yeah, that alone is reason enough for me to want Sony to grab them, screw Nintendo.



Considering that Nintendo as of this year has been publishing localization of various 3DS games compared to Sony (besides their advantage of zero region locked hardware), you can't totally put that reason against Nintendo.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 27, 2013)

Bowser said:


> Hmm, given that most of games that Atlus will release this year will be on Nintendo+the fact their developping FExSMT game, i'd say there is a good chance that the big N buy them



Guess I'll have to fetch the shitstorm chair just in case.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 27, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Considering that Nintendo as of this year has been publishing localization of various 3DS games compared to Sony (besides their advantage of zero region locked hardware), you can't totally put that reason against Nintendo.



Yes, I can.  Rumour has it that Nintendo chose between localising Bravely Default and Dragon Quest VII and rather than localising both they are localising Bravely Default.

That's unacceptable and has me kinda fuming at Nintendo if the rumour turns out true.

Besides, Sony is very good about localising their 1st party games which is what Atlus games would be if Sony bought them.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 27, 2013)

Err what? 



It stated that it was a forced choice between which one they COULD bring over to the West, implicating that it was probably out of their hands to pick both. 

Those are their 1st party content, of course it would be easy to localize their presence. We're talking about *third party* content and the company at hand.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2013)

Atlas did a pretty good job of making sure Persona 4 Arena was brought over with both English and Japanese versions available which made region locking a non-issue.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 27, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Atlas did a pretty good job of making sure Persona 4 Arena was brought over with both English and Japanese versions available which made region locking a non-issue.



Only for Japan and the US. Europe got screwed over hard.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm fairly sure I'm not a Sony fanboy yet I still vehemently believe that Bayonetta 2's exclusivity is pretty shit. Hell, the franchise started multiplatform, why would only Sony fanboys be mad at that deal?



Because... it was going... to die.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 27, 2013)

Thats because Atlas lacked a partner in Europe. Dragon Quest73DS is horrible, how Square managed to fuck up a port is beyond me.


----------



## Muk (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2013)

Investors meeting..

Cheesemeister‏@Cheesemeister3k
...There are more unannounced Wii U titles coming by 2014. There was more info than could be released at E3. Wanted to ease owners' fears...

Cheesemeister‏@Cheesemeister3k
Don't want to leave a long gap between announcement/release of new game types that would lessen the impact or allow competitors to copy...

Cheesemeister‏@Cheesemeister3k
Nintendo has the job of both introducing video games to people who've never played before as well as satisfying existing fans.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Most recent list of Nintendo's subsidiaries (June 28, 2013)*

Name: Nintendo of America Inc
Region: United States of America
Capital: $110000000
Corporate role: Sales/marketing
Ownership percentage: 100

Name: Nintendo of Canada Ltd.
Region: Canada
Capital: C$4000000
Corporate role: Sales/marketing
Ownership percentage: 100


Name: Nintendo of Europe GmbH
Region: Germany
Capital: ?30000000
Corporate role: Sales/marketing
Ownership percentage: 100

Name: Nintendo France S.A.R.L.
Region: France
Capital: ?10000000
Corporate role: Marketing/sales
Ownership percentage: 100

Name: Nintendo Benelux B.V
Region: Netherlands
Capital: ?6800000
Corporate role: Sales/marketing
Ownership percentage: 100

Name: Nintendo Iberica, S.A.
Region: Spain
Capital: ?3000000
Corporate role: Sales/marketing
Ownership percentage: 100 

Name: Nintendo RU LLC. 
Region: Russia
Capital: RUB104000000
Corporate role: Sales/marketing
Ownership percentage: 100

Name: Nintendo Australia Pty. Ltd.
Region: Australia
Capital: AUD8500000
Corporate role: Sales/marketing
Ownership percentage: 100

Name: Nintendo Taiwan Co. Ltd.
Region: Taiwan
Capital: NT$5000000
Corporate role: Sales/marketing
Ownership percentage: 100

Name: Nintendo of Korea Co. Ltd.
Region: South Korea
Capital: ₩25000000
Corporate role: Sales/marketing
Ownership percentage: 100

Name: iQue, Ltd
Region: China
Capital: $26000000
Corporate role: Sales/marketing
Ownership percentage: 100

Name: Nintendo Technology Development Inc. 
Region: United States of America
Capital: The list states 1 US$, I assume they mean a million US$
Corporate role: Development
Ownership percentage: 100

Name: Nintendo Software Technology Corporation
Region: United States of America
Capital: $20000
Corporate role: Development
Ownership percentage: 100

Name: SiRAS.com Inc
Region: United States of America
Capital: $900000
Corporate role: Other (product return solutions, retail fraud etc.)
Ownership percentage: 100

Name: Retro Studios, Inc.
Region: United States of America
Capital: $10001000
Corporate role: Development
Ownership percentage: 100

Name: Nintendo (Hong Kong) Co., Ltd.
Region: Hong Kong
Capital: HK$49300000
Corporate role: Development
Ownership percentage: 100

Name: Nintendo European Research and Development SAS 
Region: France
Capital: ?300000
Corporate role: Development
Ownership percentage: 97

Name: Nd Cube Company, Ltd.
Region: Japan (Tokyo)
Capital: ?483000000
Corporate role: Development
Ownership percentage: 96

Name: 1-UP Studio Co., Ltd.
Region: Japan (Tokyo)
Capital: ?90000000
Corporate role: Development
Ownership percentage: 100

Name: Monolith Software, Ltd. (was Inc.)
Region: Japan (Tokyo)
Capital: ?75000000
Corporate role: Development
Ownership percentage: 97

Name: Nintendo Network Service Database Inc.
Region: Japan (Tokyo)
Capital: ?480000000
Corporate role: Other (network services)
Ownership percentage: 100

Name: Mario Club Co., Ltd.
Region: Kyoto
Capital: ?450000000
Corporate role: Development (debugging)
Ownership percentage: 100


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 28, 2013)

So after he lost his job at vigil games he suddenly had a change of heart after being an indie developer?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 28, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> So after he lost his job at vigil games he suddenly had a change of heart after being an indie developer?



they are all hypocrites is all


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2013)

I bet Namco Bandai regret selling Monolith Soft to Nintendo right now.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 28, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Investors meeting..
> 
> *Cheesemeister‏@Cheesemeister3k
> ...There are more unannounced Wii U titles coming by 2014. There was more info than could be released at E3. Wanted to ease owners' fears...*



Oh come on, you at least could have rivaled Sony's (if that would have been almost possible) if you announced them at E3 dammit! 

Well at least this eases my concern as to if they had more to show but didn't. 



> I bet Namco Bandai regret selling Monolith Soft to Nintendo right now.



Giving Nintendo one of the most potential ambitious RPG companies of them all was such a wonderful treat. Now if only Monolith Soft were as big as S.E. ......


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2013)

Monolith Soft being small is a good thing... I like how they are split..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2013)

Cheesemeister‏@Cheesemeister3k
Q6: Wii U support. A6: There are few 3rd-party titles announced for Wii U, as was said. More support soon would be good, 2 things to do

Cheesemeister‏@Cheesemeister3k
First: release 1st-party titles one after another starting next month will revitalize the Wii U. Second: make hits out of 3rd-party titles.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 28, 2013)

Basically, the 3DS strategy, only harder now. 

Now how about that price cut....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Basically, the 3DS strategy, only harder now.
> 
> Now how about that price cut....



Nintendo's being stubborn about it but it's only a matter of time before they slash the price. November would probably be the best month.

I just wish we were able to play our old Wii games with the Pro controllers.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2013)

I wonder how many games are they hiding from us.. Iwata sounds very confident about 2014


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 28, 2013)

If that's the case then maybe 2014 won't be that bad after all, if SSB4, MK8, and Bayo2 aren't most of the major titles ocming out next year from Nintendo (lol who am i kidding that was rather obvious XD).



> Nintendo's being stubborn about it but it's only a matter of time before they slash the price. November would probably be the best month.



I'd put my money on July, since that's (i think) the month were the 3DS got it too. Plus the fact that the PS4/XB1 arriving on November with their potential marketing might get in the way with the affect of a price cut on Wii U.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2013)

X is coming out 2014 too and do not forget the Yoshi game...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 28, 2013)

> Q14: media misrepresentation. A15: Iwata: Some media reports have, w/o asking or referring to official announcements, w/o confirming.....and reporting as if announced -- that is, *taking some of my words out of context and rewriting them to amplify animosity*



LOL that's exactly what NeoGAF has been churning out for a while now. 



> X is coming out 2014 too and do not forget the Yoshi game...



Oh yes! Those two as well.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2013)

A price cut in a month with no major release seems foolish. They're probably going to cut the price in October or November, in time for Windwaker HD/Donkey Kong and the holidays.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2013)

Funny investors didn't ask about a price cut this time around.. If I remember correctly they did for the 3DS


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 28, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> So after he lost his job at vigil games he suddenly had a change of heart after being an indie developer?



That just gets on my nerves.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 29, 2013)

> Miyamoto: You don't have to start by creating new characters in order to present new ways to play or new ways to use media.



This man knows.


----------



## Bowser (Jun 29, 2013)

Bitch should have given something special for the Weegee, now the Weegee is going to give her "something special" in return, if you know what i mean

Nah, just kidding that a gif of the japanese ad for New Super Luigi U


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Latest issue of ONM features Call of Duty: Ghosts preview*


----------



## Yagura (Jun 29, 2013)

What the hell is "ONM"?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 29, 2013)

Yagura said:


> What the hell is "ONM"?



Official Nintendo Magazine


----------



## Yagura (Jun 29, 2013)

Oh.  



I suppose that sounds promising though. If you actually care about CoD, that is.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 29, 2013)

Yagura said:


> Oh.
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose that sounds promising though. If you actually care about CoD, that is.



The thing is, why not confirmed this version already? like every year Nintendo fans have to see this...


----------



## Yagura (Jun 30, 2013)

*Rumor: Mario Kart 8 drifts onto Wii U in April 2014*


> After Wii Sports, which had the benefit of being bundled with all non-Japanese Wiis for the longest time, Mario Kart Wii is the best-selling game for Nintendo's white wonder -- it's moved over 34 million units as of this past December. If ever there was a title that could kick the flagging Wii U into gear, a new Mario Kart would be it.
> 
> We've known since E3 that Mario Kart 8 would miss the holiday season, leaving Wii U in the hands of Pikmin 3, Super Mario 3D World, and a bounty of others. No definite release date outside of a nebulous "Spring 2014" was given, but a possible slip-up in a recent Nintendo of Europe newsletter pegs the month as April. This tidbit comes from Twitter user DeSero, who uploaded a pic of the email Nintendo supposedly sent out.
> 
> MK Wii also released in an April, so this news sounds pretty legit to me. I wonder why Nintendo couldn't get this out in time for Christmas, however. Wii U needs all its big guns out yesterday.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 30, 2013)

When they said Mario Kart 8 during Nintendo Direct would be out in Spring 2014, what month did they think it would be out on?


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 30, 2013)

December 2013 obviously.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm a bit peeved that I have wait until next year to get my hands on a Mario Kart game, but I would have been even more peeved if they rushed it out. I hope the polished product supports up to 5 players locally and allows us the option of using any controller (Wii Controller, Pro Controller and obviously the Gamepad)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 30, 2013)

​


> The World Intellectual Property Organisation has denied Nintendo?s request to the URL wiiu.com. The domain belongs to an individual who registered it long before even the original Wii console existed.  The World Intellectual Property Organisation did not cite a specific reason why the filing was denied. But it has emerged that the domain was actually up for auction a few days before Nintendo filed its complaint. Nintendo could have purchased it at a discounted price, but decided not to. It?s unclear whether they will ever own the domain.


----------



## Bowser (Jun 30, 2013)

The sad thing, is that this is true


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 30, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> ​



Then they can just own Wii-U.com


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 30, 2013)

?Is there one where the last two images are reversed?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 30, 2013)

Pretty much true. 

Especially the creepy pony bit. 



Kira Yamato said:


> ​



Wow.....seriously.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 1, 2013)

Too.Much.Fucking.Negativity.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYYGRk57eWs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2013)

Twilight Sparkle is best.


----------



## Bowser (Jul 1, 2013)

You know when i think of MLP, i can't help but think that the autor did a deal with the devil, seriously for fuck sake that shit seem to turn anyone who watch them into brony and the autor's name is Lauren 

On a side note for the call of duty thing i think it's named Rated M for Money


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 1, 2013)

So, the Club Nintendo year is over. Hopefully CN is updated with the Gold/Platinum reward choices soon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 1, 2013)

hilarious lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 1, 2013)

*EA: Making Frostbite 3 Work On The Wii U Is Not Impossible*



> EA Games Label Executive Vice President Patrick S?derlund is quite excited about the next generation, and thinks that when the smoke of the battle between PS4 and Xbox One will clear, EA itself and the gamers will emerge as the true victors, as he expressed during a larger interview on the Japanese gaming site 4Gamer when asked about his impression on the rivalry the two next generation consoles:
> 
> "Yeah?I wonder if we?ll be the winners in the end (laughs). But, seriously speaking, since the the next generation machines were announced, even those in the media have been telling me things like ?It was an unprecedented audience rating?. In terms of this E3, if the fans of our games and the fans of other titles are willing to pay attention, that?s the most important thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 1, 2013)

That comic is kinda being ridiculous. So Nintendo is expected to crank out a new Zelda, Metroid, and Mario title every 1-2 years or something? Yeah, I don't want Assassin's Creed-level burnout, thank you very much.

We still got Mario World, Mario Kart, Smash Bros, Pikmin, Bayonetta, Sonic, Wonderful 101, and a few others coming in the next year or so. Yeah, 3rd party support is pretty weak but it's been that way since the Gamecube more or less. Honestly, Nintendo had much more to announce at E3 than I was expecting so I'm the total opposite of disappointed. I'd still give Sony the edge but certainly Nintendo's upcoming games interest me more than the usual stuff coming from Microsoft.

Also, after the complete debacle that was Other M, I'd definitely prefer they really take their time with the next Metroid game to get it right. Also, really, they're bitching about Pokemon because heaven forbid a franchise focus on a handheld system? Fuck that, how about a console Star Fox game that focuses purely on the space combat like the 64 version did!

Finally, Dreamcast got murdered largely because of that DVD player inclusion with the PS2. While the WiiU doesn't offer any video disc playability it's not really relevant since everyone and their mom owns at least 2 DVD players by now, and with BR its already well into its life so if Sony was going to murder Nintendo via BR they would have already done it this gen.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 1, 2013)

The funny thing is that, apparently, Nintendo still has a bunch of games coming out in 2014 that they haven't even announced yet. They said they didn't have enough time during their E3 Nintendo Direct to jam in every single thing they wanted. So they focused on the things that were coming out soon-ish. 

Nintendo is well-known for announcing things closer to when they'll be released, with a few notable exceptions (like Animal Crossing). Typically they don't taunt us with that "Hurrdurr we're announcing this game right now and you'll get it in 3 years... if you're lucky" bullshit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 1, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *EA: Making Frostbite 3 Work On The Wii U Is Not Impossible*



Fucking frauds, enough said.



> Typically they don't taunt us with that "Hurrdurr we're announcing this game right now and you'll get in 3 years... if you're lucky" bullshit.



KH3/FFXV were the worse offenders.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 1, 2013)

One might chalk up the "more games coming in 2014" thing to just be a statement gullible fanboys will believe, but I dunno. Investors have Iwata by the balls, so Iwata needs to watch what he says _and_ follow through with it.

Iwata doesn't generally sugarcoat a lot of what he says, and if he fucks up he acknowledges it and apologizes for it. I think he understands how important the end of 2013 and the whole of 2014 will be for the WiiU, more so than any of us do.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 1, 2013)

^That. And......

*Iwata’s Approval Rating Has Dropped*



> Nintendo president Satoru Iwata has seen his approval rating amongst investors drop from 90.60 percent down to 77.26 percent. Iwata is the only executive to have had his approval dip under 90 percent. In the past Satoru Iwata’s approval rating has been as high as 96 percent, but as it stands now Iwata is currently at 77.26 percent.





Oh dear, the same percent as Kaz Hirai's. That means both should be fired for good! Eh? 

Smh....


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 1, 2013)

If you want to do this right, target audience should be a child every time, and actual audience should be a neckbeard every time.



Khris said:


>



Way too many panels and wordswordswords, ruins what would otherwise be a decent punchline.



Death-kun said:


> The funny thing is that, apparently, Nintendo still has a bunch of games coming out in 2014 that they haven't even announced yet.



Would you expect them to say anything else? If they said "Yeah, this is all we've got, we've got nothing planned for 2014." they would be in even deeper shit than they already are.



> They said they didn't have enough time during their E3 Nintendo Direct to jam in every single thing they wanted. So they focused on the things that were coming out soon-ish.



That's clearly bullshit, they couldn't even fill up an hour with their announcements. It had nothing to do with a lack of time.


----------



## valerian (Jul 1, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Typically they don't taunt us with that "Hurrdurr we're announcing this game right now and you'll get it in 3 years... if you're lucky" bullshit.



Pikmin 3. **


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 1, 2013)

valerian said:


> Pikmin 3. **



I'm still mad.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 1, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Would you expect them to say anything else? If they said "Yeah, this is all we've got, we've got nothing planned for 2014." they would be in even deeper shit than they already are.
> 
> That's clearly bullshit, they couldn't even fill up an hour with their announcements. It had nothing to do with a lack of time.



Obviously not, but the words mean nothing if they don't back them up. So it's likely that they'll back them up. Investors may know jack shit about the gaming industry, but I'm sure they know if they're getting fucked and lied to. 

The E3 Nintendo Direct was as long as a normal Nintendo Direct. Perhaps they feel as though spending more time than that is a waste since they can just have another one any time they want. Perhaps they feel that throwing too much at an audience at one time is bad. I dunno, I'm not Iwata. 



valerian said:


> Pikmin 3. **



I said with a few notable exceptions. It was in the part you edited out, unfortunately.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2013)

valerian said:


> Pikmin 3. **



He said "Typically", brah.


----------



## God of Kingz (Jul 1, 2013)

> But my real issue with Nintendo is simply that their brand is a kid's brand. Nintendo is what you give your kids until they are old enough to earn their own Xbox or PlayStation. As a grown man, I can't expect people to take me seriously if I play Nintendo. A man plays Xbox or PlayStation or PC or he doesn't play at all. My perception is that the only grown men that play Nintendo are mama boys who never grew up. They probably also play pokemon games and fall into all manner of nasty stereo types that I as a gamer don't want to be associated with.
> 
> Thus I keep Nintendo at arms length. I don't think Nintendo is socially acceptable for an adult.




Funny stuff, man. Jesus.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 1, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> ^That. And......
> 
> *Iwata?s Approval Rating Has Dropped*
> 
> ...



Well it's not surprising. the 3DS fuck up and now the Wii U. It's not surprising that his ratings have dropped.  He's pretty much lost touch with the current industry and the people under him (i.e the developers) have to work twice as hard to not let his constant decisions put the company under.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2013)

God of Kingz said:


> Funny stuff, man. Jesus.



So much neckbeard dudebro in that post.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 1, 2013)

He only feels like a man when he has his PS4?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 1, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Well it's not surprising. the 3DS fuck up and now the Wii U. It's not surprising that his ratings have dropped.  He's pretty much lost touch with the current industry and the people under him (i.e the developers) have to work twice as hard to not let his constant decisions put the company under.



If he could turn the 3DS around then isn't impossible for the Wii U to hit it's stride either. Starting with a price cut should do the trick.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 1, 2013)

The 3ds was doomed right? 

Yah well that never happened, the wii u is fine.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 2, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Well it's not surprising. the 3DS fuck up and now the Wii U. It's not surprising that his ratings have dropped.  He's pretty much lost touch with the current industry and the people under him (i.e the developers) have to work twice as hard to not let his constant decisions put the company under.



There has been nothing wrong with the 3DS any time recently. Approval ratings are likely down because of the WiiU's incredibly slow first year.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 2, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> If he could turn the 3DS around then isn't impossible for the Wii U to hit it's stride either. Starting with a price cut should do the trick.



Did a price cut and took a pay cut as well.  The price cut effect would have been short lived as it was the games that kept the momentum going both from nintendo and third party. 
Something that iwata doesn't really have a hand in these days directly.

And let's not forget that Nintendo has a strong hold over the handheld market and not the console. People don't consider this for some strange reason. 
If Nintendo does somehow become relevant  they are going to have to be cracking out games after games after games. They are going to have to work considerably harder than any other company in the industry it's going to be really fucking stressing for them to do so while keeping up the quality of their games
They are in this situation primarily because of iwata and his foolishness.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]r35jIabpO2M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 2, 2013)

Best thing about 3D world is Peach having a ponytail when she catches a Fire Flower.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 2, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Well it's not surprising. the 3DS fuck up



You do realise the 3DS didn't actually "fuck up", right? It was all pretty much part of their plan. I mean, come on... They release the 3DS for a very high price, one which only a few million pretty devoted fans like myself went for, and wait for Sony to take stuff out of the Vita so they can match the price and use it as a marketing tool... And Nintendo waits for Sony to finalise the Vita's hardware before randomly announcing an $80 price drop and 20 free games for folks who bought it before the drop?

I'm adamant they had it all planned out in advance, same as getting Monster Hunter exclusivity and releasing 3G a week before the Vita's launch. The whole thing just went far too smoothly for any other explanation to make sense. Nintendo probably understood that the 3DS wouldn't sell as well as the DS did but that the Vita could sell better than the PSP, which would end up with Nintendo potentially "losing" in the handheld market for the first time ever. So they took measures to ensure the Vita was dead on arrival and, to be frank, it worked perfectly.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't think it was part of their plan to lose millions and credibility when they came up with the 3DS (We'll sell the 3DS at a loss after the price drop since no one is buying it!), same goes for the situation the WiiU is in (We'll make the Vita outsell the WiiU in Japan, just as planned!). They just managed to turn the situation with the 3DS around fucking brilliantly and they need to do it again with the Wiiu. Took them years to stop selling the 3DS at a loss if I'm remembering right. 

Nintendo doesn't really need to react to the Vita since its launch and first years of life were pretty pathetic. It's starting to show some real results now but it's a footnote compared to the 3DS' sales and the PSP IPs they acquired. MH4 is going to take Nintendo and Capcom places.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 2, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I don't think it was part of their plan to lose millions and credibility when they came up with the 3DS (We'll sell the 3DS at a loss after the price drop since no one is buying it!), same goes for the situation the WiiU is in (We'll make the Vita outsell the WiiU in Japan, just as planned!). They just managed to turn the situation with the 3DS around fucking brilliantly and they need to do it again with the Wiiu. Took them years to stop selling the 3DS as a loss if I'm remembering right.



I actually think that they were profiting from the 3DS even after the price drop. That's how overpriced the thing was. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 2, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Took them years to stop selling the 3DS as a loss if I'm remembering right.



More like half a year after the price cut.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 2, 2013)

They were definitely selling it at a loss when they dropped the price, it was one of the biggest Nintendoom arguments of the time. I don't remember exactly when they changed the production of the handheld to start profiting from it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 2, 2013)

Either way, like Unlosing Ranger said, it didn't take long for them to start profiting again, and now they're rolling in dough. Not sure if I can believe that it was all planned from the beginning, though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 2, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> it was one of the biggest Nintendoom arguments of the time.






Death-kun said:


> Either way, like Unlosing Ranger said, it didn't take long for them to start profiting again, and now they're rolling in dough. Not sure if I can believe that it was all planned from the beginning, though.



The profits they made before the pricecut would nullify the short amount of losses they had after it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 2, 2013)

It wasn't without its merit, bullshit console wars logic aside.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 2, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It wasn't without its merit, bullshit console wars logic aside.



The fact there were losses. Yes.
Nintendoom? No.


Death-kun said:


> Either way, like Unlosing Ranger said, it didn't take long for them to start profiting again, and now they're rolling in dough. Not sure if I can believe that it was all planned from the beginning, though.



I believe it was planned at least it was turned around pretty quickly.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 2, 2013)

Rumors say nintendo made a deal with the devil and the short dip in handheld sales was actually due to not sacrificing their daily amount of souls.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 2, 2013)

wiiUwiiUwiiU


----------



## Yagura (Jul 3, 2013)

*Select Wii U eShop games to launch at a discount in Japan*


> No matter how much the press and fans clamor for a reduced digital pricing scheme, publishers ignore it as much as possible. Although PlayStation Plus helps alleviate the burn a bit with $5 discounts here and there, the industry at large is still content on charging full price for a digital game.
> 
> But in Japan, the Wii U is at least taking steps to make a few games cheaper, as Pikmin 3, Lego City Undercover, and Wonderful 101 will be getting a 10% discount the first week of release on the Japanese eShop. Wii U Deluxe owners can of course bank on their additional points earned through the eShop to help add to the savings.
> 
> So, this isn't really a game-changer by any means, but it's a good start for a few key exclusives. Hopefully this promotion will not only be worldwide, but will be a gold standard for Nintendo in the years to come. After all, with the recent booming success of both of their eShop markets, it's time to strike while the iron is hot.






So Wii U deluxe owners here in the U.S. should be able get 12$ off if NoA decides to follow suit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 3, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Did a price cut and took a pay cut as well.  The price cut effect would have been short lived as it was the games that kept the momentum going both from nintendo and third party.
> Something that iwata doesn't really have a hand in these days directly.
> 
> And let's not forget that Nintendo has a strong hold over the handheld market and not the console. People don't consider this for some strange reason.
> ...



Was actually about to type this. Don't get why people keep referencing the 3DS as a turnaround for the Wii-U's success.

Nintendo has had a huge grasp on the handheld market since handhelds became popular. The PSP is the only real handheld that has sold a lot of units with a decent library, and it was still blown out by the DS in terms of popularity and game sales. 

If anything, the odds were greatly against the 3DS having a slow start in the first place. The 3DS biggest competition at the time was its predecessor in the DS. 


I don't see how the Wii-U is in the same boat at all. Objectively speaking, the Wii-U isn't really any better than the PS3 right now, and the PS3 probably has a superior library since Wii-U's launch. Aesthetically, they look pretty similar at this current stage of Wii-Us development as well.

The Wii-U is going to do worse than the Wii unless they get some real killer product (it will probably have to be a new product too). I doubt they'll go out of business  Dreamcast style, but I'd be surprised if they were running away with sales like they did prior gen.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 3, 2013)

Cranking out AAA 1st party titles month is not even remotely possible for Nintendo or anyone else, and should never be entertained as an idea at all. 



Violent By Design said:


> Was actually about to type this. Don't get why people keep referencing the 3DS as a turnaround for the Wii-U's success.
> 
> Nintendo has had a huge grasp on the handheld market since handhelds became popular. The PSP is the only real handheld that has sold a lot of units with a decent library, and it was still blown out by the DS in terms of popularity and game sales.
> 
> ...



Similar fall lineup, similar negativity, similar position of where the competition is launching in Fall with one of them costing $50 more than Wii U while carrying far more technical power (remember $250 for PS Vita?). All that's left is the price cut and marketing to do the trick.

True, but that didn't stop them from receiving a loss while recovering later on on the 3DS with smartphones getting in the way of the handheld market.

You forgot smartphones and tablets since Nintendo considers them a competition towards the 3DS either way. If odds were against the 3DS  (even though i knew it was given that the 3DS would hit it's strides) then they wouldn't have cut the price significantly while rushing MK out for the holidays.

I don't get what you are state here, are you talking about the PS3 during launch or currently? Because if current, then that factually isn't a fair comparison at all. 

Most people (maybe outside of Nintendo) already knew it would do worse than  Wii last year. Nintendo can't shove the Wii U too soon while proving a new product to wow the mass market. It would not only piss off consumers, but possibly even retailers to the point of losing trust to even stock anymore of their products, especially more money burning out of Nintendo's pockets. They are going to have to stick to the Wii U for the entire generation before announcing their next console, like the N64 and GC.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 3, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Similar fall lineup, similar negativity, similar position of where the competition is launching in Fall with one of them costing $50 more than Wii U while carrying far more technical power (remember $250 for PS Vita?). All that's left is the price cut and marketing to do the trick.


Like I said though, the handheld market is very different from the console market. You can't compare the PSVita to the PS4/Xbox One. The PSVita didn't necessarily get killed because of the price cut, it has a lot of things going against it, and from the start it was a uphill battle.



> True, but that didn't stop them from receiving a loss while recovering later on on the 3DS with smartphones getting in the way of the handheld market.
> 
> You forgot smartphones and tablets since Nintendo considers them a competition towards the 3DS either way. If odds were against the 3DS  (even though i knew it was given that the 3DS would hit it's strides) then they wouldn't have cut the price significantly while rushing MK out for the holidays.


The odds weren't against them though ~_~.

I don't get the tablet reference, I didn't mention tablets because if anything they would belittle the 3DS success. If we're comparing smart phones and tablets, then the 3DS sales are not impressive (tablets and smartphones have actually grown to be even more popular since the 3DS came out, a trend that is only going to continue in which case Nintendo and Sony themselves will have to make smart phones eventually). It's only against the Vita, that the 3DS is making a killing.

I'm not even including software, in which case I am almost 99% certain it is a blow out in the mobile markets favor. So if we're acknowledging smart phones as competition, then the 3DS isn't doing that good despite its turn around.



> I don't get what you are state here, are you talking about the PS3 during launch or currently? Because if current, then that factually isn't a fair comparison at all.


Currently, and no it isn't a fair comparison, but we're talking business here and things aren't fair. I pointed out that the PS3 and even 360 have more attractive lineup (not even including its library prior 2012), to just show the power of brand recognition, established fan bases and how different it is from the handheld market.

When the 3DS came out, what was the equivalent to a PS3 or a Xbox 360?  What is the equivalent of the PS4 or XboxOne? The answers that are coming to your head right now probably do not sound like very impressive competition. You're saying it's a turn around as if the 3DS and Wii-U are in the same situation, when they're actually not. Both of them having Mario games and having to deal with Holiday releases (which isn't a strange thing in gaming) doesn't mean paralleling each other. 


Is the Wii-U even selling that poorly in the first place? It seems fine considering its age, don't get why people have this standard of a system having to sell out the wa-zoo off the bat. Early success like the PS2 and NES are exceptions not the norm.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 5, 2013)

*Iwata on Wii U 3rd parties, more support coming, boosting Wii U with 1st party content*



> Admittedly, there are currently a small number of announcements of new games by third-party software developers for Wii U. The attitude of Japanese developers and overseas developers are a bit different, and for overseas developers, some certainly announced that they would not release their key titles for Wii U, but other big publishers have made all of their main titles available for the platform. In this sense, we can say that this is not a universal trend but each software developer has its own thoughts. Naturally, it is desirable that many developers support Wii U and release a lot of games for the platform as soon as possible, and we think there are two things we must do right away.
> 
> One is to seamlessly release our first-party titles starting from next month to improve the momentum of Wii U. As third-party software developers do business for their own profits, they tend to avoid investing in a platform with little presence. We would therefore like them to see Wii U as a platform with which they feel they can make profits from an economical perspective. However, if we tried to do nothing but buying our way to create such a good condition for developers, our own business could collapse. Accordingly, we will give more momentum to Wii U through our software. This is one thing we need to do.
> 
> To explain the second point, let me show you a slide which shows some examples of Wii U games that had been announced by third-party developers at the time of E3. I am not in a position to discuss the software to be launched by the third-party developers in detail, but there are more key titles to be announced by them. The other important thing is to have a hit from such third-party titles. There were so many games released by third party publishers for Wii U during the launch period, but most of them were converted from other platforms and therefore could not enjoy brisk sales. As a result, some software developers have become pessimistic about Wii U. However, the time will come when some third-party games for Wii U and for other platforms are released at the same time this year. It is important to have given much momentum to Wii U around that period. If the number of consumers who prefer the Wii U version?s unique entertainment value, such as the ability to play games only with the Wii U GamePad (while the rest of the family is watching TV), increases to a certain extent where third-party publishers notice unexpected hit Wii U titles from other publishers and realize this system?s business potential, its momentum will be improved. Even if these publishers did not have any concrete plans to develop Wii U software, they will swiftly change their minds when they see the successful examples from others. By giving sales momentum to Wii U through our first-party software in the short run and seeing success from third-party software within this year, we would like to dramatically change the situation of Wii U next year and beyond. Thank you.


 - Satoru Iwata


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 5, 2013)

The WiiU will be fine if Nintendo gets aggressive and continues their "one major title per month" trend once it starts in August. They're doing the same thing for the 3DS currently and it's working out fantastically. 

IIRC, Nintendo _has_ been hiring a lot of people. No doubt it's because they want to keep pushing out their titles.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 5, 2013)

*Nintendo to announce secret ?brand-new types of games? for Wii U soon*



> Nintendo didn?t really have much in the way of surprises at E3, and that?s because, as Satoru Iwata says, they wanted to focus on the ?video game fans that are eager for information on so-called traditional games? at the show. But they have more in store for this year than just the stuff they discussed at June?s Nintendo Direct, including ?new types of games.?
> 
> In a meeting with investors recently, Iwata discussed these secret games and explained why they haven?t talked about them yet. ?When it comes to brand-new types of games, we have to announce them not too far in advance of the actual release dates in order to have a strong impact in the market and minimize the chance of others introducing similar or competing products. We are working on new types of games, but we would like to announce them much closer to their actual release timings for this reason.
> 
> ?When it comes to Wii, as ?Wii Sports? spread throughout the world at a sensational speed, some misunderstood that all Wii could do is enable them to play games by moving the Wii Remote. With Wii U, therefore, we planned to satisfy existing video game fans first and provide new surprises later.?


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 5, 2013)

Introducing wii music U! Please understand.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 5, 2013)

*Monolith Soft’s New Kyoto Studio Sounds Like A Great Place To Work*

More development details on the Monolith Soft Kyoto team have emerged from CG World’s recent interview. You can find the latest batch of information below.



> - Located near the famous local junction of Shijoukarasuma
> - Staff members can look outside their windows to enjoy the summer festivities from the comfort of their office
> - Most of Kyoto’s staffers are made up of artists
> - Worked on Skyward Sword graphics in addition to Animal Crossing: New Leaf
> ...


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 5, 2013)

Atlus is next.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 5, 2013)

Do you want Nintendo to get Atlus like they did with Monolith Soft?


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 5, 2013)

I'd prefer for them to stay independent but if that's not going to happen yes I'd want Nintendo to acquire them.  Hell they have the most reason to anyway.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 5, 2013)

Why do people hate on Iwata so much?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 5, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Do you want Nintendo to get Atlus like they did with Monolith Soft?



It'd be a hell of a lot better than MS stripping down their quality to the core if they bought them, so yes. I definitely would. 

Otherwise independence would be the best for everyone too.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 5, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Why do people hate on Iwata so much?



Because they just can't understand.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 6, 2013)

Nintendo should buy Capcom.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 6, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Nintendo should buy Capcom.



Steins;Gate is coming to the west!!


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 6, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Why do people hate on Iwata so much?



Please understand. :banana


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 6, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Nintendo should buy Capcom.



Perfect chance to seal the MH franchise where it belongs, along with reviving fucking Megaman as a bonus. 

God is Shion ever going to come back? Or did he get permabanned???


----------



## KevKev (Jul 6, 2013)

If Nintendo really wants more people to buy Wii U, make another 3D platformer Donkey Kong game.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 6, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Why do people hate on Iwata so much?



He's out of touch with reality.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 6, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> He's out of touch with reality.



Hardly true.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 6, 2013)

Really?
So Nintendo thought that their Jump from SD to HD would be seamless or did they not look on the industry those years back and thought to themselves "hey we should really get some practice with this"

Now there's the Wii U makes me wonder if Nintendo spent time to look on the gaming engines that would be used to power the games for the next gen and build their consoles around it.  Now we have a case where Kingdom hearts or FF is seeing a shitty xbox release and not Wii U, UE4 developers laughing to death at the thought of the engine running on the console, Frostbite 3 having to be scaled specifically to work with the console because apparently it works better with 7 year old consoles and a supposed new one.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 6, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Really?
> So Nintendo thought that their Jump from SD to HD would be seamless or did they not look on the industry those years back and thought to themselves "hey we should really get some practice with this"
> 
> Now there's the Wii U makes me wonder if Nintendo spent time to look on the gaming engines that would be used to power the games for the next gen and build their consoles around it.  Now we have a case where Kingdom hearts or FF is seeing a shitty xbox release and not Wii U, UE4 developers laughing to death at the thought of the engine running on the console, Frostbite 3 having to be scaled specifically to work with the console because apparently it works better with 7 year old consoles and a supposed new one.



So a few mistakes qualify as being "out of touch with reality"? Someone is a bit dramatic. We'll exclude the fact that three of Nintendo's best-selling consoles have been released under Iwata's direction. Not only that, but why would they practice with HD when they didn't even have an HD console to develop for until WiiU R&D progressed enough? I don't think Nintendo's gonna be on the lookout for a PS3/360 dev kit to fiddle around with. They're old fashioned and they do things their way. They _should_ have been more prepared, yes, but I don't really think "transitioning from SD to HD development being harder than we thought" counts as being out of touch with reality. Either you should word your statements more accurately or stop being so dramatic.

And so the cycle begins again for multiple reasons. Whether it's because third parties believe that people only buy Nintendo systems for Nintendo games and thus are afraid to release their games on the system. Or they make ludicrous comments about the WiiU's capabilities only to backpedal on what they said later on, which boils their reasoning for not developing on the WiiU down to "We just don't feel like it." Or when third parties release butchered, poorly optimized ports of games from years ago on the WiiU and then are surprised when they don't sell. By the way, Frostbite 3 could run perfectly on the WiiU if EA gave a damn, considering the engine runs just fine on the PS3 and 360. Hell, EA even had a WiiU version of Crysis 3 (using CryEngine 3) up and ready to go, but decided not to release it because fuck you that's why. The guy who laughed about UE4 running on WiiU also backpedaled too, saying devs could definitely use it if they wanted to. 

When it boils down to it, Iwata and company put in a lot more effort than people give them credit for. People should stop treating third parties as infallible beings that Nintendo needs to give 200% effort towards, especially when those third parties simply don't give a damn unless Nintendo is throwing inordinate amounts of money at them.

The third party problem with the WiiU doesn't boil down to just the WiiU, it boils down to this industry being so fucking greedy and bloated with excessive development costs that no "major" developer wants to take an actual risk anymore.

Nintendo is undoubtedly partly to blame for their problems, but they're definitely not the cause of all of their problems.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 6, 2013)

If you honestly believe that anyone else can manage the company better than Iwata can then you dont know shit about business. Besides how can you dislike someone who takes a 50% paycut when necessary, refuses to fire his employees (LONG TERM VISION)
(Besides, he used to be a developer)
Then you see what the likes of Microsoft are doing.

Now who the hell is out of touch?(What kinda idiot tries to bring the future into now? Oh wait the guy from the Pendragon series)


If you still got proble problems with Iwata I implore you, read this





The SD to HD jump resulted in a bunch of FPS's so yeah screw that. You're just perpetuating this shitty conception that the Wii U cant run shit WHEN IT CAN RUN CRYENGINE3 FFS.



Asa-Kun said:


> Perfect chance to seal the MH franchise where it belongs, along with reviving fucking Megaman as a bonus.
> 
> God is Shion ever going to come back? Or did he get permabanned???




Asa, Shion has been inseminating his ephemeral presence through me


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 6, 2013)

> The SD to HD jump resulted in a bunch of FPS's so yeah screw that.



Yes.

That's exactly what happened. FPS games were the result of HD happening.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 6, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> *The SD to HD jump resulted in a bunch of FPS's so yeah screw that. *You're just perpetuating this shitty conception that the Wii U cant run shit WHEN IT CAN RUN CRYENGINE3 FFS.



What the fuck? That line is full of shit. Blame the huge success of halo and call of duty for that you idiot not graphics.  and there is nothing wrong with the FPS genre you hipster,look at bioshock,fallout,and borderlands. Those game where one of the best games this gen.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 6, 2013)

Browsers were also the result of FPS games happening.

Is this crack head really talking to me about Bioshock?

Halo wasnt doing anything crazy... 

And SD/HD is a resolution. A TV Resolution.
Its no secret that trying to adapt to the big leap that the next gen consoles brought was a turbulent time.
So they made what made money and proceeded to forget what good game design is.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 6, 2013)

An abundance of FPSes wasn't the result of the jump from SD to HD, a general lack of innovation and risk-taking was the result of the jump from SD to HD, not to mention that it's only natural that developers want to try and get their claws into a tried-and-true genre that's become increasingly popular as time goes on. That's called business, and businesses want to make money. When you're spending millions upon millions of dollars on a game, you have to be sure that you're going to make that money back.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 6, 2013)

So Death how did you like my Canute Impression?

See I can make overtly dramatic statements too ( Its not the Resolution Bump, its the hardware over all ._.)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 6, 2013)

I feel bad for anyone who wants to play this now... 

A classic


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 6, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> So Death how did you like my Canute Impression?
> 
> See I can make overtly dramatic statements too ( Its not the Resolution Bump, its the hardware over all ._.)



Hardware has nothing to do with this. FPS games became a trend,a popular successful trend,and companies saw the COD and halo games and they wanted some of that profit. I'd give the tremendous success of the fps genre to the Internet as well though,call of duty games wouldn't have been as successful without a good online infrastructure.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 6, 2013)

Fuck trends^

You gotta anticipate things, not bandwagon on the waves of crap;.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 6, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I feel bad for anyone who wants to play this now...
> 
> A classic



Damn, that's ridiculous. 

There should be a reprint.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 6, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Damn, that's ridiculous.
> 
> There should be a reprint.



that is the thing... NoA yet to say anything about it... Like damn just reprint the game...  In Europe is not that bad...


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 6, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Damn, that's ridiculous.
> 
> There should be a reprint.



They're gonna reprint a game that is on a dead system? Highly unlikely. 



> When it boils down to it, Iwata and company put in a lot more effort than people give them credit for. People should stop treating third parties as infallible beings that Nintendo needs to give 200% effort towards, especially when those third parties simply don't give a damn unless Nintendo is throwing inordinate amounts of money at them.



Because Nintendo does need to give 200% effort toward them, or else they won't get games again for their homeconsole.

Saying nintendo is "partly to blame" for them not having more games on their system is an understatement.

Either

- There is truth to the statements about these engines not being able to run on the Wii-U properly. Nintendo's fault, this isn't the NES days when there the only dogs in town. If their system is inconvenient compared to their rivals, then it is obviously their fault. 

- Nintendo has terrible PR with these other companies, which is 100% their fault. Third parties is plural, as in these are multiple entities, and they all coincidentally have a "fuck you" attitude? Um, no, that means Nintendo has some bad agents. Unless you think it is a conspiracy to make Nintendo look bad (which would still be their fault, since they obviously did something to piss people off). 

Historically speaking, Nintendo hasn't been very friendly with other companies. People have this idea that because of the vast 3rd parties they shared in their 2D days and their 'purist' gamer image, that they're buddy buddy with all the developers. They've always had problems with both Western and Eastern companies, both big and small, since they even broke into the console industry.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 6, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> They're gonna reprint a game that is on a dead system? Highly unlikely.



But people can play it on the WiiU too. Maybe Xenoblade really needs a HD make up


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 6, 2013)

> When some young in-house developers come up with an idea of a new franchise, I say that creating a new character does not necessarily mean creating a new franchise.


Its good to know that Miyamoto and I are on the same page.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 6, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I feel bad for anyone who wants to play this now...
> 
> A classic



Another reason why region locking sucks?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 6, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Another reason why region locking sucks?



Yes and no.... you can mod your Wii to play the game anyway.. It is very easy. I have two copies of the game. Pal version and the US version...

Region lock sucks tho.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 6, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Because Nintendo does need to give 200% effort toward them, or else they won't get games again for their homeconsole.
> 
> Saying nintendo is "partly to blame" for them not having more games on their system is an understatement.
> 
> ...



That's the thing, they _have_ been. Nintendo has, reportedly, been meeting with many third party developers. People often act like Nintendo is doing nothing to rectify the problem, but they're out there trying. Deals can obviously be made, but when one side wants to be more of an asshole than the other (can either be Nintendo or the third party), then of course nothing is going to happen. 

Nintendo can meet with as many devs and throw as much money at them as they want, but it's still up to the dev whether they put their game on the WiiU or not. Another big problem is that there aren't many developers that even want to try. Even though Ubisoft has said before that porting to the WiiU is relatively simple. 

Nintendo keeps making it sound like they have a lot more third party stuff planned than we initially thought, so I hope they have some good stuff to show.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 6, 2013)

Another thing about Xenoblade at the time that the game came out in Europe, We didn't have any hope for the game to come out in The America Continent. So a lot of people like me just imported the game and soft modded their Wii's to play it.

Edit: Plus the game got reprint a couple of times iirc.. The first shipment was low


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 6, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> But people can play it on the WiiU too. Maybe Xenoblade really needs a HD make up



Yeah, but the end of the day it is still a Wii game. It's hard to justify releasing more copies of a game that is 'old', even if it can live vicariously through backward capability. They never had much faith in it selling in America in the first place, so the odds of us ever seeing more copies of Xenoblade is pretty low.

An HD remake is certainly a possible route, but not something we would see for quite a long time. If you want to play Xenoblade legally in America, you'll have to pay an arm and a leg, and it won't change for a quite a few years most likely. Hell, it's unlikely they'll make a re-release of the latest Fire Emblem, and that franchise is more known and established.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 6, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Yeah, but the end of the day it is still a Wii game. It's hard to justify releasing more copies of a game that is old, even if it can live vicariously through backward capability. They never had much faith in it selling in America in the first place, so the odds of us ever seeing more copies of Xenoblade is pretty low.
> 
> An HD remake is certainly a possible route, but not something we would see for quite a long time. If you want to play Xenoblade legally in America, you'll have to pay an arm and a leg, and it won't change for a quite a few years most likely. Hell, it's unlikely they'll make a re-release of the latest Fire Emblem, and that franchise is more known and established.



Yeah I agree with you... NoA didn't have any faith in the game.. Reason why they took so long to bring it here and in top of that they made a deal with Gamestop to be exclusive in there.. That didn't help at all..

And they didn't even bother with the translation, they used the European one..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 6, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I feel bad for anyone who wants to play this now...
> 
> A classic



I will emulate this shit in 3-4 years from now 


And I am sure there is a pirated link somewhere around teh internet


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 6, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Yeah, but the end of the day it is still a Wii game. It's hard to justify releasing more copies of a game that is 'old', even if it can live vicariously through backward capability. They never had much faith in it selling in America in the first place, so the odds of us ever seeing more copies of Xenoblade is pretty low.
> 
> An HD remake is certainly a possible route, but not something we would see for quite a long time. If you want to play Xenoblade legally in America, you'll have to pay an arm and a leg, and it won't change for a quite a few years most likely. Hell, it's unlikely they'll make a re-release of the latest Fire Emblem, and that franchise is more known and established.


Yeah that sure did wonders for animal crossing


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 6, 2013)

Khris said:


> I will emulate this shit in 3-4 years from now
> 
> 
> And I am sure there is a pirated link somewhere around teh internet



You know what is funny? I remember a lot of people on GAF saying that they are going to wait for Xenoblade to price drop to get it... It didn't go well for them lol


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 6, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Fuck trends^
> 
> You gotta anticipate things, not bandwagon on the waves of crap;.



Bioshock, Halo and Modern Warfare could have been farts in the wind and never exist at all and still that amazing HD observation would be ignorant and asinine as fuck. FPS exist because of computers, FPS exist because of consoles, FPS exist since the fucking 70s. Just because the FPS genre really liked the transition of casualization that the industry chuckle fucked itself over with the last generation as pretty much all genres did, doesn't mean that you can justify an entire genre's existence with a fucking resolution upgrade. Because Nintendo has been responsible for a shit load of original FPS IPs which date back to the NES days. And let's not forget the delusional WIIMOTE IS PERFECT FOR THIS. WELCOME TO THE FUTURE OF FPS. 

I don't really give a shit about your Nintendo rumble there but try to come up with actual arguments instead of Canute "impersonations". It wasn't the hardware and it wasn't the fucking resolution that popularized FPS in consoles, it was the streamlining in game design that enabled everyone to be special snowflakes a.k.a casualization and the advent of console multiplayer.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 6, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I feel bad for anyone who wants to play this now...
> 
> A classic



Fucking asinine to the core.

This game needs an HD remake and badly.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 6, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Really?
> So Nintendo thought that their Jump from SD to HD would be seamless or did they not look on the industry those years back and thought to themselves "hey we should really get some practice with this"



What relevance does this have to the discussion?



> Now there's the Wii U makes me wonder if Nintendo spent time to look on the gaming engines that would be used to power the games for the next gen and build their consoles around it.



And they obviously did not. 



> Now we have a case where Kingdom hearts or FF is seeing a shitty xbox release and not Wii U,



Hated that. But whatever, there's still the PS4 for me. 



> UE4 developers laughing to death at the thought of the engine running on the console,



Did you receive a big ass short term memory loss? Mark Reign later backtracked and stated that the Engine can run on Wii U if a developer wanted to, and apologized for laughing at the question.



> Frostbite 3 having to be scaled specifically to work with the console because apparently it works better with 7 year old consoles and a supposed new one.



You inherently forgot that those 7 year old consoles are also using the scaled versions of FB3, as well as EA later confirming that it isn't impossible to optimize it for the Wii U. They made it look like their P.R. said it wasn't technically capable due to just slapping the PS3/360 code on the hardware while testing it (and unsurprisingly getting not-so good results given that hardware architecture works differently than the 360/PS3). By that logic the Wii U must be weaker than tablets and smartphones as they are confirmed to run FB3 as well /sarcasm.

Dude, stop jumbling in old P.R. BS that got retracted hours later, i hate having to correct farce over and over again.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 6, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Fucking asinine to the core.
> 
> This game needs an HD remake and badly.



A lot of people want a HD remake.. I wonder if it is crossing Nintendo mind..

I would buy it... 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJmB37XAkxk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 6, 2013)

I remember talking to someone in here who said platformers were dead in the dust and hard to find besides Mario. After sorting out all the games that are interesting me this year and beyond, I did a little list of every good/decent looking upcoming platformer. So of course Knack isn't included. And Guacamelee already came out.



SO DEAD. NO GAMES TO PLAY. WHATEVER SHOULD PLATFORMER ENTHUSIASTS DO.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, 3D World is there. Gotta admit that the game will look good for the poor soul that hasn't grown up with Mario or hasn't played Mario games lately.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2013)

​


> Nintendo president Satoru Iwata has explained that the company is working on brand-new types of games for the company?s latest home console, Wii U. Iwata says that they will announce them nearer to completion to minimise the chances of other development studios copying their ideas. He concluded by saying that with Wii U Nintendo wants to satisfy existing video game fans first and provide new surprises later.
> 
> _   ?When it comes to brand-new types of games, we have to announce them not too far in advance of the actual release dates in order to have a strong impact in the market and minimize the chance of others introducing similar or competing products. We are working on new types of games, but we would like to announce them much closer to their actual release timings for this reason.
> 
> ?When it comes to Wii, as ?Wii Sports? spread throughout the world at a sensational speed, some misunderstood that all Wii could do is enable them to play games by moving the Wii Remote. With Wii U, therefore, we planned to satisfy existing video game fans first and provide new surprises later.?_


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 6, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Hated that. But whatever, there's still the PS4 for me.
> .


So you don't see anything wrong with this statement?


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 6, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> So you don't see anything wrong with this statement?



Nope not at all. That's the best thing anyone can say


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 6, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I remember talking to someone in here who said platformers were dead in the dust and hard to find besides Mario. After sorting out all the games that are interesting me this year and beyond, I did a little list of every good/decent looking upcoming platformer. So of course Knack isn't included. And Guacamelee already came out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People love to stereotype how the community is. Genre's don't actually die in gaming, and yes platformers (2D ones in particular) were very popular this past generation. Retro gaming in general has made a huge comeback.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 6, 2013)

3D is overrated i think.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 6, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Bioshock, Halo and Modern Warfare could have been farts in the wind and never exist at all and still that amazing HD observation would be ignorant and asinine as fuck. FPS exist because of computers, FPS exist because of consoles, FPS exist since the fucking 70s. Just because the FPS genre really liked the transition of casualization that the industry chuckle fucked itself over with the last generation as pretty much all genres did, doesn't mean that you can justify an entire genre's existence with a fucking resolution upgrade. Because Nintendo has been responsible for a shit load of original FPS IPs which date back to the NES days. And let's not forget the delusional WIIMOTE IS PERFECT FOR THIS. WELCOME TO THE FUTURE OF FPS.
> 
> I don't really give a shit about your Nintendo rumble there but try to come up with actual arguments instead of Canute "impersonations". It wasn't the hardware and it wasn't the fucking resolution that popularized FPS in consoles, it was the streamlining in game design that enabled everyone to be special snowflakes a.k.a casualization and the advent of console multiplayer.



You know you really should dial it back, you're on a bloody forum. Not sitting under Lincoln's ass.
So touchy. Perhaps you should have those nerves surgically removed.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 7, 2013)

Razer, that kind of reply just means that you have no way to refute what he's saying.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 7, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> 3D is overrated i think.



Video games and having fun are overrated as well


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 7, 2013)

Life is overrated. :seppuku


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 7, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Video games and having fun are overrated as well



What i mean is in the sense that many people think that a game needs to be in 3D for it to be better.

You even here the people on this very forum talking about Donkey Kong Tropical freeze and how the "2D" platforming ain't doing it for them.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 7, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> What i mean is in the sense that many people think that a game needs to be in 3D for it to be better.
> 
> *You even here the people on this very forum talking about Donkey Kong Tropical freeze and how the "2D" platforming ain't doing it for them*.



To each their own I guess. I don't mind both 3D or 2D but for me it depends on the genre more than anything else.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 7, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Razer, that kind of reply just means that you have no way to refute what he's saying.



I don't even know what he is saying it's just a bunch of gibberish.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 7, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I don't even know what he is saying it's just a bunch of gibberish.



It's simple, really. The whole argument of the industry being plagued by an overabundance of FPS games due to a _resolution upgrade_ is bogus.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 7, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> It's simple, really. The whole argument of the industry being plagued by an overabundance of FPS games due to a _resolution upgrade_ is bogus.



I imagine it helped, how popular were shitty looking 3d fps games in the psx days hmm?
 Not all that much, pretty much anything used to top those.
Now everything else besides shooters is supposedly niche now the exact opposite of how things were. 

They benefited the most from it I'm sure.
I wouldn't directly attribute it to that though but it's a factor.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 7, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I imagine it helped, how popular were shitty looking 3d fps games in the psx days hmm?
> Not all that much, pretty much anything used to top those.
> Now everything else besides shooters is supposedly niche now the exact opposite of how things were.
> 
> ...



Gamers just love to shoot things i guess.  But as Death-Kun mentioned.  It's not really the HD jumped that cause it, but developers themselves looking for easy cash ins on a popular genre.

Remember last gen when we were killed with World War 2 shooters?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 7, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I imagine it helped, how popular were shitty looking 3d fps games in the psx days hmm?
> Not all that much, pretty much anything used to top those.
> Now everything else besides shooters is supposedly niche now the exact opposite of how things were.
> 
> ...



They were pretty popular actually lol. FPS have been popular since the 16 bit era. Half Life, Goldeneye, Quake, System Shock, Deus Ex, Team Fortress, Counter-Strike all prominent titles during the 32-64 bit era. Prior to that you had Doom, Wolfeinsten 3D, Duke Nuke Em.

HD has nothing to do with why they're a 'fad now', it's modern warfare that drew extra people in.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 7, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I don't even know what he is saying it's just a bunch of gibberish.



Guess you need some basic lessons in English then. And it's obvious it helped, there's always a graphical standard you need to adhere to in mainstream gaming if you want to make a lasting impression to the masses. That's just using common logic. 

Which was why I replied the way I did, because what I read was an overblown statement completely devoid of logic to justify Nintendo's tardiness in HD and implying that they're somehow above FPS games.

And the PSX had a lukewarm lineup of FPSes because that's not the genre that the console thrived in and mostly because the Computer to Console transition for FPS games was still borderline cavemen shit in quality and developers had no fucking clue how to make a FPS game play and feel good with a controller. RTSes suffered the same problem but to a much larger extent and never really managed to get a decent control scheme that either felt good or attracted the masses in consoles. You either have Indie stuff or the rare game like Halo Wars or Red Alert 3. 

Anyway, Iguana Entertainment gave Nintendo a break with Turok which was fucking awesome at the time and spawned a series. Plus you had Rare with Perfect Dark and Goldeneye, shit that was praised as fucking Godsends and direct competitors against mouse&keyboard computer FPS games because of how good they played. And yeah, they were pretty fucking good, Perfect Dark aged much better though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Guess you need some basic lessons in English then. And it's obvious it helped, there's always a graphical standard you need to adhere to in mainstream gaming if you want to make a lasting impression to the masses. That's just using common logic.
> 
> Which was why I replied the way I did, because what I read was an overblown statement completely devoid of logic to justify Nintendo's tardiness in HD and implying that they're somehow above FPS games.
> 
> ...


TL;DR



Canute87 said:


> Gamers just love to shoot things i guess.  But as Death-Kun mentioned.  It's not really the HD jumped that cause it, but developers themselves looking for easy cash ins on a popular genre.
> 
> Remember last gen when we were killed with World War 2 shooters?


Noticed I wasn't talking ps2 era right? I'm not talking HD I'm talking a jump period. 2d to 3d doesn't count of course.


Violent By Design said:


> They were pretty popular actually lol. FPS have been popular since the 16 bit era. Half Life, Goldeneye, Quake, System Shock, Deus Ex, Team Fortress, Counter-Strike all prominent titles during the 32-64 bit era. Prior to that you had Doom, Wolfeinsten 3D, Duke Nuke Em.
> 
> HD has nothing to do with why they're a 'fad now', it's modern warfare that drew extra people in.


That's not popular, that's a pitiful amount half of which are PC which is indeed ahead of the curve


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 7, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Razer, that kind of reply just means that you have no way to refute what he's saying.



Because Im not busy trying to refute him.

Actually I find it ridiculous you guy's are actually trying to discuss with some hint of validity. Do you not know better than to go down frivolous rabbit holes?
We all are aware of how the industry evolved, we lived through it.

Btw bringer, nobody aint got time for that shit,wasting time justifying naught.

I think you hang out around too many crackheads,how is Nintendo above the FPS?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 7, 2013)

FPS were a genre that was typically on PC, which meant it always looked better than console games. I don't see why HD would all of a sudden be the turning point. There's really no basis for that. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> TL;DR
> 
> 
> Noticed I wasn't talking ps2 era right? I'm not talking HD I'm talking a jump period. 2d to 3d doesn't count of course.
> ...



Outside of System Shock 2 and to an extent Deus Ex (which were still popular, just not on a commercial level), they were pretty popular, I mean CS was the most played game in the world for several years


----------



## Furious George (Jul 7, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Because Im not busy trying to refute him.
> 
> Actually I find it ridiculous you guy's are actually trying to discuss with some hint of validity. Do you not know better than to go down frivolous rabbit holes?
> We all are aware of how the industry evolved, we lived through it.
> ...



So is this how we handle defeat now? Spouting nonsense and pretending not to care about what you're discussing?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 7, 2013)

im legit confused by what some of you guys are saying. D:


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 7, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> im legit confused by what some of you guys are saying. D:



I am not the only one ah?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 7, 2013)

I kind of lost track of what this is about.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 7, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> FPS were a genre that was typically on PC, which meant it always looked better than console games. I don't see why HD would all of a sudden be the turning point. There's really no basis for that.


Because everyone does PC gaming. 
Remember PC is a step ahead, if you don't see the benefit of a HD console to that turning point you're just being one of those people.
There is more than the mouse that PC's have to thank for being popular to shooters. Taking that extra step to meet everyone's standards helps.


Violent By Design said:


> Outside of System Shock 2 and to an extent Deus Ex (which were still popular, just not on a commercial level), they were pretty popular, I mean CS was the most played game in the world for several years


one popular game=/= popular genre.
It can result in it happening however when other people see it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 7, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> im legit confused by what some of you guys are saying. D:





Malvingt2 said:


> I am not the only one ah?





Death-kun said:


> I kind of lost track of what this is about.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> I don't even know what he is saying it's just a bunch of gibberish.


                       .


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 7, 2013)

Guess you guys need some more inane console war shitflinging and Mario circlejerk masturbation for the world to make sense again.



> There is more than the mouse that PC's have to thank for being popular to shooters.



Yeah, the keyboard.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Yeah, the keyboard.



You mean the thing the relies on the mouse heavily?
No.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 7, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You mean the thing the relies on the mouse heavily?
> No.



Nah, of course not. Keep telling yourself that.

Mouse, keyboard and internet. It's easy as 1 2 3, champ.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Nah, of course not. Keep telling yourself that.
> 
> Mouse, keyboard and internet. It's easy as 1 2 3, champ.



Keyboard is inferior to analog.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 7, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Because everyone does PC gaming.
> Remember PC is a step ahead, if you don't see the benefit of a HD console to that turning point you're just being one of those people.


 I didn't say "everyone does PC gaming", but why on earth wouldn't I mention PC games if we're talking about FPS?  HD has nothing to do with why FPS are popular. COD4 is what made COD a system seller, and there were already  2 HD Cods by then. COD took off because...people liked the game, and because it took place in the modern world hence it went viral. 




> one popular game=/= popular genre.
> It can result in it happening however when other people see it.



There are multiple popular games, such as the ones I just listed. The FPS genre was hardly niche before Call of Duty took off. 

It just seems like you're stereotyping that FPS are not popular because they are PC prominent games.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 7, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I didn't say "everyone does PC gaming", but why on earth wouldn't I mention PC games if we're talking about FPS?



Talking about popularity that is why.



> It just seems like you're stereotyping that FPS are not popular because they are PC prominent games.


They became popular on consoles more sales wise.
It's not like I'm going by things that actually happened or anything.


----------



## Bowser (Jul 7, 2013)

Not sure if this has been posted but Miyamoto say that there is still the possibility to produce another "Core Mario game/possible sequel of Mario galaxy":


----------



## Yagura (Jul 7, 2013)

Speaking of that interview, I found this snippet from Miyamoto particularly enlightening...



> Certainly within Nintendo, we have people internally who are saying, "Well, we have our old characters from our old games, and that's old IP, and we should think about creating new IP." But the question that we always ask is: *"Does a new character really make it a new game?"* And to me, the answer to that is, *"No."* What makes it a new game is new gameplay and new interactions. So when we're creating a game, we're always looking at it from, "What is the gameplay, and how are making that gameplay new?" And then, "Who is the character that is best suited to that gameplay?"
> 
> What we always stress, when we're working with our development teams is, *"Focus first on creating fun and new gameplay, and then we'll figure out what the character is or what the IP is that's going to go with it."* In the future, we may see that that will bring us some new characters and new IP, but what's important to me is that, even with the existing IP that we're releasing games for, they're all new gameplay experience


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 7, 2013)

^

That's how several senior Japanese developers work on their games though, it's a set design philosophy. I've read variations of that sentence in a shit load of different interviews from all kinds of guys like Igarashi, Itsuno, Kamiya, Mikami and even Kojima, the movie guy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 7, 2013)

Speaking of Miyamoto I wonder about his new IP.. If I remember right he is working with a small team for it


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 7, 2013)

Why do people scream for new IP's when they generally want the same thing?  Miyamoto is right.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 7, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Why do people scream for new IP's when they generally want the same thing?  Miyamoto is right.



Because people want to be unhappy despite the fact they are happy playing the game


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 7, 2013)

I hope Nintendo shows off more of 3D World's strength's soon, to prove many hardcore fans that it is still a unique mainline 3D Mario.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 7, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> I hope Nintendo shows off more of 3D World's strength's soon, to prove many hardcore fans that it is still a unique mainline 3D Mario.



Don't hold your breath.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 7, 2013)

Why shouldn't i? It's EAD after all. They have my trust when it comes to *3D* Mario games. 

At least if it's better than Sunshine that would be more than enough for me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Yves Guillemot: ZombiU Wasn't Profitable. EA worried about lack of people playing online *



> Yves Guillemot, Chairman and CEO of Ubisoft, is typically one of the biggest proponents of new systems, but betting big on the Wii U didn't work out well for the company. ZombiU, one of the most popular launch titles for the system with players, was not profitable, he says. Not even close. As such, he says, there are no plans (or even desire) for a sequel.
> 
> It was, in fact, because of that game's performance that Ubisoft decided to make Rayman Legends a multiplatform game.





> For EA, at least, it's the system's lack of a rich multiplayer environment that's one of the big concerns - especially for sports titles. (That's part of the reason Madden won't appear on the system this year.)
> 
> "The lack of online engagement that we see on Wii U [is troubling]," says Moore. "It's so integral to what we do. They're so small it's hardly worth running the servers. It seems like a box that's out of sync with the future of EA - which is one that gives a real social feel to our games. The Wii U feels like an offline experience right now."





*ZombiU*  460,438 WW


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 8, 2013)

Damn, now we'll never see a game where the band U2 takes on the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 8, 2013)

ZombiU sold almost 500k worldwide and wasn't profitable? How much money did Ubisoft actually sink into that game? It sure didn't look like a lot.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Funny, Zombie fanatic Japan didn't support the game like we did... I blame them


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 8, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Funny, Zombie fanatic Japan didn't support the game like we did... I blame them



to mercian


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 8, 2013)

500k is not much actually, rather mediocre even. It's more reasonable than, say, Square Enix claiming that 3 fucking million sales for Tomb Raider is "under-performing".


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 8, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> 500k is not much actually, rather mediocre even.



Can't expect huge sales with no support.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 8, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *ZombiU*  460,438 WW



If ZombiU wasn't even profitable then there's no hope for any non Nintendo game on the system.



Malvingt2 said:


> Funny, Zombie fanatic Japan didn't support the game like we did... I blame them



I can't imagine the game was at all appealing to Japanese audiences.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Can't expect huge sales with no support.



Ubisoft has been one of the staunchest supporters of the Wii U though?


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 8, 2013)

I hope they make a  Mario sunshine game for the wii u. It's my favorite Mario game after galaxy 1 and galaxy 2.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 8, 2013)

Man, the worst part of this news is that Platinum's games are probably going to do even worse.

RIP Bayonetta

RIPIP W101


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 8, 2013)

^OverReaction much?

Well it got panned in reviews... and it has crap load times, but everything else was good(real survival horror)

Bah Red Steel reboot is in need for this


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 8, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> ^OverReaction much?



No, not really. They are both pretty much guaranteed bombs, especially after this news.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 8, 2013)

> If ZombiU wasn't even profitable then there's no hope for any non Nintendo game on the system.



SASRT and eventually Sonic Lost Worlds would like to have a word with you.



> No, not really. They are both pretty much guaranteed bombs, especially after this news.



Remember when Bayonetta preformed as expected on the 360/PS3? 

Me neither.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 8, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> SASRT and eventually Sonic Lost Worlds would like to have a word with you.



Sonic is like the only exception.

I'm also kinda skeptical about Lost Worlds, I doubt it will do better than Generations or Colors.



> Remember when Bayonetta preformed as expected on the 360/PS3?
> 
> Me neither.



Platinum games have never sold that well, but these niche games are now releasing solely on a console with weak sales where even less people will be interested them.

It's a recipe for disaster.

At this point I just hope the weak sales don't affect Platinum too much, they deserve better than this.


----------



## Yagura (Jul 8, 2013)

ZombiU was abysmal garbage anyways. Bad game, bad sales. Makes sense.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 8, 2013)

It wasnt bad, it was just really rough.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 8, 2013)

@Tsurugi.

Generations didn't even chart while the 3DS version outsold the current gen versions, and that was during it's 1st year.

I don't believe it would take much for Lost World to outsell Generations.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 8, 2013)

We will probably see a sequel for zombieU but the name will probably change and it's gonna be multiplat.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Yagura said:


> ZombiU was abysmal garbage anyways. Bad game, bad sales. Makes sense.



Hey!!!!! no just no 


I loved ZombiU.  Even in the zombie genre the game did shine.. Unique stuffs too..  It is a way better game than RE6...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 8, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> We will probably see a sequel for zombieU but the name will probably change and it's gonna be multiplat.



And they don't bother porting it to Wii U.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 8, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Platinum games have never sold that well



So basically, it changes nothing even if both of them weren't on a horribly selling console. 

Our best wishes is to hope Platinum studios doesn't unrealistically set their expectations too high. Unlike some companies "cough*S.E.*cough*



> And they don't bother porting it to Wii U.



3DS/PSP version instead.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 8, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> So basically, it changes nothing even if both of them weren't on a horribly selling console.



No, it takes what are already going to be low selling niche games and makes it so that they will sell even less than they normally do.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Also from Ubsoft I am planning to get Splinter Cell Blacklist next month and Watch Dogs  November 19..

I am not getting ACV because I have yet to play that series and Rayman Legend is out of luck with me... That Month is about W101


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 8, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> No, it takes what are already going to be low selling niche games and makes it so that they will sell even less than they normally do.



That didn't change what i just said at all. Should i have phrased "barley change anything" instead? Hell it's not like anyone other than Nintendo gave a shit about funding Bayonetta when it originally got axed.


----------



## Yagura (Jul 8, 2013)

I doubt Platinum was ever expecting them to sell well in the first place.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 8, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Well it got panned in reviews... and it has crap load times, but everything else was good(real survival horror)



THIS. I've only played the demo, but that alone was far more intense and atmospheric than the action movies that were RE 5 and 6 and the complete debacles that were Silent Hill Homecoming and Downpour. I'm finally getting a Wii U next month but this will definitely be one of the first Wii U games I'll get (also pre-ordering Wonderful 101, that shit looks awesome).


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 8, 2013)

I doubt Platinum is that concerned about Bayonetta 2 and Wonderful 101 selling well considering Nintendo almost footed the entire bill for both of them. I'm sure both Platinum and Nintendo want them to sell as well as possible, though. That just means more money.

But Platinum's wallet won't be the wallet that's hurting if the games bomb. It'll be Nintendo's.

I think they'll both sell reasonably well, though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 8, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Ubisoft has been one of the staunchest supporters of the Wii U though?



A single company a lineup does not make.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 8, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> ZombiU sold almost 500k worldwide and wasn't profitable? How much money did Ubisoft actually sink into that game? It sure didn't look like a lot.



It probably wasn't produced too well, but you have to take into account that they were amongst the first people to start making a game on a new platform. It prob cost a lot of money just to get around the learning curve.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 8, 2013)

Platinum will never have a blockbuster. It's gonna bomb on the WiiU, that I have no doubt. But 1.3 million in a multiplatform format wasn't enough to convince Sega or any other big company to pursue further sequels so this game was basically a freebie from Nintendo.

I hate the exclusivity but appreciate the sequel to a good game. Just enjoy 2 as much as you can cause you probably ain't gonna see more. Platinum is more about original IPs than sequels anyway, Bayonetta is the exception to the rule because it was the original IP which sold the most. Revengeance might get a sequel too as the Metal Gear brand brought in the sales. Had the best opening sales for an action game since the first Devil May Cry.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 8, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> And they don't bother porting it to Wii U.



Because it would obviously sell more on the PS4 .


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 8, 2013)

Kay mates lets end this strain of subject, its time for you crackheads to stop snuffing up the latest cooked up by the media like the idiots y'all think you are.

In other news , the 3DS version of Revelations stacks up to the console version quite nicely. It also confirms that putting games in 3D boosts the resolution image quality.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 8, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Platinum will never have a blockbuster.



Don't say that. . 

Bayonetta 2 certainly won't be it, but still.

I don't want to live in a world where games that Kamiya is attached to have no chance of commercial success. Everything this guy touched turned to gold in the sixth generation.... give them a chance.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 8, 2013)

Nintendo owns the Wonderful 101 IP, so perhaps it may do wonderfully averting the swimming mess in Septemb-FUCK YOU NINTENDO OF AMERICA, FUCK YOU. GLAD IWATA GOT RID OF YOU. ALWAYS LIKED NoE's STAFF BETTER. THEY LOOK MORE AESTHETICALLY APPEASING ANYWAY. INTO MY 3DS YOU PEOPLE MUST GO!!!

Except this lady, she does a fine job at Nintendo.


----------



## Yagura (Jul 8, 2013)

^ what are you going on about?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 8, 2013)

Yagura said:


> ^ what are you going on about?



He's Drunk


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 8, 2013)

I dont drink.

Im talking about Grand Theft Auto. 

Europe is getting alot of love lately


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 9, 2013)

I hope watch dogs on the wii u doesn't suck


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-l1JZAherw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 9, 2013)

Why is it okay if games sell badly on the ps3 and 360, but if it sells bad on a nintendo system its a problem?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 9, 2013)

That's not really the case.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 9, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I dont drink.
> 
> Im talking about Grand Theft Auto.
> 
> Europe is getting alot of love lately



What goes inside your head?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 9, 2013)

Hazel nuts?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 9, 2013)

Nope not trying to increase my sperm count

The answer is pumpkins


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 9, 2013)

*Nintendo: Fire Emblem on Wii U would need to sell 700k to justify development*

Nintendo released Fire Emblem: Awakening to rave reviews and stellar sales (for the franchise) earlier this year on 3DS. Fans of the game have looked towards a potential Wii U Fire Emblem installment in the hopes of seeing the series jump into HD.

Nintendo is making the cross-over Fire Emblem x Shin Megami Tensei for Wii U and that will release next year. But what about a stand-alone Fire Emblem for their HD console? Intelligent Systems?s Hitoshi Yamagami says the game would have to sell 700k copies (at presumably at $60 price) for the game to make sense.

Awakening needed to sell 250k copies globally for Nintendo to be satisfied and they passed that mark, selling roughly that much in the first two months in America. Estimates put the game at over 900k globally. So do you think a Wii U Fire Emblem could hit 700k sales?

For reference the GameCube FE sold about 540k while the Wii version sold roughly 460k. If Nintendo sold the game for $60 and sold 700k copies it would generate roughly $42 million in revenue. That is without taking out retailer cuts and packaging costs, possibly leaving Nintendo with $30 million or so after expenses. I?d imagine the budget of the game would be lower than $30 million, possibly closer to $15-$20 million.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 9, 2013)

With enough advertising and positive news of the game I'm sure they could hit that mark. FE is getting increasingly popular. I have no doubt it would be incredibly stressful for Intelligent Systems, though. Awakening was going to be the last FE game if it didn't sell well enough. Good thing it sold almost 4 times more than Nintendo expected it to.

Give FE a rest for now, Nintendo. Let IS make a new Advance Wars and focus on SMTxFE.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 9, 2013)

Then make a good Paper Mario.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 9, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Then make a good Paper Mario.



I second this.


----------



## Bowser (Jul 9, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Then make a good Paper Mario.


If that so, then i hope they go back to the original plan AKA the game that was supposed to be close to TTYD but got turned in Sticker Star thanks to Miyamoto and Club Nintendo help


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 9, 2013)

I'd like a WiiU fire emblem, but can I have battalion wars first?


----------



## Yagura (Jul 9, 2013)

I want a Paper Mario & Luigi. Intelligent Systems x AlphaDream.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 9, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Nintendo: Fire Emblem on Wii U would need to sell 700k to justify development*
> 
> Nintendo released Fire Emblem: Awakening to rave reviews and stellar sales (for the franchise) earlier this year on 3DS. Fans of the game have looked towards a potential Wii U Fire Emblem installment in the hopes of seeing the series jump into HD.
> 
> ...



How is a game supposed to sell 700K units if it needs to sell 700K units to get made?

They need to look on what made FE awakening so awesome.  I personally think it had a lot to do with the casual mode.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 10, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> How is a game supposed to sell 700K units if it needs to sell 700K units to get made?
> 
> They need to look on what made FE awakening so awesome.  I personally think it had a lot to do with the casual mode.



That's not what the article means. Nintendo is saying that if they made a Fire Emblem for the WiiU, it would need to sell at least 700k units in order to make them think it was worth their time.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 10, 2013)

700k isn't that unfair


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> That's not what the article means. Nintendo is saying that if they made a Fire Emblem for the WiiU, it would need to sell at least 700k units in order to make them think it was worth their time.



Kay i get that.  FE Wii U would have to come somewhere late in the console life cycle though.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 10, 2013)

Nintendo should learn a bit fom Sony when it comes to taking risks on software. A good fire emblem would sell well above 700k if it was received well. But again with the amount of wii u sales,who knows.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 10, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Nintendo should learn a bit fom Sony when it comes to taking risks on software. A good fire emblem would sell well above 700k if it was reserved well. But again with the amount of wii u sales,who knows.



Nah, this is common place in this generation, big companies hold their games hostage, threatening their development teams that they need to sell at least "X" or strike gold in order to stay alive. It happened with Resident Evil when Mikami came up with 4, happened with Call of Duty when Infinity Ward came up with Modern Warfare and now with Fire Emblem Awakening.

Frankly, I'm surprised Nintendo was even willing to make Awakening in the first place considering the lukewarm sales of the franchise in general. It was niche since day 1.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 10, 2013)

But Fire Emblem Awakening is doing great right?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 10, 2013)

I think it's almost at 1 million sales worldwide.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Miyamoto Teases Brand New Wii U Franchise*



> In an interview with Famitsu magazine in Japan (photographed on Kotaku), Miyamoto has said that Nintendo is working on a brand new Wii U game that isn't part of one of Nintendo's existing franchises.
> 
> "With Mario Kart 8 coming out in the Spring of next year, we'll have a good selection [of Wii U games] available, so I'm thinking isn't it about time we release a new franchise?" reads the quote.
> 
> Famitsu's follow-up question This would be the first brand-new game IP to be released on Wii U by Nintendo except launch title Nintendo Land - and though Nintendo has always innovated within its established franchises, since the Gamecube days entirely new games outside those franchises have been a rarity at Nintendo. Something totally new would be very welcome.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 10, 2013)

Wasn't it implied that it was one of the games he's been working on? One of his own projects, I mean.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 10, 2013)

Well yeah, If I remember well he has a small team for his new IP. I don't know if he is talking about a new project or his own..


----------



## Furious George (Jul 11, 2013)

So I've played Super Mario 3D Land. Pretty excellent stuff... but I don't think its changed my feelings about 3D World seemingly being THE Mario game for the Wii U.

I want my HUB worlds back.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 11, 2013)

hub worlds, you're a disgrace to mario fans.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 11, 2013)

But there's never anything to do in hub worlds.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 11, 2013)

HUB worlds? What is taht?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 11, 2013)

Mario as a series peaked for me with 64 which was also my introduction to the series. 

Since Nintendo will never make another game in the vein of 64 or even Sunshine again as those games weren't as popular as 2D Mario or even Galaxy, I have pretty much written off any hopes I had for the series.

I will probably still play 3D World eventually since I liked 3D Land, but I am not expecting anything more than 3D Land in HD with co-op. I am also rather disappointed with how soulless and sterile the game looks, clearly they're still trying to go for the NSMB audience.

Also anyone insulting hub worlds is a huge pleb.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 11, 2013)

Galaxy 1 & 2 were better than 64 & Sunshine anyway so i don't mind what they're going for, especially since the Galaxy 2 team is the one making 3D World and not the NSMB team. 

Honestly the 3D World backlash almost feels like what WW got back then when it wasn't considered "the real Zelda we wanted!". Souless or not, you just can't please anyone these days.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 11, 2013)

I hope they don't make a Galaxy 3 after this though (Which would be pretty awesome anyway), I want them to come up with a completely new concept which is what 3D Mario used to be about.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 11, 2013)

What it used to be about?


----------



## Furious George (Jul 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I hope they don't make a Galaxy 3 after this though (Which would be pretty awesome anyway),* I want them to come up with a completely new concept which is what 3D Mario used to be about.*



Testify!                     !


----------



## Gnome (Jul 11, 2013)

How about a Super Luigi Galaxy?

With more coins!

Eh eh.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 11, 2013)

You're thinking of NSL2.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 11, 2013)

I'd like to see them make a new concept of do Sunshine 2


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 11, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Galaxy 1 & 2 were better than 64 & Sunshine anyway.



true that,the galaxy games are indeed the best Mario games to date. But don't say that very often or some Nintendo nostalgia fans will rip you a new one.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 11, 2013)

64 did the most in terms of innovation and design, mainly because it was on the cusp of 3D gaming, and it did it right. Of course Galaxy is going to be a better game though, it is everything that is good about previous Mario games and more.

It's how Nintendo works, a lifetime of iterations and polish like some guru Japanese swordsmith shit.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 11, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> true that,the galaxy games are indeed the best Mario games to date. But don't say that very often or some Nintendo nostalgia fans will rip you a new one.



Most mario fans agree that Galaxy was the best, as far as I'v seen.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 11, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Most mario fans agree that Galaxy was the best, as far as I'v seen.



Everybody knows that Nintendo fans are nothing but nostalgia ridden slackjaw louts. 

Or is that Pokemon fans specifically?


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 11, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Most mario fans agree that Galaxy was the best, as far as I'v seen.



Because you are lucky. There is nothing more annoying that Nintendo fans who think that games like the legend of Zelda ocarina of time or Mario 64 are the second coming. I don't mind their opinion its their right,but it just gets annoying when they start believing that that's an absolute fact.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 11, 2013)

I actually think Mario 64 was merely good, my favorite Mario game is still 3 for the NES. Although my favorite Mario game period, not just limited to platformers, is Paper Mario 64.

OoT I also don't love as much as others. It's good but I prefer WW, TP, and LttP over it. It probably didn't help that my first 3D Zelda was WW, I didn't ever get OoT when I had a 64 and got Master Quest far later, so the whole innovation of it being the first 3D title didn't have much impact on me.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 11, 2013)

I dunno what the hell you guys are talking about but 1000 year door is still the best Mario game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 11, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Because you are lucky. There is nothing more annoying that Nintendo fans who think that games like the legend of Zelda ocarina of time or Mario 64 are the second coming. I don't mind their opinion its their right,but it just gets annoying when they start believing that that's an absolute fact.



But Ocarina of Time is still the best Zelda game.

Granted, Majora's Mask is my favorite, but still.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 11, 2013)

They keep improving Mario, so it gets better. Zelda on the other hand, they keep trying to reinvent the magic. Every single one has its positives, but nothing as profound as the feeling you got when you first played OoT.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 11, 2013)

^

Wanna rep yah for that post but that set is kinda making that difficult.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 11, 2013)

Who doesn't like Dave Lang?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 11, 2013)

I've seen most people put Galaxy 2 over 1, including myself.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 11, 2013)

Most people I've seen don't care to draw a distinction between the Galaxy games.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *But Ocarina of Time is still the best Zelda game.*
> 
> Granted, Majora's Mask is my favorite, but still.



That's not factually true though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 11, 2013)

How about objectively?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 11, 2013)

Gnome said:


> Most people I've seen don't care to draw a distinction between the Galaxy games.



prob because they're dumb.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 11, 2013)

^ Or you know, most people don't care which is better.



Asa-Kun said:


> That's not factually true though.



Factually it's just an opinion. No two ways about it really.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 11, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I've seen most people put Galaxy 2 over 1, including myself.



I agree 2 was better than 1.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 11, 2013)

I liked the 2d Zelda games the most.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 11, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> That's not factually true though.



It is by far....


----------



## Shirker (Jul 11, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I dunno what the hell you guys are talking about but 1000 year door is still the best Mario game.



This right here.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> How about objectively?



Never. 



Malvingt2 said:


> It is by far....


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 12, 2013)

The best Zelda is and forever will be A Link to the Past. They all have different feels to them.

Now, Im going back to play Oracles.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 12, 2013)

The wind waker is my favorite Zelda. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 12, 2013)

off topic: Shion is perma banned?


----------



## DaKakz (Jul 12, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> The best Zelda is and forever will be A Link to the Past. They all have different feels to them.
> 
> Now, Im going back to play Oracles.




OOT is the king and everybody knows that...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 12, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> off topic: Shion is perma banned?



He is????


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah. Y'all didnt know that? Im having a hard time trying to get him to play Monster Hunter


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 12, 2013)

Shion is permbanned because he got regular banned too many times lol.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 12, 2013)

I didn't even know people got perma-banned around here.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]IqS5JfMjTXM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 12, 2013)

Does the Wii/ds have an activity log that keeps up with the hours of gameplay and time you played on various games and apps?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFynjjTEKLw&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 12, 2013)

i wonder if nintendo plans to do this for all their games?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 12, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> i wonder if nintendo plans to do this for all their games?



Smart move if they do.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 12, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Does the Wii/ds have an activity log that keeps up with the hours of gameplay and time you played on various games and apps?



Yes, check your wiimail


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]if4Y57ubM8Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 12, 2013)

WiiU GAME OF THE YEAR.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 12, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Yes, check your wiimail



Thanks, one more question. If you play a wii game on the wii u does it keep track of the hours in the game and how many times you played as well.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 13, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Thanks, one more question. If you play a wii game on the wii u does it keep track of the hours in the game and how many times you played as well.



Seeing as there is a separate wii menu from the wii U menu  in the wii U it might.
I haven't gotten a wii U yet so I wouldn't know exactly.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 13, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]if4Y57ubM8Q[/YOUTUBE]



That looked fucking' beautiful.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 13, 2013)

Since people are debating which Zelda is the best.
>Legend of Zelda
Good for it's time. Still holds up today. A bit overrated though.

>Adventure of Link
Very fun and much different than other games in the series. Huge grindfest though. Gets a lot of unnecessary flack for being different than other games in the series.

>A Link To The Past
Amazing, set the guidelines not just for all future Zelda but for almost every adventure game of all time.Has some questionable dungeon design though.

>Links Awakening
Pure masterpiece. Took everything good about ALTTP and made it better, and took all that didn?t work in ALTTP and fixed it, and combined it with one of the greatest stories and atmospheres of any game ever.

>Oracle of Ages
Very enjoyable game. Lacks the amazing atmosphere that made Links Awakening so fantastic though.

>Oracle of Seasons
Enjoyable game, but not as great as Ages as it focuses more on hack and slash combat rather than puzzles. Also the seasons element wasn?t as interesting as the Ages element.

>Ocarina of Time
Amazing game. Set the guideline for every 3D aventure game since it. It does lose a bit of steam though after the Water Temple as the story begins to feel a bit rushed.

>Majora's Mask
Great game, with some amazing concepts. Hampered however by the mediocre dungeons (except for the god tier Stone Tower Temple) which honestly just felt like something that would be something from a fan-made OOT romhack, The cluttered Termina Field also made navigation a bit cumbersome.

>Wind Waker
Absolute masterpiece, perfect atmosphere, amazing story, great dungeons and bosses, and great sidequests on par with the ones in MM. Although the Triforce Fetch Quest at the end is a bit tedious but it still doesn?t mar the overall experience.

>Minish Cap
Fun. Nothing that special compared to other Zeldas though.

>Phantom Hourglass
Shit. Horrible controls,. horrible graphics, horrible streamlined sailing, horrible dungeons, horrible bosses, horrible story, and that goddamned fucking Ocean King Temple

>Twilight Princes
Complete shit. Tried way too hard to be "DARK AND GRITTY" and to appeal to western audiences. With the exception of Goron Mines, Temple of Time, and City In The Sky all of the dungeons were either mediocre or just bad, barely any sidequests, story and atmosphere was all over the place in terms of themes, pacing, and direction, the graphics did not fit the series and were also ugly, overuse of brown and bloom, Zant's nonsensical character turn in order to accommodate the story getting needlessly ganonjacked, The Triforce, The Master Sword, Princess Zelda, and Ganon just seemed needlessly tacked onto the game in order to please fans who would bitch and moan if they weren't in it, and  I can count the number of original music tracks in the game with one hand.

>Spirit Tracks
Great game, improved so much over Phantom Hourglass. Much better graphics, better controls, more exploration and sidequests, great story, and just fun. Spirit Flute could be a better cumbersome though

>Skyward Sword
Good game. A bit too linear for my tastes though. Also I don?t think the game really benefited from the 1/1 Motion Control Sword Combat. Also Fi was absolutely obnoxious and spoonfed/ruined so much of the game and it?s puzzles for players. Great story, dungeons, and characters though. Especially Groose. He?s one of the best characters of all time.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 13, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> >Twilight Princes
> *Complete shit*.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 13, 2013)

Not to mention how can someone bring up TP without at least mentioning how awesome Midna is? Heresy, I say!


----------



## Vice (Jul 13, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> >Twilight Princes
> Complete shit. Tried way too hard to be "DARK AND GRITTY" and to appeal to western audiences. With the exception of Goron Mines, Temple of Time, and City In The Sky all of the dungeons were either mediocre or just bad, barely any sidequests, story and atmosphere was all over the place in terms of themes, pacing, and direction, the graphics did not fit the series and were also ugly, overuse of brown and bloom, Zant's nonsensical character turn in order to accommodate the story getting needlessly ganonjacked, The Triforce, The Master Sword, Princess Zelda, and Ganon just seemed needlessly tacked onto the game in order to please fans who would bitch and moan if they weren't in it, and  I can count the number of original music tracks in the game with one hand.



Cool. Now I know not to take your opinion seriously.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> >Twilight Princes
> Complete shit. Tried way too hard to be "DARK AND GRITTY" and to appeal to western audiences.



*sigh*, Yoshi....


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 13, 2013)

Vice said:


> Cool. Now I know not to take your opinion seriously.



His view on fucking Spirit Tracks says it all.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 13, 2013)

Spirit tracks was good, way better than hourglass.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 13, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Spirit tracks was good, way better than hourglass.



Not because of any of the reasons he posted, though.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 13, 2013)

I should have expected you guys not to be able to comprehend logical and rational opinions, seeing how this is "Narutoforums" after all which means some of you guys are probably Nardo fans.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 13, 2013)

Yoshi    pls


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 13, 2013)

The troll came to infest the gaming section? Quick everybody,abandon ship!


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 13, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not because of any of the reasons he posted, though.



True, I don't take yoshi seriously. But spirit tracks was an overall better game than phantom hourglass.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 13, 2013)

I dont see whats so crazy about his post. I mean is he not allowed to have an opinion?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 13, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I dont see whats so crazy about his post. I mean is he not allowed to have an opinion?



Because everything he posted about Twilight Princess is fundamentally wrong in all levels?

I can tolerate everything else he posted regardless of how much I disagree with some of them but the second he started typing about Twilight Princess, it was retarded buzzword comedy hour. Western pandering, Dark and gritty, Brown and bloom, "ganonjacked", symbolic elements and characters that are in 95% of Zelda games being "forced" here because reasons and whatever other stupid shit he wrote about it. 

There's such a thing as not liking something and then there's /v/ shitposting 101.


----------



## Ultimania (Jul 13, 2013)

Twilight Princess _is_ shit, but for completely different reasons than what the obvious troll listed.

TP was essentially Ocarina of Time 2.0. There was nothing original about it whatsoever. Wolf Link and the Twilight Realm were essentially repackaged concepts (Dark World and Rabbit Link) from A Link to the Past. The ending pissed me off and Midna wasn't likeable for me. 

Majora's Mask, The Wind Waker, and Skyward Sword all have one thing in common; they add something original to distinguish them from OOT. But TP...just doesn't do it for me. It was like they try to mix Ocarina of Time and ALTTP...and it doesn't mix well together.

My opinion of TP may change in the future, but right now I consider it complete shit. But I rather play TP than Spirit Tracks, because that game was effing horrible. I just stopped playing it when I was in the second dungeon. What a god-awful and bland game! And I didn't play PH's single player mode, but the multiplayer was pretty fun.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 13, 2013)

I wonder if you people even understand what shit means?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 13, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> I wonder if you people even understand what shit means?



Nah, it's only black and white with gaming fans.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 13, 2013)

Everything is shit.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 13, 2013)

Twilight Princess is incredibly average. If you had unrealistic expectations that went through the roof (which a lot did because it was announced early and delayed quite a lot), you might think it's shit.

Personally I got bored half way through playing it, stopped for 2 years, came back and beat it. I really disliked all the parts of the game that forced you into being a Wolf.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 14, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> >Twilight Princes
> Complete shit. Tried way too hard to be "DARK AND GRITTY" and to appeal to western audiences. With the exception of Goron Mines, Temple of Time, and City In The Sky all of the dungeons were either mediocre or just bad, barely any sidequests, story and atmosphere was all over the place in terms of themes, pacing, and direction, the graphics did not fit the series and were also ugly, overuse of brown and bloom, Zant's nonsensical character turn in order to accommodate the story getting needlessly ganonjacked, The Triforce, The Master Sword, Princess Zelda, and Ganon just seemed needlessly tacked onto the game in order to please fans who would bitch and moan if they weren't in it, and  I can count the number of original music tracks in the game with one hand.




Well, obviously TP is not complete shit, nor have I met a Zelda game that was anything but decent. 

That said... there isn't much said in here that isn't at least half-true. 

Not liking the wording (buzzwords) doesn't invalidate a thing.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 14, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> I should have expected you guys not to be able to comprehend logical and rational opinions, seeing how this is "Narutoforums" after all which means some of you guys are probably Nardo fans.



*sigh*, Yoshi....


----------



## Gnome (Jul 14, 2013)

The Gaming Department seems to have taken to chastising people lately. What gives.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 14, 2013)

It's Yoshi, it doesn't count in this instance.

Though, I didn't know there was a trend goin' on. Why wasn't I notified?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 14, 2013)

Lol, the comments...


----------



## Gnome (Jul 14, 2013)

At the end of the day, games will come out down the line that the WiiU won't be powerful enough to run. Does it really matter though is the question. Everyone who buys a Nintendo console does it solely for Nintendo made games, their 3rd party support is negligible anymore.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 14, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Lol, the comments...



Is it true?


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 14, 2013)

Gnome said:


> At the end of the day, games will come out down the line that the WiiU won't be powerful enough to run. Does it really matter though is the question. Everyone who buys a Nintendo console does it solely for Nintendo made games, their 3rd party support is negligible anymore.



The problem is how far down the line will that happen.  
The next three years?  The next five years?

Either way if the console has sold enough developers will find a way to make it work.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 14, 2013)

Shirker said:


> It's Yoshi, it doesn't count in this instance.



Is he known for trolling?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 14, 2013)

Gnome said:


> At the end of the day, games will come out down the line that the WiiU won't be powerful enough to run. Does it really matter though is the question. Everyone who buys a Nintendo console does it solely for Nintendo made games, their 3rd party support is negligible anymore.



That's bs, the ps3 and 360 aren't strong enough to handle pc games, but they still get ports of them for the past 4 years. If the Wii U was selling they would bring games over it and make it work like they did for the other consoles.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 14, 2013)

Most games this generation were being developed specifically with the PS3 or 360 in mind. Why? That's where the money was, the 360 got a huge foothold in the market early on and the PS3 kept growing. 

Neither of these can be said about the WiiU. And with the architecture the PS4 and Xbox One chose it will make it all that much easier to develop with PC, PS4, and Xbox at the same time; but not the WiiU.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 14, 2013)

At least Next Gen engines can scale for current gen hardware, and Wii U is technically around 360/PS3 levels with better Ram.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 14, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Is he known for trolling?



Trolling? I wouldn't say that.He's not Hatti levels.

But he has these periods when he _does_ have a habit of saying stupid things when he's angry or generally being a bit brash for adequately explained reason.

I'd pay him or anything anyone says to him no mind when he delves into one of those periods.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 14, 2013)

Btw, is Hattifnatten perma-banned or something??


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 14, 2013)

Who knows. He was a terrible poster anyways. Shion was 10 times more entertaining.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Is he known for trolling?



Yoshi=Nensenses 


anyway what is going on in this thread?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 14, 2013)

Before everyone started beating up on Yoshi, we were talking about Zelda, a subject I'm admittedly not that well versed in.

I do know enough about it to realize that TP, while overhyped and probably disappointing, wasn't shit. Like saying Sonic Generations was shit because of how short it was.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 14, 2013)

Oh yeah i thought i should mention that Kamiya doesn't own a Wii U.

Makes me wonder if Kaz has a playstation.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 14, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Oh yeah i thought i should mention that Kamiya doesn't own a Wii U.
> 
> Makes me wonder if Kaz has a playstation.



Survey says.....he probably does.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 14, 2013)

Kamiya likes Arcade games


Y'all talking about hardware is dumb considering AMD won the console wars.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 15, 2013)

Gamefaqs mods should be relinquished of their positions pronto, they're fucking awful at their "jobs" and almost worse than Deviant-Art mods. 

Fuck every last one of them on that shit site.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 15, 2013)

According to Media Create, Pikmin 3 has sold over 100k in just two days. Pikmin 3 is #1 on the charts even though it was only out for two days before the Media Create results were listed.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 15, 2013)

Also, the Club Nintendo Elite Rewards are up. 


I got myself the Majora's Mask soundtrack.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 15, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Oh yeah i thought i should mention that Kamiya doesn't own a Wii U.



Kamiya doesnt even play modern games. Hes a retrofag.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXf0dZ42T_M[/YOUTUBE]

Pikmin 3 North American TV commercial. 

Das cute.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 15, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> I wonder if you people even understand what shit means?



Let's not be semantic here. There is nothing wrong with calling a game that is well produced shit. The word shit shouldn't necessarily be saved for games like Silver Surfer and what not.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 15, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> According to Media Create, Pikmin 3 has sold over 100k in just two days. Pikmin 3 is #1 on the charts even though it was only out for two days before the Media Create results were listed.



That's great, I'm sure that pushed Wii U sales.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 15, 2013)

Fuuuuuuu i can't wait for Sonic Lost World! It's my system seller for sure!



Death-kun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXf0dZ42T_M[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Pikmin 3 North American TV commercial.
> 
> Das cute.



Fucking finally they got rid of the dubstep BS.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2013)

Man, it's gonna hurt not being able to get this day one....


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 15, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> According to Media Create, Pikmin 3 has sold over 100k in just two days. Pikmin 3 is #1 on the charts even though it was only out for two days before the Media Create results were listed.



Is that a good thing or a bad thing? Did it sell less than the other two?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 15, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXf0dZ42T_M[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Pikmin 3 North American TV commercial.
> 
> Das cute.



Attack of the minis!  

I knew this day would come.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 15, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> That's great, I'm sure that pushed Wii U sales.



Hopefully. 



Asa-Kun said:


> Is that a good thing or a bad thing? Did it sell less than the other two?



I'm not sure how well the other two launched. We'll have to wait for this week's results to see the total sales for Pikmin 3. Keep in mind that Pikmin 3 is also going to be one of the games that keeps selling throughout the WiiU's lifetime. The first Pikmin sold 1.6 million, the second one sold 1.2 million. 



ShadowReij said:


> Attack of the minis!
> 
> I knew this day would come.



They are coming.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 15, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> They are coming.



*preps flamethrower*


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 15, 2013)

The red ones are immune to fire, they'll kill you anyway.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 15, 2013)

Argh posters or Majora's Mask.

That Pikmin 3 poster.... ARRRGGHHHHHH.

DAmmit Ill just listen to the soundtrack on youtube


----------



## Ultimania (Jul 15, 2013)

August is really going to be crazy since there's actually several games on Nintendo platforms that I want; Pikmin 3, Mario & Luigi: Dream Team, New Super Luigi U, DuckTales Remastered, and Angry Birds Trilogy.

August is going to be an awesome month...as long as I have enough cash.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 15, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Kamiya doesnt even play modern games. Hes a retrofag.



Kinda interesting when you think about it  I guess designing games and playing them are exclusive.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 15, 2013)

Why else would you think he wanted to make a Star fox?


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 15, 2013)

Because there hasn't been a good one since the 64?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 15, 2013)

hasnt been a good one period, zinggggggggg


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks like Adam Sessler couldn't hold back anymore.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T7FKOiTP_U[/YOUTUBE]


I understand his frustration.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 15, 2013)

Nintendo needs some new blood eventually. But these people have all these suggestion but its not going to do anything. It never has, so I see no point in getting frustrated and letting things pan out how they will. Not to mention they make themselves look like fucking idiots half the time.

Y'all dont know how to run shit.

And nah Kamiya likes arcade games of course he wants to make an on rails shooter.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 15, 2013)

The only things that the SENSIBLE people suggested was that Nintendo create a console that can compete with the competition.

And i can't see what's so hard about that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 15, 2013)

^true but even then people get that twisted up


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 15, 2013)

Gamecube. 

End of discussion.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 15, 2013)

From what i heard those small disks were an issue among developers.

If the 360 could see full support from square Enix even more so over Nintendo then Nintendo did something very wrong.

The gamecube wasn't a failure because Nintendo made a decent return from it. But people like to jump on sales.  Just like how the 360 was able to tear some of the market share from sony Nintendo could have done it too because the costs have been going up.

Then you have the Wii U which failed to do so yet again.  With all that it's obvious that some people need to go.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 15, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Gamecube.
> 
> End of discussion.



This in reponse to people wanting Nintendo to enter the power battle again. Last I checked that didn't pan out well.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 15, 2013)

Funny how people considered the PS2 a phenomenon that can't replicate itself again yet conveniently jump back to it to justify Nintendo's change in strategy.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 15, 2013)

PS2 success can't be replicated. That's what people need to get. The alignment for that perfect storm isn't coming back.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 15, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> From what i heard those small disks were an issue among developers.
> 
> If the 360 could see full support from square Enix even more so over Nintendo then Nintendo did something very wrong.
> 
> ...



Hence why the Wii U should not have any real limitations besides actual console sales for 3rd party support. Anything else is an excuse.

Most games this gen will be developed on a PC and downported to consoles.
All the consoles are GPU centric, so game development shouldnt be an issue. Its also cheaper on the Wii U. 

If Nintendo fucks it up with the Wii U by the end of its life cycle I'd be more inclined to agree with you but I frankly dont see it happening.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 15, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> From what i heard those small disks were an issue among developers.
> 
> If the 360 could see full support from square Enix even more so over Nintendo then Nintendo did something very wrong.
> 
> ...



And the 360 didn't have disc issues?


The gamecube competed with the other consoles and it was catered to the hardcore market yet it failed hard. People want them to fire Iwata and others but they were the reason Nintendo is destroying with the 3ds and the ds and Wii. They made so much profit of each console unlike sony and micrsoft who lost because of the red ring of death and high cost console production.

And after Nintendo got a hold of the casual market, Sony and Microsoft tried to do the same with the PSMove and Kinect.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 15, 2013)

When a 3rd Party developer releases a game on a Nintendo console, that just means having to compete with Nintendo made games. The "hardcore gamers" who own Nintendo consoles tend to be big Nintendo fans, and they will choose to buy a Nintendo made game over a 3rd party game 9 times out of 10.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 15, 2013)

Don't see why Iwata should be fired when the company has pretty much been doing well on all fronts despite what people love to say. I could understand if nintendo was on a cold streak or he basically pulled a Don Mattrick. But that really hasn't been the case has it? DS success, Wii success. 3DS rouch start now success. WiiU currently pending.


Gnome said:


> When a 3rd Party developer releases a game on a Nintendo console, that just means having to compete with Nintendo made games. The "hardcore gamers" who own Nintendo consoles tend to be big Nintendo fans, and they will choose to buy a Nintendo made game over a 3rd party game 9 times out of 10.


A recent thought that also came to my mind in regards to 3 parties, so this is also something to consider as well.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 15, 2013)

No Hope U: Nintendoomed edition


Gnome said:


> When a 3rd Party developer releases a game on a Nintendo console, that just means having to compete with Nintendo made games. The "hardcore gamers" who own Nintendo consoles tend to be big Nintendo fans, and they will choose to buy a Nintendo made game over a 3rd party game 9 times out of 10.



Then they shoudl make better games.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 15, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Don't see why Iwata should be fired when the company has pretty much been doing well on all fronts despite what people love to say. I could understand if nintendo was on a cold streak or he basically pulled a Don Mattrick. But that really hasn't been the case has it? DS success, Wii success. 3DS rouch start now success. WiiU currently pending.
> 
> A recent thought that also came to my mind in regards to 3 parties, so this is also something to consider as well.



I don't buy that logic. Nintendo let third parties have a big window at launch with the 3DS, and yet outside from B-tier efforings rarely any of them were there for it during the 3DS' firdt 6 months. In which Nintendo had to release two 3D Mario games for the holidays and slash the price in order to recover it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 15, 2013)

Which is the same bullshit that happened with the WiiU. (Cept there was Mario at Launch)


And people wonder why they call third parties pussies. They have no backbones.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 15, 2013)

3rd parties make crappy ports and old ass games and expect us to pay full price, no smart Wii U owner would buy dumb down part of last gen games.

Plus 3rd parties don't even talk about the Wii U version of their games, so its like they don't even exist.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 15, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Which is the same bullshit that happened with the WiiU. (Cept there was Mario at Launch)
> 
> 
> And people wonder why they call third parties pussies. They have no backbones.



Bullshit.  Nintendo underestimated HD development which is why all their games got pushed back and many didn't see the launch window.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 15, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> I don't buy that logic. Nintendo let third parties have a big window at launch with the 3DS, and yet outside from B-tier efforings rarely any of them were there for it during the 3DS' firdt 6 months. In which Nintendo had to release two 3D Mario games for the holidays and slash the price in order to recover it.





St NightRazr said:


> Which is the same bullshit that happened with the WiiU. (Cept there was Mario at Launch)
> 
> 
> And people wonder why they call third parties pussies. They have no backbones.


Yeah it's a pretty BS excuse. However the reality is there, but this is also their partially their fault as well because let's look back it's not like any third party advertise any of their games on nintendo's systems. They don't push for it, and nintendo isn't going to baby them to do so, nor should they if 3rd parties want shit to sell then how about they push their product instead of going oh we tried. 


thinkingaboutlife said:


> 3rd parties make crappy ports and old ass games and expect us to pay full price, no smart Wii U owner would buy dumb down part of last gen games.
> 
> Plus 3rd parties don't even talk about the Wii U version of their games, so its like they don't even exist.



Pretty much. Or in EA's case it seems like they might have tipped their hand toward Nintendo including their decision to price and nintendo disgreed. Speculation on my part though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 15, 2013)

Though I'd appreciate alot more Japanese support for the Wii U.
They've started selling better in Europe, provided you arent talking about England


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 15, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Bullshit.  Nintendo underestimated HD development which is why all their games got pushed back and many didn't see the launch window.



Doesn't change the fact that some third party companies (EA) aren't blameless at all with their treatment towards Wii U versions of their games.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Gnome (Jul 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Then they shoudl make better games.



I'm of the opinion that everybody should be striving to make better games.

And come on people, not all 3rd party games are rehashed crap.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 15, 2013)

Gnome said:


> I'm of the opinion that everybody should be striving to make better games.
> 
> And come on people, not all 3rd party games are rehashed crap.


I meant they should make better games so people buy them over nintendo games. If they can't do it then


----------



## Gnome (Jul 15, 2013)

You act as if the only determining factor to people buying Nintendo games is how good they are. We both know that's not true.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 15, 2013)

Gnome said:


> You act as if the only determining factor to people buying Nintendo games is how good they are. We both know that's not true.



It basically is though unless you are an idiot.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 15, 2013)

A brazen lie, and not my point regardless. Too equally good games can come out, one Nintendo and one not, which will said person choose?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 15, 2013)

Gnome said:


> A brazen lie, and not my point regardless. Too equally good games can come out, one Nintendo and one not, which will said person choose?



You'd need to find a real world example of such a thing ever occurring first.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You'd need to find a real world example of such a thing ever occurring first.




Skyrim and Skyward Sword came out at roughly the same time. Which one would a Nintendo fan buy?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 16, 2013)

What about a multiplat game. Would a Nintendo fan buy Madden for Wii over PS3/360 if he/she owned all the consoles? I'm inclined to think no.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 16, 2013)

Gnome said:


> Skyrim and Skyward Sword came out at roughly the same time. Which one would a Nintendo fan buy?


Skyrim isn't exactly that good to begin with buddy.
I'd say both if they also sported PC.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 16, 2013)

Gnome said:


> Skyrim and Skyward Sword came out at roughly the same time. Which one would a Nintendo fan buy?


Circumstances being they came out for the same system, it'd be Zelda first and then they'd take a look at Skyrim later.


Violent By Design said:


> What about a multiplat game. Would a Nintendo fan buy Madden for Wii over PS3/360 if he/she owned all the consoles? I'm inclined to think no.



This is a lot more accurate comparison. And I'd be inclined to think the same after all which one the platforms would be pushed more for something like Madden.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 16, 2013)

^ The question is about why 3rd party Publishers avoid giving support to Nintendo. The question VBD asks is different than my initial question, but is another reason for lack of 3rd party support on the Wii consoles.


Violent By Design said:


> What about a multiplat game. Would a Nintendo fan buy Madden for Wii over PS3/360 if he/she owned all the consoles? I'm inclined to think no.



Of course not, But Madden isn't a Nintendo product. Why would Madden have to compete with itself anyway? (it all works out for EA in the end, no matter what console its bought for) The question is 3rd Party games on a Nintendo console vs First Party Nintendo game.

It can only be hypothetical in the end, Nintendo has not much 3rd party support, reasoning being the initial point I brought up.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Skyrim isn't exactly that good to begin with buddy.
> I'd say both if they also sported PC.


An opinion. And seeing as we are talking not of our own opinions, are you readily going to adhere to the idea that Skyrim is not a good game by popular opinion?

Both if they had the money, could be said for anything; fails to make a point on choice.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 16, 2013)

Lotsa arguing in here.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 16, 2013)

I think people mistake what I say as some kind of insult to the WiiU. Though I'm just saying why I think some Publishers and Dev's shy away from it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 16, 2013)

> Of course not, But Madden isn't a Nintendo product. Why would Madden have to compete with itself anyway? (it all works out for EA in the end, no matter what console its bought for) The question is 3rd Party games on a Nintendo console vs First Party Nintendo game.
> 
> It can only be hypothetical in the end, Nintendo has not much 3rd party support, reasoning being the initial point I brought up.


 The only reason 3rd party ever supported nintendo was because it sold well.
The lack of support has next to nothing to do with the games.
It's nintendo being cockblocked by refusing to change.



Gnome said:


> An opinion. And seeing as we are talking not of our own opinions, are you readily going to adhere to the idea that Skyrim is not a good game by popular opinion?



I adhere that it sucks balls on console. How about that?
Fallout tends to be leaps better than the elderscrolls.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 16, 2013)

Gnome said:


> A brazen lie, and not my point regardless. Too equally good games can come out, one Nintendo and one not, which will said person choose?



Well, Darksiders 2 was a much better Zelda game that Skyward Sword could ever hope to be and I'm pretty sure Skyward Sword killed it in sales out of brand recognition alone.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 16, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, Darksiders 2 was a much better Zelda game that Skyward Sword could ever hope to be and I'm pretty sure Skyward Sword killed it in sales out of brand recognition alone.



Certainly isn't equally good though.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 16, 2013)

Gnome said:


> I think people mistake what I say as some kind of insult to the WiiU. Though I'm just saying why I think some Publishers and Dev's shy away from it.



Problem is when most of these developers make some crazy decisions with their games and when it doesn't do well they jump up and say "you see!"

Sega during the gamecube days when they turned the Virtual Fighter RPG into a Kid looking game.

Take two putting smuggler's run a late port of a ps2 game on the gamecube and it not selling.

Ubisoft not putting multiplayer elements in Splinter Cell: Pandora Tomorrow

Metal Gear twin snakes....nuff said.

And let's not forget the biggest royal fuck of the PS2 era and that was Capcom announcing RE4 for PS2 fucking days before the game launched for gamecube.


Then fast forward to the DS era when it first saw a grand theft auto in years.  GTA: Chian town wars was a disappointment according to rockstar but did rockstar really think their top down view of GTA was all that popular to begin with?

The Wii though it's understandable when the console was complete crap.  But it still was plagued with stupid decisions.  Koonami deciding to make castlevania into a clunky fighting game.
Madden for the Wii getting those stupid character desgins. I mean you have you male friends over for a game of madden you'd plug that shit into your TV and play?

Then you have the Wii U with all the fuckery involved.

Fact of the matter is when developers really put their heart into the game it will sell.  Nintendo fans has always like quality.

All of the muliplat games when they were done extremely well they didn't sell all that differently from Nintendo ones.

Look on games like SoulCali bur  2 for instance


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 16, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, Darksiders 2 was a much better Zelda game that Skyward Sword could ever hope to be and I'm pretty sure Skyward Sword killed it in sales out of brand recognition alone.



Except that Darksiders didn't do all that good on either the PS3 or the 360.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 16, 2013)

Alas, that's just how it goes. Under appreciated and underrated all around.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I adhere that it sucks balls on console. How about that?
> Fallout tends to be leaps better than the elderscrolls.



I'll give you PS3 for technical issues, but not the 360 version.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 16, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, Darksiders 2 was a much better Zelda game that Skyward Sword could ever hope to be and I'm pretty sure Skyward Sword killed it in sales out of brand recognition alone.


You mean that Zelda Rip off. Its an inferior zelda.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 16, 2013)

It needs more polish imo^


----------



## Furious George (Jul 16, 2013)

Skyward Sword was better than any Darksider game, but the gap between them isn't really that big....


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 16, 2013)

For the life of me, I cant understand why people think SS > Darksiders 2. Darksiders 2 is a better Zelda in literally every aspect.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 16, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> For the life of me, I cant understand why people think SS > Darksiders 2..



That's only because you have that thing with your brain. 

But seriously, better plot (Darksiders 2 had better world-building, but that's a different thing), better music, more inventive gameplay features, more variety to the dungeons/hub worlds and just... more fun.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 16, 2013)

Side-question but what was so bad about Skyrim on the PS3, technical-wise?


----------



## Furious George (Jul 16, 2013)

^ It crashed a lot, long load times, etc. from what I heard... My brother's copy never gave us any problems though.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 16, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Problem is when most of these developers make some crazy decisions with their games and when it doesn't do well they jump up and say "you see!"
> 
> Sega during the gamecube days when they turned the Virtual Fighter RPG into a Kid looking game.
> 
> ...


Pretty much. If I recall SC2 for gamecube was the preferred version of the 3 available. and the best one so far *Worships SC2 gamecube disc* 



Deathbringerpt said:


> For the life of me, I cant understand why people think SS > Darksiders 2. Darksiders 2 is a better Zelda in literally every aspect.



Nah.

It needed polishing, tried to take a few cues from other games including Zelda and didn't quite mesh them together well. Leaving a what could've been to what it was.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 16, 2013)

Furious George said:


> ^ It crashed a lot, long load times, etc. from what I heard... My brother's copy never gave us any problems though.



Performance issues then, ouch.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 16, 2013)

Let me give you guys a tip. NEVER play a Bestheda game on anything but a PC.

And the Elder Scrolls are the shittiest WRPGs I've ever seen. Dragon Age is better. Yes I said Dragon Age.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 16, 2013)

*Shin'en discusses ease of working on Wii U*



> Wii U GPU and its API are straightforward. Has plenty of high bandwidth memory. Really easy.





> Especially easy when compared with the tricks you need to do on current gen consoles.





Shinen doesn't matter.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 16, 2013)

You commented on the wrong site bro^


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkUIRi6VCOQ&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 16, 2013)

OMGASDFKDAY1DAMMNIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shirker (Jul 16, 2013)

Comes out in October. Yeah, that give me enough time


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 16, 2013)

> Pretty much. If I recall SC2 for gamecube was the preferred version of the 3 available. and the best one so far *Worships SC2 gamecube disc*


 Only because it had Link who is more popular than Heihachi and Spawn . 



Gnome said:


> ^ The question is about why 3rd party Publishers avoid giving support to Nintendo. The question VBD asks is different than my initial question, but is another reason for lack of 3rd party support on the Wii consoles.
> 
> 
> Of course not, But Madden isn't a Nintendo product. Why would Madden have to compete with itself anyway? (it all works out for EA in the end, no matter what console its bought for) The question is 3rd Party games on a Nintendo console vs First Party Nintendo game.
> ...


oh my bad, i didnt read the original discussion.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 16, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Only because it had Link who is more popular than Heihachi and Spawn .
> 
> 
> oh my bad, i didnt read the original discussion.



Maybe.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 16, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Shin'en discusses ease of working on Wii U*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's really all nice but what we care about is the next gen consoles and how the development time of the wii u stacks up to them.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 16, 2013)

*Japan - Early Pikmin 3 sales strong, give boost to Wii U hardware sales*



> The following info comes from Taketo Matsuo, Tsutaya’s Director of the Game Rental Planning Group.
> 
> *Pikmin 3, that came out nine years after Pikmin 2, is having a really good start. Sales at Tsutaya are comparable to the release of Super Mario Bros U and have driven greater sales of Wii U units.*
> 
> For those wondering, New Super Mario Bros. U moved 163,528 units in its first week.





Holy.....i never expected it to sell THAT much at all.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh wow Pikmin 3 a system seller?

Also Pikmin3 was release on Friday correct? only 3 days in the charts?


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 16, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Japan - Early Pikmin 3 sales strong, give boost to Wii U hardware sales*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't get too excited.  You have to consider some things here.

The Wii U was bought mostly by hardcore Nintendo fans.  The ones who actually like Pikmin have  absolutely nothing else worth their time on the console to buy so the strong sales are to be expected.  

Give it about three weeks if the sales drop suddenly then I was right.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 16, 2013)

You could almost apply that logic to any other console.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 16, 2013)

How long has the last of us been out now?

For the sudden boost in Wii U sales It was the same thing when monster hunter came out.  It sold for a little while then it stopped suddenly.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm thinking about preordering Pikmin 3

I'm just kind of short on cash at the moment. I loved the first two so I know I definitely want it eventually.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 16, 2013)

Go check the release date and come back.

Like i said, you can apply that logic to any other console worldwide. Jesus.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 16, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Don't get too excited.  You have to consider some things here.
> 
> The Wii U was bought mostly by hardcore Nintendo fans.  The ones who actually like Pikmin have  absolutely nothing else worth their time on the console to buy so the strong sales are to be expected.
> 
> Give it about three weeks if the sales drop suddenly then I was right.



I would agree with you with any other series but it is Pikmin, a series that hardly sell and it is not very welcome as you think by the hardcore Nintendo fans..


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 16, 2013)

That statline is kinda skewered though. Super Mario Bros U would have sold more in its first week if well..more people had a Wii-U, it was a launch title afterall.

I'd like to see some actual numbers before calling Pikmin a system seller lol. I'm not surprised at it getting a lot of sales though, the Wii-U has had the reputation of being starved of games for this year, so people jumping on Pikmin doesn't sound that crazy to me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 16, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> That statline is kinda skewered though. Super Mario Bros U would have sold more in its first week if well..more people had a Wii-U, it was a launch title afterall.
> 
> *I'd like to see some actual numbers before calling Pikmin a system seller lol*. I'm not surprised at it getting a lot of sales though, the Wii-U has had the reputation of being starved of games for this year, so people jumping on Pikmin doesn't sound that crazy to me.



I do call a system seller to whatever game I want.... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 seriously we have to wait and see lol


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 16, 2013)

Fine fine, tomorrow then.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 17, 2013)

Pikmin 3 #1.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 17, 2013)

Also, just to let you guys know, the $30 eShop credit you get from registering SMT4 and FE:A on Club Nintendo can also be added to your WiiU eShop account. In case you don't feel like buying anything from the 3DS eShop.

I kinda feel like doing that to buy Pikmin 3 digitally.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 17, 2013)

> Media Create
> 
> 01./00. [WIU] Pikmin 3 <ACT> (Nintendo) {2013.07.13} (?5.985) - 92.720 / NEW
> 02./00. [3DS] Youkai Watch <RPG> (Level 5) {2013.07.11} (?4.800) - 53.654 / NEW
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 17, 2013)

Well done for Pikmin 3. 2 days sell... really a nice going


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 17, 2013)

Oh wow.... GAF users are trolling hard Pikmin 3/WiiU. 

even tho the Game only has two days in the chart


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 17, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> GAF users are trolling hard



What else is new?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 17, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Oh wow.... *SonyGAF* users are trolling hard Pikmin 3/WiiU.



Like Death-kun said, nothing new. The usual dipshits would probably jerk off if it were the Vita getting a bump in sales instead.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 17, 2013)

90k in two days is hardly a good number. I thought it would sell more due to the draught that is the wii u game library.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 17, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> 90k in *two days*



Bingo.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 17, 2013)

Pokemon Rumble U is coming to the WiiU eShop in North America on August 29th. Filling in the gap between Pikmin 3 and Wonderful 101 with an increasingly popular Pokemon spin-off isn't a bad move.  I know I'll be buying it, Pokemon Rumble Blast on the 3DS was a great game.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 17, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Bingo.





> 90K in two days is hardly a good number.




Nope.avi


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 17, 2013)

So now there's going to be an argument on the varying significance of the number 90,000? Please continue, I'm _dying_ to see the results.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 17, 2013)

^Wait ti'll Canute gets here. 

Here's the shipped numbers from Famitsu btw:



> Famitsu:
> 
> [WIU] Pikmin 3 (Nintendo) {2013.07.13} - 102.188 / NEW [170.000 - 255.000*]
> [3DS] Youkai Watch (Level 5) {2013.07.11} - 52.901 / NEW [88.000 - 132.000*]
> ...



Also....



steveht93 said:


> Nope.avi



That' did nothing to refute my point whatsoever.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 17, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> That' did nothing to refute my point whatsoever.



90k in two days is not an impressive number. What's hard to understand?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 17, 2013)

Compared to what? Compared to Pokemon games? Compared to other Pikmin games? You're arbitrarily throwing out the statement "90k is not good" with nothing to back yourself up, which is why no one is taking you seriously.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 17, 2013)

Reposting since my post was near the bottom of the last page.



Pokemon Rumble U is coming to the WiiU eShop in North America on August 29th.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Compared to what? Compared to Pokemon games? Compared to other Pikmin games? You're arbitrarily throwing out the statement "90k is not good" with nothing to back yourself up, which is why no one is taking you seriously.



Thank you. 

Here's a comparison of sales with Famitsu's numbers:



> Comparing the sales (using Famitsu numbers):
> 
> Pikmin 1 first week: 101,299 (GC install base 242,429)
> Pikmin 2 first week: 161,930 (GC install base 1,372,517)
> ...


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Compared to what? Compared to Pokemon games? Compared to other Pikmin games? You're arbitrarily throwing out the statement "90k is not good" with nothing to back yourself up, which is why no one is taking you seriously.


Dragon quest 10 was tracked for 2 days and we all know what happened then. And in b4 "lol it was a wii title" look at muramasa rebirth. But pikmin 3 will sell one million units next week


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 17, 2013)

Different companies and different games? And i believe Pikmin 3 still outsold DQX Wii U, so i can't tell why you are bringing that one up.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 17, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Dragon quest 10 was tracked for 2 days and we all know what happened then. In in b4 "lol it was a wii title" look at muramasa rebirth.



I don't have to say "lol it was a Wii title". What you said does nothing to refute the point I made, nor does it address why you think 90k is "not impressive". Please stay on topic.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I don't have to say "lol it was a Wii title". What you said does nothing to refute the point I made, nor does it address why you think 90k is "not impressive". Please stay on topic.



It's either you are in self denial mode again or you simply cannot understand. The first couple of days are indicative of how the title will performe. For a 1 million install base 90k is very low. And lets also mention that wii u owners in Japan got nothing to play. It's common sense really.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 17, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> It's either you are in self denial mode again or you simply cannot understand. *The first couple of days are indicative of how the title will performe.* For a 1 million install base 90k is very low. And lets also mention that wii u owners in Japan got nothing to play. It's common sense really.



Which is what i was getting at outside of "two days". The numbers don't even include digital sales either, all you are repeating over and over is "90k no good, 90k no good, 90k no good!" when Pikmin 3 still sold well weather you want to accept it or not. Even from Nintendo's japanese P.R yesterday.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 17, 2013)

This argument is silly as the one on GAF... if the argument is about Hardware moving around. Yes Pikmin 3 didn't help that much the WiiU. Now if it is about software sell of the game releasing on a Saturday. Is not bad or good..  Now we have to see how good are the legs of this game even tho like I said before it is not a series that sells that much. We are not talking about Zelda,Mario,DK,Kirby or Star Fox. 

We have reports that the game is selling well enough from major retailers in Japan and that is moving WiiU unites this week...

Regardless how people want to spin this, it is a small start for Ninty...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 17, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> This argument is silly as the one on GAF... if the argument is about Hardware moving around. Yes Pikmin 3 didn't help that much the WiiU. Now if it is about software sell of the game releasing on a Saturday. Is not bad or good..  Now we have to see how good are the legs of this game even tho like I said before it is not a series that sells that much. We are not talking about Zelda,Mario,DK,Kirby or Star Fox.
> 
> *We have reports that the game is selling well enough from major retailers in Japan and that is moving WiiU unites this week...*
> 
> Regardless how people want to spin this, it is a small start for Ninty...



Thank you.

Hopefully this could mean a price drop being imminent either in the end of the month or August.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I don't have to say "lol it was a Wii title". What you said does nothing to refute the point I made, nor does it address why you think 90k is "not impressive". Please stay on topic.





steveht93 said:


> It's either you are in self denial mode again or you simply cannot understand. The first couple of days are indicative of how the title will performe. For a 1 million install base 90k is very low. And lets also mention that wii u owners in Japan got nothing to play. It's common sense really.





Asa-Kun said:


> Which is what i was getting at outside of "two days". The numbers don't even include digital sales either, all you are repeating over and over is "90k no good, 90k no good, 90k no good!" when Pikmin 3 still sold well weather you want to accept it or not. Even from Nintendo's japanese P.R yesterday.



Oh you guys are bringing me back to the Gamefaqs message boards days. 

It was 2007 and we were giving VGChartz a steady stream of hits any time a PS3 or 360 exclusive came out. We spent weeks watching numbers, talking about "legs" and which games had good ones. 

And BOY would we get heated when the game we thought would finally put those Xbots in their place would barely break a million! 

...And now that I look back on it, I realize that whenever a Sony title would "win" my wallet didn't get any fatter, my college options didn't get any larger, my muscles didn't get any bigger and my pimp hand didn't get any stronger. In fact, nothing in my life changed for the better, not even gaming-wise. 

Do you see the moral here? 

Just.... enjoy the games, guys.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 17, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Oh you guys are bringing me back to the Gamefaqs message boards days.
> 
> It was 2007 and we were giving VGChartz a steady stream of hits any time a PS3 or 360 exclusive came out. We spent weeks watching numbers, talking about "legs" and which games had good ones.
> 
> ...



what Kamiya* said about W101 & Bayonetta 2..  He is hoping that people enjoy the games more that selling well...

edit: meh typo


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 17, 2013)

talking about 2 days
At least wait a week where things are actually totaled.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 17, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Do you see the moral here?
> 
> Just.... enjoy the games, guys.



Will do grandpa George


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> ^Wait ti'll Canute gets here.




Good one.



Furious George said:


> whenever a Sony title would "win" my wallet didn't get any fatter, my college options didn't get any larger, my muscles didn't get any bigger and my pimp hand didn't get any stronger. In fact, nothing in my life changed for the better, not even gaming-wise.
> 
> Do you see the moral here?
> 
> Just.... enjoy the games, guys.



But then how will anyone be aware of the size of my enormous penis...? 
------------------

Whether or not 90,000 is a good number, the fact that Pikmin's topping any charts surprises me, this coming from a huuuuuge fan of the series. Didn't think enough people gave a damn.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 17, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> what Kamiya* said about W101 & Bayonetta 2..  He is hoping that people enjoy the games more that selling well...
> 
> edit: meh typo



Pretty much how it should be looked at it. Make sure the games are enjoyable and everything will take care of its self.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 17, 2013)

Also, Steve, your comparison about Dragon Quest 10 and Muramasa Rebirth was riddled with holes. Like how you could play the Wii version of Dragon Quest 10 on your WiiU, so there was no reason to buy the WiiU version aside from better graphics and Miiverse. Not to mention that the time difference between the Wii version and WiiU version of DQ10 was 8 months, while the time difference between Muramasa: The Demon Blade on the Wii and its handheld, remastered version on the Vita with new content and new playable characters was 3.5 years.

But please, continue making terrible comparisons and throwing out asinine statements about numbers that you've attached no value to. To top it off, let's ignore how Nintendo's games are what one would call "evergreen"; while most other games make most of their sales within the first few weeks of their release, Nintendo games continue to steadily sell throughout their respective console's lifetime. Which is the reason why Super Mario Galaxy, among others, are still $40+ at most retailers while you can find stuff like Tomb Raider and Bioshock Infinite for less than $20 on a good day. 

I'm not even arguing about how well Pikmin 3 sold. I just love ripping apart your crappy arguments and comparisons. Whether Pikmin 3 sold well or not is moot. It's just funny how you said "90k is a crappy number" and then completely failed to articulate _why_.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 17, 2013)

Mario Galaxy is 20 dollars on retail lol. Nintendo having their products stay expensive after several years is hardly a plus. Probably one of the better selling points for Sony, their games get cheaper quicker.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Also, Steve, your comparison about Dragon Quest 10 and Muramasa Rebirth was riddled with holes. Like how you could play the Wii version of Dragon Quest 10 on your WiiU, so there was no reason to buy the WiiU version aside from better graphics and Miiverse. Not to mention that the time difference between the Wii version and WiiU version of DQ10 was 8 months, while the time difference between Muramasa: The Demon Blade on the Wii and its handheld, remastered version on the Vita with new content and new playable characters was 3.5 years.
> 
> But please, continue making terrible comparisons and throwing out asinine statements about numbers that you've attached no value to. To top it off, let's ignore how Nintendo's games are what one would call "evergreen"; while most other games make most of their sales within the first few weeks of their release, Nintendo games continue to steadily sell throughout their respective console's lifetime. Which is the reason why Super Mario Galaxy, among others, are still $40+ at most retailers while you can find stuff like Tomb Raider and Bioshock Infinite for less than $20 on a good day.
> 
> I'm not even arguing about how well Pikmin 3 sold. I just love ripping apart your crappy arguments and comparisons.  Whether Pikmin 3 sold well or not is moot. It's just funny how you said "90k is a crappy number" and then completely failed to articulate _why_.


But I'm a sony fanbot blah blah blah you're wrong


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 17, 2013)

His post literally is wrong though. Where can you get Bioshock Infinite and Tomb Raider for less than 20 dollars? They're not even that cheap on Steam and we're having a summer sale.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 17, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Mario Galaxy is 20 dollars on retail lol. Nintendo having their products stay expensive after several years is hardly a plus. Probably one of the better selling points for Sony, their games get cheaper quicker.



They stay that expensive because people are willing to pay that much years after the game is released. That's what we call "evergreen". Nintendo games keep selling for years. Most third party devs make most of their game sales within the first few weeks and then sales completely plummet. It was meant to refute Steve's idea that Pikmin 3 will sell abysmally because it's sales performance will drop off a cliff like what happens to most games after they're on the market for a month.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 17, 2013)

Tomb Raider got to $12.50 on Steam, and Bioshock Infinite was having $20-$30 off deals at Gamestop months ago, and now it's regular retail price is between $30-$40. Not below $20 though, I was wrong about that. Perhaps it wasn't the best example.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> They stay that expensive because people are willing to pay that much years after the game is released. That's what we call "evergreen". Nintendo games keep selling for years. Most third party devs make most of their game sales within the first few weeks and then sales completely plummet. It was meant to refute Steve's idea that Pikmin 3 will sell abysmally because it's sales performance will drop off a cliff like what happens to most games after they're on the market for a month.




Every companies games plummet after the first weeks, including Nintendo.

 I'm almost positive that every game that comes out on the Wii takes longer to get cheaper than it did on other consoles, regardless if it were made by Nintendo or not. I am pretty sure it is just a strategy, and not an actual reflection of sales, other wise there are a lot of holes to what you just.

 I am pretty sure you're going off of hyperbole, because I am thinking of a ton of games that sell out the ass for PS3 and 360 that became cheap relatively quickly, plus a lot of their first party titles do the same thing. Sony has always had games become cheap with in a year or two from what I remember.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 17, 2013)

^ Incorrect.

Nintendo themselves have talked about this. Read the investor meetings.


Anyway Pikmin 3 will sell around 130K first week (my prediction) not accounting for digital sales


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 17, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Every companies games plummet after the first weeks, including Nintendo.
> 
> I'm almost positive that every game that comes out on the Wii takes longer to get cheaper than it did on other consoles, regardless if it were made by Nintendo or not. I am pretty sure it is just a strategy, and not an actual reflection of sales, other wise there are a lot of holes to what you just.
> 
> I am pretty sure you're going off of hyperbole, because I am thinking of a ton of games that sell out the ass for PS3 and 360 that became cheap relatively quickly, plus a lot of their first party titles do the same thing. Sony has always had games become cheap with in a year or two from what I remember.



Definitely not as abysmally. However, I do acknowledge that, and could've worded what I meant better. I wasn't trying to say that Pikmin 3 will sell 90k every week for the rest of the WiiU's life.  

I can't really argue here because I'm not a Gamestop employee nor do I work at any major retailer, but just keep in mind that it's usually the retailers' decision to drop the price of a game, unless there is an official price drop like Nintendo does with their "Nintendo Selects" games. Then why do Nintendo games stay so expensive? The only logical answer is because they keep selling at that price. 

Could you name some of them? Like I said above, it's usually the retailers' decision to drop a game's price unless there's an official price drop.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Tomb Raider got to $12.50 on Steam, and Bioshock Infinite was having $20-$30 off deals at Gamestop months ago, and now it's regular retail price is between $30-$40. Not below $20 though, I was wrong about that. Perhaps it wasn't the best example.



I don't see how a game becoming cheap on a flash sale really signifies sales weakness. Something going on sale doesn't mean "no one will take this shit, I'm begging you to buy it", sales generate money and push units. 

Like for instance, you've claimed that Nintendo units sell more on a year to year basis (something I sincerely doubt, for a game like DKCR is still like 40 dollars maybe 30, and I have a hard time believing people are still buying that game for their Wiis), but you bring up Steam which means you're acknowledging the PC market. Are you telling me that the average Nintendo game (and by Nintendo, do you mean published or just a game on a Nintendo console?) will outsell the average game that is on PS3/360 AND PC (Steam no less?).

Like, getting your game cheap on steam doesn't actually signify weakness. If Nintendo had their games on steam, would you agree that

A) Their games would get outrageous discounts for short periods

B) Sell a lot more


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Then why do Nintendo games stay so expensive? The only logical answer is because they keep selling at that price.


But that doesn't necessarily mean they sell *more*.  



> Could you name some of them? Like I said above, it's usually the retailers' decision to drop a game's price unless there's an official price drop.



Like take heavy hitters like Black Ops or Grand Theft Auto, I am pretty sure they became relatively cheap after a short amount of time. 

Ditto with first party killer ips like Gran Turismo 5 and Uncharted 2. They became cheap after a year-year and a half. Considering how long the latter was talked about for, I have a hard time believing it had to be cheapened out of _desperation_.


Your point would make sense when talking about the Mario and Wii Sports games because they have insanely high sales. But everything else is about the same as the other big titles, and even their niche games take along time to drop off. (talking about Wii games).


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 17, 2013)

Wait wait wait, you thought I was talking about overall sales numbers? I'm talking about _longevity_. The third party game may sell more than the Nintendo game, but the Nintendo game stays relevant and keeps selling for a lot longer than the third party game. This was all to argue Steve's point that Pikmin 3 is going to sell bad because it already didn't have "high" numbers during it's first week. Pikmin 3 will keep steadily selling throughout the WiiU's lifetime, so no one should be worried that it doesn't sell 1 million copies in its first month.  

The last time I went into a Gamestop, the first Black Ops was still $40+. >__> And GTA4 with all the DLC is still around $30, even though the game came out 5 years ago. Both CoD and GTA are games that frequently shatter records and blaze through the sales charts, and they're some of the most popular games on their respective systems.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 17, 2013)

> The last time I went into a Gamestop, the first Black Ops was still $40+. >__> And GTA4 with all the DLC is still around $30, even though the game came out 5 years ago. Both CoD and GTA are games that frequently shatter records and blaze through the sales charts, and they're some of the most popular games on their respective systems.



I might be off with COD because I'm used to looking at used games in Gamestop, but I'm pretty sure GTA became discounted after a year or 2.


 And DLC is a rip off at gamestop >: [


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 17, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Like, getting your game cheap on steam doesn't actually signify weakness. If Nintendo had their games on steam, would you agree that
> 
> A) Their games would get outrageous discounts for short periods
> 
> B) Sell a lot more



Wish people would stop talking about impossible things like they set an example.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 17, 2013)

I also wish you weren't so absurdly bias. Ranger, you still act like the kid in the school yard who argues that Mario is better than Sonic. It's okay man, Mario won, the war is over.

At least Deathkun is polite and is objective, guys like you are basically why it is almost impossible to have a moderate discussion about games on the internet.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 17, 2013)

I was pointing out flaws in Steve's examples and argument and he's not even here.  Oh well, I've said my piece.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 17, 2013)

I cant rep you anymore  ^ :c


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 17, 2013)

Should I get Pikmin 3 even tho I have yet to play the series?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 17, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I also wish you weren't so absurdly bias. Ranger, you still act like the kid in the school yard who argues that Mario is better than Sonic. It's okay man, Mario won, the war is over.
> 
> At least Deathkun is polite and is objective, guys like you are basically why it is almost impossible to have a moderate discussion about games on the internet.


Guys like you are why I don't.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 17, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Should I get Pikmin 3 even tho I have yet to play the series?




Why not? I'm sure you can get by without knowing how the thrilling conclusion to 1 and 2 ended.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 17, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Should I get Pikmin 3 even tho I have yet to play the series?



Definitely, though I would recommend playing the first two anyway just because they're great games.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Should I get Pikmin 3 even tho I have yet to play the series?



Other than short recaps of what you're doing on the planet, the games are pretty independent of each other plot-wise. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't get a compliment either? 



Death-kun said:


> I was pointing out flaws in Steve's examples and argument and he's not even here.  Oh well, I've said my piece.



You claimed victory upon the battle anyway, so no hard feelings.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 17, 2013)

Victory is bittersweet without the spoils of war. 

Even the Pikmin take spoils from their felled foes.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 17, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Should I get Pikmin 3 even tho I have yet to play the series?




A thousand times yes.


Its  bloody irritating  that New Play Control Pikmin costs more than Pikmin 3 XD

Oh well Ill go rent it from the library XD



Death-kun said:


> Victory is bittersweet without the spoils of war.
> 
> Even the Pikmin take spoils from their felled foes.


STOP MAKING THIS HARD FOR ME DEATH KUN 

still cant rep ;_;


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 17, 2013)

I am going to rent it first and try it... I don't know if I am going to like the game or not..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 17, 2013)

Its an RTS, whats not to like?


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Also, Steve, your comparison about Dragon Quest 10 and Muramasa Rebirth was riddled with holes. Like how you could play the Wii version of Dragon Quest 10 on your WiiU, so there was no reason to buy the WiiU version aside from better graphics and Miiverse. Not to mention that the time difference between the Wii version and WiiU version of DQ10 was 8 months, while the time difference between Muramasa: The Demon Blade on the Wii and its handheld, remastered version on the Vita with new content and new playable characters was 3.5 years.



Grasping at straws are we? Murmansa was a nich title that was on the wii and was remastered for both the vita and psp and yet the ps vita version moved more consoles than dq 10 and pikmin. Please take that crippled argument of yours somewhere else. 




> But please, continue making terrible comparisons and throwing out asinine statements about numbers that you've attached no value to. To top it off, let's ignore how Nintendo's games are what one would call "evergreen"



 What a hyperbole. not all of them are "evergreen". Kirby,pikmin,xenoblade,kid Icarus are not "evergreen" so try again. Pikmin will not have legs like animals crossing for example. 



> while most other games make most of their sales within the first few weeks of their release, Nintendo games continue to steadily sell throughout their respective console's lifetime. Which is the reason why Super Mario Galaxy, among others, are still $40+ at most retailers while you can find stuff like Tomb Raider and Bioshock Infinite for less than $20 on a good day.



But pikmin is not Mario galaxy so what's your point? Return to the subject at hand. Also even retailers know that people buy Nintendo consoles for their Mario,Zelda,and smash bros so why would they even drop the price?


> *I'm not even arguing about how well Pikmin 3 sold. I just love ripping apart your crappy arguments and comparisons.*Whether Pikmin 3 sold well or not is moot. It's just funny how you said "90k is a crappy number" and then completely failed to articulate _why_.



Well obviously someone is living in lala land. How did you even attempt that? The fact that pikmin 3 sold less the the first unestablished pikmin speaks loads about its performance. With even more install base as well L.O.L. 90K for a Nintendo title on a console that saw no significant game launch in the past couple of months speaks loads. But you'd need common sense to grasp that.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 17, 2013)

Is 90k really that bad for a franchise like Pikmin? I know it's a Nintendo made product, but it's not famous or insanely highly revered.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 17, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Grasping at straws are we? Murmansa was a nich title that was on the wii and was remastered for both the vita and psp and yet the ps vita version moved more consoles than dq 10 and pikmin. Please take that crippled argument of yours somewhere else.
> ,



That clearly has nothing to do with the vita's limited selection and that it's a handheld.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 17, 2013)

the wii-u has a limited selection too.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 17, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> the wii-u has a limited selection too.



*>And<* it's clearly a handheld as well, I mean just look at that pad.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 17, 2013)

What relevance does a platform being portable have to do with anything? You say that as that has some inherit value with out needing no reason to elaborate.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 17, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> What relevance does a platform being portable have to do with anything? You say that as that has some inherit value with out needing no reason to elaborate.



Would  I need to point out why cell phones are popular to you as well?


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 17, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Is 90k really that bad for a franchise like Pikmin? I know it's a Nintendo made product, but it's not famous or insanely highly revered.



The first pikmin sold more with a less install base and it was a new ip at the time. Also pikmin 3 is like the biggest major wii u release in months so I'm pretty sure it should have sold more. We can have more solid numbers later but 90k in two days is not really that impressive. It's not a bomba but it's not really impressive. But of course nintty fans immediately jump and eat my flesh while I'm alive for saying that.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2013)

I like how this and the previous page basically equates to "Fuck you, Furious George."


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 17, 2013)

Shirker said:


> I like how this and the previous page basically equates to "Fuck you, Furious George."



Blame death-kun, he started it. I agreed with George's wisdom but death-kun corrupted me.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 17, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> The first pikmin sold more with a less install base and it was a new ip at the time. Also pikmin 3 is like the biggest major wii u release in months so I'm pretty sure it should have sold more. We can have more solid numbers later but 90k in two days is not really that impressive. It's not a bomba but it's not really impressive. But of course nintty fans immediately jump and eat my flesh while I'm alive for saying that.



When it's 2 days in it's you being a dick.
When it's a week or 2 you have a right to say so.


Shirker said:


> I like how this and the previous page basically equates to "Fuck you, Furious George."



He shall suffer and be Furious


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 17, 2013)

No one likes a tattle-tale.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 17, 2013)

Lol are y'all really having this discussion? Any serious discussion never talks about the Vita.

Why? Because it doesnt make any money. Doesnt have an attache rate for anything its just a poor bastard being used to sponsor Homer Simpson.

Its still only making chump change in Japan ._.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Lol are y'all really having this discussion? Any serious discussion never talks about the Vita.
> 
> Why? Because it doesnt make any money. Doesnt have an attache rate for anything its just a poor bastard being used to sponsor Homer Simpson.
> 
> Its still only making chump change in Japan ._.



The fuck I know they decided to bring up the vita for some reason like it could honestly be compared side by side.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm sorry Jorge, it's gotten out of control, I can't stop it!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm sorry Jorge, it's gotten out of control, I can't stop it!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 17, 2013)

When its all said and done there are only a few important things, world wide sales how and how its divided between territories, software revenue ( where the people make the most money and how that money is distributed) and software attache rates.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 17, 2013)

That's crazy talk.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 17, 2013)

Of course it is. 



Because you gotta talk about software synergy and how that enraptures peoples minds to get dem hardware out  there so you can make that crack cocaine cash.

DATS WHAT DA FOCUS TESTING BE FOR.

Moving on from systems carving out their market presence

How do I get the HUD to display when I go into off tv play in Monster Hunter? (I chose dynamic display and I assume you enter off tv play by choosing the option to have the gamepad display the same as the tv, but I cant see my HUD


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 17, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> ^Wait ti'll Canute gets here.



I would never try and argue something like that.

If you go back to my post i gave a specific timeline before jumping to conclusions that this game is going to sell oh so amazingly. Fact is the game can start off well and just drop significantly.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 17, 2013)

Oh fuck you^ I want to talk monster hunter dammit.


MONSTER HUNTER YOU JACKRABBITS.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 17, 2013)

*Hurr hurr i don't think so son.*



steveht93 said:


> *Grasping at straws are we?* Murmansa was a nich title that was on the wii and was remastered for both the vita and psp and *yet the ps vita version moved more consoles than dq 10 and pikmin*. Please take that crippled argument of yours somewhere else.





So now you're bringing in two entirely different markets while simultaneously lashing at Death-kun for "grasping straws", when you yourself are doing the exact same thing? Irony huh. Hell if we going to go that far, then i wouldn't even be surprised if Pikmin 3 outsold Muramasa Vita Worldwide. Not that i would see that as a huge accomplishment. But even then you still haven't completely proved Death-kun entirely wrong with how long Muramasa and DQX have been released as ports to their respective consoles, aside from regurgitating "90k is unimpressive, look at X port for the Vita at least it sold more!". Jesus.  



> What a hyperbole. not all of them are "evergreen". Kirby,pikmin,xenoblade,kid Icarus are not "evergreen" so try again. Pikmin will not have legs like animals crossing for example.



Can't totally argue with that.



> But pikmin is not Mario galaxy so what's your point? Return to the subject at hand. Also even retailers know that people buy Nintendo consoles for their Mario,Zelda,and smash bros so why would they even drop the price?



Neither this on too.



> Well obviously someone is living in lala land. How did you even attempt that? *The fact that pikmin 3 sold less the the first unestablished pikmin speaks loads about its performance.* With even more install base as well L.O.L. 90K for a Nintendo title on a console that saw no significant game launch in the past couple of months speaks loads. *But you'd need common sense to grasp that*.



Look, Mr. Pot calling kettle black, here are the facts: 

Different market, different price tags between Vita and Wii U, different launch times, etc. Get it? Now stop shitting up an unfounded comparison with a handheld to downplay Pikmin 3 when it's already been stated that it still sold well for a console starving games. With how you've been cherry picking in the last few pages, i don't feel you have the right to bring up common sense as if you've been using it 100% accurately.



> The first pikmin sold more with a less install base and it was a new ip at the time.



Yes. And on a console that was $100 more cheaper than Wii U.



> Also pikmin 3 is like the biggest major wii u release in months so I'm pretty sure it should have sold more. We can have more solid numbers later but 90k in two days is not really that impressive. It's not a bomba but it's not really impressive. *But of course nintty fans immediately jump and eat my flesh while I'm alive for saying that*



Well given how you irrationally bought up a petty comparison that could have had multiple factors into it, i wouldn't pull out the victim card if i were you.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 17, 2013)

*Notices an e-penis measuring competition, goes back to listening to the menu theme from SS until topic changes. *


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 17, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Is 90k really that bad for a franchise like Pikmin? I know it's a Nintendo made product, but it's not famous or insanely highly revered.



Pikmin 3 sold that much in 2 days in Japan. Wait till it releases in the states and europe.

And japanese people love handhelds, they outsell consoles easily. The 3ds outsoldl the ps3 in japan last year.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 18, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> So now you're bringing in two entirely different markets while simultaneously lashing at Death-kun for "grasping straws", when you yourself are doing the exact same thing? Irony huh. Hell if we going to go that far, then i wouldn't even be surprised if Pikmin 3 outsold Muramasa Vita Worldwide. Not that i would see that as a huge accomplishment. But even then you still haven't completely proved Death-kun entirely wrong with how long Muramasa and DQX have been released as ports to their respective consoles, aside from regurgitating "90k is unimpressive, look at X port for the Vita at least it sold more!". Jesus.



First of all I used Murmansa as an example to prove that re-released titles can do well in relation to DQ doing poorly on the wii u. The fact is that muramasa,a nich title, sold more than DQ 10 and that doesn't have anything to do with pikmin. The only thing that is related is that DQ 10 was tracked for 2 days and some thought that it's gonna do better in the next week but it didn't. 








> Different market, different price tags between Vita and Wii U, different launch times, etc. Get it?



Lol going by your "logic" we can't compare games anymore. 



> Now stop shitting up an unfounded comparison with a handheld to downplay Pikmin 3 when it's already been stated that it still sold well for a console starving games.




Except I'm not and im basing my arguments in comparison with the original pikmin and pikmin 3. 








> Yes. And on a console that was $100 more cheaper than Wii U.



Yes on a console that has more install base than the GameCube


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 18, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Lol going by your "logic" we can't compare games anymore.


Compare NFL football to super mario galaxy.
Only like things can be compared for examples sake, not unlike things.

The only basis you have is it being a game.

Muramasa is an action game something that thrives on sony more and is made where quick play sessions can be enjoyable hence why it being portable matters it has nothing to do with enhanced re-releases.
Trust me I 100%'d the thing


steveht93 said:


> Except I'm not and im basing my arguments in comparison with the original pikmin and pikmin 3.



Pikmin is a extreme Niche as opposed to a niche. 
A gap of 90-130k in 2 days isn't large, it's varying.
I'd be like rolling the dice.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 18, 2013)

I thank you for trying to defend me, Asa, but it's unnecessary. I ignored his last post for a reason.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 18, 2013)

The Vita is my favorite Persona 4 machine.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 18, 2013)

And I don't regret buying one because that game is fantastic, especially because Golden is the first time I ever played P4.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 18, 2013)

I agree, P4G is my favorite game on the Vita.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 18, 2013)

I guess I know which game to get on my vita.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 18, 2013)

Persona 4 Golden is basically the best game on the system. Deserving, yes, but it's kind of unfortunate that a port is the best game on the Vita. I mean, the 3DS has Ocarina of Time 3D, which is a remastered port of one of the most popular games of all time, but it's definitely not the best game on the 3DS.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 18, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> I guess I know which game to get on my vita.



SMT 7 and Etrian Odyssey 5


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 18, 2013)

I would have told anyone that game wouldn't have sold much.

That game was not a console experience.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 18, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> I would have told anyone that game wouldn't have sold much.
> 
> That game was not a console experience.



Which one?


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 18, 2013)

Muramasa  the demon blade.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 18, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> I would have told anyone that game wouldn't have sold much.
> 
> That game was not a console experience.



Yea, I had to use nunchucks for stuff, was pretty awkward at first.
On the plus side it makes ou hold your arms up for like 8 hours at a time 
It's far more suited for the vita, especially with it's visuals.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 18, 2013)

*EarthBound (SNES) is releasing on Wii U VC... TODAY!*

System: Wii U
Release Date: Jul 18, 2013
Price: $9.99


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 18, 2013)

What the fuck, that was quick.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> What the fuck, that was quick.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 18, 2013)

Nintendo Direct Mini!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLWBcd43RTo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 18, 2013)

lol

and wait Pikmin 3 has co-op?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes, it has a local multiplayer co-op mode. Pikmin 2 had one as well. Online leaderboards sounds interesting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I thank you for trying to defend me, Asa, but it's unnecessary. I ignored his last post for a reason.



It's alright. I'm not even going to bother replying to the next mundane one. 

I have no hard feelings towards Stevie btw!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 18, 2013)

*Nintendo trademarks "Fire Emblem" - new game incoming?*

- Not a renewal since the other trademarks aren't about to expire
- Trademark filled by Intelligent Systems
- Possible new game? 3DS sequel? Wii U version?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 18, 2013)

..........What do trademarks mean?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 18, 2013)

*Pikmin 3 Sells Over Half Its Stock In Just Two Days*



> Yesterday’s Media Create sales figures from Japan gave us hope for the Wii U’s revival in the market after a considerable slum. Now, it has been revealed that Pikmin 3 managed to shift over half of its stock in just two days. The real-time strategy game sold 53 per cent of its entire stock in the two days prior to the release of the Media Create figures.
> 
> *According to a tweet published by senior research analyst David Gibson based on Enterbrain sales figures, Pikmin 3 sold 102,000 copies out of its 193,400 total shipped units. The Wii U title also places as the third best-selling game in its first week, just behind New Super Mario Bros. U and Monster Hunter 3 HD in Japan. Next week’s Media Create figures should prove interesting, however. Do you think Pikmin 3 can hold onto the top spot again? Let us know in the comments below.
> 
> “Pikmin 3 sells 102k in 2 days in Japan but leaves another 91k on the shelves, becomes #3 biggest seller in wk1 after NSMU and MH3HD for WiiU”. – David Gibson, Senior Research Analyst*


----------



## Shirker (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## steveht93 (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm sorry guys....
*Spoiler*: __ 



For being awesome


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 18, 2013)

Not sure if you guys are aware of how the Deluxe promotion works but here is an overview. 

Dont want you guys missing out yeah?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 18, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I'm sorry guys....
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



There there....

*Shin'en explains the horsepower of Wii U, just what you can do with it*



> Coming from an HDWarriors interview...
> 
> *?Wii U eDRAM usage is comparable to the eDRAM in the XBOX360, but on Wii U you have enough eDRAM to use if for 1080p rendering. In comparison, on XBOX360 you usually had to render in sub 720p resolutions or in mutliple passes.*
> 
> Even if you don?t use MSAA (MultiSample Anti-Aliasing) you already need around 16Mb just for a 1080p framebuffer (with double buffering). You simply don?t have that with XBOX360 eDRAM. As far as I know Microsoft corrected that issue and put also 32MB of Fast Ram into their new console. - Manfred Linzner of Shin?en


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm not sure if I wanna get Pikmin 3 digitally or not.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 18, 2013)

If Nintendo actually unified their damned account system sooner, then i doubt most people would object.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 18, 2013)

Digital seems to be best option on the WiiU if you dont live in the Comptons.

I have both anyway. Im going to milk that promo for all its worth. Definetly putting my SMT money on my WiiU


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 18, 2013)

How many of you guys have Wii U's?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 18, 2013)

7 of us I think.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Doom85 (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm getting one next month, never got around to getting a Wii but actually picked up The Last Story last week since my local Meijer's still had a copy of the LE for only $40.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm getting one either in September or October. I would be getting one next month, but unfortunately, I've got other expenses to worry about.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 19, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Is... is that Gideon Emery narrating? You know, Balthier, Fenris, Lor'themar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought about doing that as well 



Doom85 said:


> I'm getting one next month, never got around to getting a Wii but actually picked up The Last Story last week since my local Meijer's still had a copy of the LE for only $40.


Nice last story is a great game and you have a lot of wii games to catch up on if you never had a wii



Shirker said:


> I'm getting one either in September or October. I would be getting one next month, but unfortunately, I've got other expenses to worry about.



Same here, I hope classes don't stop me from gaming as well.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> This has me missing Viewtiful Joe.



W101xViewtifulJoe crossover.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 19, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Nice last story is a great game and you have a lot of wii games to catch up on if you never had a wii



Yeah, though the Wii U now has a pretty good lineup of upcoming games compared to the first half of 2013 there's still plenty of Wii games for me to check out so I'll be getting plenty of mileage out of the Wii U when I get it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Iwata - Wii U 1st/3rd party content, reaching new customers, Zelda U announcement, 3DS success*



> "I'm very happy about the reactions from the visitors: they looked very happy about being able to play those games. And especially because Nintendo could not supply the market with strong software titles, one after the other, in the first half of 2013 and as a result, since we launched the Wii U, we haven't been able to provide any strong titles. That's what we are intending (to do), and that will be the case by the end of this year. Now we are able to demonstrate so many strong software titles which will launch by the end of this year, starting from this summer and, after all, we really needed to energize the momentum of the Wii U, and that's what we are doing. Software sells hardware.
> 
> Now that Wii U has lost momentum in the first half of this year, it must be true that some of the third-party publishers and developers have made a weaker decision in terms of supporting it. However, now that we are offering to the world a strong software line-up, we are expecting Wii U hardware to regain its momentum. And regaining the Wii U's momentum must be the really big factor for us to encourage third-party publishers and developers to support it. At the same time, even though some of the developers and publishers are thinking twice about supporting the Wii U, it isn't everybody. The fact of the matter is that some of the third-party groups are strongly supporting it. And in addition to regaining the momentum of the Wii U hardware itself, what we really need to do is to establish successful examples of third-party Wii U titles.
> 
> ...





about that zelda is in the link


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 19, 2013)

Zelda U fuck yes!


----------



## Bowser (Jul 19, 2013)

So according to this site, the price of Luigi's Mansion is about $19,077,811

And King Boo summoned that shit out of thin air...suddently Bowser having more than twenty castles make more sense


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 19, 2013)

How rich are those fuckers?


----------



## Bowser (Jul 19, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> How rich are those fuckers?



I believe Mario is above one million (judging by NSMB2) but below 80 000 000 since he couldn't pay the Zeekeeper God who was reclaming this.

Wario has several bajillions if not more

Bowser has an infinite amount (thanks to some dark magic that allow him to use bottomless coins box as seen in SMRPG)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 19, 2013)

So that Pokemon collab........IT'S WITH SNK!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 19, 2013)

Shingeki No Kyojin?

Guren no Pokemon


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 19, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> So that Pokemon collab........IT'S WITH SNK!



Is that the one where dynasty warriors meets pokemon or is this something else?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 20, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Shingeki No Kyojin?
> 
> Guren no Pokemon





X



X




ShadowReij said:


> Is that the one where dynasty warriors meets pokemon or is this something else?



i'd love that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 22, 2013)

*Bloomberg; "Nintendo Rises as New Titles Spur Overseas Sales: Tokyo Mover"*



> Nintendo Co. (7974) rose to its highest level in almost two years in Tokyo trading on speculation new video game titles are boosting overseas revenue and the shares may join the Nikkei 225 Stock Average.
> The world’s largest video-game console maker jumped 4 percent to 14,050 yen, the highest close since July 2011.
> Games including “Animal Crossing: New Leaf,” released in the U.S. last month, helped Nintendo’s 3DS handheld player maintain its position as the best-selling game platform in the country, according to market researcher NPD Group Inc. The stock may be included in the Nikkei index following the merger of exchanges in Tokyo and Osaka while a report that a ban on consoles may be lifted in China is also boosting the shares, said Takashi Oba, a senior strategist at Okasan Securities Co.
> 
> ...



http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-...w-titles-spur-overseas-sales-tokyo-mover.html


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 22, 2013)

Those 3rd parties better look out


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 22, 2013)

> Currently unavailable online



....................


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 22, 2013)

It is used or bust for Gamestop lol


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 22, 2013)

pre owned costs more lulz


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> pre owned costs more lulz



You can't find a new copy anymore.. It seem...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 22, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> You can't find a new copy anymore.. It seem...



cheaper to just rent it then play it for a month.
it's the same problem as mother 2 not enough copies
[YOUTUBE]TqoJAyt4NQ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 22, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> You can't find a new copy anymore.. It seem...


Neh pretty sure there are some out there. 


Unlosing Ranger said:


> cheaper to just rent it then play it for a month.
> it's the same problem as mother 2 not enough copies
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I see and raise you. 

[YOUTUBE]76T6f5CA7nw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ultimania (Jul 22, 2013)

Good thing I pre-ordered Xenoblade Chronicles. Nintendo needs to just remake Xenoblade for the Wii U while releasing it both retail and digitally.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 22, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Neh pretty sure there are some out there.
> 
> 
> I see and raise you.
> ...



[YOUTUBE]zItKxjn57YQ[/YOUTUBE]
I trump you with


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I play

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]iW_Ct49H1ng[/YOUTUBE]



Best to stop before this places becomes riddled with videos.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 23, 2013)

^Its too late, the flood gates have already been opened.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcZ7OSE6z7s&list=FL55qcFwJwU86AsczIBWUCzw&index=3[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 24, 2013)

Why would they need to trademark that, did they not already have a trademark for the series?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 24, 2013)

Who knows, Nintendo is weird.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 24, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Why would they need to trademark that, did they not already have a trademark for the series?



that is the weird part... no idea why they did this...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 24, 2013)

*Five Reasons Why Nintendo's Stock Is Surging*



> Ask a gamer about Nintendo these days, and they?ll likely give you a quip about the Wii U being dead in the water in the face of more powerful, more buzzed about consoles from Sony SNE -0.87% and Microsoft MSFT +0.47%. But investors see things a different way, and perhaps have been paying closer to recent events that say things aren?t all doom and gloom for Nintendo. They?ve actually been pretty great in recent days and weeks.
> 
> Nintendo stock has seen a huge surge lately, rising 26% this month, 14% this week, and 4% yesterday alone. The stock is at its highest value in two years, and though it hasn?t reached the highs of 2011, it?s quite a turnaround for the company who saw shares lag after lackluster Wii U performance.
> 
> ...


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 24, 2013)

So basically, seeing the 3DS strategy is about to be implemented with the WiiU things should naturally be looking up. And the games do seem to be coming this year.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 24, 2013)

Can someone explain what's happening here.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 24, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> This is one of those times that I will say,I told you so



You never told us that it would break 100 before inevitably dropping like any other game, though.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 24, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> You never told us that it would break 100 before inevitably dropping like any other game, though.



But I thought about it,does that count?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 24, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Can someone explain what's happening here.



We don't know what the ideas are they could all be shit


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 24, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> But I thought about it,does that count?



................My bed, at 7:09.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 24, 2013)

Before the topic get skip... About the Nintendo's stock... I am glad to see that they are just rising by the days...

but who I am kidding? Nintendo is so doooomeddd!!!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 24, 2013)

I wonder when we'll get more news on the Index selling bid with Atlus this week.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 24, 2013)

Boy, I really care about stocks and shit. Who gives a shit about games?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 24, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Boy, I really care about stocks and shit. Who gives a shit about games?


 Shareholders....... 

maybe I am one?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 24, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised. Miyamoto could rip a massive fart in his office and you'd be able to find a news article about it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 24, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I wouldn't be surprised. Miyamoto could rip a massive fart in his office and you'd be able to find a news article about it.



seriosly tho, why I didn't buy Nintendo stocks when that expert said to do so? ahhhhhh


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 25, 2013)

We all knew Nintendo stock was going to go back up, you didn't need an expert to tell you that. Betting against Nintendo has been proved time and time again to not be a good idea.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh you're working on it now?
just now?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 25, 2013)

> Call of Duty: Ghosts — Featuring an all-new world, story, characters and experiences, all powered by a new engine, Call of Duty: Ghosts is a stunning leap forward for the blockbuster franchise. For the first time in Call of Duty, gamers play as the underdog, fighting as part of a single squad against an enemy that has superior numbers and firepower. Call of Duty: Ghosts’ genre-defining multiplayer delivers gameplay innovations throughout, including dynamic map events, character customization and other features yet-to-be-announced. The title includes Wii Remote and second-screen Wii U™ GamePad support and more. Call of Duty: Ghosts is scheduled for release on November 5, on Wii U and is not yet rated by the ESRB.



well we didn't have to wait until September like last year


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 25, 2013)

Idiots, enough said.

Oh and can't fucking stand the Gamefaqs board of Sonic Lost World anymore, Holy crap the cynics in there.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 25, 2013)

We were waiting on call of Dooty at all now?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 25, 2013)

We all knew Ghosts was coming anyway. Anyone who has an IQ in the double digits did, at least.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 25, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> We all knew Ghosts was coming anyway. Anyone who has an IQ in the double digits did, at least.



I think the Nintendo CoD community is getting tired of going with this cycle every year... lol


----------



## Ultimania (Jul 25, 2013)

Cool, I might get Call of Duty: Ghosts for my Wii U...


*Spoiler*: __ 



...or not.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jul 25, 2013)

So is there anyone who would get upset or surprised if I said that Ubisoft is a scumbag company?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 25, 2013)

None whatsoever^


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 26, 2013)

*RUMOR - Black 3DS XL, Red/Blue Pokemon X/Y bundles, Wii U + Wind Waker bundle hitting NA*



​


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Activision: we're doing "everything we can" to support Wii U*
Six games due this autumn, compared to EA's none.



> Activision has confirmed a line-up of six Wii U games this autumn and said it is "committed" to continuing support for Nintendo's struggling console.
> 
> The titles include Call of Duty: Ghosts - finally confirmed last night after months of speculation, Skylanders Swap Force, Angry Birds Trilogy and Angry Birds Star Wars.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultimania (Jul 26, 2013)

So I _finally _transferred all of my Wii stuff to Wii U. It was a big pain in the ass, but it's done now. Now I gotta redownload most of my VC and WiiWare games. Also, got Pikmin 3 and New Super Luigi U pre-ordered. My body is ready.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]pKJxUQ7EGaM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 27, 2013)

^

Pretentious douchenozzle who tries to tone down the fact that he's a pretensious douchenozzle by admitting that he's a pretentious douchenozzle.

He comes off with fairly good points from time to time but each time he spews his "narrative dissonance" bullshit and says that he wants to play shit that convey a "wonderfully interactive narrative EXPERIENCE" at the expense of gameplay consistency, it's when I want to punch him in the face and tell him that he's playing a fucking video game, not an "experience".

Still one of the better youtube "reviewers", though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 27, 2013)

You just mad because Bayonetta^

But I agree with you.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 27, 2013)

Villager poems


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 29, 2013)

*SEGA wants Mario players and platforming fans to enjoy Sonic Lost World*



> Coming from an interview with ONM...
> 
> *“Sonic started out as a platform title but, as we got to the more recent ones, it changed to be a more speed-based game. Recent fans will be familiar with that speed-based gaming, but with Lost World, we wanted to win back the platform fans. We don’t just want old Sonic fans to come back, though: we want Mario players and other platform gamers to enjoy the new game, too.” - Sonic Team head Takashi Iizuka*





Day 1....


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 29, 2013)

But Sega, I already enjoy modern sonic as a Mario fan. Hell, I'm enjoying him more than Mario these days.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 29, 2013)

*Rumor: Zelda U a Sequel to Twilight Princes, Made To Challenge Skryim*

News on Zelda U is dry and barren with Aonuma only dropping off certain tidbits of information that reveal next-to-nothing about the upcoming title, but rumors have surfaced online suggesting what the next main-title entry could hold for us. Before we get ahead of ourselves, let's view the provided information as a "what if" instead of a "it might happen" scenario because the following information reeks of fake, but it's always fun to wonder what could happen.

The information comes from 2ch, reposted on Gamefaqs and Blogocio and to make matters worse, the thread was deleted within an hour of being posted so what's listed is either completely fake, or holds some truth. Some of the suggested items are what many would expect to see and sound like something Aonuma would do, but remember, this is the internet. 

The game is using the E3 2011 Tech Demo graphics. The Tech Demo was actually footage from a pre-Alpha version.
The game is a direct sequel to Twilight Princess.
The game will be Open World. The player will be able to explore a vast and seamless Hyrule. Around 70% of the development team are solely working on content to fill this Open World. The aim is to make it full of content and have more side-quests, sub-dungeons, and collectibles than any past 3D Zelda.
Motion controls have been dropped. The game will use the Wii U Game Pad and build off the controls of the GameCube version of Twilight Princess. There will be heavy use of the Game Pad screen in a variety of unique ways.
There are 10 dungeons. You can play the first five in any order, and when all are complete, you can play the later five in any order. The game now features a term Aonuma calls "Parallel Dungeons". You will have to multi-task between all 5 dungeons to complete them. Solving puzzles in one dungeon will open doors and change the layout of another. Aonuma states that playing through all 5 dungeons simultaneously will feel like one giant Water Temple (from Ocarina of Time).
Princess Zelda will have a deep involvement in the story. Princess Zelda didn't get much development in Twilight Princess, but many fans have said they loved her detailed costume design. Aonuma wants to rectify this issue by making her character as complex as her elaborate clothes.
The game began development in Q1 2010, almost two years before Skyward Sword was released. It was being made by a different team than the one that developed Skyward Sword. However, the staff of Skyward Sword have now joined the development head count on Zelda Wii U.
The game will be the directorial debut of Satoru Takizawa. He previously served as Art Director of Twilight Princess. Aonuma personally feels that, due to Takizawa's experience being in charge of the visuals of Twilight Princess, he's the most qualified staff member to direct a realistic Zelda. Takizawa has worked on every 3D Zelda game since OoT. He designed Ganondorf and all the bosses in OoT, all the bosses in MM, Ganondorf and the Moblin in TWW, and didn't do much on SS as he was moved off the project midway to direct the next realistic Zelda.
Online co-op that functions like a 3D version of Four Swords is being included as a separate multiplayer feature. The mode will have paid DLC content. This will be in the form of dungeons, powerful enemies, new items, and unique tunics.
Regarding the scale of the Open World, Aonuma is aiming for it to be on par with Skyrim.
All the NPCs will be voiced. They will speak in a fictional language that will represent Hylian.

Aonuma states that the game will definitely be announced in 2014. E3 is the most likely venue, not a Nintendo Direct.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 29, 2013)

I would 100% welcome a game like that, and that's the problem. All those rumors sound more like a wishlist than anything else.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 29, 2013)

Horse Riding and Mounted Combat to its full potential. Imagine the fucking possibilities.

I can get behind this completely baseless rumor. And the tears of that other buzzword spewing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that posts here sometimes.



> Aonuma personally feels that, due to Takizawa's experience being in charge of the visuals of Twilight Princess, he's the most qualified staff member to direct a realistic Zelda. Takizawa has worked on every 3D Zelda game since OoT. He designed Ganondorf and all the bosses in OoT, all the bosses in MM, Ganondorf and the Moblin in TWW, and didn't do much on SS as he was moved off the project midway to direct the next realistic Zelda.



Well, that sorta explains why most SS bosses and creatures look goofy as fuck compared to any other Zelda. Even Wind Waker.

Except Koloktos. Now that was one cool friend. Also Ghirahim and Demise.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 29, 2013)

Koloktos is one of my favorite boss ever in the Zelda series...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 29, 2013)

*ASDA no longer stocking/selling the Wii U*

Retail giant Asda is no longer stocking Wii U consoles across its 555 retail outlets, dealing a new blow to Nintendo's bid to reverse the console's fortunes.

The grocer, Britain's second-largest, has suspended stock on all Wii U games, consoles and accessories across its stores, though eight products (all released during the Wii U's November 2012 launch) remain available on the Asda Direct website.

CVG understands that the company did not stock Nintendo's latest release, Pikmin 3, a widely acclaimed title which entered at number two on the UK all formats charts.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 29, 2013)

You would think they would've done it sooner, not when all the good WiiU games are starting to come out. Seems like a delayed and rather foolish decision.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 29, 2013)

Suspending a fucking console when it's big games haven't came out yet, FFS what an utterly retarded decision. 



Malvingt2 said:


> *Rumor: Zelda U a Sequel to Twilight Princes, Made To Challenge Skryim*
> 
> News on Zelda U is dry and barren with Aonuma only dropping off certain tidbits of information that reveal next-to-nothing about the upcoming title, but rumors have surfaced online suggesting what the next main-title entry could hold for us. Before we get ahead of ourselves, let's view the provided information as a "what if" instead of a "it might happen" scenario because the following information reeks of fake, but it's always fun to wonder what could happen.
> 
> ...



>Zelda informer

Ehhhh.........


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'd fucking welcome this though.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jul 29, 2013)

Does anyone take Zelda Informer seriously? I mean, I'll definitely look forward to a game like that, and the ideas of the dungeons match with Aonuma's desire to change up the Zelda formula, but I highly doubt the part about it being a direct sequel to Twilight Princess.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 29, 2013)

Zelda Informer didn't came out with the rumor. I used them as source because original source got deleted in Gamefaqs..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 29, 2013)

>Gamefaqs

 Remember the "Goku in SSB4!" BS? That kind of source makes it hard to swallow.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 29, 2013)

*Miyamoto on the origins of Pikmin, dev process of Pikmin 3, working on a 'completely new game'*

A portion of a Nielsthooft interview with Miyamoto...



> N: How did the original Pikmin concept come to be, more than ten years ago?
> 
> M: ?There are various starting points, but we exhibited a tech demo called Mario 128 [at the GameCube reveal at the Nintendo Space World event in Tokyo in 2000]. This demo displayed many Mario characters on-screen at once. At that time, I thought it would be fun to watch creatures moving around following your own instructions, which later became one of the main ideas of Pikmin.?
> 
> ...


----------



## beasty (Jul 29, 2013)

I love the optimism in this thread.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 29, 2013)

I hope they have a black friday deal for the Wii U can't wait to get one.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 29, 2013)

*Nintendo Explains why they had setbacks with the 3DS and WiiU*





Basically the Earthquake hit their operations hard and due to the lack of software momentum dropped off with the 3DS so the dropped the price.

Every single system for the next gen had very rough starts amusingly.


And Pikmin 3 is so damn good oh my god.

Cant wait for shit to get crazy in SMTIV


Pokemon in October? Aint nobody got time for that shit, hopping on dat Lost Worlds and EOntold.


EDIT: Lol Fuck you Ash


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 29, 2013)

Why does Europe get games before the US? Games sell better here lol.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 29, 2013)

Because we pronounce the titles funny.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 29, 2013)

That makes sense.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 29, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> You would think they would've done it sooner, not when all the good WiiU games are starting to come out. Seems like a delayed and rather foolish decision.



I would assume they are making space for the PS4 and XboxONE.  They couldn't really done it sooner cause the console was selling too slow.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 29, 2013)

They stopped stocking the 3DS too lol^


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh so they are just retarded?

Okay then carry on.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 29, 2013)

Its Walmart bro.

This aint no Welcome to Walmart Jive No mo.

They will have em back by the year end they said  so whatever.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 29, 2013)

Not all the ASDA stores are Wallmart branded it


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 29, 2013)

> *Rumor: Zelda U a Sequel to Twilight Princes, Made To Challenge Skryim*



So by sequel, it usually means it takes place in that timeline...don't know about challenging Skyrim though felt SS did that just fine even the two are apple and oranges.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 30, 2013)

*ASDA releases another statement pledging Nintendo support, recently expanded 3DS presence*



> Coming from Eurogamer...
> 
> "Wii U will be available through every Asda store; customers are able to order it online and have it delivered to their home or their local store for free through our click and collect service. We continue to support Nintendo as a partner and we have recently extended the number of stores and the space we allocate within these stores to 3DS games and Nintendo's 3DS games and 3DS-XL handheld consoles." - Asda statement


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 30, 2013)

Man you can't trust articles these days, one day they say this the next day they say the opposite.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Monster Hunter Frontier G coming to PS3 and Wii U in Japan*

11/20 for PS3
12/11 for Wii U


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 30, 2013)

Why so long for the Wii U version? And is that the psp version?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 30, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Why so long for the Wii U version? And is that the psp version?



about the WiiU version, no idea and it is a port from the MMO made by Capcom for PC/360


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 30, 2013)

360? I'm surpised.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 30, 2013)

No Vita version?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 30, 2013)

Vita is dead right?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 31, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Monster Hunter Frontier G coming to PS3 and Wii U in Japan*
> 
> 11/20 for PS3
> 12/11 for Wii U



So no chance of that coming stateside or what?


----------



## Reyes (Jul 31, 2013)

> There’s a whole lot of sales mumbo jumbo in Nintendo’s latest financial results, which probably wouldn’t be too useful if it’s posted here. There are, however, a few highlihgts:
> 
> - 8.62 B yen vs. estimates of 1.3B
> - 1.03M Wii U Software units in 3 months
> ...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 31, 2013)

Nintendo have released their Q1 results, and it's not pretty for the Wii U.





> With respect to ?Wii U,? ?New Super Luigi U,? which is add-on content for ?New Super Mario Bros. U? released
> simultaneously with the ?Wii U? hardware last year, was released, and ?Game & Wario,? released in Japan in March,
> was released overseas. The worldwide sales of ?Wii U? hardware and software were 0.16 million units and 1.03 million
> units respectively mainly due to the release of few key first-party titles this quarter to strongly drive the hardware sales.



Through the period of April through June 2013 the Wii U shipped only 160k units worldwide.

90k for Japan.
60k for North America
10k for everywhere else (Europe, Australia, etc.)

These numbers are beyond awful.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 31, 2013)

Indeed. Here's hoping they turn it around.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 31, 2013)

It's going to be hard for nintendo to turn it around. Maybe they need to actually start advertising the console so people know it exist.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 31, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Nintendo have released their Q1 results, and it's not pretty for the Wii U.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are shipment numbers and not to sales to customers. The figure is bad but Nintendo might have over shipped consoles for all we know.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 31, 2013)

Well done. I do like the new title..


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 31, 2013)

More hate. I wonder what it was like during the gamecube days. It was still a great console, people shouldn't let sales determine if a system is good or not or worth getting.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 31, 2013)

I was there, Gamecube had a way better launch(dem quality titles and games), didnt have the whole UNDERPOWERED bullshit that surrounds the WiiU but the whole DIS KIDDY SHIT was more prevalent and The whole Resident Evil thing and PS2 werent very helpful. It also used compact discs...

before it came out people were hyping it up as hardcore but when some many people see it as some kiddy lunchbox (mainly children) its not going to have as much penetration into the market. But there were a lot of great games for it. And I mean a lot.


Also the internet wasnt as fast so less people were on it XD 

It was a great machine. The WiiU has the best of the Wii and the GC , its a good system and It should be able to hold its own. Its not a complete midgen pc like the PS4 but its customized and coding is different so it requires  you to learn about the system.

Coding aside, I did not expect it to sell 160,000 between April and June anyway XD


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 31, 2013)

Nah, Winny is not hating... She is just poking some fun to the thread. She loves to do such thing. I do welcome that any time


----------



## Velocity (Jul 31, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> More hate. I wonder what it was like during the gamecube days. It was still a great console, people shouldn't let sales determine if a system is good or not or worth getting.



You... do realise I'm trolling, right? Have you _seen_ the doom and gloom most folks on the internet are posting? 

Besides, I think it's a physical impossibility for me to hate on Nintendo.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 31, 2013)

Those were shipped sales, not sold, Tsurugi. 

*Wii U Version Of Batman: Arkham Origins Won’t Have Online Multiplayer*



And then another one irrationally sabotages sales from X version on X console.

*Warner Bros. quickly explains why Batman: Arkham Origins lacks online multiplayer for Wii U*



> Coming from a Warner Bros. rep...
> 
> *"MP will be available for Xbox 360, PS3 and PC. The team is focusing development efforts on platforms with the largest MP audience."*
> 
> This is just a crazy thought, but do you think those consoles grew their install bases by having developers...create online experiences for them? Kind of hard to grow online gaming for a platform when you don't bother to offer an online mode.





The shit is this? Then why even bother keeping DLC on the Wii U version then? It;s like Sega's the only tird party that wants my money on Wii U.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 31, 2013)

神谷英樹 Hideki Kamiya‏@PG_kamiya
Why do u accept mom's money and waste ur life like that? RT @lord_sybb Why did PG accept Nintendo's money and waste resources on Wii U devel


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 31, 2013)

lol. 

Oh, and nice thread title. Even if NA is rather different (not significantly). :ho


----------



## Ultimania (Jul 31, 2013)

This kind of reasoning from Warner Bros. and third parties in general is just facepalm worthy. You release a Wii U version that even has DLC, but then you cut out the online multiplayer mode because ''the install base isn't big enough''. Releasing a gimped version at the same price as the superior versions is just insulting Wii U owners, because they expect you to buy shit like this.

And when the Wii U version of Arkham Origins bombs (and it will), then WB can play devil's advocate and say that they're not going to support the Wii U anymore because of the horrible sales. Why even release the Wii U version in the first place? It just doesn't even make sense. 

I would have seriously bought the Wii U version of Arkham City even though I already own another version of said game, but I'm not going to buy a game with an inferior frame rate. When third parties release lazy ports for the Wii U, then they shouldn't be surprised if their versions sell like shit.

But I guess it doesn't matter in the end. Even if the online multiplayer was not cut from this version, WB would still say that this version will sale like shit and stop supporting the Wii U. And the next Arkham game will likely be only on PS4 and Xbox One anyway, so yeah.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 31, 2013)

Welp now I wont have to buy Batman early,  Ill get something else instead.
They should sell it cheaper imo with lack of shitty multiplayer getting you a better deal in the long run for a solid main game (from what I've seen but it could still turn out badly)


Anyone getting Splinter Cell here?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 31, 2013)

I like the new thread title.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 31, 2013)

who wouldn't like the title?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 31, 2013)

One who prefers the more eloquent way of saying it with the perfect amount of prose and dispos?


----------



## Reyes (Jul 31, 2013)

Naw this is better :ignoramus


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 31, 2013)

You dont like the vita thread of shitty joysticks and superfluous backside touchscreens?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm only buying first party games on my Wii U. And exclusives like Wonderful 101 and Bayonetta 2.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 31, 2013)

Some Bayo2 news would go a long way.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 31, 2013)

By the way guys, Windwaker HD is going to be $50 according to Nintendo.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 31, 2013)

ugh....if i didn't have the patience of a deity with the Wii games backlog to hold me off i would have already sold my Wii U. No excuses Nintendo, none at all.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 31, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Those are shipment numbers and not to sales to customers.





Asa-Kun said:


> Those were shipped sales, not sold, Tsurugi.



That's what my post said? 

And it's not like that's any consolation. If anything, it means the actual number sold is even less than that.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 31, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> ugh....if i didn't have the patience of a deity with the Wii games backlog to hold me off i would have already sold my Wii U. No excuses Nintendo, none at all.



I thought you were ok with enjoying Wii U with 1st party titles alone.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 31, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> That's what my post said?
> 
> And it's not like that's any consolation. If anything, it means the actual number sold is even less than that.



Yes I'm aware that you said shipments but what I meant is that Nintendo might have over shipped consoles prior to the 3 month period so that's not really indicating bad sales. It's just that stores are not restocking as much.




Asa-Kun said:


> I thought you were ok with enjoying Wii U with 1st party titles alone.



Lol no. It's better if he gets a 3ds. Ps4 and 3ds combo is the winner combo and wii u and ps vita combo is for wimps


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 31, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> ugh....if i didn't have the patience of a deity with the Wii games backlog to hold me off i would have already sold my Wii U. No excuses Nintendo, none at all.



Selling a console is incredibly foolish unless you really need the money or you're buying another console that can play the games from the console you're selling. 

Seriously. You'll sell the console for maybe half (if you're lucky) of what you paid for it, and then you'll re-buy it _again_ at full price when the good games are out?

I'll never understand the mentality of people who do things like that. It's an obnoxious waste of money.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jul 31, 2013)

Hypothetically speaking. If the Wii U were to completely bomb, as in bomb like the dreamcast to the point where not even Bayonetta 2, Sonic Lost World, Super Smash Bros U, etc could help it, would Nintendo be in super deep shit? Or would the sales of their handheld systems and games be enough to keep them from hitting the red?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 31, 2013)

SionBarsod said:


> Hypothetically speaking. If the Wii U were to completely bomb, as in bomb like the dreamcast to the point where not even Bayonetta 2, Sonic Lost World, Super Smash Bros U, etc could help it, would Nintendo be in super deep shit? Or would the sales of their handheld systems and games be enough to keep them from hitting the red?



Nintendo has enough money saved up to keep them afloat through a string of complete failures. They have tens of billions of dollars in the bank.

From a profiting standpoint, it's unsure. If the WiiU got discontinued, they would no longer be "wasting" money on developing software for it that won't make its money back, which would mean they'd be profiting purely from their handhelds.

Which means they'd still be profiting, just not as much as they would with both a home console and a handheld console out in the market.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh well.  I wonder if Iwata is looking for potential employment elsewhere though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 31, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> I thought you were ok with enjoying Wii U with 1st party titles alone.



If there were any right now. What were we even talking about to start with o_o;

I never planned on buying third party games for my Wii U, but Pikmin 3 alone would not have given me the feeling that i got anything for the 300 i paid up front for the Wii U 

It is unacceptable for Wii U to have one major title to release in 8 months, especially with half assed third party support.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 31, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Oh well.  I wonder if Iwata is looking for potential employment elsewhere though.



Why would he be?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 31, 2013)

They promoted that guy. He's not going anywhere anytime soon


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 31, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Why would he be?



Well, hypothetically speaking, if the Wii U fails Iwata might come with the same foolishness again for their next console  so you know people might actually want to to leave eventually because the company wouldn't be going anywhere but down under his leadership.


Hypothetically speaking off course.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 31, 2013)

Iwata has been directly in charge of 4 consoles, 2 of which are the best selling Nintendo consoles ever and another is on its way to being a major financial success. The WiiU is not going to be something that gives Nintendo trouble in any lasting manner even if it only sells as much as the Gamecube. It's equatable to Nintendo falling down and scraping its knee.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 31, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> ugh....if i didn't have the patience of a deity with the Wii games backlog to hold me off i would have already sold my Wii U. No excuses Nintendo, none at all.



Why are gamers so impatient? Is the Wii U the only console you own?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 31, 2013)

Wiiu is going to turn around in 2014... believe it....


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 31, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Iwata has been directly in charge of 4 consoles, 2 of which are the best selling Nintendo consoles ever and another is on its way to being a major financial success. The WiiU is not going to be something that gives Nintendo trouble in any lasting manner even if it only sells as much as the Gamecube. It's equatable to Nintendo falling down and scraping its knee.



Pretty much. So I'm just wondering why people think Iwata would be fired again? Not like the man has done anything that's driven the company to the ground no  matter what the gamers think.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2013)

Wow.. The title.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 31, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> ugh....if i didn't have the patience of a deity with the Wii games backlog to hold me off i would have already sold my Wii U. No excuses Nintendo, none at all.



WE GOT DUN FUCKED BY AN EARTHQUAKE BITCH

TAkE THAT BAD TIMING AND RUSHING THE SYSTEM EXCUSE TO HEART BOI


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 31, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Iwata has been directly in charge of 4 consoles, 2 of which are the best selling Nintendo consoles ever and another is on its way to being a major financial success. The WiiU is not going to be something that gives Nintendo trouble in any lasting manner even if it only sells as much as the Gamecube. It's equatable to Nintendo falling down and scraping its knee.



Saying he is responsible for Nintendo's highest selling consoles ever is a little dishonest. 

For one, he likely held back the Wii. You could say the Wii did real great, in which it did, but it should have done much better. There's a reason why no one is playing the Wii now, it's because it was a novelty act, which is largely due to Iwata's influence, they *had* to upgrade to Wii-U. There's nothing about the Wii-U's launch that even gives the impression that Nintendo was systematic about it's release in ratio with the Wii's downfall. If someone who didn't want to neglect the more core markets of gaming was in charge, Nintendo could have had its cake and ate it too in regards to holding the casual and "core" markets.

 Two, they're not really the highest selling Nintendo consoles (at least in a way that is actually meaningful), relative to their peers the NES had a higher grasp on the market than either the DS or the Wii by a rather large amount. Ditto with Gameboy, and even Gameboy Advance. The Wii isn't going to hold a major advantage over its competitors by the time they're actually retired.  The DS actually did the most poor against a competitor in regards to the handheld market even though it has sold the most units of any handheld (well, if you include Virtual Boy as a handheld, then they did the worst obviously).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 31, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Why are gamers so impatient? Is the Wii U the only console you own?



Impatient? I expect Nintendo to come out with games for me to buy. I'm not going to make excuses for their incompetence with HD development.

If they can't supply the product, they are gonna get called out.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 31, 2013)

I agree with Inuhanyou, Nintendo should have gotten their first party game out already.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 31, 2013)

Hopefully now that Nintendo is getting used to HD game development their games won't be delayed.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 31, 2013)

Khris said:


> Wow.. The title.



Its funny and at the same time true. Like South Park. 

South Park should do an episode covering this title.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 31, 2013)

Khris said:


> Wow.. The title.



It's funny. 



Violent By Design said:


> Saying he is responsible for Nintendo's highest selling consoles ever is a little dishonest.
> 
> For one, he likely held back the Wii. You could say the Wii did real great, in which it did, but it should have done much better. There's a reason why no one is playing the Wii now, it's because it was a novelty act, which is largely due to Iwata's influence, they *had* to upgrade to Wii-U. There's nothing about the Wii-U's launch that even gives the impression that Nintendo was systematic about it's release in ratio with the Wii's downfall. If someone who didn't want to neglect the more core markets of gaming was in charge, Nintendo could have had its cake and ate it too in regards to holding the casual and "core" markets.
> 
> Two, they're not really the highest selling consoles, relative to their peers the NES had a higher grasp on the market than either the DS or the Wii by a rather large amount. Ditto with Gameboy, and even Gameboy Advance. The Wii isn't going to hold a major advantage over its competitors by the time they're actually retired.  The DS actually did the most poor against a competitor in regards to the handheld market even though it has sold the most units of any handheld.



I said he was in charge of those consoles. I'm not saying that they were his brain children and that he should get all the credit for them. But many people try to use the WiiU, one of Iwata's four consoles, as a means to say that Iwata has no idea how to run Nintendo. Despite the other three being majorly successful. 

Yes, the Wii was a novelty act, no one denied that. The WiiU was necessary because Nintendo stopped supporting the Wii years ago. The problem is that the pandering to the core market looked like a lost cause because of Nintendo's progressively decreasing sales with their home consoles. What Iwata didn't realize was that the last CEO's arrogance and stubbornness was the problem, not the pandering to the core market. 

Also, I'm talking purely about sales and financial success. The Wii and DS are two of Nintendo's highest-selling consoles.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 31, 2013)

A hardcore system doesn't sell. Look at gamecube and wii u. Hardcore gamers don't really buy. 

And nintendo made so much profit off the wii unlike sony and microsoft, so it doesn't matter if the sales of the ps3 or xbox 360 catch up to the wii.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 31, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Impatient? I expect Nintendo to come out with games for me to buy. I'm not going to make excuses for their incompetence with HD development.
> 
> If they can't supply the product, they are gonna get called out.



I understand that but if you have like a 3ds you should be fine plus a backlog of wii games with backwards compatibility eshop games and the games taht are available on the wii u now.

Nintendo will finally get back into things, they are in a traditional period now.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm trying to remember how long it took for the usual first party ip to arrive on the wii, not counting the TP port.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 31, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> It's funny.
> 
> 
> 
> I said he was in charge of those consoles. I'm not saying that they were his brain children and that he should get all the credit for them. But many people try to use the WiiU, one of Iwata's four consoles, as a means to say that Iwata has no idea how to run Nintendo. Despite the other three being majorly successful.


They are successful, but the Wii still alienated a lot of the market in favor of people who will leave Nintendo as quickly as they signed up. 

It's the isolationism that the Wii has in addition with its sequel with the Wii-U that leads to frustration. 



> Yes, the Wii was a novelty act, no one denied that. The WiiU was necessary because Nintendo stopped supporting the Wii years ago.


Because the Wii had a limited vision. If the Wii had a better vision, it could have had a higher shelf life.  People stopped buying the Wii because not enough people made games for the Wii, not because its already dated hardware fell off. The guys in charge of Nintendo are the reason why that happened. 



> The problem is that the pandering to the core market looked like a lost cause because of Nintendo's progressively decreasing sales with their home consoles. What Iwata didn't realize was that the last CEO's arrogance and stubbornness was the problem, not the pandering to the core market.


True enough. 



> Also, I'm talking purely about sales and financial success. The Wii and DS are two of Nintendo's highest-selling consoles.


But like I said, this statement is dishonest. It's implying that they are Nintendo's most successful consoles, which doesn't really make sense. More people play video games now than before so of course the raw numbers would be on the side of Nintendo's most recent products. The NES, Gameboy and Gameboy Advance all dominated their respective markets more than the consoles you listed, regardless of the raw numbers. What's the point of this statement, other than to make Iwata look more successful than he actually was? 



thinkingaboutlife said:


> A hardcore system doesn't sell. Look at gamecube and wii u. Hardcore gamers don't really buy.


I have no idea what that means. Who bought the NES, SNES, Genesis, PSX, PS2, PS3 and 360? Or the PSP? Are you implying that people who play video games, don't actually buy video games ?

The gamecube didn't sell well because the PS2 had better options and an established fan base by the time the Gamecube had came out. The Gamecube also sold itself as a kids toy (which core gamers don't associate themselves with for what ever reason) and couldn't play DVD's. It isn't any more of a hardcore gaming console than the Xbox, Dreamcast or PS2 - 2/3 of those outsold the Gamecube. If Sega decided to bleed money for the rest of the generation, the DC might have sold as much as the GC and Xbox.



> And nintendo made so much profit off the wii unlike sony and microsoft, so it doesn't matter if the sales of the ps3 or xbox 360 catch up to the wii.



Sony and Microsoft both made profits (and are still making profits) off of the 360 and PS3.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 31, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> They are successful, but the Wii still alienated a lot of the market in favor of people who will leave Nintendo as quickly as they signed up.
> 
> It's the isolationism that the Wii has in addition with its sequel with the Wii-U that leads to frustration.
> 
> ...


They sold the ps3 and 360 for a loss for the first 4 years of the system.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 31, 2013)

You gotta please your existent fan base and make sure they're on board before you spread you wings and take flight

Question does Media Create track online retailer sales?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 31, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> They sold the ps3 and 360 for a loss for the first 4 years of the system.




Which isn't what you said. You claimed that they did not make profits. What relevance does the amount of time it took them to make a profit have?

Regardless, your statement isn't really true. Yes, they sold the actual console at a lost. Selling consoles isn't what makes video game companies a lot of money (if selling hardware was insanely profitable, then do you really think companies like EA, Koonami and Capcom would be producing for other video game companies?), selling software is. The PS3 and 360 have been profitable for almost their entire tenure. There's a reason why people still play them today, and why people are waiting for their sequels.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 1, 2013)

Eh either way I don't care. Can we talk about games again?


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 1, 2013)

pacman is better than tetris.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 1, 2013)

I can agree with you there. I don't think they make those games anymore.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 1, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> I can agree with you there. I don't think they make those games anymore.




Pacman and Tetris? They make them all the time. Always calling them remixes and stuff.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 1, 2013)

Do they still sell? I thought they died a while back. Haven't heard or seen any in a long time.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 1, 2013)

They sell pretty well, they wouldn't be making them if they didn't .

Pacman has some new game coming out that has gotten a lot of advertisement too. In fact, the other day I stumbled upon a Pacman show on Cartoon Network. Namco is pushing him pretty hard lately, wouldn't be surprised if he makes the new Smash Bros roster.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 1, 2013)

That would be funny, I don't know how he would fit.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 1, 2013)

Fuck tetris. 

Pacman was fun though.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 1, 2013)

I rather play with my meat.


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 1, 2013)

PAC man championship Edition Is the best game I have bought from psn store till now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 1, 2013)

Eric Kozlowsky‏@vonkoz
Some food for thought. Sonys quarterly profit was 35 million. Nintendo's? 87 million. #leanandmean

wait!! Nintendo made 87 millions? wtf? even with the WiiU numbers? Nintendo is clearly doomedddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 1, 2013)

How come no one is doing any doom and gloom sony videos or threads?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 1, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> How come no one is doing any doom and gloom sony videos or threads?



because Sony is cool, Nintendo is not.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 1, 2013)

That sucks, no one talks about the poor vita but the Wii U gets all the negativity. I wonder why people hate on Nintendo so much. What makes them uncool?


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 1, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> How come no one is doing any doom and gloom sony videos or threads?



I guess it's more trendy to pick on Nintendo. 
Vita is a contender so they aren't really going to say much about it. But Nintendo used to be the world champion in the console market and people love to see a giant fall.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 1, 2013)

And that's why nintendo has a bad image, only negative reports on the company.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 1, 2013)

Sony has to sell billion dollar buildings to avoid being crushed by debt, nobody bats an eye.

Nintendo executives cut their salaries after the 3DS price cut, and everyone loses their minds. 


Honestly, it's just trendy to pick on Nintendo. 

The only thing more obnoxious and annoying than a Nintendo fanboy is a Sony fanboy, because they treat Sony and Kaz Hirai like they're the saviors of gaming and the benevolent masters of the "hardcore gamers".

Who doesn't love blanket generalizations?


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 1, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> And that's why nintendo has a bad image, only negative reports on the company.



This is why so many people think it's so bad that third party is a must for them.

Many many articles speaking about Nintendo "losing" profits when were simply Nintendo not making as much but still did.  SO the media have created this crazy image of Nintendo that they are financially in trouble.  And the problem is the internet is jam packed with shit like that.

Third party developers just flock to where the money is they are almost as trustworthy as the casual market.  The reason why is hard for Nintendo toget them is because they aren't playing the same way. And that's what they have been doing since the N64 continuously losing third party support.

So constant bad rep from the media,  consumers stay away, third parties stay away.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 1, 2013)

The thing is that people tend to overreact since Nintendo never really had any kind of loses for fucking decades and with the industry as it is right now with Nintendo struggling to be the cock of the walk, people assume that it's a never ending ride of doom.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 1, 2013)

It's unfortunate that it has to be one way or the other, but I'd much rather have Nintendo doing their own thing like they've always done instead of pandering to the "mainstream" gaming market.

In a perfect world, Nintendo would be an unstoppable juggernaut with all of the third party and first party support it could want with specs and features that rival the PS4.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 1, 2013)

Nah its better for Nintendo to have competition^

Sega needs a spiritual successor


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 1, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> It's unfortunate that it has to be one way or the other, but I'd much rather have Nintendo doing their own thing like they've always done instead of pandering to the "mainstream" gaming market.
> 
> In a perfect world, Nintendo would be an unstoppable juggernaut with all of the third party and first party support it could want with specs and features that rival the PS4.



Next Next gen I'm telling you man.


thinkingaboutlife said:


> And that's why nintendo has a bad image, only negative reports on the company.



And certain people helping it along.


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 1, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> How come no one is doing any doom and gloom sony videos or threads?



Because Playstation 4 R&D is a big factor. Nintendo doesn't have R&D after launching wii u.

Looks like vita is doing better than the wii u as well.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 1, 2013)

Not really lol


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2013)

Nintendo simply doesn't get any third party support because their customers don't buy third party software on consoles. They buy Nintendo consoles for Nintendo.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 1, 2013)

When you talk about Sony's health and Nintendo's health, its apples to oranges. Nintendo was never in danger as a company, but their system is struggling. As opposed to Sony, PS4 looks to have momentum and PS3 is doing well, but Sony as a company is barely staying above water.


I don't know about anyone else, but i am harsh on Nintendo because they openly know that their first party efforts will save them every time. They know they can coast through a generation like the last 2 prior to Wii because they don't need to sell that high to be profitable due to all the money they actually do make going back to them directly and not third party partners.

Being complacent with your online efforts and your actual game development is just as offensive in my opinion.

They should have been building up their efforts so there was no disgusting drought like there was this year.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 1, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Eric Kozlowsky‏@vonkoz
> Some food for thought. Sonys quarterly profit was 35 million. Nintendo's? 87 million. #leanandmean
> 
> wait!! Nintendo made 87 millions? wtf? even with the WiiU numbers? Nintendo is clearly doomedddddddddddddddddddddddd



Lmao, what?

You guys do realize Nintendo is strictly gaming while Sony is an electronic company right? Sony has been losing money on other shit like TVs for ages now. Their video games have always sold fine :|

Aside from that, the reason why people have a hard time not teasing Nintendo about its financial "crisis", is because Sony actually has a foreseeable future that looks good. No one knows what the Wii-U is going to turn into, yeah we can predict it'll have Zelda. ~_~

Not that Nintendo is in any trouble, but comparing Nintendo to Sony is  an  apples and orange argument.


And really, Nintendo doesn't pander to the mainstream video game audience? Now I've heard everything.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 1, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Lmao, what?
> 
> *You guys do realize Nintendo is strictly gaming while Sony is an electronic company right? Sony has been losing money on other shit like TVs for ages now. Their video games have always sold fine :|*
> 
> ...



I was just poking fun to the thread... Do not take me seriously


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 1, 2013)

there is no fun to be had here


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 1, 2013)

No...i think serious is the best way to take it


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 1, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> there is no fun to be had here


 Well, the thread got busy and we got nice comments. 



Inuhanyou said:


> No...i think serious is the best way to take it


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 1, 2013)

Woah, what the hell did i miss here?  



steveht93 said:


> Because Playstation 4 R&D is a big factor. Nintendo doesn't have R&D after launching wii u.
> 
> Looks like vita is doing better than the wii u as well.



........Huh? 

Vita doing better than Wii U isn't really something to brag about at all (i wish both were doing better though).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 1, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Woah, what the hell did i miss here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



shhh we all know he's sony.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 1, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Nintendo simply doesn't get any third party support because their customers don't buy third party software on consoles. They buy Nintendo consoles for Nintendo.



This is bullshit.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 1, 2013)

nintendo is better than every other video game company combined, obviously.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 1, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> It's unfortunate that it has to be one way or the other, but I'd much rather have Nintendo doing their own thing like they've always done instead of pandering to the "mainstream" gaming market.
> 
> In a perfect world, Nintendo would be an unstoppable juggernaut with all of the third party and first party support it could want with specs and features that rival the PS4.



Nothing is wrong with being different but sacrificing SIGNIFICANT power for it is not the way to go.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 1, 2013)

They sacrificed straight up power for something easier to manufacture that requires more attention to how you're coding.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 1, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> It's unfortunate that it has to be one way or the other, but I'd much rather have Nintendo doing their own thing like they've always done instead of pandering to the "mainstream" gaming market.
> 
> In a perfect world, Nintendo would be an unstoppable juggernaut with all of the third party and first party support it could want with specs and features that rival the PS4.



Pretty much. They're ultimately better off doing their own thing as copying doesn't really do them much better.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 1, 2013)

They sacrificed power because they needed to cut corners in order to inject the gimmick controller.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 1, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> They sacrificed power because they needed to cut corners in order to inject the gimmick controller.



                 .


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 1, 2013)

I kind of like nintendo being different. You get almost a completely different gaming experience on the wii/ds/3ds then ps3/vita. 

I don't like having two consoles that are so identical like the ps3 and 360. Keeps gaming fresh. Maybe that's just me.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 1, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> They sacrificed power because they needed to cut corners in order to inject the gimmick controller.



I honestly don't care about power. I rather have new fun ways to play games then the same games with the same controllers but with better graphics/etc. I actually liked motion controls when done right and wish more games had them.

With the gamecube wii and wii u you get a something different, but the ps4 feels like the ps3 to me but a slightly improved controller they had for decades.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 1, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> I honestly don't care about power. I rather have new fun ways to play games then the same games with the same controllers but with better graphics/etc. I actually liked motion controls when done right and wish more games had them.
> 
> With the gamecube wii and wii u you get a something different, but the ps4 feels like the ps3 to me but a slightly improved controller they had for decades.




The Gamecube was different? That's news to me. Pretty sure one of its main marketing schemes was that it was stronger than the PS2 in terms of power, but no one cared anyway because PS2 had more games.

Same thing with the n64.

And the GBA

And the SNES

And the NES

Nintendo is hardly allergic to making their consoles "powerful".


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 1, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> The Gamecube was different? That's news to me.



I meant from the gamecube to the wii to the wii u there was a difference. And the n64 controller sucked, the gc controller was a big improvement and people say its the best nintendo game system controller.


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 1, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Because Playstation 4 R&D is a big factor. Nintendo doesn't have R&D after launching wii u.
> 
> Looks like vita is doing better than the wii u as well.



WTF? I just typed playstation 4 on my iPhone and it automatically imbedded a link to amazon. What the fuck? 

Edite: WTF it happened again. How do I stop this?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 1, 2013)

That's sony pushing the ps4 really hard. Sony illumati


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 1, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> That's sony pushing the ps4 really hard. Sony illumati



Or maybe I'm kaz Hirai in disguise and this was my plan all along


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 1, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Or maybe I'm kaz Hirai in disguise and this was my plan all along



I wouldn't be suprised. But an Iphone? lol


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 1, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> I wouldn't be suprised. But an Iphone? lol



Oh lol,I should have Said Xperia Z.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 1, 2013)

Carmack just said on QuakeCon that Nintendo was smart to prioritize 60 fps over Next Gen grafix.

I can dig it.

3D Land still looks mediocre, though.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 1, 2013)

I don't need next-gen graphics in my Nintendo games, I just want them in delicious 1080p @ 60 fps.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 1, 2013)

3d land is a 3ds game, and I thought the same when I saw gameplay for it but then I played it and its one of my favorite 3ds games now so 3d world will be amazing as well.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 1, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Oh lol,I should have Said Xperia Z.



Much better lol, but we all know you work for sony or have ties with them.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 1, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Carmack just said on QuakeCon that Nintendo was smart to prioritize 60 fps over Next Gen grafix.
> 
> I can dig it.
> 
> 3D Land still looks mediocre, though.



According to digital foundry a lot of ps4 games will be 30fps. (exclusive ones)


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Carmack just said on QuakeCon that Nintendo was smart to prioritize 60 fps over Next Gen grafix.
> 
> I can dig it.



I'm inclined to agree, but only because I'm a big, big bitch when it comes to mah frayms.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 1, 2013)

Shirker said:


> I'm inclined to agree, but only because I'm a big, big bitch when it comes to mah frayms.



All I know is that he's not giving any Doom 4 info and there's only so much programming talk I can take.


FUCK.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 1, 2013)

Carmack also said that devolving for the Wii U and PSVita is extremely unlikely.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 1, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Carmack just said on QuakeCon that Nintendo was smart to prioritize 60 fps over Next Gen grafix.
> 
> I can dig it.



This. Oh my god this this this this thiiiiiiiiiiiiiis. 

60FPS >>>>>>>>> shiny-ass graphics. 

I value solid performance overall.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7xJoUwfAxw&feature=youtu.be&a[/YOUTUBE]

Did GAF actually do this? Over RAM?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 2, 2013)

Gamers don't play games now they play specs.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 2, 2013)

My console is greater than yours.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 2, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> My console is greater than yours.



Reminds me of that little ditty by System of a Down.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 2, 2013)

I have enough Gamestop points for a $25-off coupon, I'm thinking of getting it to use it on Pikmin 3. What do you guys think?


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 2, 2013)

I'll copy/paste the comment I left on the site:

"I don't agree with this mindset at all. Yes, some mainstream titles are needed to keep profit up, but that certainly shouldn't apply for all of them. Forcing all creative artists of any medium to "edit" their creation to appeal to as wide an audience as possible is a limitation of creativity.

While I do like Nintendo (going to get a Wii U at the end of the month), I do realize not a single one of their games I can think of that I would describe as high art. Ico/SOTC, Silent Hill 1-3. Bioshock Infinite, Journey, The Last of Us, and a few others, but nothing that originated from Nintendo. I like Nintendo, I really do, but not every single one of their titles need to be popcorn mainstream titles, which while are perfectly fun to play don't generally leave an emotional impact on the player compared to titles like the ones I listed above. Nintendo, you took a gamble just by going into this industry over 2 decades ago and you've made a LOT of money from it, surely you can utilize that practically endless money you've gathered (seriously, check the data, Nintendo has TONS of money saved up) to make games that challenge us emotionally and psychologically just as much as they challenge us with gameplay. The ball's in your court, you just have to take the shot."

And to reiterate, I really do like Nintendo. Mario, Zelda, Pokemon, etc. are not the issues here, they are what they are and they do it very well and I enjoy them for what they are. The issue is Iwata having such a strong stance against letting the company's developers ever try to make a game with a different goal in mind. I mean, for gods' sakes, you're a company whose mascot is a fat plumber who becomes larger after eating a mushroom and faces off against weird-as-hell looking creatures to save a princess from some mix between a dinosaur and a turtle. That was the gist of your first big hit. Needless to say that premise probably threw a few people off way back then but I don't remember Nintendo making it more "normal" to appeal to an even wide audience.

And hell, if all that matters is getting as wide an audience as you can, guess you better call the COD team and ask how they got that many people to play their games.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 2, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I have enough Gamestop points for a $25-off coupon, I'm thinking of getting it to use it on Pikmin 3. What do you guys think?



Sounds like a good idea to me. Your sig says it all.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 2, 2013)

Nintendo better be one of the 20 companies involved with bidding for Atlus damnit. Or hell shall break loose.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 2, 2013)

Don't see why they wouldn't be. Sega is confirmed to have made a bid, and Nintendo's loan to Index was a lot bigger than the loan Sega gave Index.

We know 20 companies will be going at it, but ultimately Index and Atlus have the final say in the decision.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 2, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Gamers don't play games now they play specs.



considering this is the golden age of independent gaming, i dont think many gamers play for specs.

if anything, graphics mattered more back then. there's a reason why someone who knows nothing about tech can name what console had how many bits .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]9j99Z13YkBw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 3, 2013)

I still need to buy EarthBound.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 3, 2013)

Me too^

Im trying to hold out till black friday to purchase some things and go nuts with my Eshop credit.

Dont know how thats going to pan out for me TBH XD


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 3, 2013)

Mario Kart of the Wii U is really going to sell like crazy.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 4, 2013)

Pikmin 3 is officially out, who's gonna go get it today? I'll be trying to.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 4, 2013)

get super luigi instead


----------



## Reyes (Aug 4, 2013)

I will get Pikmin 3 later, I got Dragon Crown and Tales of Xillia to buy Tuesday.

Can you blame me?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 4, 2013)

I can.

You should have played those already lol.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 4, 2013)

^ they haven't been released in NA until Tuesday .


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 4, 2013)

Pikmin 3 is completely sold out at every Gamestop within 50 miles of me.  I left them my info so they can call me when they get it back in stock, they said they should be getting more copies soon since the demand for it was way higher than they anticipated.

While I was there I pre-ordered Mario & Luigi so I don't get shafted again next Sunday.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 4, 2013)

Who is Emily Rodgers, and why should anyone care ?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 4, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Pikmin 3 is completely sold out at every Gamestop within 50 miles of me.  I left them my info so they can call me when they get it back in stock, they said they should be getting more copies soon since the demand for it was way higher than they anticipated.



Buy it online then. Why wait for restock? Cheaper too.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 4, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Who is Emily Rodgers, and why should anyone care ?



People who smoke joints on regular basis you ninny


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 5, 2013)

I want Pikmin so bad but didn't have the money! So I rented it, waiting for it to come into gamefly. =D How amazing is it?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 6, 2013)

*Platinum on working with Nintendo, no changes since Big N came in, more*

Gamasutra recently had the chance to speak with Bayonetta 2 director Yusuke Hashimoto and producer Atsushi Inaba about the upcoming Wii U game as well as Platinum as a whole. Topics include working with Nintendo, elements of the actual game, and general talk about the studio.

You can find a few excerpts below, and the entire interview here.



> *On working with Nintendo…*
> 
> AI: Due to various circumstances, we’ve now had a chance to work with Nintendo and it’s been really great. You have a certain image of a company, in the case of Nintendo, we’ve found it’s been really nice to actually work with them and find out what that’s like.
> 
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 6, 2013)

Nice to know Nintendo is mostly letting Platinum do their own thing. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Buy it online then. Why wait for restock? Cheaper too.



Never saw this post. I'd love to order it online. Except the coupon only works in-store.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 6, 2013)

The Wii U version of Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Blacklist won't offer offline co-op.



> In an interview with Nintendo Life, producer Liu Jun noted that while the game will support online co-op, the offline co-op found on other platforms won't be available on Wii U as the studio ran out of time.
> 
> 
> "In order to ship at the same time as the other consoles, we unfortunately weren?t able to delve into [offline co-op]," he admitted. "But we think Nintendo gamers will be really excited to get the game at the same time as other consoles."
> ...



So they hold back Rayman legends for the wii u a year so it can release simulatenously with PS3 and 360 and yet care so much now about releasing the same time but leaving out important features.  And they expect it to sell?


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 6, 2013)

"Catch an all-new Nintendo Direct right here on Wednesday, 8/7 at 7 a.m. PT. We will share new details on previously announced games for Wii U and Nintendo 3DS launching this year!"


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 6, 2013)

A Nintendo Direct tomorrow? when I have to go to the dentist? lol


----------



## Furious George (Aug 6, 2013)

Cool                  .


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 6, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> "Catch an all-new Nintendo Direct right here on Wednesday, 8/7 at 7 a.m. PT. We will share new details on previously announced games for Wii U and Nintendo 3DS launching this year!"



I bet it will be about Wonderful101. To get people excited about the game and tell us more since its the next big release.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 6, 2013)

Lol GAF is too much sometimes..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 6, 2013)

*Iwata: "We strive to regain 'Nintendo-like' profits for the fiscal year ending Mar 2014"*



> Nintendo president Satoru Iwata has high hopes for the company's future. As part of the company's 2013 annual report, Iwata acknowledged its latest financial loss, but said sunny days are ahead for the Mario and Zelda company.
> 
> "Nintendo posted an operating loss for the fiscal year ended March 31, 2013. However, we strive to regain 'Nintendo-like' profits for the fiscal year ending March 31, 2014 by providing many people with fascinating games and services," Iwata said.
> 
> "We continue to make brand-new and unique proposals, and make efforts for the growth of the home entertainment industry with a mission that is to pleasantly surprise people and put smiles on the faces of everyone Nintendo touches," he added.





They are doing really strong lately, Nintendo like profits= what tho?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 6, 2013)

They are probably used to making a crap load of profit.


----------



## Nuuskis (Aug 6, 2013)

Do you guys think that the price for Wii U will drop in about 6 months? Because it hasn't been selling very well. Is this going to be like Gamecube all over again?


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 6, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> I bet it will be about Wonderful101. To get people excited about the game and tell us more since its the next big release.



Doubtful. Wonderful 101 is supposed to be getting its own mini-Direct. This one is about 3DS and WiiU games coming this year (with possibly a surprise or two at the end).


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh okay much better. I can't afford all these games lol. Any of you guys getting any 3rd party games on the wii u?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 6, 2013)

ND: Nintendo announces that they've acquired Atlus and that Persona is now a 1st party IP.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 6, 2013)

I would love that. Make it happen Nintendo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wNrmEyjUOM&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 6, 2013)

LOL that's funny.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2013)

Pikmin is so amazing. I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Velocity (Aug 6, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> This one is about 3DS and WiiU games coming this year (with possibly a surprise or two at the end).



With any luck, we'll finally get a release date for Shin Megami Tensei 4...


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 6, 2013)

Velocity said:


> With any luck, we'll finally get a release date for Shin Megami Tensei 4...



Believe...


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 6, 2013)

Its already out in the US, unless you live in Europe.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 6, 2013)

She does live in Europe.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 6, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Pikmin is so amazing. I LOVE IT!!!



Nice, I wish I had the game but I need to beat the games I already own before I buy another more. Is this your first pikmin game? I never played Pikmin so was wondering if it was good for beginners in the series.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 6, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> She does live in Europe.



Oh sucks for her then lol, guess she won't be getting that $30 e shop credit as well


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 6, 2013)

Pikmin 3 is great for new comers


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 6, 2013)

lol those gifs, and who you calling a newcomer.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 6, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> I would love that. Make it happen Nintendo.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 6, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


>



Fucking Sword Art Online.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 6, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


>



The tears will be delicious lol.  Now I want to do that for some reason. New fetish


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 6, 2013)

Lol the anime is shit, the LNs for it are shit too. 

Pure wet dream fanbase pandering to weird fucks lol.

Accel World being somewhat better was eh at best

reminded me of Eragon lol


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 6, 2013)

Damn I heard it was pretty good, its on toonami ill probably check it out when its over.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 6, 2013)

I just started watching it on Toonami for 2 weeks, so far it's pretty decent aside from a few "lol" moments. Heard the 2nd half is a total "WTF?" apparently.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 6, 2013)

Sword art online should have kept to the original path trying to get to level 100.

Did not like the second part to be honest.

Don't know why the japs thought it would have been a good idea.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 6, 2013)

Sword Art Online is pretty good, it basically turns into an action-romance anime, though. The action is top notch, but the story is just okay. The second half isn't really anything special but it still has good action and a new character you love to hate that gets what he deserves at the end.

I would've been perfectly fine if the anime ended at the end of the first half, though. But I've never read the light novels, so what do I know? I just can't bring myself to read the light novels for a series when I've already seen the anime/read the manga. I tried it with Oreimo and couldn't get past chapter 7.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't think you can put "good" and "Sword Arts online" in the same sentence.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 6, 2013)

Well, at least there's still Attack on Titan that seems to be doing a good job at it's second half pace.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 6, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I don't think you can put "good" and "Sword Arts online" in the same sentence.



I'm an absolute sucker for romance, it's one of my character flaws.



Asa-Kun said:


> Well, at least there's still Attack on Titan that seems to be doing a good job at it's second half pace.



Shingeki is always good.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 6, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Sword Art Online is pretty good, it basically turns into an action-romance anime, though. The action is top notch, but the story is just okay. The second half isn't really anything special but it still has good action and a new character you love to hate that gets what he deserves at the end.
> 
> I would've been perfectly fine if the anime ended at the end of the first half, though. But I've never read the light novels, so what do I know? I just can't bring myself to read the light novels for a series when I've already seen the anime/read the manga. I tried it with Oreimo and couldn't get past chapter 7.



Lewl the action is complete bullshit.
They didnt finish off the last parts of the first half right in the first place. Part 2 brings the other characters with even more fetish pandering, we finally get back to the action in GGO but kirito is a girl thing now. So lewl then I forget where the light novels go after that ,some historical setting
after that its Accel World 

Do you have any hard copies death?


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 6, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I don't think you can put "good" and "Sword Arts online" in the same sentence.



Swort art online was a good anime for the first half.

Why yes you can.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 6, 2013)

The title of this thread reminds me of just how much the Vita is failing.

I mean what the fuck, man. Where are the games?

The PSP was underappreciated but still awesome, the Vita just flopped


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 6, 2013)

Nah not really Canute

It had the shittiest pacing.
And wretched characterization.

It was good for someones first attempt.

Like how Eragon is "good"


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 6, 2013)

I mean, if you like Sword Arts Online, more power to you. Not gonna call you on it, especially on the gaming forum.

But there's so much better fantasy series out there, it's not even funny. The anime world is your oyster, guys.



Naruto said:


> The title of this thread reminds me of just how much the Vita is failing.
> 
> I mean what the fuck, man. Where are the games?
> 
> The PSP was underappreciated but still awesome, the Vita just flopped



It's doing well enough in Japan through the power of visual novels, Miku bullshit and Monster Hunter clones. Better than the WiiU was, at least for a time, not so sure now.

We need more Gravity Rushes.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 6, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 6, 2013)

All things considered, Attack on Titan got the best possible adaptation it could ever have, hiccups aside. Especially for a TV series.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 6, 2013)

^ I still have no clue what you like


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 6, 2013)

After the trainwreck that was Eureka Seven AO, i didn't think there would be anymore interesting well-known Anime stuff to look forward to.

Thank god the hype for Attack on Titan was worth it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 6, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> ^ I still have no clue what you like



I like Attack on Titan, that's for sure.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 6, 2013)

Naruto said:


> The title of this thread reminds me of just how much the Vita is failing.
> 
> I mean what the fuck, man. Where are the games?
> 
> The PSP was underappreciated but still awesome, the Vita just flopped




PSP didn't have a lot of games at the start either, but yeah Vita seems to be on another long dry spell before any games come out. Gonna be a rough few months.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 6, 2013)

Anyone of you read Deadman Wonderland's ending?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 6, 2013)

Nah.

I havent been reading books or manga in a while.



I know you have a hard on for Ganondo~pigs.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 6, 2013)

Only saw the anime of Wonderland.

Still waiting for Jojo Part 3 anime


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 6, 2013)

';ve seen the crazy gifs with that series.

How gory is attack of titan? And how is the character attachment rate?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 6, 2013)

^Go watch the first episode and see for yourself (like right now, do it), the ending will leave you awestruck.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 6, 2013)

bad anime discussion


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 6, 2013)

Talk about romans and pigs then^


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 6, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> bad anime discussion



You have terrible tastes.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 6, 2013)

I actually agree with him, but VOV is a hit and miss kinda guy for the most part lol


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 6, 2013)

I barely played my vita, smh. What are some good games for it? And you guys need to watch tiger and bunny, english dub of course.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 6, 2013)

I know no one else probably gives a shit, but is anyone else looking forward to Pokemon Rumble U?



Deathbringerpt said:


> All things considered, Attack on Titan got the best possible adaptation it could ever have, hiccups aside. Especially for a TV series.



Agreed. It's been 100% true to the manga and it has the benefit of using the refined/superior art style that the creator shifted to later in the manga.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 6, 2013)

Is the manga anywhere close to ending?

Because i hate having to enjoy and anime and it just stops because the manga is too freaking slow.  And I'm too old to be getting into new things that look like it might span a decade.

Gantz finished not too long ago.  I took up gantz in high school.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 6, 2013)

So I'm guessing you don't follow long running animes/mangas? Anyone here like naruto/bleach?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 6, 2013)

No.

Tiger and Bunny? More bullshit from Sunrise?

Lol no thanks.

I'll go back to watching Blood+ and Hellsing with some durarara on the side


Uchuu Kyoudai>Attack on Titan

Infact Attack on Titan changed a few scenes here and there

did everyone just forget about Magi? lol

I think the last things I read were Shougeki no Souma and Gin no Saji


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 6, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I know no one else probably gives a shit, but is anyone else looking forward to Pokemon Rumble U?
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. It's been 100% true to the manga and it has the benefit of using the refined/superior art style that the creator shifted to later in the manga.



I am, only because I play all things Pokemon and I try them all.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 6, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> No.
> 
> Tiger and Bunny? More bullshit from Sunrise?
> 
> ...


You have weird taste in anime, tiger and bunny is funny but real good and it gets serious real fast. The anime you listed all sound nonmainstream.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 6, 2013)

Berserk solos.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 6, 2013)

Tiger & Bunny is one of the best original anime to come out of Sunrise in years. Good Super Hero shit right there.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Spoiler*: __





dirty mind?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 6, 2013)

Get your anime out of my wii U thread


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 6, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Tiger & Bunny is one of the best original anime to come out of Sunrise in years. Good Super Hero shit right there.



EXACTLY, GIVE THIS GUY SOME REP AND A SLAP ON THE BEHIND.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 6, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Uchuu Kyoudai>Attack on Titan



Did that end, btw?

It seems like everytime I go to Konoha TV, the thread's been bumped again.



Violent By Design said:


> bad anime discussion



Deadman Wonderland

Bad Anime

Pick one.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 6, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Tiger & Bunny is one of the best original anime to come out of Sunrise in years. Good Super Hero shit right there.



...Isnt it more mecha shit
?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 6, 2013)

No its about people with super powers.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 6, 2013)

Is it about misfits?


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 6, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

